# knitting tea party 18 july '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 18 July 14

I have had a case of the sleepies this afternoon  Im not sure why. Hopefully I didnt accidently take a trazodone along with my morning meds  who knows  its just that my eyes dont want to stay open. Ive taken a little nap and hope that will do the trick.

We start a new tourney tonight here in defiance  the field is about three miles away which will make it quick to get there  it is next week that we go to Antwerp which is about 45 minutes away. We will all go together in one car that time  what with the price of gas.

Yes  I have my computer back  but oh dear. Ron installed Microsoft Word 2010 and Microsoft Outlook 2010 which is my email program. Just to give you an idea of the learning curve involved here  last night I was working in my email and somehow I deleted almost 2,000 emails in one keystroke  I mean gone  for a minute I didnt realize what had happened  I thought the sort order had changed so I tried to resort  there is no tools to click on which held the resort in my previous email. That was when the trouble started. When I realized what had happened I went in to deleted email and forwards to me several emails I wanted to keep. Now I realize that is a lot of emails but I probably get three or four hundred a day  do you know how many recipe sites there are. Lol

So  I emailed ron last night and said  is there a tutorial on how to use these programs. I have not heard back  he probably just threw his hands into the air and said  I give up. Rotflmao.

I had started this weeks knitting tea party last Sunday  just collecting recipes and throwing them in their raw state - all into the same document thinking when I had found what I wanted I would just go in and fix them. I always try to pretty them up a little  remove this and that  even them up and so forth. However  just to prove the plans of mice and men dont always materialize  they still sit there. I do have some of them ready which I will use and will get the rest of them through the week.

Do not worry  I have a ball collecting recipes for you. If I could I would copy them all I get each week and print all of them  I think the beginning of this sentence is a bit discombobulated  hope none of you are english teachers  but if I did that the first post would be on page 50 or more  so I try to restrain myself. Lol There are so many recipes out there  and knitting patterns  one could spend a life time just hunting those two items and never run out of places to go and patterns and recipes to read.

Oh yes  I wanted to include in todays opening that Avery learned to ride a bike this week without his training wheels. Gary took him to the catholic church  just up the road here  parking lot where he would have lots of room  and spent an afternoon with him. And he has been outside practically every awake minute of the day riding his bicycle and is doing so well. He is having a ball. That boy is pure sweetness  you just want to hug him to pieces.

The first recipe I really should retype to get rid of the lines  why do people key in a recipe with the underline app on? I think it is dumb  but the recipe is wonderful. I couldnt stand it  it looked terrible  couldnt stand it. Now I am going to spell a word phonetically  ordurve  so you know what I mean  cant find it in the dictionary because I really dont know how to spell it  but anyhow - think that is what this recipe is  however  dont you think you could serve this cut into four inch squares or just allow people to serve themselves out of the pan  for dinner? I think it would make a great meal with a steamed veggie for a side.

Cheese Zucchini Squares

Makes 10 dozen

Ingredients:

8 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
¼ cup vegetable oil	
½ cup sesame seeds
1 onion chopped
1 clove garlic minced
2-1/2 cups grated zucchini
6 eggs beaten
1/3 cup dried breadcrumbs
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon dried basil
½ teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
3 cups shredded cheddar cheese

Directions:

Preheat oven to 325°

Grease a 9x13 inch pan and sprinkle with 3 tablespoons of parmesan cheese

Place ½ tablespoon vegetable oil in a medium size frying pan  heat on medium high

Add sesame seeds and stir constantly until seed are light browned

In a large mixing bowl combine vegetable oil, onion, garlic, zucchini, eggs, bread crumbs, salt, basil, oregano, pepper and cheddar cheese  stir until well combined.

Press mixture into prepared baking pan

Sprinkle parmesan cheese and sesame seeds over the zucchini mixture

Bake 30 minutes or until set when lightly touched in the center

Let cool at least 15 minutes before cutting into 1 inch squares.

You all know I love chicken and I love lemon  here is an easy recipe that uses both.

Lemon BBQ Chicken
Recipe from Candlelight and Wisteria, page 193

Ingredients:

6 chicken breasts
1 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1 Tbs salt
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp crushed basil
2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp thyme leaves, crushed
1 tsp garlic powder

Directions:

Mix all ingredients, except chicken.

Pierce chicken with fork and put in large zip-lock bag.

Pour mixture over chicken and marinate overnight in refrigerator.

Remove from refrigerator 1 hour before placing chicken on the grill.

Plainchicken.com

Now if you are grill challenged as I am you would welcome a savory dish that is made in another medium  mainly the trusty crock pot  they are lovely arent they  throw dinner in  turn in on low  and knit the rest of the day  and when the man of the house demands his dinner  voila  its on the table in seconds.

Slow Cooker Saucy Orange Barbecued Chicken
servings 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
2 packages (1.5 lb each) bone-in chicken thighs, skin removed

Sauce

3/4 cup chili sauce 
1/3 cup orange marmalade 
1 tablespoon packed brown sugar 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Steps

Spray 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

In 12-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Cook chicken in oil 8 to 10 minutes, turning occasionally, until brown on both sides (cook a few pieces at a time if all dont fit in skillet).

Place chicken in slow cooker.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours or until chicken is tender.

About 30 minutes before serving, in 1-quart saucepan, heat sauce ingredients over medium heat 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until thickened.

Drain excess liquid from slow cooker. Pour sauce over chicken; cook 10 to 15 minutes longer.

Expert Tips: Serve this saucy entrée with French fries, using any extra sauce on your plate as a dip.

Substitute your favorite preserves, such as plum or even raspberry, for the orange marmalade.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 690 - Calories from Fat 280 - Total Fat 31g - Saturated Fat - 9g 
Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 210mg  Sodium 990mg - Total Carbohydrate 32g - (Dietary Fiber 3g 0 Sugars - 22g 
Protein 72g

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 10 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-saucy-orange-barbecued-chicken/1eed3780-1c01-4586-8122-e340386e28cb?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_06_22_2014

Now this recipe is for when the man of the house isnt in a huge hurry  or  you started in a goodly amount of time to get it done on time.

The Best Chinese Sesame Chicken

Ingredients

For the Marinade:

1 egg white	
2 tablespoons dark soy sauce
2 tablespoons Shaoxing wine (Note: Shaoxing wine can be found in most Asian markets. If unavailable, dry sherry can be used in its place.)
2 tablespoons 80-proof vodka
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
3 tablespoons corn starch
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1/2- to 3/4-inch chunks (see note above)

For the Dry Coating:

1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

For the Sauce:

3 tablespoons dark soy sauce
2 tablespoons Shaoxing wine (see note above)
2 tablespoons Chinese rice vinegar or distilled white vinegar
3 tablespoons homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock
5 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons roasted sesame seed oil
1 tablespoon corn starch
2 teaspoons peanut, vegetable, or canola oil
2 teaspoons minced garlic (about 2 medium cloves)
2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger (about one 1-inch piece)
2 teaspoons minced scallion bottoms (about 1 scallion)
2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds

To Finish:

2 quarts of peanut, canola, or vegetable oil for deep frying
Steamed white rice and steamed broccoli for serving

Procedures

For the Marinade: Beat egg whites in a large bowl until broken down and lightly foamy. Add soy sauce, wine, and vodka and whisk to combine. Set aside half of marinade in a small bowl. Add baking soda and corn starch to the large bowl and whisk to combine. Add chicken to large bowl and turn with fingers to coat thoroughly. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside.

For the Dry Coat: Combine flour, corn starch, baking powder, and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a large bowl. Whisk until homogenous. Add reserved marinade and whisk until mixture has coarse, mealy clumps. Set aside.

For the Sauce: Combine soy sauce, wine, vinegar, chicken stock, sugar, sesame seed oil, and cornstarch in a small bowl and stir with a fork until cornstarch is dissolved and no lumps remain. Set aside.

Combine oil, garlic, ginger, and minced scallions in a large skillet and place over medium heat. Cook, stirring, until vegetables are aromatic and soft, but not browned, about 3 minutes. Stir sauce mixture and add to skillet, making sure to scrape out any sugar or starch that has sunk to the bottom. Cook, stirring, until sauce boils and thickens, about 1 minute. Add half of sesame seeds. Transfer sauce to a bowl to stop cooking, but don't wipe out skillet.

To Finish: Heat 1 1/2 quarts peanut, vegetable, or canola oil in a large wok or Dutch oven to 350°F and adjust flame to maintain temperature.

Working one piece at a time, transfer chicken from marinade to dry coat mixture, tossing in between each addition to coat chicken. When all chicken is added to dry coat, toss with hands, pressing dry mixture onto chicken so it adheres, and making sure that every piece is coated thoroughly.

Lift chicken one piece at a time, shake off excess coating, and carefully lower into hot oil (do not drop it). Once all chicken is added, cook, agitating with long chopsticks or a metal spider, and adjusting flame to maintain a temperature of 325 to 375°F, until chicken is cooked through and very crispy, about 4 minutes. Transfer chicken to a paper towel-lined bowl to drain.

Add chicken to empty skillet and return sauce to skillet. Toss chicken, folding it with a rubber spatula until all pieces are thoroughly coated. Sprinkle with remaining sesame seeds and serve immediately with white rice and steamed broccoli.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/food-lab-redux-how-to-make-orange-chicken-sesame-chicken-at-home.html?ref=sidebar

And with that I am going to close for now  I need to get ready  I am still in what I slept in  yes  four oclock in the afternoon and I have not gotten dressed yet  however  you will be getting recipes in bunches throughout the week.

I really appreciate the way you roll with the punches where I am concerned  I do try to be better prepared than I am today  Ill do better next week.

You can send positive thoughts into the ether  we play two games tonight  5:00 and 6:30PM  should be two exciting games  especially the second one  I only hope the team we play has also played a game before ours. I would really hate to play a freshly rested team after we have already played one game. Heidi has lots of stress food ready. Lol

Sam


----------



## Sandy

Congratulations Avery on riding the bike with no training wheels!

Happy Birthday Sandi!

Good luck to the boys in the tourney tonight!


----------



## martina

Positive thoughts for the game, as requested. Thanks for the start and the recipes, Sam. I wish I could help with your computer but I can manage my I-pad mini and tat is about it. I need help from one of my sons or sons in law for anything different on this, too. 
Good for Avery doing so well with his cycling. Have we a future Olympian in our midst I wonder??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Congratulations to Avery on learning to ride his 2 wheeler. My 2nd grandson and granddaughter both just learned to ride theirs. David is behind because he has a problem with balance, so cute that granddaughter probably inspired him. That is the nice thing about living with Heidi, you get to see these cute things. I'm further away, not real far, but enough that I hear about them more than see them.

Good luck with the game tonight.

Thanks for the recipes Sam. I can't believe what happened with your email when you were just trying to sort. It can certainly be overwhelming with so many. Thank you for all the searching and time involved. Appreciate you in many ways.


----------



## jheiens

Just for the record,Sam, the word you are looking for is French for ''outside the work'' of the main dishes of the meal--hors'oeuvres--but they usually seem to be more work than the entire rest of the courses of the meal!!


My poison ivy is much better. The blisters are mostly gone now but the actually sites are red and peeling somewhat. Still on the meds prescribed by Urgent Care doc who was most amicable and proactive in her manner and instructions. Had a follow-up pro-time blood draw this AM to be certain that meds given were not playing Hobbs with the warfarin dosage. All is well on that topic but, yes, there may be some scarring and I am avoiding the bright, hot sunlight.

ttyl

Ohio Joy


----------



## Aran

I am still alive. Really I am. I just get so busy doing things that I forget to check in. Last Saturday, I went to a farmers market, did laundry, went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge for a good hike, & then still did my usual shopping afterward. Ottawa is a wonderful place in northern Ohio. It's a swamp with dikes built up to separate the swamp into different pools, allowing water levels to be changed as needed. It's a birders paradise. Not that I'm a birder, but I saw a group of 20-30 great egrets in one such pool. They were magnificent, and when I went around one corner, the group thought that I was too close so they all flew away, making another gorgeous vista. I saw a few great blue herons, too, and lots of smaller birds. The deer flies kept biting so much that I cut my walk short. 

Monday was my birthday, and my family bought me a GPS for my car, so hopefully, I won't get lost going to the winery or Sam's house when we gather in October. Ceili & I got so lost going both places last year that we got there long after everyone else had already arrived.

Next weekend, I'll be with my Quaker Friends all weekend for our annual sessions so you won't hear from me at all. I enjoy this group, but frankly, I get tired of all the reading at times, which is why you don't hear from me.

On Saturday, my friend Rilma Buckman will turn 99. We are celebrating on Sunday. She taught sociology for many years, and her mind is still pretty wonderful. Here is a "Rilmaism" to ponder: "Wondering leads to wonder."


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey/ It has been really hot today and more storms are forecast for tonight.

Well don Avery on riding your two wheeler and good luck with the games.

Caren lovely lot of produce, our farmers market is tomorrow.

Aran, how lovely to see all those gorgeous birds. Perhaps I'd better bring my binoculars when I come to the KAP.

Off to bed now, night night.


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello Everyone! Happy Birthdays and prayers for all in need. We are on our way home from Kansas. We went to M's cousin's 50th anniversary party last Saturday. We took the motor home and spent the weekend with them, then have been meandering our way home, with a stop in Branson, MO, a stop in Mark Twain Nat'l park at Paddy Creek, an overnight at an Eagles club in Plainfield, IN with good food and company, and are now in Deshler, OH. I sent Sam a PM about a meeting, but see that he will be busy with baseball. That's ok, we will try another time! Congrats on Avery learning to ride his two wheeler. 

Joy, sorry to hear you have poison ivy. When it's healed, you may want to try vitamin E ointment on the scars to help them fade. 

I am sitting at the rail park in Deshler watching trains with the guys, working on my Show Your Colors Shawl, pattern on Ravelry. Well, ripping out anyway! I messed up some of the lace work, and then found that I also misplaced the center marker an inch below the lace work. Ah well. such is the way my knitting always goes! At least I am using life lines...... Only another row or two to pick out. I will wait until later to read more, as the light is glaring on the screen of the laptop. We have not had any internet since we left home 10 days ago. Have it here at the park as long as a train doesn't go thru and block the signal, so I will catch up a little. We are staying tonight, and maybe tomorrow night, but I have to be home early Sunday morning to pick up Mom for the day. Hope everyone is doing well.

Tami


----------



## Aran

PurpleFi said:


> Aran, how lovely to see all those gorgeous birds. Perhaps I'd better bring my binoculars when I come to the KAP.


Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge would probably be a good 1 1/2-2 hour drive from Sam's home, but if you're coming all the way from Surrey anyway, it wouldn't be that far. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, a very happy birthday. Hope Alan spoils you rotten.
June, I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier, but ocean water dries up poison ivy. My twin and I got it badly. We would go to Jones Beach all day and play in the ocean and it helped so much. Mom use to put potassium manganate in a bag and tie it over my hands. But ocean worked better.
Waterjogged an hour then went in jacuzzi, steam room, and sauna. Me thinks I have become a gym rat!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dear Sam, why do you need to do better? This was a wonderful opening with plenty of recipes. I copied the zuch one for a friend who has tons and was REALLY tempted to do the Chinese chicken for supper but had already planned something else. Need to use the oven when the tempos are cooler!

Happy b-day and many more to AZ sticks. 

Hugs and prayers for those who need them. Have a pleasant weekend, all of you.


----------



## jknappva

Your openings are always great, Sam. And we know you have a life and wonderful family so we appreciate you whenever you get to us!
Yay to Avery for learning to ride the bike big boy style. I was about 10 yrs old when I learned to ride a bike. Regular size one and never knew about training wheels. I almost killed myself before I mastered that monster!!
LOL!!!
But about 20 yrs ago, I rented a bike while on vacation. And , no you don't forget how to ride one..it had been over 25 years since I'd ridden one!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Forgot to mention, Sam, that I'm wishing very hard for the boys to win their games tonight!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

So good to hear from you, Aran. And a very happy belated birthday! Sounds like you'll get lots of use from your new toy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I missed you but sounds like you're having a grand time visiting and "meandering" around.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, a very happy birthday. Hope Alan spoils you rotten.
> June, I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier, but ocean water dries up poison ivy. My twin and I got it badly. We would go to Jones Beach all day and play in the ocean and it helped so much. Mom use to put potassium manganate in a bag and tie it over my hands. But ocean worked better.
> Waterjogged an hour then went in jacuzzi, steam room, and sauna. Me thinks I have become a gym rat!


When I was a child, we would go "swimming" in the river water...ocean wasn't that close but the river is in the tidal region so it was salt water. I've never had poison ivy but that salt river water was also good for mosquito bites!!
Ohio Joy has the poison ivy but she's too far from the ocean to take advantage of your advice.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Sam...Tell Avery congratulations on his new accomplishment. That is fantastic. I wish the boys well in their baseball games. I look forward to hearing how they do each time. Fantastic opener with those recipes. I hope you get your energy back soon.

Happy Birthday to Sandi. 

I have a friend at work who wants to know how to make fried green tomatoes. Has anyone here ever done them? I would love to hear recipes or hints on how to make them. Thanks.

Aran...Your walk sounds like it was a lovely time. Did you try putting a dryer sheet in your pocket to keep the bugs away. Someone posted that suggestion recently.

I won't be able to catch up on most recent postings as I need to be up at 2AM to get ready for work. Needless to say that I will be heading to bed soon. Take care.


----------



## Sorlenna

No training wheels! Woot! There'll be no stopping him now!

Great opening--just marking the spot, have to go fix supper.


----------



## martina

Belated Happy Birthday Aran . Enjoy your time with your Quaker Friends.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you to all my dear friends for the Happy Birthday wishes.... in typical fashion, I have filled the last 3 pages of LAST WEEKS KTP with my comments and thanks..... you would think I would know it was Friday this week at least!!! So please know that I answered each and every one of you!!!! It is time to get dinner on the table for Alan and I so I will be back to the NEW KTP later this evening!!!! Thanks again- and love to all - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you to all my dear friends for the Happy Birthday wishes.... in typical fashion, I have filled the last 3 pages of LAST WEEKS KTP with my comments and thanks..... you would think I would know it was Friday this week at least!!! So please know that I answered each and every one of you!!!! It is time to get dinner on the table for Alan and I so I will be back to the NEW KTP later this evening!!!! Thanks again- and love to all - Sandi/AZ


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html , Sandi, is the link to the Gansey Workshop- the link to Sheringham Museum is on the last page I will try to locate it before my hour runs out!

Here you are: http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk/index.php/events3/ganseys


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> So good to hear from you, Aran. And a very happy belated birthday! Sounds like you'll get lots of use from your new toy!
> Junek


Aran, I believe there were Birthday Wishes for you on your special appropriate day from many. Hope it was a wonderful birthday. The time with nature hiking sounds wonderful, but alas, nature has its bad side and bites are one and poison ivy another.

Not feeling my best tonight. Last few days have had a fever at night-time and thought it was all gone but tonight I really need to get off here and just rest. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure. Nothing serious and very mild.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> When I was a child, we would go "swimming" in the river water...ocean wasn't that close but the river is in the tidal region so it was salt water. I've never had poison ivy but that salt river water was also good for mosquito bites!!
> Ohio Joy has the poison ivy but she's too far from the ocean to take advantage of your advice.
> Junek


Aaah, but I'm wondering if Dead Sea Salt would help?


----------



## iamsam

thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.

so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just for the record,Sam, the word you are looking for is French for ''outside the work'' of the main dishes of the meal--hors'oeuvres--but they usually seem to be more work than the entire rest of the courses of the meal!!
> 
> My poison ivy is much better. The blisters are mostly gone now but the actually sites are red and peeling somewhat. Still on the meds prescribed by Urgent Care doc who was most amicable and proactive in her manner and instructions. Had a follow-up pro-time blood draw this AM to be certain that meds given were not playing Hobbs with the warfarin dosage. All is well on that topic but, yes, there may be some scarring and I am avoiding the bright, hot sunlight.
> 
> ttyl
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

good to hear form you aran - next time an application of deet might keep the horse flies away - they take a pound of flesh when they bite - when we had bullseye I got biten a couple of times but I made sure there was one less fly to bite the next time. --- sam



Aran said:


> I am still alive. Really I am. I just get so busy doing things that I forget to check in. Last Saturday, I went to a farmers market, did laundry, went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge for a good hike, & then still did my usual shopping afterward. Ottawa is a wonderful place in northern Ohio. It's a swamp with dikes built up to separate the swamp into different pools, allowing water levels to be changed as needed. It's a birders paradise. Not that I'm a birder, but I saw a group of 20-30 great egrets in one such pool. They were magnificent, and when I went around one corner, the group thought that I was too close so they all flew away, making another gorgeous vista. I saw a few great blue herons, too, and lots of smaller birds. The deer flies kept biting so much that I cut my walk short.
> 
> Monday was my birthday, and my family bought me a GPS for my car, so hopefully, I won't get lost going to the winery or Sam's house when we gather in October. Ceili & I got so lost going both places last year that we got there long after everyone else had already arrived.
> 
> Next weekend, I'll be with my Quaker Friends all weekend for our annual sessions so you won't hear from me at all. I enjoy this group, but frankly, I get tired of all the reading at times, which is why you don't hear from me.
> 
> On Saturday, my friend Rilma Buckman will turn 99. We are celebrating on Sunday. She taught sociology for many years, and her mind is still pretty wonderful. Here is a "Rilmaism" to ponder: "Wondering leads to wonder."


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.
> 
> so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam


And I have always known it as _hors d'oeuvres_


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday. 
I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home. 
I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits. 
Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great. 
Hugs and love to everyone. 
((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam

pacer - here is what I had. --- sam

The Blue Grass Cook Books versions were for both ripe and green tomatoes. The green slices were sprinkled with sugar, rolled in corn meal , fried in hot lard, and then seasoned with salt and pepper. There was no mention of battering the ripe tomato slices. Cut fresh tomatoes in thick slices. Fry ½ hour in little butter and take out of frying-pan. Stir into what is left in frying pan 1 teaspoon of flour moistened in milk. Add a little milk. When consistency of cream sauce, pour over tomatoes.  Fox, Minnie. 1904. NY.

FRIED GREEN TOMATOES. Wash and wipe the tomatoes dry, cut into thick slices, dust with salt and pepper, dip each slice in the beaten yolk of an egg, roll in bread crumbs and fry in boiling lard.

FRIED GREEN TOMATOES. Slice the tomatoes and lay in salt water a half hour, drain and roll in corn-meal and fry in hot lard; salt and pepper to taste.  Housekeeping in the Blue Grass. 1881. Cincinnati.

FRIED GREEN TOMATOES. . Wash and cut the tomatoes into slices about an eighth of an inch in thickness, dry each slice carefully with a soft towel, then dust with salt and pepper. Beat an egg in a saucer until light, add to it a tablespoonful of boiling water. Dip each slice first in this and then in bread crumbs. Put two or three tablespoonfuls of lard or dripping in a frying pan; when very hot, cover the bottom of the pan with the slices of tomatoes; fry brown on one side, then turn and brown the other. Take them up carefully with a cake turner, place on a heated dish and pour over them Sauce Hollandaise. Very good.  Rorer.  1888. Philadelphia.

FRIED GREEN TOMATOES IN BATTER. . A nice side-dish is made by dipping slices of ripe tomatoes in a batter made of flour, milk and an egg, and frying them a delicate brown.  Williams, Jennie B. Us Two Cook Book. 1909. NY.

FRIED TOMATOES. . Cut fine, ripe, solid tomatoes in halves; dredge them with pepper, salt, and sifted cracker dust. Put three tablespoons of butter in the chafing-dish; when very hot, cook the tomatoes on both sides and serve. A little onion juice is an improvement.  Sawtelle, Henrietta. What One Can Do With a Chafing Dish. 1890. NY.
thehistoricfoodie | May 7, 2012 at 6:49 pm



pacer said:


> Sam...Tell Avery congratulations on his new accomplishment. That is fantastic. I wish the boys well in their baseball games. I look forward to hearing how they do each time. Fantastic opener with those recipes. I hope you get your energy back soon.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Sandi.
> 
> I have a friend at work who wants to know how to make fried green tomatoes. Has anyone here ever done them? I would love to hear recipes or hints on how to make them. Thanks.
> 
> Aran...Your walk sounds like it was a lovely time. Did you try putting a dryer sheet in your pocket to keep the bugs away. Someone posted that suggestion recently.
> 
> I won't be able to catch up on most recent postings as I need to be up at 2AM to get ready for work. Needless to say that I will be heading to bed soon. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday.
> I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home.
> I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits.
> Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great.
> Hugs and love to everyone.
> ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


I am so glad you have the puppy- how old is it? but you won't have the training issues you had with Wicket- just the obvious ones of teaching her your routines!


----------



## iamsam

poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday.
> I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home.
> I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits.
> Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great.
> Hugs and love to everyone.
> ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam


Might have to be Samantha, I know she wanted a girl dog.


----------



## gagesmom

Way to go Avery. Fantastic job learning how to ride your 2 wheeler :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Good luck on the tourney. 

That Sesame chicken recipe looks wonderful Sam.  

I am off for now, and most likely for the night as I am exhausted.

Working at Walmart tomorrow from 6:30am to 3pm. Will check in then.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you have the puppy- how old is it? but you won't have the training issues you had with Wicket- just the obvious ones of teaching her your routines!


10 weeks.  She's learning to sleep in the puppy kennel and not liking it, but she'll learn. I just told David on the phone, lolol...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't heard any news on Wicket,


I keep forgetting to tell you-- you might want to take a walk around your area, out to about a mile from home, or even drive the area. Our dog got loose once, I kept looking, found him about a mile from pour house in the back yard of someone else. Thank heavens he was not so big and I was a lot stronger then and I just grabbed and hoisted him over the fence and took him home. I noticed him because he heard the car and came running, barking, to the fence. He loved rides.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam


 Yes, it's interesting how that happens. Sam would be a great name, but I had a cat named Sam and a Samoyed named Sam so think that it will probably not be that, but I could name her Wren. :wink: 
We'll see...


----------



## iamsam

well - two games down and two - possibly three (depending on how we do)more games to play. tonight was a mixed package. we played defiance first - we won the game 17/3.

the next game was with Maumee - they were fresh (i'm using this as an excuse you understand) and beat us 4/25 - actually they creamed us.

however Maumee was then going to play the mavericks (a composit team of four different districts where they can pick the best of the best) - in the same situation we played them. they were fresh for our game but not so for the game with the mavericks. anxious to hear the outcome. none the less - we had a good time and the boys did not seem to take it too heart which is good.

thank you for the cudos for my opening - four recipes - that is pretty lame in my book - but i intend to wow you throughout the week with what i had found for this week.

i am hoping it is hot for tomorrows game (11:30AM) - it has been far too cool for july. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam


LOL-- you won't believe this but the dog that got loose was named, "SAM"-- onery cuss, could tell if I had my glasses on and would run like mad if I was dumb enough to let him out at night w/o glasses on my face!


----------



## iamsam

well - sam could be either maybe. my sister Rowena had a bulldog she called Samantha - called her sam for short - my mother was aghast - calling a dog by her son's nickname. i was rotf. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Might have to be Samantha, I know she wanted a girl dog.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> I keep forgetting to tell you-- you might want to take a walk around your area, out to about a mile from home, or even drive the area. Our dog got loose once, I kept looking, found him about a mile from pour house in the back yard of someone else. Thank heavens he was not so big and I was a lot stronger then and I just grabbed and hoisted him over the fence and took him home. I noticed him because he heard the car and came running, barking, to the fence. He loved rides.


Oh yes, we have, even went looking in peoples yards all over town, I walk all the time and David went looking, and we've driven a radius, going out farther and farther from where we live also, but so far nothing. We do know that the police officers and animal control are actively looking for him and also a border collie mix, but the border collie has been sighted several times, just moves on faster than anyone can get their hands on it, no sightings on Wicket. But I carry a leash in my purse in case I find him either loose or in someones yard, yes, I will go over a fence to retrieve him if I see or hear him (probably not a smart idea, but...). I really do appreciate all of you alls ideas and advice. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> 10 weeks.  She's learning to sleep in the puppy kennel and not liking it, but she'll learn. I just told David on the phone, lolol...


how fun a new puppy. with maddi, we taught some new things, like training her to go ring bells at the door to let us know she wanted out. then she got a animal cracker for her treat, if she did her bussiness. love the puppy and kitty stage. we have 3 stray outside kitties, i have named them and we put feed out for them in the morning, can't stand critters going hungry, i named the simese Possum, the little bk and wh one is Dip, and the little calico is Callie, they lay about and we can get with in a ft, but haven't tried to pet. good luck
i still read along and pop in and out to check on stuff. i am like Aaron, takes so much reading to keep up. but i love this bunch. 
good going for Avery, my gramps had a bike shop after he retired and so we traded bikes often, we always got to ride folks bikes as he fixed them, one summer he had a bike for two and we had a ball on that thing, he also built 3 wheeled bikes for folks with hip surgeries for exersize. always loved riding bikes. 
we have had a wonderful repreve from the heat this wk, its more like oct. weather here. the fair has been this week, so they should have record numbers each night because its not so hot. gonna go work cross word puzzle a while. later guys


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> well - sam could be either maybe. my sister Rowena had a bulldog she called Samantha - called her sam for short - my mother was aghast - calling a dog by her son's nickname. i was rotf. --- sam


It is worse to be called the dog's name though the SIL, used to come after the dog in his mother's list of children when she had forgotten who she was talking to- Peter is not enthusiastic about dogs as a result, (partly) also they make fluff and other messes and he is ultra clean and tidy.


----------



## iamsam

a most cool name - quite prestigious if fact. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's interesting how that happens. Sam would be a great name, but I had a cat named Sam and a Samoyed named Sam so think that it will probably not be that, but I could name her Wren. :wink:
> We'll see...


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> LOL-- you won't believe this but the dog that got loose was named, "SAM"-- onery cuss, could tell if I had my glasses on and would run like mad if I was dumb enough to let him out at night w/o glasses on my face!


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

during the winter my cats will ring the bells i have hanging on the door knob to be let out. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> how fun a new puppy. with maddi, we taught some new things, like training her to go ring bells at the door to let us know she wanted out. then she got a animal cracker for her treat, if she did her bussiness. love the puppy and kitty stage. we have 3 stray outside kitties, i have named them and we put feed out for them in the morning, can't stand critters going hungry, i named the simese Possum, the little bk and wh one is Dip, and the little calico is Callie, they lay about and we can get with in a ft, but haven't tried to pet. good luck
> i still read along and pop in and out to check on stuff. i am like Aaron, takes so much reading to keep up. but i love this bunch.
> good going for Avery, my gramps had a bike shop after he retired and so we traded bikes often, we always got to ride folks bikes as he fixed them, one summer he had a bike for two and we had a ball on that thing, he also built 3 wheeled bikes for folks with hip surgeries for exersize. always loved riding bikes.
> we have had a wonderful repreve from the heat this wk, its more like oct. weather here. the fair has been this week, so they should have record numbers each night because its not so hot. gonna go work cross word puzzle a while. later guys


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam give Avery a big high five and congratulations for learning to ride his bike. I can just imagine him grinning from ear to ear.

Recipes sounds great as usual. Everyone but me leaves here Monday to enjoy the GA portion of the Appalachian Trail so I plan to do very little cooking for 2 weeks. Will live off of tomatoes from the garden, coffee, and peanut butter most likely. Hate cooking for one.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 18 July 14


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> well - sam could be either maybe. my sister Rowena had a bulldog she called Samantha - called her sam for short - my mother was aghast - calling a dog by her son's nickname. i was rotf. --- sam


LOLOL!!! Marla had a cat named Samantha also and he nickname was Sam.


----------



## nicho

Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.

It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> a most cool name - quite prestigious if fact. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

The bells for either dogs or cats is a great idea, I may have to try that.  Our cats don't go out, but it's a great idea for those that do.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


lovely photos! I really like the shot of the Cliffs at the coast. And the one of the houses in San'Fran. It must be quite something being home after the trip of your lifetime- a real time of adjustment!


----------



## sassafras123

Aran, good to hear from you. I love nature also.
Kaye, so fun you got a pup. Something I would likely do. I think wren is a great name.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You know we want a picture......and even if a girl dog you could name her Sam. My DD had a friend named Samantha about she was called Sam. 


Poledra65 said:


> 10 weeks.  She's learning to sleep in the puppy kennel and not liking it, but she'll learn. I just told David on the phone, lolol...


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, good to hear from you. I love nature also.
> Kaye, so fun you got a pup. Something I would likely do. I think wren is a great name.


 I will have to get some good ones taken and post for you all. I do like Wren, it is in the running as a name.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> You know we want a picture......and even if a girl dog you could name her Sam. My DD had a friend named Samantha about she was called Sam.


Having had 2 animals previously named Sam, I think we'll probably not do it a 3rd time, but I do like the name.  
Pictures are forthcoming, just need to get her up and around so I can take some, poor things pooped.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oooooo....like the idea of Wren.....(certainly understand why no to the name Sam)


Poledra65 said:


> I will have to get some good ones taken and post for you all. I do like Wren, it is in the running as a name.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fabulous pictures Nicho. I've always wanted to drive up the west coast but never quite gotten that far. Enjoying the pictures very much.


nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


----------



## Railyn

Thank you so much for the pictures of my home. I was born and raised on the California coast. San Fransisco is "my" town. I live in Texas but my heart is in California.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Our friend who occasionally works with DH and stays with us took us out to dinner tonight. Had a perfectly cooked sirloin, fried shrimp, and calabash chicken......I am STUFFED but oh it was so good.....loaded baked potato too. Also a mixed drink called a Peach Shed.....peach puree, vodka, cranberry juice, with a touch of lime. YUM-YUM! Of course now I'm sleepy....lol.

Had another KTPer sign up for the KAP tonight. She doesn't post but follows us and is actually a friend of PurpleFi and London Girl. Coming from Canada. We are really going to have an international KAP! I am so thrilled that so many folks are coming and I'm really getting pumped up about it.

*Don't forget the registration deadline has been extended to July 31st as well as signing up for your t-shirt (Free)* Just PM me your email address and I'll send you the information you need to register.


----------



## Spider

Good evening all. Marking my spot. Tired so will be shutting off the lights and the computer. Sleep well. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Railyn

Today has been a very busy day. This morning I went to the local quilt show. I took my scooter so was able to enjoy the show very much. Frankly, I liked last years show better but there was some lovely quilts. It was nice to do something just for fun.
Then DD#1 and her daughter came over for dinner. I cooked about 3X the amount of food we needed so we have left-overs for the week-end. DD is in the midst of moving so she ate and ran. I am resting for a little bit before I do the dishes. 
It is so cool for July in Texas. An area about 50 miles from us got about 11 inches of rain in one day. Yes, 11. There was lots of flooding. We only got about 1/4 inch. The temp is about 20 degrees below normal. I am enjoying it while it lasts.
I must run and get the kitchen cleaned and then off to bed.
Good night, all! Happy knitting,


----------



## Poledra65

Denise, love the pictures, so beautiful!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

To heck with cooking for one-- I'd never have time for anything if I did that-- I cook for 4 or so and eat leftovers. I am very good at re-heating things!


----------



## Spider

Leftovers are the best things to have around. It makes meal planning for a few days easy. Especially with working some nights to tired to run to the store or coming up with ideas of epwhat to fix. 
Loved Carens pictures of the veggies from the farmers market. My tomatoe plants are jungle size but the tomatoes are so tiny. And they are not cherry tomatoes.


----------



## darowil

MOved over form last weeks- not read a thing as about to go out to the engagment party. But at least will be easy to find.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> lovely photos! I really like the shot of the Cliffs at the coast. And the one of the houses in San'Fran. It must be quite something being home after the trip of your lifetime- a real time of adjustment!


Glad you like the photos. More to come but I hope I won't bore anyone. It truly was the trip of a lifetime and as much as I loved California and Alaska, I have to say the Canadian Rockies were the standout destination for me. We had brilliant weather and the mountains were absolutely awe inspiring. Of course, it helped that we saw about a dozen bears (2 really close by) on our last day in Canada! It is going to take some time to adjust to reality!


----------



## nicho

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous pictures Nicho. I've always wanted to drive up the west coast but never quite gotten that far. Enjoying the pictures very much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And one more coast photo just for you Gwen.


----------



## nicho

Railyn said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures of my home. I was born and raised on the California coast. San Fransisco is "my" town. I live in Texas but my heart is in California.


California is great and we love San Francisco. We lived in Redwood City for a while way back in the 1970's and had a great time there before moving back to the LA area. It was so nice to be able to go back to some of our old haunts on this trip.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures of my home. I was born and raised on the California coast. San Fransisco is "my" town. I live in Texas but my heart is in California.


And of course you have the whole dilemma of not really liking your present town. I do hope something resolves for you!


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Denise, love the pictures, so beautiful!!


Thanks Kaye. It was a wonderful trip with so many memorable moments. We are very lucky to have seen so many wonderful places, and to manage to meet Shirley as well in Calgary before we left was an added bonus.

And now, even though it is only mid-afternoon here, I am going to take a nap. Talk again later.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Glad you like the photos. More to come but I hope I won't bore anyone. It truly was the trip of a lifetime and as much as I loved California and Alaska, I have to say the Canadian Rockies were the standout destination for me. We had brilliant weather and the mountains were absolutely awe inspiring. Of course, it helped that we saw about a dozen bears (2 really close by) on our last day in Canada! It is going to take some time to adjust to reality!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would not want to see a bear up too close! not without something substantial between it and me! Are you able to come down to Goulburn in October?


----------



## Bobglory

Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!

I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.

My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol). 

I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.

When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.

Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........ 

Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.

Gigi


----------



## Ms. Tess

hors d'oeuvres is how it's spelled, and phonetically you nailed it Sam. I think the word Appetizers was invented because everyone had such trouble spelling hors d'oeuvres. =)

Greetings to everyone, I hope you are all doing well.

Sandi, it's still just before midnight here and as I don't want to be late:

Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuu
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuu
Happy Birthday dearest Sandi,
Happy Birthday to you.....along with many many more!!!

Hugssssssssssssssssss
Tess=)

Now I will go back and catch up....


----------



## agnescr

Congrats to Aivery on learning to go his bike, good thoughts for the game recipies look good x


----------



## agnescr

Joy great that the poisin ivy blisters are healing hope all is quickly resolved x


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sandy said:


> Congratulations Avery on riding the bike with no training wheels!
> 
> Happy Birthday Sandi!
> 
> Good luck to the boys in the tourney tonight!


Thanks Sandy! Hope you are feeling better-


----------



## Ms. Tess

Now I'm all caught up...

Sam, how awesome that Avery learned how to ride his bike without training wheels....now wait for the "Grandpa, can you build me a ramp?"...It's great to see he is so proud of what he has accomplished. I hope the tournament goes well, will keep praying that you win! Recipes are great and again, thank you so much for posting them for us. =)

Joy, I am so glad you are recovering from your poison ivy problem. That can be darn nasty stuff if it spreads unchecked. 

Melody, sounds like you are having a good time at the new job. I know you are tired, but as long as it's a good tired, then you know you are headed in the right direction.


I sure hope Wicket finds his way home, especially now that he has a little sister!

Aran, good to see you back. Glad you had such a great time.

I am off to bed now as it's after 1 and my eyes feel like someone is sanding them with 200 grit sand paper!
We had horrible storms go through here earlier, so I am hoping it stays calm for tomorrow.

Much love, prayers and healing thoughts to everyone here. I look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Hugssssssssssss
Tess =)


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.
> 
> so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam


There should be a d in there somewhere: hors d'oeuvres

Or you could just say appetizers. :wink:

I knew someone would have said this already, but we do read this in our own times. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday.
> I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home.
> I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits.
> Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great.
> Hugs and love to everyone.
> ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


So sorry Wicket isn't home yet, but congratulations with yor new puppies for you and Marla. Can't wait to see pictures. Still hoping Wicket shows up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


Denise, the photos are fabulous. That 17 mile drive is so pretty and so is Monterey. My goodness, the homes along there are so pretty with that incredible ocean view too. Of course beyond my means of every buying any of them. We were in San Francisco once and had to buy warmer clothing. Middle of summer but it was as you described, windy and cold. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Wonderful news that they are home. Wonder if your phone has been ringing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Always got your sense of humour, Gigi! I wonder what time the little one will wake up, too- I have heard of the occasional new born that slept six hours to start off- then the wake up calls started! But great that he is fit enough to be discharged!


----------



## Lurker 2

Past my bed time here! Cold inside at 13 degrees- made some lemon sago for a treat- that and my pumpernickel with marmite made my evening meal, I need to warm up, and my bed is calling! Nothing of any significance on the telly- certainly not worth trying to watch. Working on the right front of the moss stitch jacket I have a commission to make- but I will put that to one side - don't want to make mistakes because I am tired! When I looked at my buddy list there were only three others and me online- which is common while America sleeps. Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## agnescr

Another wet grey morning in Fife but so far we have escaped the storms,but who knows what the afternoon will bring,be just my luck for them to hit as I an travelling to see Colin. hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## darowil

Well done Avery on riding the bike.
Guess by now the games are well won or lost.
Talkin got won or lost my Doggies won again- without my needles to prod them along. A team above us- mind you when you are second to bottom almost any victory is a team above you. But a team who are significantly higher than us. Thought last week we looked like our skills had improved and we were looking much more like our old brillant self. Looks like our coach might have got the team where he wants them. I think that in theory we can make it into the finals but not likely. Augers well for next year though. Many new young players this year who look they may be gelling as a team.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday.
> I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home.
> I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits.
> Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great.
> Hugs and love to everyone.
> ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


Great news about the new puppy. How about Stumps?- Wicket is a cricket term (with three uses) as is Stumps and it is a small dog! (The wicket comprises two sections, 3 stumps and 2 bails). Here comes influence of the second sport that I follow!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is worse to be called the dog's name though the SIL, used to come after the dog in his mother's list of children when she had forgotten who she was talking to- Peter is not enthusiastic about dogs as a result, (partly) also they make fluff and other messes and he is ultra clean and tidy.


My mother once called my yonger brother Evil, the Budgies name. And VIcky has never me forget that I called her May- the rabbit. MAryanne, May, Vicky. In fact still not at all unisual for me to come up with the wrong name. My current main one is calling Maryanne's Budgie Pepper (Vicky's rabbit)


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam give Avery a big high five and congratulations for learning to ride his bike. I can just imagine him grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> Recipes sounds great as usual. Everyone but me leaves here Monday to enjoy the GA portion of the Appalachian Trail so I plan to do very little cooking for 2 weeks. Will live off of tomatoes from the garden, coffee, and peanut butter most likely. Hate cooking for one.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 18 July 14
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely- well for the first week, I might start to want to have someone around after that but could manage 2 weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Today has been a very busy day. This morning I went to the local quilt show. I took my scooter so was able to enjoy the show very much. Frankly, I liked last years show better but there was some lovely quilts. It was nice to do something just for fun.
> Then DD#1 and her daughter came over for dinner. I cooked about 3X the amount of food we needed so we have left-overs for the week-end. DD is in the midst of moving so she ate and ran. I am resting for a little bit before I do the dishes.
> It is so cool for July in Texas. An area about 50 miles from us got about 11 inches of rain in one day. Yes, 11. There was lots of flooding. We only got about 1/4 inch. The temp is about 20 degrees below normal. I am enjoying it while it lasts.
> I must run and get the kitchen cleaned and then off to bed.
> Good night, all! Happy knitting,


What a massive amount of rain in 24 hours- no wonder there was some flooding. At yet you got hardly any. Funny how it does that.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


Lovely photos- you need to bring a selection to Goulburn to show us.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> To heck with cooking for one-- I'd never have time for anything if I did that-- I cook for 4 or so and eat leftovers. I am very good at re-heating things!


We often eat leftovers- I normally cook for 4 and do two night with them. Fortunatelly David is quite willing to have leftovers.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And one more coast photo just for you Gwen.


Love this one.


----------



## angelam

Morning all. Have woken up to a rainy but cooler morning. We didn't get the thunder storms we were promised last night, must have passed us by. We had some spectacular ones the night before. Our weather over the past few days has been unusually hot for us - about 30c yesterday. I think we will be down to a more comfortable 26/27c this coming week - perfect for me! 
Thank you Sam for some more great recipes this week. I love all these chicken recipes. I can live on chicken and salad through the summer. I'm planning on making a bulgar wheat and lentil salad today. If it works out OK I will post the recipe. 
Well done Avery on riding his bike without stabilisers. That's a great achievement. 
BobGlory - lovely to hear of baby's progress. Boy, are those new parents in for some surprises!
Agnes - love your roses. Have a safe journey to see Colin later, Too bad it has turned in to such a long drive for you. 
Nicho - your photos are spectacular, you need never worry about boring us (at least not me). Seeing your photos of Carmel and the Pacific coast brought back many happy memories of a similar trip many years ago. 
The sun is beginning to come out now so I'm off to do some shopping, talk to you all later. Have a great Saturday (or Sunday for Julie).


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


How exciting for them. Oh yes life will change now. They might be lucky enough to get a sleeper- and you unlucky enough so you don't get your revenge!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Morning all. Have woken up to a rainy but cooler morning. We didn't get the thunder storms we were promised last night, must have passed us by. We had some spectacular ones the night before. Our weather over the past few days has been unusually hot for us - about 30c yesterday. I think we will be down to a more comfortable 26/27c this coming week - perfect for me!
> Thank you Sam for some more great recipes this week. I love all these chicken recipes. I can live on chicken and salad through the summer. I'm planning on making a bulgar wheat and lentil salad today. If it works out OK I will post the recipe.
> Well done Avery on riding his bike without stabilisers. That's a great achievement.
> BobGlory - lovely to hear of baby's progress. Boy, are those new parents in for some surprises!
> Agnes - love your roses. Have a safe journey to see Colin later, Too bad it has turned in to such a long drive for you.
> Nicho - your photos are spectacular, you need never worry about boring us (at least not me). Seeing your photos of Carmel and the Pacific coast brought back many happy memories of a similar trip many years ago.
> The sun is beginning to come out now so I'm off to do some shopping, talk to you all later. Have a great Saturday (or Sunday for Julie).


26/27 is perfect over there I agree. Whereas here 30 is lovely in summer-give me 30 here over your area (but overall give me your weather).


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Past my bed time here! Cold inside at 13 degrees- made some lemon sago for a treat- that and my pumpernickel with marmite made my evening meal, I need to warm up, and my bed is calling! Nothing of any significance on the telly- certainly not worth trying to watch. Working on the right front of the moss stitch jacket I have a commission to make- but I will put that to one side - don't want to make mistakes because I am tired! When I looked at my buddy list there were only three others and me online- which is common while America sleeps. Sunday tomorrow.


Looks like we just missed each other.


----------



## nicho

Cashmeregma said:


> Denise, the photos are fabulous. That 17 mile drive is so pretty and so is Monterey. My goodness, the homes along there are so pretty with that incredible ocean view too. Of course beyond my means of every buying any of them. We were in San Francisco once and had to buy warmer clothing. Middle of summer but it was as you described, windy and cold. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.


Glad you are enjoying the photos. More coming soon. Was it Mark Twain who famously said, "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."?? Too true!


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would not want to see a bear up too close! not without something substantial between it and me! Are you able to come down to Goulburn in October?


Re the bears close up - they were only a few metres off the road but I stayed in the car. I thought the others were all crazy following them along the road to get their photos. Fortunately, these bears were placid enough to ignore the annoying tourists. I was more than happy with my view from the safety of the car. And yes Julie, I intend to make it to Goulburn. Am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Lovely photos- you need to bring a selection to Goulburn to show us.


 :thumbup: Will do.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good moring from muggy Surrey. Just a few rumbles of thunder last night and rain. It is still very warm here.

I love all the photos of American Nicho and Agnes your roses are lovely.

Going to walk down to town for the farmers market and then probably knit and sew the rest of the day.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. Have a good week end.

Saturday photos.......


----------



## jonibee

Hors d' oeuvre..(or'derv) it's a tongue twister... anyway yours are great!


----------



## PurpleFi

jonibee said:


> Hors d' oeuvre..(or'derv) it's a tongue twister... anyway yours are great!


My Dad always used to say 'horses doovers'!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> There should be a d in there somewhere: hors d'oeuvres
> 
> Or you could just say appetizers. :wink:
> 
> I knew someone would have said this already, but we do read this in our own times. LOL


Working for a food service company when I first moved to Chicago and often I'd have to administer a food knowledge test when in the hiring process (before many of the rules about this -- 1970's). I learned so many things about cooking and serving food. There were a lot of company dinner events and since I had to make up the programs, etc., this was one word that I learned very well, but I still have to look it up to be sure it's spelled right. I agree, using the word appetizer is easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Denise, we have a friend in San Jose and we spent a wonderful time exploring the area in 2008 - it was chilly, especially when we walked the length of the Golden Gate bridge - but it was very pleasant sitting out on the patio. Loved the entire area especially some of the original missions. Glad you had such a marvelous time and that you got to meet up with Shirley and Pat. I think you got the saying right from Mark Twain.

The weather works out great for people who work - there's very little need for A/C. People open up there houses to the fresh air overnight and then close it up in the daytime and it stays cool.



Cashmeregma said:


> Denise, the photos are fabulous. That 17 mile drive is so pretty and so is Monterey. My goodness, the homes along there are so pretty with that incredible ocean view too. Of course beyond my means of every buying any of them. We were in San Francisco once and had to buy warmer clothing. Middle of summer but it was as you described, windy and cold. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

When my mom forgot our names in who she was talking to---she'd start with the oldest's name and go down the list. Being number 10, it took awhile. I didn't mind being called by my sisters' names, but all the brothers' was not fun.



darowil said:


> My mother once called my yonger brother Evil, the Budgies name. And VIcky has never me forget that I called her May- the rabbit. MAryanne, May, Vicky. In fact still not at all unisual for me to come up with the wrong name. My current main one is calling Maryanne's Budgie Pepper (Vicky's rabbit)


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad always used to say 'horses doovers'!


or, Hors Devors.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Nicho! That is beautiful. The west coast terrain is so different from the southern east coast. No such cliffs in the areas I've been to.


nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And one more coast photo just for you Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Excellent news Gigi! I am looking forward to your reports of life changing for this new family as they raise the "model" baby....lol....you always write with such humor I just know I'll be chuckling along with you as the new parents get a dose of reality with this adorable little boy.  


Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

The roses are beautiful. Hoe you are able to travel in nice weather; miss the storms for sure. We had a petty heavy downpour last night. 


agnescr said:


> Another wet grey morning in Fife but so far we have escaped the storms,but who knows what the afternoon will bring,be just my luck for them to hit as I an travelling to see Colin. hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Gweniepooh

CUTE download.....


darowil said:


> Great news about the new puppy. How about Stumps?- Wicket is a cricket term (with three uses) as is Stumps and it is a small dog! (The wicket comprises two sections, 3 stumps and 2 bails). Here comes influence of the second sport that I follow!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> When my mom forgot our names in who she was talking to---she'd start with the oldest's name and go down the list. Being number 10, it took awhile. I didn't mind being called by my sisters' names, but all the brothers' was not fun.


Mum had done this- gone through in 8 of us, then the budgie before settling on the 9th child who she was after. Guess I normally got the right name as I was 1st. But I would often Maryanne by my youngest sisters name. And now often call Vicky by my oldest sisters name. They are so used to now they just laugh at me. I do point out to them somwtimes that I do know who they are even if I get the name wrong!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have always known it as _hors d'oeuvres_


You're correct, Julie, I typed too quickly and spellcheck noted it was incorrect but since the word is not English, I ignored it.

Thanks, Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Aran, I believe there were Birthday Wishes for you on your special appropriate day from many. Hope it was a wonderful birthday. The time with nature hiking sounds wonderful, but alas, nature has its bad side and bites are one and poison ivy another.
> 
> Not feeling my best tonight. Last few days have had a fever at night-time and thought it was all gone but tonight I really need to get off here and just rest. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure. Nothing serious and very mild.


I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope a good night's rest will help.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.
> 
> so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam


I'm the same, Sam, learned spelling and reading phonetically...I think that's why I'm totally lost with the French language!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning! I just jumped in making comments and forgot to wish all a good morning.....up early today and know I'll end up napping later....LOL. It is wet, wet, wet today. I know DH is disappointed in the forecast for this next week....rain sir most of the week. Terrible way to have to start their hiking adventure. I used to go camping quite a bit and certainly did not enjoy being stuck in a tent in a downpour for days on end much less having to break camp and hike in the rain. No way they can postpone this either as schools start the very beginning of August. (public schools) It will be a wonderful adventure though for sure. I'll drive up next Friday and meet them with a "care box" to replenish their food supplies at a hikers way station called Mountain Crossing. 
They will pay the $17 fee for a bed and shower there and spend the night. For me it will only take 2 hours to get there....for them 5 days. DH has gone out now to pick up food for the care package.

Today I hope to play around with the new sewing/embroidery machine some. Yeah, I know....can't believe I haven't done it yet myself....LOL.


----------



## martina

Which machine did you get?


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, we have, even went looking in peoples yards all over town, I walk all the time and David went looking, and we've driven a radius, going out farther and farther from where we live also, but so far nothing. We do know that the police officers and animal control are actively looking for him and also a border collie mix, but the border collie has been sighted several times, just moves on faster than anyone can get their hands on it, no sightings on Wicket. But I carry a leash in my purse in case I find him either loose or in someones yard, yes, I will go over a fence to retrieve him if I see or hear him (probably not a smart idea, but...). I really do appreciate all of you alls ideas and advice.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!


I sure hope you find Wicket soon. I know how heartbreaking that is.
But so glad you found another fur-baby to love!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


Thanks for sharing your vacation!!! Lovely photos...vacationing from other's pictures is the way I travel these days!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Another wet grey morning in Fife but so far we have escaped the storms,but who knows what the afternoon will bring,be just my luck for them to hit as I an travelling to see Colin. hope everyone has a great weekend


Lovely roses...thanks for sharing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from muggy Surrey. Just a few rumbles of thunder last night and rain. It is still very warm here.
> 
> I love all the photos of American Nicho and Agnes your roses are lovely.
> 
> Going to walk down to town for the farmers market and then probably knit and sew the rest of the day.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. Have a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.......


It's cool here for July. Only having a high of 80f...sorry, have no idea what c that is. But since for the last month, we've had temperatures of mid-90s, you can imagine how much we're enjoying this.
Your garden pictures are always so welcome!
Junek


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.
> 
> so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam


Sam my gran used to refer to hors d'oeuvres as horses' dovers!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I will try and remember how to spell it - at least the first two or three letters - I learned to read and to spell phonetically - and if I can't hear the letters I am pretty much up a river without a paddle.
> 
> so glad the poison ivy is better - I wonder if putting vitamin b on them would keep the scaring down. --- sam


hors d'oeuvres---a small bit of appetizing food, as spicy meat, fish, cheese, or a preparation of chopped or creamed foods, often served on crackers or small pieces of toast, for eating at cocktail parties or other gatherings where drinks are served with no other food.

A gal I worked with years ago taught me to say it phonetically to help with the spelling, it is a hard word to remember dont remember what the case was but the attorney used hors d'oeuvres a lot


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


Great photos Denise!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> The bells for either dogs or cats is a great idea, I may have to try that.  Our cats don't go out, but it's a great idea for those that do.


Trixie (who is a cockapoo) learned to ring the bells after 1 showing Daisy (the bernese and who they were advised for) is afraid of them. Poodles are very smart and learn quickly Trixie never liked her kennel either, she would look at you like I'm not going in there I dont need to be locked up whereas Daisy would use it still if I would give it a place in the dining room.


----------



## Pup lover

Got most of the laundry done yesterday and we did 9 dozen ears of corn, got 28 bags cut off the cob for the freezer plus cooked some ears for supper last night have done 19 I think of beans so far they will continue to come in the corn we bought in town from a farmer that was selling it I think that will be enough but will have to check with DH, it's his favorite. The lady we bought from did give me a good tip though, to use the electric knife, that made it much quicker and easier. 

Im taking it easy today as tomorrow going to Bloomington with mom and friends to a huge outdoor flea market and an early supper. Will also go by DS1s new home! He is anxious to get moved in and I am so happy for him. He has felt stalled in his life for awhile now so this is definite steps forward for him. DS2 just got a promotion at work only 2 problems first he has to go back to third shift which he doesn't enjoy for obvious reasons and he's really wanting to go to a school in Florida MMI I think to learn to work on motors and get out of the printing factory. Which is not a bad idea, who knows how much longer the printing company will be here in our small town. However he really messed up his credit bad and needs a co-signer. Not something we can help with as we have DHs school loans and just had to take a second on the house for a new roof and furnace. He's trying to get his worthless father to help if he won't (which unfortunately is likely) he will have to go to my mom or dad and see if they are willing.

Loved all the pictures this morning, Sam wonderful opening as always, prayers and hugs enjoy the day!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Fantastic news that your GS is home and doing well. 
:XD: So funny that they think it will be a quiet night. lolol You are right, delusions.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Fantastic news that your GS is home and doing well. 
:XD: So funny that they think it will be a quiet night. lolol You are right, delusions.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry Wicket isn't home yet, but congratulations with yor new puppies for you and Marla. Can't wait to see pictures. Still hoping Wicket shows up.


Thank you, we are hoping that as most things go, now that there is a puppy here, Wicket will show up soon.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Great news about the new puppy. How about Stumps?- Wicket is a cricket term (with three uses) as is Stumps and it is a small dog! (The wicket comprises two sections, 3 stumps and 2 bails). Here comes influence of the second sport that I follow!


 I will have to give that one some thought also, her personality is starting to show a bit, so that will help.


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Just for the record,Sam, the word you are looking for is French for ''outside the work'' of the main dishes of the meal--hors'oeuvres--but they usually seem to be more work than the entire rest of the courses of the meal!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


And we used to disparagingly try to pronounce it 'horses doofers' ! What the English do to borrowed French!!

Thanks for another set of great ideas Sam, sorry about the computer problems. It's always 'inconvenient' when the programmers alter what seem to us perfectly good ways of doing things in their updates.... Grrr....


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi all! Just dropping in to say a quick hello - waiting for the phone to ring. Going on a fossil dig with DD#2 and 3 or 4 or 5 of the grandkids. We are going to a rock cut along Owasco Lake, the dig is sponsored by the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. I'm trying to dredge up memories of my Geology course I took in college back in 1966 - maybe more will come back when I actually get there. Some of the material I read last night actually sounded familiar! I'll let you know if we find anything - trilobites and ancient coral here I come - I'm armed with my rock hammer and dangerous!! Love and pray for me- I may be too old for this! Paula


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad always used to say 'horses doovers'!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123

Gigi, so happy your DGS is home.
Gwen, have fun with your new machine. Fun once in a while to have break in routine and house to yourself. How is our Sydney?
Gotta run and get ready for weight watchers.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Trixie (who is a cockapoo) learned to ring the bells after 1 showing Daisy (the bernese and who they were advised for) is afraid of them. Poodles are very smart and learn quickly Trixie never liked her kennel either, she would look at you like I'm not going in there I dont need to be locked up whereas Daisy would use it still if I would give it a place in the dining room.


 They make a great quiet space for those dogs that enjoy them.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Got most of the laundry done yesterday and we did 9 dozen ears of corn, got 28 bags cut off the cob for the freezer plus cooked some ears for supper last night have done 19 I think of beans so far they will continue to come in the corn we bought in town from a farmer that was selling it I think that will be enough but will have to check with DH, it's his favorite. The lady we bought from did give me a good tip though, to use the electric knife, that made it much quicker and easier.
> 
> Im taking it easy today as tomorrow going to Bloomington with mom and friends to a huge outdoor flea market and an early supper. Will also go by DS1s new home! He is anxious to get moved in and I am so happy for him. He has felt stalled in his life for awhile now so this is definite steps forward for him. DS2 just got a promotion at work only 2 problems first he has to go back to third shift which he doesn't enjoy for obvious reasons and he's really wanting to go to a school in Florida MMI I think to learn to work on motors and get out of the printing factory. Which is not a bad idea, who knows how much longer the printing company will be here in our small town. However he really messed up his credit bad and needs a co-signer. Not something we can help with as we have DHs school loans and just had to take a second on the house for a new roof and furnace. He's trying to get his worthless father to help if he won't (which unfortunately is likely) he will have to go to my mom or dad and see if they are willing.
> 
> Loved all the pictures this morning, Sam wonderful opening as always, prayers and hugs enjoy the day!!


Have a great trip tomorrow. Hope that DS2 is able to get the help he needs to be able to go back to school.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Just dropping in to say a quick hello - waiting for the phone to ring. Going on a fossil dig with DD#2 and 3 or 4 or 5 of the grandkids. We are going to a rock cut along Owasco Lake, the dig is sponsored by the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. I'm trying to dredge up memories of my Geology course I took in college back in 1966 - maybe more will come back when I actually get there. Some of the material I read last night actually sounded familiar! I'll let you know if we find anything - trilobites and ancient coral here I come - I'm armed with my rock hammer and dangerous!! Love and pray for me- I may be too old for this! Paula


Have fun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Hi all, haven't been on in some time. Been busy with realtors and house showings. Have had 7 so far but no offers as yet. 
Sam, your recipes sound yummy, as usual. Am going to try the zucchini and chicken crockpot recipes. Sorry that you're having so much trouble with your Microsoft program. Hope you can retrieve some of your information. Congratulations to Avery on graduating from the training wheels. I haven't read past page 2 so I don't know if the boys were successful in winning the ball game last night. 

Sandi, AZ, belated Happy Birthday. Sorry I missed you yesterday. Hope you were spoiled rotten.

Aran, a belated Happy Birthday to you too. Your trip to the Wildlife Refuge sounds wonderful. It must have been awesome to see so many egrets at one time. Sadly, I know all about deer flies. They love me.

Have to go now but hope to be back this afternoon.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> My mother once called my yonger brother Evil, the Budgies name. And VIcky has never me forget that I called her May- the rabbit. MAryanne, May, Vicky. In fact still not at all unisual for me to come up with the wrong name. My current main one is calling Maryanne's Budgie Pepper (Vicky's rabbit)


My grandmother would often start with the oldest GC and go down until she got to the one she wanted to call! Heh. I have called the girls by another's name on occasion...


----------



## flyty1n

I was a bit worried about you, Sam, when I didn't find the link to the new KAP right away. I'm off to the butchers for pork chops for tomorrow for lunch. Out in the yard weeding on this beautiful summer morning..front rose garden has become overgrown with big saw-like grass.


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Just dropping in to say a quick hello - waiting for the phone to ring. Going on a fossil dig with DD#2 and 3 or 4 or 5 of the grandkids. We are going to a rock cut along Owasco Lake, the dig is sponsored by the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. I'm trying to dredge up memories of my Geology course I took in college back in 1966 - maybe more will come back when I actually get there. Some of the material I read last night actually sounded familiar! I'll let you know if we find anything - trilobites and ancient coral here I come - I'm armed with my rock hammer and dangerous!! Love and pray for me- I may be too old for this! Paula


 Sounds like great fun! Enjoy! We are going to the aquarium today--haven't been for a couple of years, so that should be fun. Have a couple things to do before then, though, so off I go.

Gigi, hope their first night at home with baby went well.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Another wet grey morning in Fife but so far we have escaped the storms,but who knows what the afternoon will bring,be just my luck for them to hit as I an travelling to see Colin. hope everyone has a great weekend


Your garden may be tiny- but your flowers are lovely!

Edit- I do hope you avoid the storm as you travel!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My mother once called my yonger brother Evil, the Budgies name. And VIcky has never me forget that I called her May- the rabbit. MAryanne, May, Vicky. In fact still not at all unisual for me to come up with the wrong name. My current main one is calling Maryanne's Budgie Pepper (Vicky's rabbit)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Looks like we just missed each other.


And you are sleeping now!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Re the bears close up - they were only a few metres off the road but I stayed in the car. I thought the others were all crazy following them along the road to get their photos. Fortunately, these bears were placid enough to ignore the annoying tourists. I was more than happy with my view from the safety of the car. And yes Julie, I intend to make it to Goulburn. Am looking forward to meeting you.


As am I, to meeting you!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from muggy Surrey. Just a few rumbles of thunder last night and rain. It is still very warm here.
> 
> I love all the photos of American Nicho and Agnes your roses are lovely.
> 
> Going to walk down to town for the farmers market and then probably knit and sew the rest of the day.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. Have a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.......


That border is looking so great! I like the shot of Mr Robin Red Breast, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> You're correct, Julie, I typed too quickly and spellcheck noted it was incorrect but since the word is not English, I ignored it.
> 
> Thanks, Ohio Joy


Spell check is only so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's cool here for July. Only having a high of 80f...sorry, have no idea what c that is. But since for the last month, we've had temperatures of mid-90s, you can imagine how much we're enjoying this.
> Your garden pictures are always so welcome!
> Junek


26 C- quite comfortably warm.


----------



## nan.0803

Hors d'oeuvre (/ɔr ˈdɜrv, ˈdɜrvr(ə)/; French: hors d'uvre [ɔʁ dvʁ] ( listen), literally "apart from the [main] work") or the first course, are food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre; in English, the 〈〉 ligature is usually replaced by the digraph 〈oe〉 with the plural commonly written hors d'oeuvres and pronounced the same or /ɔr ˈdɜrvz/.
Easy name "appetizer 
FYI, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

Right- it has been me solid for the last few posts- so I will head back to bed to warm up and rest until hopefully the rest of the world catches up with me! Rising 3 30 am., cold - but not as cold as yesterday- rain is threatened- but it is still at the moment- no doubt you will all have talked up a storm by the time I get back here! Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

nan.0803 said:


> Hors d'oeuvre (/ɔr ˈdɜrv, ˈdɜrvr(ə)/; French: hors d'uvre [ɔʁ dvʁ] ( listen), literally "apart from the [main] work") or the first course, are food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre; in English, the 〈〉 ligature is usually replaced by the digraph 〈oe〉 with the plural commonly written hors d'oeuvres and pronounced the same or /ɔr ˈdɜrvz/.
> Easy name "appetizer
> FYI, Sam.


Welcome!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes...Hope your trip to see Colin was storm free. Love the beautiful roses.

Darowil...I too mix up names and I can't believe my DGD still remembers from a very young age that I called her David. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Railyn...Sorry to hear about the flooding not far from you. Glad you escaped.

Leftovers...Can be better than the original with some dishes. I love to have leftovers but it is difficult when DH keeps having seconds.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Glad you are enjoying the photos. More coming soon. Was it Mark Twain who famously said, "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."?? Too true!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad always used to say 'horses doovers'!


That's my favorite!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Working for a food service company when I first moved to Chicago and often I'd have to administer a food knowledge test when in the hiring process (before many of the rules about this -- 1970's). I learned so many things about cooking and serving food. There were a lot of company dinner events and since I had to make up the programs, etc., this was one word that I learned very well, but I still have to look it up to be sure it's spelled right. I agree, using the word appetizer is easier.


Sounds like such an interesting job. I'm sure it took a lot of organization and planning. I used to have to order and give out the retirement gifts and service awards and can't believe how many times I counted things over and over never feeling I had it right until it was all over and the correct awards were given out in the correct order to the right person. LOL Planning events is right. It takes a lot of PLANNING. I also planned where the event would be and the menu. Funny, but I would be a nervous wreck that all would go well. I imagine you enjoyed it a lot more than I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from muggy Surrey. Just a few rumbles of thunder last night and rain. It is still very warm here.
> 
> I love all the photos of American Nicho and Agnes your roses are lovely.
> 
> Going to walk down to town for the farmers market and then probably knit and sew the rest of the day.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. Have a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.......


Absolutely love the photo of the wee little robin enjoying his bath and your garden is absolutely gorgeous. Is your husband retired or do you have the help of a gardener? I think he does it all if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness that is quite a bit of corn and beans you've put up. Our garden is very small and more for consumption as it ripens which is fine with me. We've done the BIG gardens in the past and just not able to keep up with one now. Hope you have a wonderful time at the flea market; sounds like fun. Will keep your sons (especial DS2) in my prayers that something will work out well for him with the schooling. I do so relate to the useless ex not willing to help out. I know DS1 must be very excited about the house.



Pup lover said:


> Got most of the laundry done yesterday and we did 9 dozen ears of corn, got 28 bags cut off the cob for the freezer plus cooked some ears for supper last night have done 19 I think of beans so far they will continue to come in the corn we bought in town from a farmer that was selling it I think that will be enough but will have to check with DH, it's his favorite. The lady we bought from did give me a good tip though, to use the electric knife, that made it much quicker and easier.
> 
> Im taking it easy today as tomorrow going to Bloomington with mom and friends to a huge outdoor flea market and an early supper. Will also go by DS1s new home! He is anxious to get moved in and I am so happy for him. He has felt stalled in his life for awhile now so this is definite steps forward for him. DS2 just got a promotion at work only 2 problems first he has to go back to third shift which he doesn't enjoy for obvious reasons and he's really wanting to go to a school in Florida MMI I think to learn to work on motors and get out of the printing factory. Which is not a bad idea, who knows how much longer the printing company will be here in our small town. However he really messed up his credit bad and needs a co-signer. Not something we can help with as we have DHs school loans and just had to take a second on the house for a new roof and furnace. He's trying to get his worthless father to help if he won't (which unfortunately is likely) he will have to go to my mom or dad and see if they are willing.
> 
> Loved all the pictures this morning, Sam wonderful opening as always, prayers and hugs enjoy the day!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> or, Hors Devors.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Paula what a wonderful adventure. I've always wanted to go on a dig site. At one time had delusions of being an archeologist. Good luck and have lots of fun....be careful!


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Just dropping in to say a quick hello - waiting for the phone to ring. Going on a fossil dig with DD#2 and 3 or 4 or 5 of the grandkids. We are going to a rock cut along Owasco Lake, the dig is sponsored by the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. I'm trying to dredge up memories of my Geology course I took in college back in 1966 - maybe more will come back when I actually get there. Some of the material I read last night actually sounded familiar! I'll let you know if we find anything - trilobites and ancient coral here I come - I'm armed with my rock hammer and dangerous!! Love and pray for me- I may be too old for this! Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope a good night's rest will help.
> Hugs,
> Junek


It was a tough night and I didn't sleep well but feel good this morning. Will take it easy since I didn't sleep much. No plans anyway except to clean the fridge and that might wait. I'll see.

Thanks Hon. Appreciate the thoughts. So nice to have such lovely friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sydney is doing well. His newest trick I will try to catch in a video sometime....really cute. DD tells him to sit, then down, then says "bang, bang" and he flops to his side and/or back with feet in the air playing dead. Such a goofball. Should have named him Goofball.....Have pretty much stopped him from leaping into my lap and waiting to be invited. Lord is he a lapful but such a cuddly big old thing.


sassafras123 said:


> Gigi, so happy your DGS is home.
> Gwen, have fun with your new machine. Fun once in a while to have break in routine and house to yourself. How is our Sydney?
> Gotta run and get ready for weight watchers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! I just jumped in making comments and forgot to wish all a good morning.....up early today and know I'll end up napping later....LOL. It is wet, wet, wet today. I know DH is disappointed in the forecast for this next week....rain sir most of the week. Terrible way to have to start their hiking adventure. I used to go camping quite a bit and certainly did not enjoy being stuck in a tent in a downpour for days on end much less having to break camp and hike in the rain. No way they can postpone this either as schools start the very beginning of August. (public schools) It will be a wonderful adventure though for sure. I'll drive up next Friday and meet them with a "care box" to replenish their food supplies at a hikers way station called Mountain Crossing.
> They will pay the $17 fee for a bed and shower there and spend the night. For me it will only take 2 hours to get there....for them 5 days. DH has gone out now to pick up food for the care package.
> 
> Today I hope to play around with the new sewing/embroidery machine some. Yeah, I know....can't believe I haven't done it yet myself....LOL.


I just hope the weather man got it wrong. I agree, camping and hiking in the rain is not good. I hope it will be a wonderful experience for them.

Have fun with the embroidering!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

My girls would grumble when I did that until the oldest ended up with 5 kids.....she so understands now.....LOL....payback for sure. LOL


Sorlenna said:


> My grandmother would often start with the oldest GC and go down until she got to the one she wanted to call! Heh. I have called the girls by another's name on occasion...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome non.0803! I don't think I've seen you here before. Glad you've dropped in. Love meeting new folks and see what they are up to. Hope you'll share and visit often. 


nan.0803 said:


> Hors d'oeuvre (/ɔr ˈdɜrv, ˈdɜrvr(ə)/; French: hors d'uvre [ɔʁ dvʁ] ( listen), literally "apart from the [main] work") or the first course, are food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre; in English, the 〈〉 ligature is usually replaced by the digraph 〈oe〉 with the plural commonly written hors d'oeuvres and pronounced the same or /ɔr ˈdɜrvz/.
> Easy name "appetizer
> FYI, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Got most of the laundry done yesterday and we did 9 dozen ears of corn, got 28 bags cut off the cob for the freezer plus cooked some ears for supper last night have done 19 I think of beans so far they will continue to come in the corn we bought in town from a farmer that was selling it I think that will be enough but will have to check with DH, it's his favorite. The lady we bought from did give me a good tip though, to use the electric knife, that made it much quicker and easier.
> 
> Im taking it easy today as tomorrow going to Bloomington with mom and friends to a huge outdoor flea market and an early supper. Will also go by DS1s new home! He is anxious to get moved in and I am so happy for him. He has felt stalled in his life for awhile now so this is definite steps forward for him. DS2 just got a promotion at work only 2 problems first he has to go back to third shift which he doesn't enjoy for obvious reasons and he's really wanting to go to a school in Florida MMI I think to learn to work on motors and get out of the printing factory. Which is not a bad idea, who knows how much longer the printing company will be here in our small town. However he really messed up his credit bad and needs a co-signer. Not something we can help with as we have DHs school loans and just had to take a second on the house for a new roof and furnace. He's trying to get his worthless father to help if he won't (which unfortunately is likely) he will have to go to my mom or dad and see if they are willing.
> 
> Loved all the pictures this morning, Sam wonderful opening as always, prayers and hugs enjoy the day!!


My but that was a lot of corn to do. Bravo for you reaping the benefits this winter. Congrats to son on the promotion but sorry about problems with getting financing for school. That was one good thing about Germany and other countries overseas, the education was free from what I understood. Think they pay for books now and perhaps are starting to be charged for some things as the students were demonstrating when I lived there.

It's so hard to get ahead when the roof and the heater go plus school loans. Sorry to hear that Dawn. I know it represents years and years of payments. Our son went to Harvard and it took us years to pay off the loans even with his help.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Just dropping in to say a quick hello - waiting for the phone to ring. Going on a fossil dig with DD#2 and 3 or 4 or 5 of the grandkids. We are going to a rock cut along Owasco Lake, the dig is sponsored by the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. I'm trying to dredge up memories of my Geology course I took in college back in 1966 - maybe more will come back when I actually get there. Some of the material I read last night actually sounded familiar! I'll let you know if we find anything - trilobites and ancient coral here I come - I'm armed with my rock hammer and dangerous!! Love and pray for me- I may be too old for this! Paula


That sounds so wonderful Paula. I will have to see about doing something like this with our grandchildren. Right now they are all involved in summer musical workshops, but I would love, love, love actually finding a fossil.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho wrote:
Re the bears close up - they were only a few metres off the road but I stayed in the car. I thought the others were all crazy following them along the road to get their photos. Fortunately, these bears were placid enough to ignore the annoying tourists. I was more than happy with my view from the safety of the car. And yes Julie, I intend to make it to Goulburn. Am looking forward to meeting you.



Lurker 2 said:


> As am I, to meeting you!


This is so exciting knowing that you all will get to meet in the KAP across the big pond. It will add a whole new dimension to your posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nan.0803 said:


> Hors d'oeuvre (/ɔr ˈdɜrv, ˈdɜrvr(ə)/; French: hors d'uvre [ɔʁ dvʁ] ( listen), literally "apart from the [main] work") or the first course, are food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre; in English, the 〈〉 ligature is usually replaced by the digraph 〈oe〉 with the plural commonly written hors d'oeuvres and pronounced the same or /ɔr ˈdɜrvz/.
> Easy name "appetizer
> FYI, Sam.


I vote for appetizer. However, I do think it is fun challenging my brain to try and remember the spelling of hors d'oeuvres.
:lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

It has been fun reading about your heights and cabinet heights-- always a problem for me because I am only 5'2"-- father and husband 6'2" but mother 5' and her mother under that. I used to confound my college teacher who worked with cabinet heights for people because I needed them taller than body indicated because eyesight was so bad I couldn't see what I was doing if cabs were not high! My ironing board is set as high as it will go. Not good body mechanics but sure good eyesight!


----------



## jheiens

Yea!! for us. I've got 17 squares of the smaller throw sewn together. Only about half that many more to go and then to add the finishing edge.

Just might get this done before the end of the summer if the poison ivy doesn't raise its ugly head again. Keep your prayers going up and your fingers crossed, KTP family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> 26 C- quite comfortably warm.


We're enjoying the cooler temperatures!
I hope our electric bill will show the difference...I admit we're spoiled so far as the air conditioning goes. But after growing up without it, as long as I can afford it, I'm going to be cool!
Hope it's warmer for you today, Julie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney is doing well. His newest trick I will try to catch in a video sometime....really cute. DD tells him to sit, then down, then says "bang, bang" and he flops to his side and/or back with feet in the air playing dead. Such a goofball. Should have named him Goofball.....Have pretty much stopped him from leaping into my lap and waiting to be invited. Lord is he a lapful but such a cuddly big old thing.


Even though he's such a lapful, he's still got those puppy ways.
I'm looking forward to the video.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Nicho...Love the vacation pictures. I am glad that you are sharing them a little at a time so we can truly appreciate them and anticipate the ones to come.

Purplefi...I enjoy seeing your pictures and the closeups that you get of the wildlife.

Gwen...Best wishes to the hikers. I do hope they get more dry days to hike instead of all the rainy days. How exciting to see so many wonderful people coming to the KAP this year. Sydney sure is getting smart. Sounds like quite the entertainer. Sydney will miss DD and DH while they are out hiking.

Joy...So glad that you are able to make progress on the afghans again. I bet it is an exciting time for you and your family to have representations of so many parts of the world in those squares.

Poledra...Sorry to hear that Wicket has not found his way home yet but can't wait to see the pictures of the newest addition.

Sam...Thanks for the green tomato recipes. I will print them out and take them into work.

This week I received my 1st check after getting a promotion at work. The raise along with the overtime was a nice deal. I have been without 2 of my meds for a week as I could not find the new bottles that I had picked up just before vacation. I could tell that I hadn't taken them as I had a lot of swelling in my legs and ankles each evening as well as other minor health issues. I found my meds today since I had time to look for them. Hopefully things will return to normal in the next few days. 

Rookie...I am hoping you were able to go to DS's company picnic this weekend and enjoy those grandbabies.

Julie...Stay warm during this cold spell. I cannot imagine my home being at 48 degrees F. That is way to cold for me. 

So happy to hear that the KAP down under is coming together. How many people are planning on coming to it? We had so much fun last summer meeting up and visiting so I am happy that more people will join together in Australia as well as the USA for KAP.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hope you have posted a picture - I am thinking this may be my next breed of pup....


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just checking in, haven't read the opening yet, but saw Aran stopped by, great to see you Aran and glad you had a good birthday.
> I think Carly and I are going to watch the Hogfather (from a Terry Pratchett book of Disk World) and knit until David comes home.
> I haven't heard any news on Wicket, have gone by the shelter and everything but hoping someone took him in and he will still show up. Did end up with a miniature poodle puppy though, as it needed a home, Marla took one also, now we need to see what name fits.
> Hope that everyone is doing great, or on the way to great.
> Hugs and love to everyone.
> ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I like the orange and the lemon chicken recipes myself and one or the other is on my shopping list for next week!!! Sounds like the boys are holding there own at the tourney - it seems to me that they are awfully young to play a doubleheader.....


thewren said:


> well - two games down and two - possibly three (depending on how we do)more games to play. tonight was a mixed package. we played defiance first - we won the game 17/3.
> 
> the next game was with Maumee - they were fresh (i'm using this as an excuse you understand) and beat us 4/25 - actually they creamed us.
> 
> however Maumee was then going to play the mavericks (a composit team of four different districts where they can pick the best of the best) - in the same situation we played them. they were fresh for our game but not so for the game with the mavericks. anxious to hear the outcome. none the less - we had a good time and the boys did not seem to take it too heart which is good.
> 
> thank you for the cudos for my opening - four recipes - that is pretty lame in my book - but i intend to wow you throughout the week with what i had found for this week.
> 
> i am hoping it is hot for tomorrows game (11:30AM) - it has been far too cool for july. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a tough night and I didn't sleep well but feel good this morning. Will take it easy since I didn't sleep much. No plans anyway except to clean the fridge and that might wait. I'll see.
> 
> Thanks Hon. Appreciate the thoughts. So nice to have such lovely friends.


Glad that you are feeling good, despite a bad night! Hope that has continued- the feeling good. I must sort my big fridge one day soon- I have two- Fale bought himself one- because he did not want to share with the dog!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney is doing well. His newest trick I will try to catch in a video sometime....really cute. DD tells him to sit, then down, then says "bang, bang" and he flops to his side and/or back with feet in the air playing dead. Such a goofball. Should have named him Goofball.....Have pretty much stopped him from leaping into my lap and waiting to be invited. Lord is he a lapful but such a cuddly big old thing.


I am glad Sydney is learning some manners! That puppy enthusiasm while great, was a bit much!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> nicho wrote:
> Re the bears close up - they were only a few metres off the road but I stayed in the car. I thought the others were all crazy following them along the road to get their photos. Fortunately, these bears were placid enough to ignore the annoying tourists. I was more than happy with my view from the safety of the car. And yes Julie, I intend to make it to Goulburn. Am looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> This is so exciting knowing that you all will get to meet in the KAP across the big pond. It will add a whole new dimension to your posts.


Biggest pond on the planet! And to join us you might just HAVE to go to San Diego- has anything come of DH possible trip? Just dreaming- of course you will be at KAP/Defiance!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Yea!! for us. I've got 17 squares of the smaller throw sewn together. Only about half that many more to go and then to add the finishing edge.
> 
> Just might get this done before the end of the summer if the poison ivy doesn't raise its ugly head again. Keep your prayers going up and your fingers crossed, KTP family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Indeed I think we all are hoping no more poison ivy, for you! fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the song Tess!!!


Ms. Tess said:


> hors d'oeuvres is how it's spelled, and phonetically you nailed it Sam. I think the word Appetizers was invented because everyone had such trouble spelling hors d'oeuvres. =)
> 
> Greetings to everyone, I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Sandi, it's still just before midnight here and as I don't want to be late:
> 
> Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuu
> Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuu
> Happy Birthday dearest Sandi,
> Happy Birthday to you.....along with many many more!!!
> 
> Hugssssssssssssssssss
> Tess=)
> 
> Now I will go back and catch up....


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> We're enjoying the cooler temperatures!
> I hope our electric bill will show the difference...I admit we're spoiled so far as the air conditioning goes. But after growing up without it, as long as I can afford it, I'm going to be cool!
> Hope it's warmer for you today, Julie!
> Junek


Not much, 12 in, 9 out, (53 F to 48 F). Been raining while I was asleep, I am all kitted up with the grey guernsey, fingerless gloves and a cowl. Prefer pure wool! I know Shirley says acrylic is best in intense cold, but I beg to differ, but of course I have never had the sort of temperatures that Shirley gets. Daylight in about an hour- I mean to make some Pasta dough- I will let it rest while I am at church. My receipt says resting is vital- suits me - I can do it in stages! Useful stuff -cling wrap.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Liz - I had a great day and I'm stretching it out over the weekend!!!


budasha said:


> Hi all, haven't been on in some time. Been busy with realtors and house showings. Have had 7 so far but no offers as yet.
> Sam, your recipes sound yummy, as usual. Am going to try the zucchini and chicken crockpot recipes. Sorry that you're having so much trouble with your Microsoft program. Hope you can retrieve some of your information. Congratulations to Avery on graduating from the training wheels. I haven't read past page 2 so I don't know if the boys were successful in winning the ball game last night.
> 
> Sandi, AZ, belated Happy Birthday. Sorry I missed you yesterday. Hope you were spoiled rotten.
> 
> Aran, a belated Happy Birthday to you too. Your trip to the Wildlife Refuge sounds wonderful. It must have been awesome to see so many egrets at one time. Sadly, I know all about deer flies. They love me.
> 
> Have to go now but hope to be back this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> This week I received my 1st check after getting a promotion at work. The raise along with the overtime was a nice deal. I have been without 2 of my meds for a week as I could not find the new bottles that I had picked up just before vacation. I could tell that I hadn't taken them as I had a lot of swelling in my legs and ankles each evening as well as other minor health issues. I found my meds today since I had time to look for them. Hopefully things will return to normal in the next few days.
> ...
> 
> Julie...Stay warm during this cold spell. I cannot imagine my home being at 48 degrees F. That is way to cold for me.
> 
> So happy to hear that the KAP down under is coming together. How many people are planning on coming to it? We had so much fun last summer meeting up and visiting so I am happy that more people will join together in Australia as well as the USA for KAP.


You really appreciate a warm drink when it is this cold- it is a matter of I just can't afford a high electricity bill- Ringo and I do need to eat!

That is so nice that you have had a raise, and that you have also found your pills, indeed you do need things to get back to normal!

There's Margaret with Maryanne, Me with Joy who does belong to KP, Denise, not sure about Cathy from Geelong, and Heather from Brisbane, I did ask two others from NZ if they were interested- but both have prior commitments. Margaret will know for sure as she has been coordinating.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney is doing well. His newest trick I will try to catch in a video sometime....really cute. DD tells him to sit, then down, then says "bang, bang" and he flops to his side and/or back with feet in the air playing dead. Such a goofball. Should have named him Goofball.....Have pretty much stopped him from leaping into my lap and waiting to be invited. Lord is he a lapful but such a cuddly big old thing.


 They all think they are lap dogs, no matter how big they get. lol


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam


One of my cats is Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> One of my cats is Sam.


How many do you have, mj?


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely love the photo of the wee little robin enjoying his bath and your garden is absolutely gorgeous. Is your husband retired or do you have the help of a gardener? I think he does it all if I remember correctly.


Yes, Mr P does it all and he has been retired for 10 yrs now. He spends as much time as he can in the garden.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


--
Hi Denise! we took that drive up the Pacific coast Highway and what a wonderful trip it was. I loved Hearst Castle and all the interesting information. Monterey was so interesting and Fisherman's wharf was a busy place as are most of the coastal places. Carmel is so beautiful and the homes are outstanding. Big Sur was so wild and beautiful.
Did you know that Clint Eastwood was Mayor of Carmel at one time?

We were camped at the car race track Laguna Seca there and our fifth wheel took what seemed like a leap when Pat and I were playing Canasta and it was an earthquake. Interesting.

I am so looking forward to seeing pictures of your trip to San Francisco and Alaska, then through the rockies. Pat and I enjoyed our visit with you both at the Calgary Airport and also it was nice meeting your travel companions. Would you mind if I post a picture of the four of us? I didn't want to until I checked with you. Did the picture of you and I turn out okay? Maybe you could post it or send it to me.

Our weather is a bit cooler than when you were here. You were fortunate to have such beautiful weather and views through the Trans Canada Highway through the rockies. That is a trip I never get tired of. So nice to hear from you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a relatively lazy day putting some lettering on the bunting I am making.
This morning went to have a look to see how my strawberries were doing, they looked nearly ripe yesterday. No sign of them today but a lot of slimey slug trails. So I went to the farmers market and bought some. I shallNOT be growing strawberries any more :XD: 
Fortunately my rhubard is going mad and the slugs don't seem to like that.
We had the red arrows flying through the house again today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoo Hoo to YOU along with many,many, many thanks!


jheiens said:


> Yea!! for us. I've got 17 squares of the smaller throw sewn together. Only about half that many more to go and then to add the finishing edge.
> 
> Just might get this done before the end of the summer if the poison ivy doesn't raise its ugly head again. Keep your prayers going up and your fingers crossed, KTP family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a relatively lazy day putting some lettering on the bunting I am making.
> This morning went to have a look to see how my strawberries were doing, they looked nearly ripe yesterday. No sign of them today but a lot of slimey slug trails. So I went to the farmers market and bought some. I shallNOT be growing strawberries any more :XD:
> Fortunately my rhubard is going mad and the slugs don't seem to like that.
> We had the red arrows flying through the house again today.


Those slugs are nasty things-- where my DD#2 lives in central MO they are as big as a man's finger. UGH!

OK, then I got lost-- that are "the red arrows flying through the house again"???


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have always known it as _hors d'oeuvres_


yes that is correct -- it is French - and usually means small bites of specially prepared food to be eaten with fingers before a dinner - at least that is what I have understood. We also call them 'finger food'.

it is pronouned 'or derves' or er derves.

""food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre;""

Use: "Use
If there is an extended period between when guests arrive and when the meal is eaten (for example during a cocktail hour), these might also serve the purpose of sustaining guests during the wait, in the same way that apéritifs are served as a drink before meals. Hors d'oeuvre are sometimes served with no meal afterward. This is the case with many reception and cocktail party events.

Hors d'oeuvre may be served at the dinner table as a part of the meal, or they may be served before seating. Hors d'oeuvre prior to a meal are either rotated by waiters or passed. Stationary hors d'oeuvre served at the table may be referred to as "table hors d' oeuvre". Passed hors d'oeuvre may be referred to as "butler-style" or "butlered" hors d'oeuvre.

Though any food served prior to the main course is technically an hors d'oeuvre, the phrase is generally limited to individual items, cheese, or fruit. For example, a glazed fig topped with mascarpone and wrapped with prosciutto is considered an "hors d'oeuvre," whereas figs on a platter are not.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoo Hoo to YOU along with many,many, many thanks!


Oh I wish I was going!!


----------



## Designer1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those slugs are nasty things-- where my DD#2 lives in central MO they are as big as a man's finger. UGH!
> 
> OK, then I got lost-- that are "the red arrows flying through the house again"???


I used to put tinfoil plates filled with beer in among my strawberries and raspberries, along my fence in Vancouver. They died (from being drunk????) - the disadvantage was that we had to put them in the garbage. My boys and Pat did that as I just couldn't deal with them. ugly slimy things. But we saved our berries.


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW, Shirley, I like the new avatar, do you have it posted larger, anywhere?


----------



## StellaK

Poledra65 said:


> I will have to give that one some thought also, her personality is starting to show a bit, so that will help.


I had a neighbor in North Carolina who had a female poodle named Dove. I thought that was a beautiful name.


----------



## angelam

Think it's bedtime here. I'm feeling quite tired in spite of not doing a lot today. There's absolutely nothing worth watching on TV. I watched a bit of an open air concert at Edinburgh Castle to celebrate the opening of the Commonwealth Games next week. It was so wet and misty I would think those standing at the back couldn't see who was on stage! Scotland must be having dreadful weather at the moment! DD will be up there next week! I may go for a walk with my group tomorrow morning but will wait and see what the weather is doing first. For now, an early night with my book. Night all. x


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Think it's bedtime here. I'm feeling quite tired in spite of not doing a lot today. There's absolutely nothing worth watching on TV. I watched a bit of an open air concert at Edinburgh Castle to celebrate the opening of the Commonwealth Games next week. It was so wet and misty I would think those standing at the back couldn't see who was on stage! Scotland must be having dreadful weather at the moment! DD will be up there next week! I may go for a walk with my group tomorrow morning but will wait and see what the weather is doing first. For now, an early night with my book. Night all. x


Depends which side of the country you're on - we've had some nice days this week, but I don't think the east coast has been as lucky. So saying, today it has been raining all afternoon and evening!


----------



## iamsam

remind them to take lots of pictures to share when they get back - and to be careful.

Heidi baby sits a little girl - summer - a year younger than avery - they get along so well - when avery has one of his "anger moments" she just stands there until it is over and then they continue - but they have been riding bikes together - we have a half circle paved driveway - they are finishing the circle by riding through the grass - will soon have a trail made - lol.

as avery get older he is becoming more able to control his anger which is a good thing - he is such a dear soul - as i said - you just want to squeeze him.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam give Avery a big high five and congratulations for learning to ride his bike. I can just imagine him grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> Recipes sounds great as usual. Everyone but me leaves here Monday to enjoy the GA portion of the Appalachian Trail so I plan to do very little cooking for 2 weeks. Will live off of tomatoes from the garden, coffee, and peanut butter most likely. Hate cooking for one.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 18 July 14
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandmapaula

Well, I survived the fossil dig! we had a blast!! I pretty much stayed at the lower levels, close to the ground - DD Becki, and the kids - 13, 12, 11 & 4 did the climbing to the "younger" layers up higher. DD found one of only 2 pieces of coral that were found all day and I found one of six trilobites - lots of shells, too. Isabelle, the 4 year old is quite the little fossil hunter - she really had a great time. 

Bob has gone out to get us some Chinese food because I'm too tired to cook - almost 4 hours in the hot sun picking through rocks is pretty tiring, But, being the glutton for punishment that I am, I'll probably go again. I really had fun. Love, Paula


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> I used to put tinfoil plates filled with beer in among my strawberries and raspberries, along my fence in Vancouver. They died (from being drunk????) - the disadvantage was that we had to put them in the garbage. My boys and Pat did that as I just couldn't deal with them. ugly slimy things. But we saved our berries.


Ah, another use for the cans of beer I occasionally find on my Sat/Sun morning walks! Might have to try this-- have some baby ones around here and I find their trails really UGH.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This morning was lovely here-- about 63 degrees but with high humidity. I got a nice walk to farmers' mkt and back (1 mile round trip) and then did some backyard work picking up sticks, trying to clean it up a bit. We've had several winds over the last 6 wks which always leaves lots of small bits in my backyard plus the squirrels are nest-building so even more but these are live ends they have clipped off. Keeps me hopping. It does look better than it did. We are terribly dry now, ground hard as a rock. Once I got home have spent the day knitting. DGD#2 talked me through fixing a problem with computer. The pork roast and chicken breasts I cooked last night will take me through this week. Both turned out really nice.

Loved the travel pix-- and the flowers and esp the little robin at his bath. I've a family of flickers now teaching baby to eat from suet cage-- I'm putting out a cake a day and squirrels cannot get to this feeder. Wish I could figure out something for the seed feeder! And still seeing young orioles from time to time.


----------



## iamsam

i see we have been busy while I've been gone.

well - we lost the game this morning which means we are done for the weekend. we play again for the final tourney next weekend.

the team that beat us is a composit team - they chose the best players from four different schools in the county which means they really got the cream of the crop. i'm not against composit teams but i think they should only be allowed to play other composit teams.

aydens team was chosen from the tinora teams - they were not hand-picked so to speak.

it was a good game though - it was 12 even going into the sixth ining - they got one run and for some reason when we played the bottom of the sixth we could not come up with two runs. 

i plowed through have a bag of goldfish and i don't even like goldfish but Heidi forgot the pretzels. lol

gary over the course of a couple of years has been cutting down our trees after they show no leaves for a couple of years. we have lost almost all of them - and we have three others that will be gone within a couple of years. lexi's boyfriend brought his chain saw and cut down a couple early this summer. but there were still the stumps. so gary is slowly burning them below ground level. he and avery are out there now making a fire over one.

i really have to tell you this. avery came into my place for newspaper - old newspapers go into my bottom drawer in the kitchen. while we were collecting them up he spotted a tiger player on the sports page. so i looked out while he took the papers out to gary and before they burned them he had to show his dad the article on the tigers - they were both looking at is and gary was reading the highlights. it was too cute. that boy is all things tiger.

so it will be a quiet day tomorrow - no games to go to - i won't know what to do with myself. lol

hope all of you are having a productive Saturday and i best get busy reading and catching up with you. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


What a darling little dog!


----------



## iamsam

this is july - and your school term just started - i'm curious - is this public school? and do you go year around? when does this term end? i can imagine what the children here would say if they had to go to school in july - of course it is winter there so that might make a difference. do you have summers off? --- sam -- so glad you are home safe and sound. looking forward to more pictures.



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling little dog!


Thank you, she's a sweetie, she's starting to get a little adventurous and tried chasing the cat down the stairs, lolol, that cat is at least 4 times bigger than she is. And she bumped poor Buster in the nose with her nose, he is an 85lb dog, jumped up and went to find his bed. lolol! So far Mocha seems to think she's okay.


----------



## iamsam

or you could be like the children here - gender is a nonissue - snow white is male - sophie is male - they don't know the difference. as long as the food dish is full they are good with the world. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You know we want a picture......and even if a girl dog you could name her Sam. My DD had a friend named Samantha about she was called Sam.


----------



## iamsam

how do you like your steak done gwen? and what is calabash chicken? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Our friend who occasionally works with DH and stays with us took us out to dinner tonight. Had a perfectly cooked sirloin, fried shrimp, and calabash chicken......I am STUFFED but oh it was so good.....loaded baked potato too. Also a mixed drink called a Peach Shed.....peach puree, vodka, cranberry juice, with a touch of lime. YUM-YUM! Of course now I'm sleepy....lol.
> 
> Had another KTPer sign up for the KAP tonight. She doesn't post but follows us and is actually a friend of PurpleFi and London Girl. Coming from Canada. We are really going to have an international KAP! I am so thrilled that so many folks are coming and I'm really getting pumped up about it.
> 
> *Don't forget the registration deadline has been extended to July 31st as well as signing up for your t-shirt (Free)* Just PM me your email address and I'll send you the information you need to register.


----------



## iamsam

left overs are good - means less cooking for a while. yeah. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today has been a very busy day. This morning I went to the local quilt show. I took my scooter so was able to enjoy the show very much. Frankly, I liked last years show better but there was some lovely quilts. It was nice to do something just for fun.
> Then DD#1 and her daughter came over for dinner. I cooked about 3X the amount of food we needed so we have left-overs for the week-end. DD is in the midst of moving so she ate and ran. I am resting for a little bit before I do the dishes.
> It is so cool for July in Texas. An area about 50 miles from us got about 11 inches of rain in one day. Yes, 11. There was lots of flooding. We only got about 1/4 inch. The temp is about 20 degrees below normal. I am enjoying it while it lasts.
> I must run and get the kitchen cleaned and then off to bed.
> Good night, all! Happy knitting,


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those slugs are nasty things-- where my DD#2 lives in central MO they are as big as a man's finger. UGH!
> 
> OK, then I got lost-- that are "the red arrows flying through the house again"???


Sorry didn't mean to loose you. Th Red Arrowsa are a RAF flying display team that are taking part at the Farnborough Air Show, which is the next tkwn to us. They fly very low over our house and it seems like yhey are coming in through the windows.


----------



## iamsam

you and me both Kansas g-ma. too hard cooking for one. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> To heck with cooking for one-- I'd never have time for anything if I did that-- I cook for 4 or so and eat leftovers. I am very good at re-heating things!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry didn't mean to loose you. Th Red Arrowsa are a RAF flying display team that are taking part at the Farnborough Air Show, which is the next tkwn to us. They fly very low over our house and it seems like yhey are coming in through the windows.


OH, TYSM-- I read that post, just forgot! When I lived at the lake the jets from Ft Riley used to fly over my house-- but the most awesome flight was a huge flock of brown pelicans. Trees were fairly short then and deck was second story, I think I could have hit them with the broom I was using to sweep the deck! Just lovely.


----------



## iamsam

do tell us about their first night gigi - i think their learning curve is going to be rather steep. lol but it is good news that the baby is home - did you know we have an aron on the forum here? --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## sassafras123

Rhyssa is adorable.
Gwennies, I'm with Sandi, my next dog is going to be a Sydney! More likely a female though.
Purple, love the robin.
Paula, feel like a fossil myself, but, a dig would be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


She looks an absolute darling!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Yes, Thank you. I'm still feeling ok and was wondering if the fever would come back again tonight, but 7pm and no signs yet. The trip to San Diego is happening!!!! YAY Now that would be something if Sassafras and I hopped a plane and came on over for the Australian/New Zealand KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You really appreciate a warm drink when it is this cold- it is a matter of I just can't afford a high electricity bill- Ringo and I do need to eat!
> 
> That is so nice that you have had a raise, and that you have also found your pills, indeed you do need things to get back to normal!
> 
> There's Margaret with Maryanne, Me with Joy who does belong to KP, Denise, not sure about Cathy from Geelong, and Heather from Brisbane, I did ask two others from NZ if they were interested- but both have prior commitments. Margaret will know for sure as she has been coordinating.


With our cold winters it is life and death so they have help for heating if you need it. Do they have that for you over there? As you get older, not that you are there yet, but the body doesn't tolerate heat and cold as well. I sure hope you can get some help with heating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, Mr P does it all and he has been retired for 10 yrs now. He spends as much time as he can in the garden.


It shows!!! He sure can be proud to show his garden off on an International site. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karena

Sending positive thoughts. 
Good timing with the zucchini recipes.
I make baked z- boats, slightly hollow a zucchini, mix pulp, meat sauce, like spaghett saucei, pack it into the z-boats, top with parmesian. Bake until the zucchini is tender or use par cooked zucchini and heat thru. These are good with some meatballs. 
Karen


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much, 12 in, 9 out, (53 F to 48 F). Been raining while I was asleep, I am all kitted up with the grey guernsey, fingerless gloves and a cowl. Prefer pure wool! I know Shirley says acrylic is best in intense cold, but I beg to differ, but of course I have never had the sort of temperatures that Shirley gets. Daylight in about an hour- I mean to make some Pasta dough- I will let it rest while I am at church. My receipt says resting is vital- suits me - I can do it in stages! Useful stuff -cling wrap.


Cling wrap, duck tape and WD40. Three necessary items for a household!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Yes, Thank you. I'm still feeling ok and was wondering if the fever would come back again tonight, but 7-m and no signs yet. The trip to San Diego is happening!!!! YAY Now that would be something if Sassafras and I hopped a plane and came on over for the Australian/New Zealand KAP.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Shirley, I like the new avatar, do you have it posted larger, anywhere?


I was wondering the same thing, Julie. It doesn't look familiar!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> With our cold winters it is life and death so they have help for heating if you need it. Do they have that for you over there? As you get older, not that you are there yet, but the body doesn't tolerate heat and cold as well. I sure hope you can get some help with heating.


That is how come I now have extra insulation- but no help towards my bills- that is seen as my problem.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


She's a little darling!! Look at those big eyes!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Cling wrap, duck tape and WD40. Three necessary items for a household!!
> Junek


We probably have WD40, but I think it has some other name! The others we do have - especially the cling film, I first remember that in 1968- my friend who had discovered it, used to wash it and hang it out to dry for re-use- I guess maybe it was pricey.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was wondering the same thing, Julie. It doesn't look familiar!
> Junek


I don't recall seeing it before!


----------



## flyty1n

Your Ryssa is a wonderful little puppy..and she is very fortunate to have you as her family. She is a keeper for sure.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry didn't mean to loose you. Th Red Arrowsa are a RAF flying display team that are taking part at the Farnborough Air Show, which is the next tkwn to us. They fly very low over our house and it seems like yhey are coming in through the windows.


I sometimes feel that way about the jets from Langley Air Force Base when they're in their training mode!!!
I wonder if they're practicing their landings and take-offs from our roof or the parking lot!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> or you could be like the children here - gender is a nonissue - snow white is male - sophie is male - they don't know the difference. as long as the food dish is full they are good with the world. lol --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> This morning was lovely here-- about 63 degrees but with high humidity. I got a nice walk to farmers' mkt and back (1 mile round trip) and then did some backyard work picking up sticks, trying to clean it up a bit. We've had several winds over the last 6 wks which always leaves lots of small bits in my backyard plus the squirrels are nest-building so even more but these are live ends they have clipped off. Keeps me hopping. It does look better than it did. We are terribly dry now, ground hard as a rock. Once I got home have spent the day knitting. DGD#2 talked me through fixing a problem with computer. The pork roast and chicken breasts I cooked last night will take me through this week. Both turned out really nice.
> 
> Loved the travel pix-- and the flowers and esp the little robin at his bath. I've a family of flickers now teaching baby to eat from suet cage-- I'm putting out a cake a day and squirrels cannot get to this feeder. Wish I could figure out something for the seed feeder! And still seeing young orioles from time to time.


May I ask what part of Kansas? We just visited family near Pittsburg. They were also hoping for rain. It did sprinkle just a bit right before we left Monday morning.

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

she is so precious! Nice to give her a forever home.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want.  We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry the boys lost but it does sound as it they gave it a good all American try for sure! I agree it doesn't quite seem fair that they had to play against a composite team.

Since you have no plans for tomorrow....KNIT Sam, KNIT! LOL



thewren said:


> i see we have been busy while I've been gone.
> 
> well - we lost the game this morning which means we are done for the weekend. we play again for the final tourney next weekend.
> 
> the team that beat us is a composit team - they chose the best players from four different schools in the county which means they really got the cream of the crop. i'm not against composit teams but i think they should only be allowed to play other composit teams.
> 
> aydens team was chosen from the tinora teams - they were not hand-picked so to speak.
> 
> it was a good game though - it was 12 even going into the sixth ining - they got one run and for some reason when we played the bottom of the sixth we could not come up with two runs.
> 
> i plowed through have a bag of goldfish and i don't even like goldfish but Heidi forgot the pretzels. lol
> 
> gary over the course of a couple of years has been cutting down our trees after they show no leaves for a couple of years. we have lost almost all of them - and we have three others that will be gone within a couple of years. lexi's boyfriend brought his chain saw and cut down a couple early this summer. but there were still the stumps. so gary is slowly burning them below ground level. he and avery are out there now making a fire over one.
> 
> i really have to tell you this. avery came into my place for newspaper - old newspapers go into my bottom drawer in the kitchen. while we were collecting them up he spotted a tiger player on the sports page. so i looked out while he took the papers out to gary and before they burned them he had to show his dad the article on the tigers - they were both looking at is and gary was reading the highlights. it was too cute. that boy is all things tiger.
> 
> so it will be a quiet day tomorrow - no games to go to - i won't know what to do with myself. lol
> 
> hope all of you are having a productive Saturday and i best get busy reading and catching up with you. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is how come I now have extra insulation- but no help towards my bills- that is seen as my problem.


So glad you got the extra insulation but if your temperature ever get much colder you will need help with your bills for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used to always order my steak rare but now ask for medium rare.....a nice good size stripe of pink in the middle. Calabash chicken is just the name I think of this chain's "famous Calabash chicken"....to me it is just a nicely seasoned fried chicken strip. the restaurant is called Fatz.


thewren said:


> how do you like your steak done gwen? and what is calabash chicken? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I certainly don't mind leftovers but I don't usually don't even want to cook enough so that there are leftovers when I'm alone. I'll eat cereal, sandwiches, maybe an egg, peanut butter & apples....sometimes open a can of soup or cook a potpie.


thewren said:


> you and me both Kansas g-ma. too hard cooking for one. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer...Congratulations on the promotion!!!!

Purple...Oh no, too bad about the strawberries. Seems if the slugs don't get them the birds do.

Ohio Joy...So glad you are well enough to do the squares. Sure has not been an easy task and poison ivy can be bad, but sounds like you had one of the worst. Stay well dear friend.

Shirley...Good tip about the beer and slugs, to save the berries.
There was a photo posted of you with Nicho in last weeks KTP. Page 28:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-28.html#5678706

Stella...Dove is such a lovely name. I had a bassett hound named Angel and she really was an Angel.

Paula...So glad the fossil hunt was so wonderful but I sure can understand why you would be tired.

Kaye...Your new puppy is so sweet and adorable, as is your niece. If you have shown photos of her before, she has really grown, or was that someone else?

Sassafras...So surprised when you said you are 5'. I pictured you much taller than me.

Karena...I'm sure it is absolutely wonderful. I did something similar without the meat. Used fresh tomatoes, onion, olive oil and garlic. Was sooooo good.

Sam...Doesn't seem fair playing against a team made up with all the best players. Can tell how you love Avery and he is so cute.


----------



## tami_ohio

Wow. I'm actually caught up. Love the new pup. Sorry the boys lost Sam. DGS lost their game this week so are finished. Some of the boys play hot stove in addition to traveling ball and are getting burned out so didn't play as well. 

Gwen hope the hike goes well and is dry

Joy, be sure you washed EVERYTHING that you were wearing when you got the poison ivy. Including your shoes. SIL had. Terrible time a few years ago. Up one side then down the other. We were visiting and I knew she wore different shoes to work out side. Asked if she had washed her shoes. No. That finished the PI for that round!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you got the extra insulation but if your temperature ever get much colder you will need help with your bills for sure.


That was where things worked so much better with two of us! Don't talk us into an Ice Age- the snow caps are all melting here- the prediction is a few degrees warmer as I get older- don't know if that will bring colder winters!


----------



## kehinkle

Saturday evening and intense reading but I have finished both last week's and the pages for this week. Laundry done and just chilling out. They had called me for a run but it was 100 miles away and went about 550 miles so said no. Wanted it picked up and delivered asap. Just not up to it today.

Joy, glad the poison ivy is abating. I had you in my thoughts but kept forgetting to mention it. Can't wait to see the afghans.

Gigi, glad the babe is home and doing well. Parents sure are living with rose colored glasses. But my DGD1 was the same way. Now her son is three and its a whole different world for her. She thought he would be the ideal child but is finding out how headstrong he is.

Wonderful scenic pic posted. Never got any farther north in CA than Long Beach. Would love to drive that highway. Saw the Blue Angels once in Sierra Vista, Az (Ft Huachuca). Impressive aerial maneuvers. 

Sam, glad the boys are enjoying the tourneys. Thumbs up to the newest two wheeler in the house. My two youngest DGC were thrilled when they took the training wheels off. 

Daralene, your trip to SD sounds grand. Lived there for almost threw years. Have been back a few times. Took my parents and the three oldest DGC for a trip there when the kids were small. The zoo and Balboa Park are wonderful. Think we went to Sea World, too. Lots of years ago. If possible, go to the Embarcadero. Lots of nice shops, restaurants and views. Is the SD trip the same time as the KAP? If so, we will miss you but will understand. 

Wow, I have wrote a book. No knitting or crocheting done in the last few days. Will do some tomorrow.

Have a great weekend,

Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer...Congratulations on the promotion!!!!
> 
> Purple...Oh no, too bad about the strawberries. Seems if the slugs don't get them the birds do.
> 
> Ohio Joy...So glad you are well enough to do the squares. Sure has not been an easy task and poison ivy can be bad, but sounds like you had one of the worst. Stay well dear friend.
> 
> Shirley...Good tip about the beer and slugs, to save the berries.
> There was a photo posted of you with Nicho in last weeks KTP. Page 28:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-28.html#5678706
> 
> I know dear, I want to find out if it is okay if i post one of us with our husbands that she sent us. Don't want to do that if she would rather I didn't. Her husband and Pat had a nice visit too.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


What a cutie!!!


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Re the bears close up - they were only a few metres off the road but I stayed in the car. I thought the others were all crazy following them along the road to get their photos. Fortunately, these bears were placid enough to ignore the annoying tourists. I was more than happy with my view from the safety of the car. And yes Julie, I intend to make it to Goulburn. Am looking forward to meeting you.


We talked about that at the airport. It is really really foolish to get out of a car close to a bear in this part of the world. People don't realize that with one swipe they can kill you.

Pat and i were parked on the Banff Park road some years ago, right behind a car that was stopped to allow a Mother bear and her cubs cross the road. She seemed quite unaware, but as she passed the front of the car she stood on her hind legs and swiped one of the headlights right off the car- and carried on with her cubs. The whole right side of the front of the car was left hanging, the people were not bothering her.

It is a huge fine if you get out of your car when bear or elk are in the vicinity. Very foolish move. We are very aware of the bears, especially early in the spring as they come out of hibernation with their cubs. We never get out of the car around Elk either. Even deer can be dangerous if you disturb them in the wrong season.

They are very strict as Banff is in a wildlife area and the animals go right around and sometimes through Banff on their travels. 
They travel usually at dusk and dawn, but also there are photos on each over pass which show them using the crossovers during the days and nights. Very workable.

Nicho drove under an animal overpass that was built a few years ago-- there are 6 of them and they allow wildlife to get over the Trans Canada Highway (between Banff and Lake Louise. They are very successful and have made it easy for the animals.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> May I ask what part of Kansas? We just visited family near Pittsburg. They were also hoping for rain. It did sprinkle just a bit right before we left Monday morning.
> 
> Tami


Pittsburg is SE KS, near where I grew up. I now live in NE/NC KS (Manhattan). When I read you had been in SE KS I wondered where you'd been. They've had more rain than we have, I think. My SM still lives down there and we talk occasionally and I watch weather that covers the whole state part of the time. Our eastern part is pretty with trees, hills, etc, not like western part!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much, 12 in, 9 out, (53 F to 48 F). Been raining while I was asleep, I am all kitted up with the grey guernsey, fingerless gloves and a cowl. Prefer pure wool! I know Shirley says acrylic is best in intense cold, but I beg to differ, but of course I have never had the sort of temperatures that Shirley gets. Daylight in about an hour- I mean to make some Pasta dough- I will let it rest while I am at church. My receipt says resting is vital- suits me - I can do it in stages! Useful stuff -cling wrap.


I also like acrylic because it doesn't soak in the snow and wet, but I doubt everyone agrees with me. I hated wet mittens when I was growing up. Acrylic wool doesn't get as wet - both work well.

By the way, Julie I think I saw you ask about my avatar picture. I took one of my photos and manipulated it on one of my computer programs. Then I thread painted it and framed it. I did quite a few of them and sold them all except this one. It was originally a rose and another flower in a vase if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley...Good tip about the beer and slugs, to save the berries.
> There was a photo posted of you with Nicho in last weeks KTP. Page 28:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-28.html#5678706
> 
> I know dear, I want to find out if it is okay if i post one of us with our husbands that she sent us. Don't want to do that if she would rather I didn't. Her husband and Pat had a nice visit too.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that but in a later part of that post I thought you asked if she would post the one of the two of you? I must be misunderstanding this? Maybe you meant a different photo. Doesn't matter anyway. Just thought that's what you meant.
> _"Did the picture of you and I turn out okay? Maybe you could post it or send it to me. "_
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> I saw that but in a later part of that post I thought you asked if she would post the one of the two of you? I must be misunderstanding this? Maybe you meant a different photo. Doesn't matter anyway. Just thought that's what you meant.
> "Did the picture of you and I turn out okay? Maybe you could post it or send it to me. "


I duplicated the picture of the four of us and then cropped it. so it was just Pat and I.

I am so tired I think I got mixed up. sorry Nicho. Just let me know if I can post the four of us or whether you would prefer I didn't.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I duplicated the picture of the four of us and then cropped it. so it was just Pat and I.
> 
> I am so tired I think I got mixed up. sorry Nicho. Just let me know if I can post the four of us or whether you would prefer I didn't.


I'm tired and just a little of the fever still tonight. Thought I was being helpful.  You asked her not me and I jumped in. LOL

I should get off here and get to bed where I belong. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the robin is very very cute - the border is spectactular - tell mr p i am in awe of his gardening abilities. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from muggy Surrey. Just a few rumbles of thunder last night and rain. It is still very warm here.
> 
> I love all the photos of American Nicho and Agnes your roses are lovely.
> 
> Going to walk down to town for the farmers market and then probably knit and sew the rest of the day.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. Have a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.......


----------



## iamsam

that i could have spelled. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam my gran used to refer to hors d'oeuvres as horses' dovers!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pittsburg is SE KS, near where I grew up. I now live in NE/NC KS (Manhattan). When I read you had been in SE KS I wondered where you'd been. They've had more rain than we have, I think. My SM still lives down there and we talk occasionally and I watch weather that covers the whole state part of the time. Our eastern part is pretty with trees, hills, etc, not like western part!


We went thru that part of KS in 2008 on our way from Utah to pburg KS to visit said family on our round about way home. It is different but still pretty country where you are!

Tami


----------



## iamsam

thanks nan0803 - and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are going to be here all week so so join as often - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



nan.0803 said:


> Hors d'oeuvre (/ɔr ˈdɜrv, ˈdɜrvr(ə)/; French: hors d'uvre [ɔʁ dvʁ] ( listen), literally "apart from the [main] work") or the first course, are food items served before the main courses of a meal, typically smaller than main dishes, and often meant to be eaten by hand (with minimal use of silverware).[1] The French spelling is the same for singular and plural usage, hors duvre; in English, the 〈〉 ligature is usually replaced by the digraph 〈oe〉 with the plural commonly written hors d'oeuvres and pronounced the same or /ɔr ˈdɜrvz/.
> Easy name "appetizer
> FYI, Sam.


----------



## iamsam

that is a compliment to your excellent cooking daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Agnes...Hope your trip to see Colin was storm free. Love the beautiful roses.
> 
> Darowil...I too mix up names and I can't believe my DGD still remembers from a very young age that I called her David. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Railyn...Sorry to hear about the flooding not far from you. Glad you escaped.
> 
> Leftovers...Can be better than the original with some dishes. I love to have leftovers but it is difficult when DH keeps having seconds.


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 10:45 pm here and I am caught up for now and happy for that.

Worked at Walmart today from 6:30am to 3pm. It took forever for my work day to come to an end. I was so tired that I fell asleep sitting up reading a magazine during my lunch break. lol. Turned about 10 shades of red when I woke up and the whole room was looking at me with grins on their faces. Well at least my head wasn't thrown back with my mouth open snoring. lol.


I am off to bed as I can hardly stay awake. I work 2 hours(pointless if you ask me) at the pizza place tomorrow. Then 1 more week and I am done there.

Take care everyone and I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

red arrows? --- sam

asked and answered



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a relatively lazy day putting some lettering on the bunting I am making.
> This morning went to have a look to see how my strawberries were doing, they looked nearly ripe yesterday. No sign of them today but a lot of slimey slug trails. So I went to the farmers market and bought some. I shallNOT be growing strawberries any more :XD:
> Fortunately my rhubard is going mad and the slugs don't seem to like that.
> We had the red arrows flying through the house again today.


----------



## iamsam

stella - where have you been - it good to see you - we don't see enough of you these day - what have you been doing? --- sam



StellaK said:


> I had a neighbor in North Carolina who had a female poodle named Dove. I thought that was a beautiful name.


----------



## iamsam

so you get to keep what you find? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Well, I survived the fossil dig! we had a blast!! I pretty much stayed at the lower levels, close to the ground - DD Becki, and the kids - 13, 12, 11 & 4 did the climbing to the "younger" layers up higher. DD found one of only 2 pieces of coral that were found all day and I found one of six trilobites - lots of shells, too. Isabelle, the 4 year old is quite the little fossil hunter - she really had a great time.
> 
> Bob has gone out to get us some Chinese food because I'm too tired to cook - almost 4 hours in the hot sun picking through rocks is pretty tiring, But, being the glutton for punishment that I am, I'll probably go again. I really had fun. Love, Paula


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I duplicated the picture of the four of us and then cropped it. so it was just Pat and I.
> 
> I am so tired I think I got mixed up. sorry Nicho. Just let me know if I can post the four of us or whether you would prefer I didn't.


Nicho posted the picture here, I cut one she sent me and used it for my avatar that day, Just to clarify.


----------



## iamsam

very cute puppy poledra - my one black lab i had named electra - it fit her perfectly. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


----------



## iamsam

the blue angels - a u.s. air force flying team always put on a show during the hydro races in seattle - and you are right - when they come in low it seems like they come right through the house. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sorry didn't mean to loose you. Th Red Arrowsa are a RAF flying display team that are taking part at the Farnborough Air Show, which is the next tkwn to us. They fly very low over our house and it seems like yhey are coming in through the windows.


----------



## iamsam

interesting name for a restaurant - not conducive for those on a diet. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I used to always order my steak rare but now ask for medium rare.....a nice good size stripe of pink in the middle. Calabash chicken is just the name I think of this chain's "famous Calabash chicken"....to me it is just a nicely seasoned fried chicken strip. the restaurant is called Fatz.


----------



## iamsam

where are you Kathy? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Saturday evening and intense reading but I have finished both last week's and the pages for this week. Laundry done and just chilling out. They had called me for a run but it was 100 miles away and went about 550 miles so said no. Wanted it picked up and delivered asap. Just not up to it today.
> 
> Joy, glad the poison ivy is abating. I had you in my thoughts but kept forgetting to mention it. Can't wait to see the afghans.
> 
> Gigi, glad the babe is home and doing well. Parents sure are living with rose colored glasses. But my DGD1 was the same way. Now her son is three and its a whole different world for her. She thought he would be the ideal child but is finding out how headstrong he is.
> 
> Wonderful scenic pic posted. Never got any farther north in CA than Long Beach. Would love to drive that highway. Saw the Blue Angels once in Sierra Vista, Az (Ft Huachuca). Impressive aerial maneuvers.
> 
> Sam, glad the boys are enjoying the tourneys. Thumbs up to the newest two wheeler in the house. My two youngest DGC were thrilled when they took the training wheels off.
> 
> Daralene, your trip to SD sounds grand. Lived there for almost threw years. Have been back a few times. Took my parents and the three oldest DGC for a trip there when the kids were small. The zoo and Balboa Park are wonderful. Think we went to Sea World, too. Lots of years ago. If possible, go to the Embarcadero. Lots of nice shops, restaurants and views. Is the SD trip the same time as the KAP? If so, we will miss you but will understand.
> 
> Wow, I have wrote a book. No knitting or crocheting done in the last few days. Will do some tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great weekend,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

lovely Shirley - i like it a lot. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I also like acrylic because it doesn't soak in the snow and wet, but I doubt everyone agrees with me. I hated wet mittens when I was growing up. Acrylic wool doesn't get as wet - both work well.
> 
> By the way, Julie I think I saw you ask about my avatar picture. I took one of my photos and manipulated it on one of my computer programs. Then I thread painted it and framed it. I did quite a few of them and sold them all except this one. It was originally a rose and another flower in a vase if I remember correctly.


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> where are you Kathy? --- sam


Near Harrisburg, PA. They offered me two loads tonight. The last one picked up at midnight 120 miles away and went to Dayton, OH. No way was I going to be able to do that one, having been up most of the day. So I put myself available sleeping. Who would have thought that we would get any loads this weekend? Had three overnight runs this week, all over 500 miles. Still tired from those. Hopefully will get something Monday.

Kaye (?), cute puppy. Her eyes are like a Chihuahuas. Hope Wicket comes home or is found soon.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123

Julie and Daralene, I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again........in my dreams. That would truly be wonderful to come to NZ and see you. I'm psyched I get to meet Daralene!


----------



## StellaK

My first husband was career Air Force. We saw both the Thunderbirds (AF) and the Blue Angels (Navy) many times. But after I took a teaching job at Edwards Air Force Base, I went to an air show. There were 510,000 people there that day. What an experience. And working on a military base as a civilian was much preferable to being a military dependent.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> --
> Hi Denise! we took that drive up the Pacific coast Highway and what a wonderful trip it was. I loved Hearst Castle and all the interesting information. Monterey was so interesting and Fisherman's wharf was a busy place as are most of the coastal places. Carmel is so beautiful and the homes are outstanding. Big Sur was so wild and beautiful.
> Did you know that Clint Eastwood was Mayor of Carmel at one time?
> 
> We were camped at the car race track Laguna Seca there and our fifth wheel took what seemed like a leap when Pat and I were playing Canasta and it was an earthquake. Interesting.
> 
> I am so looking forward to seeing pictures of your trip to San Francisco and Alaska, then through the rockies. Pat and I enjoyed our visit with you both at the Calgary Airport and also it was nice meeting your travel companions. Would you mind if I post a picture of the four of us? I didn't want to until I checked with you. Did the picture of you and I turn out okay? Maybe you could post it or send it to me.
> 
> Our weather is a bit cooler than when you were here. You were fortunate to have such beautiful weather and views through the Trans Canada Highway through the rockies. That is a trip I never get tired of. So nice to hear from you.


No problems if you want to post the photo of the four of us - please do. I did post the photo of the two of us towards the end (I think) of last week's TP but I'll email you a copy as well. Lovely photo of you!

Did know that Clint was mayor of Carmel once upon a time. He was not around the day we were there! Like you, I have an earthquake story. We were living in Redwood City in the late 70's and I was watching an earthquake movie on TV when the house started shaking. Wow, I did not know sensor vision existed back then! Right at the time the earthquake occurred in the movie, a fairly significant earthquake (4 point something) struck the Bay area. Sure made for a memorable afternoon for me!

Hope all is well for you and Pat. I read that you will be moving to Vancouver Island sooner than you expected. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I also like acrylic because it doesn't soak in the snow and wet, but I doubt everyone agrees with me. I hated wet mittens when I was growing up. Acrylic wool doesn't get as wet - both work well.
> 
> By the way, Julie I think I saw you ask about my avatar picture. I took one of my photos and manipulated it on one of my computer programs. Then I thread painted it and framed it. I did quite a few of them and sold them all except this one. It was originally a rose and another flower in a vase if I remember correctly.


I love the colours in this one!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again........in my dreams. That would truly be wonderful to come to NZ and see you. I'm psyched I get to meet Daralene!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> this is july - and your school term just started - i'm curious - is this public school? and do you go year around? when does this term end? i can imagine what the children here would say if they had to go to school in july - of course it is winter there so that might make a difference. do you have summers off? --- sam -- so glad you are home safe and sound. looking forward to more pictures.


Our school year is very different to yours Sam. It starts at the end of January, right in time for the hottest part of the year. Can be very tiring for both staff and students. We have 4 school terms with our first 2 week break sometime in April, not necessarily including the Easter holidays. Then we have a shorter winter term which finishes near the end of June. The private school I teach at has a 3 week break at this time, other schools have a 2 week break. This term, Term 3, continues till near the end of September when we have a 2 week break before Term 4 which goes from the second week of October till the first week of December for us lucky people in private schools but for government schools, they continue till just a few days before Christmas. We then have our long summer break which is 5, 6 or 7 weeks depending on the school before it all starts again at the end of January. It is what we are used to - no complaints from me.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Our school year is very different to yours Sam. It starts at the end of January, right in time for the hottest part of the year. Can be very tiring for both staff and students. We have 4 school terms with our first 2 week break sometime in April, not necessarily including the Easter holidays. Then we have a shorter winter term which finishes near the end of June. The private school I teach at has a 3 week break at this time, other schools have a 2 week break. This term, Term 3, continues till near the end of September when we have a 2 week break before Term 4 which goes from the second week of October till the first week of December for us lucky people in private schools but for government schools, they continue till just a few days before Christmas. We then have our long summer break which is 5, 6 or 7 weeks depending on the school before it all starts again at the end of January. It is what we are used to - no complaints from me.


Our school year is similar.


----------



## nicho

Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.

The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.
> 
> The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


Even just looking at it, makes me feel cold! A part of the world I probably will never see for myself- thank you for sharing!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> OH, TYSM-- I read that post, just forgot! When I lived at the lake the jets from Ft Riley used to fly over my house-- but the most awesome flight was a huge flock of brown pelicans. Trees were fairly short then and deck was second story, I think I could have hit them with the broom I was using to sweep the deck! Just lovely.


How lovely, I much prefer birds to planes. Mr P noticed a small 'plane' yesterday, but it turned out to be a red kite!


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> It shows!!! He sure can be proud to show his garden off on an International site. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you x


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


She is so sweet. How did a dog like this finish up in the pound? Was her Mum abandoned and the pups born there?


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> We talked about that at the airport. It is really really foolish to get out of a car close to a bear in this part of the world. People don't realize that with one swipe they can kill you.
> 
> Pat and i were parked on the Banff Park road some years ago, right behind a car that was stopped to allow a Mother bear and her cubs cross the road. She seemed quite unaware, but as she passed the front of the car she stood on her hind legs and swiped one of the headlights right off the car- and carried on with her cubs. The whole right side of the front of the car was left hanging, the people were not bothering her.
> 
> It is a huge fine if you get out of your car when bear or elk are in the vicinity. Very foolish move. We are very aware of the bears, especially early in the spring as they come out of hibernation with their cubs. We never get out of the car around Elk either. Even deer can be dangerous if you disturb them in the wrong season.
> 
> They are very strict as Banff is in a wildlife area and the animals go right around and sometimes through Banff on their travels.
> They travel usually at dusk and dawn, but also there are photos on each over pass which show them using the crossovers during the days and nights. Very workable.
> 
> Nicho drove under an animal overpass that was built a few years ago-- there are 6 of them and they allow wildlife to get over the Trans Canada Highway (between Banff and Lake Louise. They are very successful and have made it easy for the animals.[/quote
> 
> I have seen pictures of this over pass before - maybe you posted it - I think it is such a good idea and with trees and grass on them they don't spoil the landscape, they just blend in.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10:45 pm here and I am caught up for now and happy for that.
> 
> Worked at Walmart today from 6:30am to 3pm. It took forever for my work day to come to an end. I was so tired that I fell asleep sitting up reading a magazine during my lunch break. lol. Turned about 10 shades of red when I woke up and the whole room was looking at me with grins on their faces. Well at least my head wasn't thrown back with my mouth open snoring. lol.
> 
> Or dribbling!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

This was on facebook:

Prince George is now a toddler! And turns one on Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to Dawn! (Pup lover)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I am just marking my spot on the new tea party. I am sooooo far behind. :shock: It has been busy here, I went out for dinner to a birthday of a friend last night and came home , had a bit of a look on FB to find out that my ex is back in hospital. No one knew.... not our kids or his brothers and sisters either. So he had a bleed (you may remember that couple of years ago he was in a very very bad way with liver failure) . He is an alcolholic and sadly still in denial. It turns out that he went into hospital last Tue by ambulance and the hospital havent notified any family members. :twisted: 
I havent gone in at this stage, but DD has gone in with an Aunty again tonight..... he says he will be going home tomorrow. NOT a good thing.... docs say no he needs to be in at least 2 weeks, then a plan has to be organised for him. So.... here we go again.

Anyway back to catching up.... love to all.


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.
> 
> The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


Fabulous pictures as always Denise. Poor DH. Kidney stones are no fun any time (ask me how I know) but to have them while travelling must have been awful. Glad you didn't miss too much and managed to catch up with the cruise.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just marking my spot on the new tea party. I am sooooo far behind. :shock: It has been busy here, I went out for dinner to a birthday of a friend last night and came home , had a bit of a look on FB to find out that my ex is back in hospital. No one knew.... not our kids or his brothers and sisters either. So he had a bleed (you may remember that couple of years ago he was in a very very bad way with liver failure) . He is an alcolholic and sadly still in denial. It turns out that he went into hospital last Tue by ambulance and the hospital havent notified any family members. :twisted:
> I havent gone in at this stage, but DD has gone in with an Aunty again tonight..... he says he will be going home tomorrow. NOT a good thing.... docs say no he needs to be in at least 2 weeks, then a plan has to be organised for him. So.... here we go again.
> 
> Anyway back to catching up.... love to all.


I gather Serena must be OK, because you don't mention her. Alcoholics in denial are a real burden on those around them. Sorry to hear of this turn of events.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> You really appreciate a warm drink when it is this cold- it is a matter of I just can't afford a high electricity bill- Ringo and I do need to eat!
> 
> That is so nice that you have had a raise, and that you have also found your pills, indeed you do need things to get back to normal!
> 
> There's Margaret with Maryanne, Me with Joy who does belong to KP, Denise, not sure about Cathy from Geelong, and Heather from Brisbane, I did ask two others from NZ if they were interested- but both have prior commitments. Margaret will know for sure as she has been coordinating.


Cathy is not sure and I asked Althea as she was part of the TP for a while-awaiting an answer. And told others in the group that if we do it again we might widen it- and then I can pretty sure we will get a few from here. But we are just sticking mainly to TPers this year.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> t.
> We had the red arrows flying through the house again today.


Hope you're ducking well..


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is july - and your school term just started - i'm curious - is this public school? and do you go year around? when does this term end? i can imagine what the children here would say if they had to go to school in july - of course it is winter there so that might make a difference. do you have summers off? --- sam -- so glad you are home safe and sound. looking forward to more pictures.


Like most countries Sam we have our main holidays in summer. Most states here have 4 terms of about 10 weeks, with a 2 week break between the terms and then 6 or 7 over summer. The actual dates vary between states and a couple of states I think still have 3 terms with longer break over summer.
The best system we found for Maryanne was the English. By the end of our terms she would be exhasted and very hard to manage she was so tired. But in England while they had 3 terms had a mid term break of a week. Just as she was reaching her limit a week off was there and she would be refreshed for the second half of the term (two weeks between terms with a long break as well over summer).
You seem to have most of your weeks off school over summer with little in-between- is this right?


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Like most countries Sam we have our main holidays in summer. Most states here have 4 terms of about 10 weeks, with a 2 week break between the terms and then 6 or 7 over summer. The actual dates vary between states and a couple of states I think still have 3 terms with longer break over summer.
> The best system we found for Maryanne was the English. By the end of our terms she would be exhasted and very hard to manage she was so tired. But in England while they had 3 terms had a mid term break of a week. Just as she was reaching her limit a week off was there and she would be refreshed for the second half of the term (two weeks between terms with a long break as well over summer).
> You seem to have most of your weeks off school over summer with little in-between- is this right?


When my two GDs were at Primary school in Lincolnshire their local education authority brought in a new system for a trial period. They had five shorter terms with more mini breaks. it worked well, the children had several breaks which avoided them getting over tired, and also a shorter summer break so they hadn't forgotten all they had learned the year before. It also gave parents the opportunity to take holidays out of the main holiday period thus avoiding higher airfares etc. It seemed to work well all round but after two years the powers that be scrapped it and went back to the old system. What do parents know?!!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> When my two GDs were at Primary school in Lincolnshire their local education authority brought in a new system for a trial period. They had five shorter terms with more mini breaks. it worked well, the children had several breaks which avoided them getting over tired, and also a shorter summer break so they hadn't forgotten all they had learned the year before. It also gave parents the opportunity to take holidays out of the main holiday period thus avoiding higher airfares etc. It seemed to work well all round but after two years the powers that be scrapped it and went back to the old system. What do parents know?!!


Sounds a good idea especially for primary aged kids. Th long summer break is too long as well for many kids- MAryanne needed to go back well before the end of the long break! Sounds like this would have suited her down to the ground.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I really ust find the floor in my craft room today!

Happy vibes and hugs to all.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I also like acrylic because it doesn't soak in the snow and wet, but I doubt everyone agrees with me. I hated wet mittens when I was growing up. Acrylic wool doesn't get as wet - both work well.
> 
> By the way, Julie I think I saw you ask about my avatar picture. I took one of my photos and manipulated it on one of my computer programs. Then I thread painted it and framed it. I did quite a few of them and sold them all except this one. It was originally a rose and another flower in a vase if I remember correctly.


It's lovely and I know I say that all the time but all of your art work truly is!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10:45 pm here and I am caught up for now and happy for that.
> 
> Worked at Walmart today from 6:30am to 3pm. It took forever for my work day to come to an end. I was so tired that I fell asleep sitting up reading a magazine during my lunch break. lol. Turned about 10 shades of red when I woke up and the whole room was looking at me with grins on their faces. Well at least my head wasn't thrown back with my mouth open snoring.
> 
> I am off to bed as I can hardly stay awake. I work 2 hours(pointless if you ask me) at the pizza place tomorrow. Then 1 more week and I am done there.
> 
> Take care everyone and I will check in tomorrow.


They sure did cut your hours down to almost nothing.
I know you'll be glad to be done there!
You'll get used to the work at Wal-Mart. After all, I'm sure it's a lot different than what you were doing at the pizza place. And you're sure racking up the hours!
Hop you rest well.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm psyched that the two of you will meet....Daralene is a true sweetheart and I know you'll get along famously.

I've never been to San Diego, but it's on my to do list---You two behave now!



sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again........in my dreams. That would truly be wonderful to come to NZ and see you. I'm psyched I get to meet Daralene!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great photo -- is that tree the official emblem of the Pebble Beach golf course? We took a trip through the golf course. What a treat.



nicho said:


> No problems if you want to post the photo of the four of us - please do. I did post the photo of the two of us towards the end (I think) of last week's TP but I'll email you a copy as well. Lovely photo of you!
> 
> Did know that Clint was mayor of Carmel once upon a time. He was not around the day we were there! Like you, I have an earthquake story. We were living in Redwood City in the late 70's and I was watching an earthquake movie on TV when the house started shaking. Wow, I did not know sensor vision existed back then! Right at the time the earthquake occurred in the movie, a fairly significant earthquake (4 point something) struck the Bay area. Sure made for a memorable afternoon for me!
> 
> Hope all is well for you and Pat. I read that you will be moving to Vancouver Island sooner than you expected. Good luck with the move.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.
> 
> The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


So sorry to hear of DH's problem but glad he got such great treatment!
Wonderful pictures of your adventurous vacation!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nicho---love your travel photos; what a great trip-except for the part of DH being in pain. Glad that he was treated quickly and responded well to pain meds. Another friend of mine was just at Dinali -- wonder if you were there the same time. He was wearing heavy sweaters or coats in all the photos--sure different than our 85F degrees here.

Poledra - love your new puppy.

Pup lover -- Have a wonderful birthday.

GrandmaPaula - the dig sounds like a lot of fun. I'll bet you were pooped when you got home. I love getting Chinese food take out whenever I don't feel like cooking.

Sam - sorry that the boys' team lost -- but it keep the kids focused and active which I think is a win in itself.
So sorry that you're losing trees - we've had to take out about 6 of them from our yard over the years and are slowly adding some back---expensive proposition.

We had a great day at my son's picnic yesterday. We missed having DD#1 with us, but she is recuperating well. DS's company employs over 7,000 in a sprawling campus like setting (prairie style) buildings. Families and friends enjoyed meals of lobster, steak, hot dogs, grilled vegetable pannini's along with watermelon, salad, green beans, cream puffs, brownines and cakes. There were vendors coming around on bicycle ice cream carts and water carts. There were petting zoos, bounce houses, tug of war, free-throw championships, big truck/bus/fire engine corral where the kids could climb up them. It was a beautiful day and a wonderful time....as the kids get older, they'll be able to enjoy it more..but they were pooped by 2:00 p.m. and ready for naps -- I think the grown ups were too! Lovely day...and I'll bet there were close to 6,000 people....The organizers and staff did a fantastic job. As the company has grown, they've had to become more creative. DS will celebrate his 10th anniversary there next year and will receive another 6-week paid sabbatical...he's planning on going to Disney World with the kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie that company picnic sounds fabulous.....lobster, steak, veggies, etc....what company does that for it's employees now days? Really nice. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook:
> 
> Prince George is now a toddler! And turns one on Tuesday.


He's a chubby little darling!! Hard to believe he's a year old already!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Dawn! (Pup lover)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thanks, Julie.

Dawn (Pup Lover), I hope you have a wonderful birthday and the day is fantastic and the rest of this year and the years to follow, too!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup Lover-- Happy b-day and many more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

His company is very much employee-conscious. They have to put in a lot of hours, but the payoff is great.


Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie that company picnic sounds fabulous.....lobster, steak, veggies, etc....what company does that for it's employees now days? Really nice. Glad you had a good time.


It's a fabulous company and started by a woman:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/zinamoukheiber/2012/04/18/epic-systems-tough-billionaire/

We met her at one of the jumping houses -- she's a unique person to say the least!!

If you know anyone in the Madison, WI area who is looking for a job, have them go out to their website---many career opportunities. The Madison, WI area is wonderful--a little cold in the winter--but the summers on the lake are gorgeous.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I really ust find the floor in my craft room today!
> 
> Happy vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Love your garden visitors and lovely flowers. You have your own private viewing of the air show!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


Lovely pics and I really like the name Ryssa. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Dawn!!!! Hope it is wonderful and that you have many more.


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.
> 
> The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


More wonderful photos, Denise...keep them coming!


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday, Dawn!*

I hope you have a wonderful day and a happy and interesting year. Here are some of my original stained glass stepping stones which were in the yard of our cottage. I taught them and sold them- each one was 'one of a kind'.


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Dawn!


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Dawn. It was so much fun celebrating your birthday with you last year. I am looking forward to seeing you again in October.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks an absolute darling!


LOL! Her personality is starting to come through, she's smart though, figured out the potty outside already. She is trying to figure out how her toy is making squeeky noises, and we are learning the no licky and the chew on the toy not the laptop or momma.  I think she is going to be a handful for sure. She's getting better about her kennel, and she thinks kitties are fun to chase, but she'll learn that is not a good thing soon enough. 
Well, we are off to go with David to Scottsbluff to clean his Semi, so will be back later. 
Have a great day all!


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Yea!! for us. I've got 17 squares of the smaller throw sewn together. Only about half that many more to go and then to add the finishing edge.
> 
> Just might get this done before the end of the summer if the poison ivy doesn't raise its ugly head again. Keep your prayers going up and your fingers crossed, KTP family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Many thanks, Joy. This is going beyond the call of duty when you've been suffering with Poison Ivy. Hope it continues to improve as it sounds horrible!


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


Lovely photo. Xx


----------



## pacer

Poledra...I love your new addition to the family. Enjoy many happy moments with her.

Sam...Sorry to hear the boys lost their game. I guess Gary is making more room in the yard for our larger get together in October. He might have to do a fire for us if it gets too chilly in the evening. Never know with the crazy weather we have been having lately.

Nicho...Enjoying the pictures. Thanks for sharing. Seeing those whales must have been a real treat. 

Daralene...When is your trip to San Diego? Have fun meeting up with Sassafras. I hope you two will get that opportunity. 

I am staying home from church today as I woke up this morning feeling sickly. I had misplaced my new prescriptions of two of my meds that I had picked up the day before my vacation. I needed them at the start of this week and could not find them. I went all week without these two medicines and my body did not do well without them. I found them yesterday and took them. Hopefully in a few days everything will be better. I will rest up today and do laundry, dishes, knitting and reading.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


What a nice picture of the 4 of you. So glad that you could meet up even if it was for a short amount of time. It is so much fun meeting other knitters from around the world. What a special bond we are able to have through such a wonderful site. Special thanks to the people who run this website for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> :
> Fortunately my rhubard is going mad and the slugs don't seem to like that.
> We had the red arrows flying through the house again today.


You're lucky - our snails devour the rhubarb leaves so the stems haven't thickened up.
I hope you had Red Arrows doing a fly past not a fly THROUGH :shock: :shock: though they do fly so low during the air display in Guernsey that I feel that I'm at eye level with the pilots as they fly past our top windows! (We're near the top of a very steep hill up from the harbour)


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


Two lovely couples. Wonderful that you could meet and have a little chat!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Her personality is starting to come through, she's smart though, figured out the potty outside already. She is trying to figure out how her toy is making squeeky noises, and we are learning the no licky and the chew on the toy not the laptop or momma.  I think she is going to be a handful for sure. She's getting better about her kennel, and she thinks kitties are fun to chase, but she'll learn that is not a good thing soon enough.
> 
> I enjoyed the pictures of Ryssa....she is so cute. My aunt had a miniature black poodle and he was the best companion....very smart too. I have always wanted one. Maybe I will discuss it with Reese (our dog) LOL Is Ryssa pronounced like the i in Melissa?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Cathy is not sure and I asked Althea as she was part of the TP for a while-awaiting an answer. And told others in the group that if we do it again we might widen it- and then I can pretty sure we will get a few from here. But we are just sticking mainly to TPers this year.


There is a lot of other KP'ers around! One's like BettyIrene who obviously read the Tea Party- because she does post here from time to time. I think she is involved with a Blue Grass festival that weekend though- Not exactly sure of my facts!


----------



## sassafras123

Nicho, thank you for pics. Fun you and Shirley could meet.
Kaye, poodles are really smart. Enjoy your little Ryssa.
Pacer, do hope you feel better. The pharmacist can give you an "emergency" supply of meds til you doctor can reorder, which he will do if you lost them. Ask me how I know. It can be dangerous to just stop meds and you should call your doc and tell him you lost them.
Saw the play Rent last night. Very good for amatuer production.
Maya and I had nice walk this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Her personality is starting to come through, she's smart though, figured out the potty outside already. She is trying to figure out how her toy is making squeeky noises, and we are learning the no licky and the chew on the toy not the laptop or momma.  I think she is going to be a handful for sure. She's getting better about her kennel, and she thinks kitties are fun to chase, but she'll learn that is not a good thing soon enough.
> Well, we are off to go with David to Scottsbluff to clean his Semi, so will be back later.
> Have a great day all!


There will be a lot more chewing to endure! Hope you have had a great trip!


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pup Lover-- Happy b-day and many more.


And the same from me too.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


What a pair of handsome couples!


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, sorry to hear the boys lost, but they'll get 'em next time!

Congrats on the promotion, Pacer!

Purple, I used to leave tin pie pans of beer out also to kill slugs--it seemed to work well. I hate losing good food to such an icky critter. 

Nicho, glad your trip went well and your DH was all right. Isn't Hearst Castle something?! I'd never seen the like of it before and just couldn't believe it.

Congrats on your fossil finds, Paula. We have several places where we can find some good fossils, too, but yes, it does wear you out.

Your puppy's adorable, Kaye. 

We went to the aquarium yesterday...and I didn't take any pictures! But I did enjoy it, especially the moon jellyfish and the leopard sharks and the stingrays. Then we went out for a late lunch and then I knitted for a while--got the body finished on the boy's pullover and part of a sleeve, and I'll try and get a photo soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Dawn...

Hope you have a wonderful celebration.

This means it is a whole year since KAP. Beautiful weather now, not too hot this year like it was then but if it had been this week I would have had to cancel with this fever or been stuck in my hotel room the whole time.

Hugs and it sure was fun celebrating in person last year. Remember, you had two cakes!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

sugarsugar said:


> He is an alcolholic and sadly still in denial. It turns out that he went into hospital last Tue by ambulance and the hospital havent notified any family members.


Sorry to hear this; I've been here you are and it's not pleasant by any means. I hope he sees the light and does try to improve his health.


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy birthday, Dawn!* and many more!


----------



## budasha

Finally got through to page 22 but I didn't finish last week's posts. I'll have to go back and catch up.

Pacer - congratulations on your promotion. That extra on your paycheck always helps. Glad you found your meds and are getting back to normal.

PurpleFi - Sorry about your strawberries. I didn't know that slugs ate these too. The Cosmos are lovely. The town of Uxbridge, Ontario, has adopted these as their flower so there are lots around. I've had Cedar Waxwings flitting around my garden lately. I'm going to try to get a photo of them before they're gone.

Paula - I would have liked to go on that fossil dig. DH and I used to go rock hunting and it was always thrilling to find a fossil.

Poledra - darling puppy. Both names are cute.

Sam - so sorry the boys lost the game yesterday. It is unfair to have them play against a loaded team.

Nicho - Great photos of your trip and of the four of you. How nice that you were able to meet. I haven't been to any of the places you have visited but I can still hope. I'm glad that your DH was able to get through the pain of the kidney stones. That must have been very unpleasant for him.

PupLover and JuneK - Belated Happy Birthday. 

Designer - Your stepping stones are beautiful. I would have liked these for my garden.
Off now for a bit of lunch. See you later


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Dawn 
A quiet day here for me, weekends seem to drag by when I am on my own, so I have been reading a lot and nothing else much. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Dawn. I hope your day is extra special.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tomorrow is Julie's/Lurker's birthday, the 21st, but I've been thinking and it is already early morning (5:51 AM), the 21st in New Zealand, so perhaps we could wish her Happy Birthday on her New Zealand 21st along with ours, tomorrow.


Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow is Julie's/Lurker's birthday, the 21st, but I've been thinking and it is already early morning, the 21st in New Zealand, so perhaps we could wish her Happy Birthday on her New Zealand 21st along with ours, tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


According to my computer, it is the 21st where she is. So Happy, happy, happy day to you, our dear Julie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> According to my computer, it is the 21st where she is. So Happy, happy, happy day to you, our dear Julie!


Yes, 5:55 AM the 21st, New Zealand time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


Oh, this is something I quite agree with-- Happy b-day, Julie. Give Ringo a big hug from me.


----------



## gagesmom

All caught up and I am happy to say that, been so busy this week.

Dawn, I wish you the happiest of birthdays today.

Julie, Happy Birthday to you, may you have a blessed day.

Off to go to the grocery store. Check in later on.

Loved everyones pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2

How nice to wake up to Birthday Greetings, thank you Daralene, for remembering it would have been belated otherwise- not that it would have been any less welcome! Thank you also to Sorlenna and Kansasgma! {Edit add Melody to the list!!!!!!}
It is chilly rather than down right cold- but there are snow warnings out over the South Island and the south of the North Island. Ringo does not distinguish one day from another, sadly- but at least he is always loving!


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Finally got through to page 22 but I didn't finish last week's posts. I'll have to go back and catch up.
> 
> Pacer - congratulations on your promotion. That extra on your paycheck always helps. Glad you found your meds and are getting back to normal.
> 
> PurpleFi - Sorry about your strawberries. I didn't know that slugs ate these too. The Cosmos are lovely. The town of Uxbridge, Ontario, has adopted these as their flower so there are lots around. I've had Cedar Waxwings flitting around my garden lately. I'm going to try to get a photo of them before they're gone.
> 
> Paula - I would have liked to go on that fossil dig. DH and I used to go rock hunting and it was always thrilling to find a fossil.
> 
> Poledra - darling puppy. Both names are cute.
> 
> Sam - so sorry the boys lost the game yesterday. It is unfair to have them play against a loaded team.
> 
> Nicho - Great photos of your trip and of the four of you. How nice that you were able to meet. I haven't been to any of the places you have visited but I can still hope. I'm glad that your DH was able to get through the pain of the kidney stones. That must have been very unpleasant for him.
> 
> PupLover and JuneK - Belated Happy Birthday.
> 
> Designer - Your stepping stones are beautiful. I would have liked these for my garden.
> Off now for a bit of lunch. See you later


Thanks for the wishes, Liz, but my birthday isn't until Dec. so I have a few months to wait!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

A very happy birthday, Julie. I hope it's wonderful!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Julie. I hope it's wonderful!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Off to a very slow start! Although I have hopes Bronwen may remember by the end of the day.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Off to a very slow start! Although I have hopes Bronwen may remember by the end of the day.


I do hope she will, Julie, and Many Happy Returns from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I do hope she will, Julie, and Many Happy Returns from me too!


What a lovely card, Thanks Kate!


----------



## Designer1234

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE*

I looked all over to find my New Zealand Maori Copper Chieftain , which I made while I was living just north of you. I found it . It is copper tooled and it is one of the Chiefs that signed the Treaty of Waitangi, I believe. Enjoy your birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE*
> 
> I looked all over to find my New Zealand Maori Copper Head, which I made while I was living just north of you. I found it . It is copper tooled and it is one of the Chiefs that signed the Treaty of Waitangi, I believe. Enjoy your birthday.


I also like the indication of the wide Taniko woven band on his cloak, Thanks Shirley!


----------



## budasha

Happy, happy birthday, Julie and many more. Hugs to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

budasha said:


> Finally got through to page 22 but I didn't finish last week's posts. I'll have to go back and catch up.
> 
> PurpleFi - Sorry about your strawberries. I didn't know that slugs ate these too. The Cosmos are lovely. The town of Uxbridge, Ontario, has adopted these as their flower so there are lots around. I've had Cedar Waxwings flitting around my garden lately. I'm going to try to get a photo of them before they're gone.
> 
> I am going to give up with strawberries. We have plenty of rhubarb and the blackberries are just about ripening, the slugs don't seem to go for those. We get waxwings here in the winter. Uxbridge is a town about 25 miles away from here


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE and many more


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice to wake up to Birthday Greetings, thank you Daralene, for remembering it would have been belated otherwise- not that it would have been any less welcome! Thank you also to Sorlenna and Kansasgma! {Edit add Melody to the list!!!!!!}
> It is chilly rather than down right cold- but there are snow warnings out over the South Island and the south of the North Island. Ringo does not distinguish one day from another, sadly- but at least he is always loving!


So glad you woke up to Birthday Greetings. You are very welcome!!! We appreciate you. :thumb up:

Oh I see Shirley found her Maori Copper Head of the warrior. How appropriate and wonderful.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the wishes, Liz, but my birthday isn't until Dec. so I have a few months to wait!
> Junek


I must have picked it up from another post but, nevertheless, early birthday wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Budasha and PurpleFi!


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I must have picked it up from another post but, nevertheless, early birthday wishes.


Maybe you meant Julie?


----------



## PurpleFi

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Dawn. I hope your day is extra special.


and Happy birthday from me too


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you woke up to Birthday Greetings. You are very welcome!!! We appreciate you. :thumb up:
> 
> Oh I see Shirley found her Maori Copper Head of the warrior. How appropriate and wonderful.


Time to make some breakfast- the news is all full of the Malaysian Airlines Disaster. I liked the Birthday when men walked on the moon better!


----------



## budasha

I always found it confusing when I heard the names Uxbridge and Sunderland because they are my neighbours. I did live in Uxbridge (Ontario that is) 21 years ago. Friends of mine from Uxbridge came from Croydon (anywhere near you?) I have a mulberry tree but the robins get the berries before I can.

I am going to give up with strawberries. We have plenty of rhubarb and the blackberries are just about ripening, the slugs don't seem to go for those. We get waxwings here in the winter. Uxbridge is a town about 25 miles away from here [/quote]


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe you meant Julie?


Could have been and I wrote June instead of Julie.


----------



## budasha

Such a terrible disaster. I can't imagine how the families feel and then to see those photos on TV.



Lurker 2 said:


> Time to make some breakfast- the news is all full of the Malaysian Airlines Disaster. I liked the Birthday when men walked on the moon better!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Julie!



Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow is Julie's/Lurker's birthday, the 21st, but I've been thinking and it is already early morning (5:51 AM), the 21st in New Zealand, so perhaps we could wish her Happy Birthday on her New Zealand 21st along with ours, tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


----------



## PurpleFi

budasha said:


> I always found it confusing when I heard the names Uxbridge and Sunderland because they are my neighbours. I did live in Uxbridge (Ontario that is) 21 years ago. Friends of mine from Uxbridge came from Croydon (anywhere near you?) I have a mulberry tree but the robins get the berries before I can.
> 
> I am going to give up with strawberries. We have plenty of rhubarb and the blackberries are just about ripening, the slugs don't seem to go for those. We get waxwings here in the winter. Uxbridge is a town about 25 miles away from here


[/quote]

Croydon is in Surrey, so not too far from me. When we go to Canada we are getting a train to Toronto from Windsor and that is just round the corner from me here :shock:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Julie and hugs as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple...Your camera and YOU take such lovely clear close-ups. Wonderful focus. My camera does the moon well but I can't get anything close to focus like that. OUTSTANDING quality and there wouldn't be a photo at all if you didn't take it, so good teamwork.


----------



## pacer

Wishing Julie a very happy birthday and many blessings throughout the day. Ringo loves you everyday so that is a daily blessing to be treasured.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie!


Thanks Rookie, a chilly start to the day- rain in the forecast- always a time I remember my dad- he was so much part of my celebration- my brother mentioned my day- but he has seldom done anything- Odd how Birthdays can be a time for remembering those who are no longer here- Like Christmas I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks again, Purl2Diva and Pacer!


----------



## iamsam

great pictures nicho - thanks for sharing. --- sam



nicho said:


> No problems if you want to post the photo of the four of us - please do. I did post the photo of the two of us towards the end (I think) of last week's TP but I'll email you a copy as well. Lovely photo of you!
> 
> Did know that Clint was mayor of Carmel once upon a time. He was not around the day we were there! Like you, I have an earthquake story. We were living in Redwood City in the late 70's and I was watching an earthquake movie on TV when the house started shaking. Wow, I did not know sensor vision existed back then! Right at the time the earthquake occurred in the movie, a fairly significant earthquake (4 point something) struck the Bay area. Sure made for a memorable afternoon for me!
> 
> Hope all is well for you and Pat. I read that you will be moving to Vancouver Island sooner than you expected. Good luck with the move.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple...Your camera and YOU take such lovely clear close-ups. Wonderful focus. My camera does the moon well but I can't get anything close to focus like that. OUTSTANDING quality and there wouldn't be a photo at all if you didn't take it, so good teamwork.


Thank you, this is a fairly new camera, so i am still in 'idiot mode' but has a good range from macro to 30x zoom. I shall be bringing it with me in October.


----------



## iamsam

i think our students would benefit from a school year like that - no time to forget what you have learned. it would be the parents that would do the most complaining i think. --- sam



nicho said:


> Our school year is very different to yours Sam. It starts at the end of January, right in time for the hottest part of the year. Can be very tiring for both staff and students. We have 4 school terms with our first 2 week break sometime in April, not necessarily including the Easter holidays. Then we have a shorter winter term which finishes near the end of June. The private school I teach at has a 3 week break at this time, other schools have a 2 week break. This term, Term 3, continues till near the end of September when we have a 2 week break before Term 4 which goes from the second week of October till the first week of December for us lucky people in private schools but for government schools, they continue till just a few days before Christmas. We then have our long summer break which is 5, 6 or 7 weeks depending on the school before it all starts again at the end of January. It is what we are used to - no complaints from me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think all anniversaries are like that - remembering births, deaths, weddings, funerals, graduations, etc. These days can be especially poignant when they have personal meaning.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie, a chilly start to the day- rain in the forecast- always a time I remember my dad- he was so much part of my celebration- my brother mentioned my day- but he has seldom done anything- Odd how Birthdays can be a time for remembering those who are no longer here- Like Christmas I guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just had a pop up on my calendar as a reminder to order the 2015 calendar with the wild horses photo that June's sister will have published in it. 

www.corollawildhorses.com

I haven't gone out to the website yet---still a little early for me to be thinking about 2015, but thought I'd pass it along to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Julie....NZ time!


----------



## Railyn

A very Happy Birthday wish to Julie! Have many blessings on your special day.


----------



## iamsam

wow - he is walking already - a very cute baby. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook:
> 
> Prince George is now a toddler! And turns one on Tuesday.


----------



## iamsam

and i will join in the chorus - hope you day is special dawn. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Dawn! (Pup lover)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam

an alcoholic in denial is a sad sad situation - my heart goes out to you and the family. not much can be done i think until he admits what he is. let us hope it is sooner than later. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just marking my spot on the new tea party. I am sooooo far behind. :shock: It has been busy here, I went out for dinner to a birthday of a friend last night and came home , had a bit of a look on FB to find out that my ex is back in hospital. No one knew.... not our kids or his brothers and sisters either. So he had a bleed (you may remember that couple of years ago he was in a very very bad way with liver failure) . He is an alcolholic and sadly still in denial. It turns out that he went into hospital last Tue by ambulance and the hospital havent notified any family members. :twisted:
> I havent gone in at this stage, but DD has gone in with an Aunty again tonight..... he says he will be going home tomorrow. NOT a good thing.... docs say no he needs to be in at least 2 weeks, then a plan has to be organised for him. So.... here we go again.
> 
> Anyway back to catching up.... love to all.


----------



## iamsam

you are right - our school district here has a four day weekend over thanksgiving - usually on the average two weeks at Christmas depending on how it falls in the calendar - a spring break of a week which sometimes includes easter again depending on how it falls on the calendar. there is always a day here and there off for teacher training day - a four day weekend for labor day and memorial day - the long haul is from the first of January to the spring break. i'm thinking tinora also has martin luther king day off. with the long summer break the first couple weeks are spent bring everyone up to speed with what they have forgotten over the summer - something you don't need to worry about. --- sam --- we also get into high school without any testing although this year the fourth graders had to pass a reading test to get into fifth grade.



darowil said:


> Like most countries Sam we have our main holidays in summer. Most states here have 4 terms of about 10 weeks, with a 2 week break between the terms and then 6 or 7 over summer. The actual dates vary between states and a couple of states I think still have 3 terms with longer break over summer.
> The best system we found for Maryanne was the English. By the end of our terms she would be exhasted and very hard to manage she was so tired. But in England while they had 3 terms had a mid term break of a week. Just as she was reaching her limit a week off was there and she would be refreshed for the second half of the term (two weeks between terms with a long break as well over summer).
> You seem to have most of your weeks off school over summer with little in-between- is this right?


----------



## iamsam

firstly i need to wish Julie a happy birthday - hope you have a great day. now i'm trying to figure if it is today your time or my time?

81° today - we are getting our warm weather back - yeah.

i woke up around 8:30 this morning with sounds of avery and gary out playing ball already. Heidi said they were out as soon as avery got up. avery is all suited up in his tiger uniform that Heidi made - right down to the authentic tiger logo. i think they finally went in but not too long ago. Ayden has a lot of natural talent but that only carries you so far - avery is INTO baseball in a big way - works really hard at it and i think will be the better player in the long run - Ayden loves baseball - avery loves, breathes, sleeps, thinks baseball every waking moment. he is becoming an expert on anything tiger related.

after the tourney is over next weekend gary is going to start building the "moser ballfield" - by the time he is done we will a dirt warning track - green space - bases exactly the correct distance from home plate - it will be a duplicate of what we have been playing at. i'm looking into a set of bleachers and a chalk machine to make all the correct white lines. next year we hope to put lights up so we can play at night. also a big sign that says "moser boy's ballfield" which will also be an old fashioned score board where you hand numbers, etc by hand. it will be a several year project but i think it is great.

doom and gloom Phyllis mumbles under her breath about the cost - what's it to her. we had a very nice above ground pool for the girls - i finally took it down because she refused to buy the chemicals and whatever to keep it clean - didn't want to spend the money.

i also want a popcorn machine on wheels - don't know if i can find one or not. it is going to be so fun.

Bentley is beginning to walk by himself. he will walk between to people if you call to him - however he usually crawls where he wants to go. he also - when he is outside - walks on his hands and feet like a monkey so he doesn't get his knees skinned and dirty. very cute.

i need to keep reading. i have been lazy today - took a two hour nap. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

we are lucky - gary's dad has trees coming up on the farm - they are maybe five or six feet tall - he lets gary take all he wants so we are slowly replanting what we have lost - also putting in some fruit trees. the trees we are losing are hugs trees - it is sad to see them die. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - sorry that the boys' team lost -- but it keep the kids focused and active which I think is a win in itself.
> So sorry that you're losing trees - we've had to take out about 6 of them from our yard over the years and are slowly adding some back---expensive proposition.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the idea of the Moser Ballfield -- Field of Dreams for sure!! That will be a long lasting memory for everyone.


----------



## Spider

Happy birthday to Dawn and Julie. Two very special ladies for sure.
Drove into the city last night after working the antique store. Married and son and wife were here and visited withy them and then went to bed and then woke up early to make them breakfast. They left and I crawled into bed and slept three more hours. Just worn out I guess from all the back and forth.,
Love the pictures. So fun for you to meet up as couples, someday hope to meet you all. Back to reading my book. DH told me to just Me to just be lazy today. So will.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE*
> 
> I looked all over to find my New Zealand Maori Copper Chieftain , which I made while I was living just north of you. I found it . It is copper tooled and it is one of the Chiefs that signed the Treaty of Waitangi, I believe. Enjoy your birthday.


What an awesome piece-- I've done copper tooling and this one was NOT easy! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think all anniversaries are like that - remembering births, deaths, weddings, funerals, graduations, etc. These days can be especially poignant when they have personal meaning.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi....be careful with that camera in October with what you are zooming in on!!!! So looking forward to meeting you and many others. Also wishing the best on the first ever down under KAP.

Sam...Love the idea of the authentic baseball field. Where will Gary build it? Will we have bleachers to sit on in October? Julie's birthday is today her time-tomorrow our time. This way we get to celebrate with her on her actual day and we can continue the celebrations tomorrow. Maybe you will find a special birthday recipe for her.

I am starting to feel a bit better, but I have been pretty lazy today. My head still hurts a bit so I will take some pain medicine for that.


----------



## Lurker 2

More thanks- to Gwen, Marilyn (Railyn), Sam and Spider, for Birthday wishes.
Sam my birthdate is 21st, so it is tomorrow your time, but today on mine!


----------



## martina

Wishing you a very
Happy Birthday, Julie.


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> PurpleFi....be careful with that camera in October with what you are zooming in on!!!! So looking forward to meeting you and many others. Also wishing the best on the first ever down under KAP.
> 
> I'm always very careful where I point my camera :roll:
> 
> It's just started pouring with rain and I'm off to bed. NIght night


----------



## Poledra65

I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow is Julie's/Lurker's birthday, the 21st, but I've been thinking and it is already early morning (5:51 AM), the 21st in New Zealand, so perhaps we could wish her Happy Birthday on her New Zealand 21st along with ours, tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


Very well said, Cashmeregma! I do so agree about our dear Julie, and am wishing her the best Birthday ever. Have a wonderful day, Julie, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry Kaye. Do they have any idea what had happened to him? Wish I could give you a huge hug dear. I know you loved him dearly. Glad you have him buried at home. Much love and comfort winging it's way to you.



Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kaye---so sorry to hear the sad news of Wicket...it's a comfort to have him at home and to have the mystery solved, but not the outcome we wanted.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Dear Kaye, I'm so sorry it had to end like this but at least you were able to bring him home and not be for ever wondering what happened to him. My heart goes out to you. Lots of love and hugs. x


----------



## angelam

Julie - A Very Happy Birthday to you. I think I am just skidding in on 21st by your time. Hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry Kaye. Do they have any idea what had happened to him? Wish I could give you a huge hug dear. I know you loved him dearly. Glad you have him buried at home. Much love and comfort winging it's way to you.


Thank you Gwen, no, she couldn't tell, to much time. He is really missed, but it's comforting to know he passed in a garden, specially as he loved to dig in our veggie garden, much to Davids dismay, hence the fence we had to put up to keep him out. The lady that found him in her garden was crying also, poor Terri the animal control officer had to deal with her and me, and she handled it all so well. Going to go get some cat and dog food to take over to the shelter and a thank you card for being so thoughtful in bringing him to us.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Rookie and Angelam and everyone, I think I knew deep down inside, but it sure doesn't make it any easier. Yes, I'm just glad we were able to bury him here with us, I'll plant him a rose bush I think.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


I am so very sorry. They are such a big part of our lives. Hugs and prayers from here.


----------



## martina

Poldera I am so sorry for your sad news of Wicket. Here is a hug from me.


----------



## Poledra65

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Dawn...
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful celebration.
> 
> This means it is a whole year since KAP. Beautiful weather now, not too hot this year like it was then but if it had been this week I would have had to cancel with this fever or been stuck in my hotel room the whole time.
> 
> Hugs and it sure was fun celebrating in person last year. Remember, you had two cakes!!!


I have pictures of those cakes and our pictures are our screen saver so I get to see them and remember my birthday with all you wonderful new friends, it was one of my best birthdays ever!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


So sorry to hear about Wicket, hugs to you Kaye. Im glad that she called and that you were able to bring him home. Thanks to her for not hearing about his final resting place.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday to Dawn and to Julie - Enjoy your Day!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! Love the stepping stones Shirley, thank you. Mom, I and two friends went to the flea market, omg so much larger than what we expected and off course this is the first day in the 80s for quite awhile so was pretty warm and sunny. Bought an old moving bank a golfer for DH for our anniversary in October and some placemats and some peaches and tomatoes since ours are not turning. We then went to DS1s condo and then to a Chinese buffet with DS1 and his roommate an honorary son. Had a good day! Totally worn out! 

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Julie!! Hope you have a wonderful day and more!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the idea of the Moser Ballfield -- Field of Dreams for sure!! That will be a long lasting memory for everyone.


I was thinking this very thing Rookie - Sam this will be something the kids will enjoy for years and years - maybe someday their boys will play on this field - don't pay any attention to Phyllis - It is a wonderful idea!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Such sad news. Glad he got to come home to his own yard. Hugs dear friend and my sincere condolences. So hard to lost a pet. He was lucky to be so loved, but that's what hurts.


----------



## jknappva

Dearest Julie, I sure hope your daughter remembers your birthday. You're so very special and I hope all of these wishes from your Tea Party friends help you realize how much we love you.
Tons of birthday hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I have pictures of those cakes and our pictures are our screen saver so I get to see them and remember my birthday with all you wonderful new friends, it was one of my best birthdays ever!


And hope today was a wonderful one too. It was such fun celebrating with you and having some of your family there too!! Are you doing or have you done anything special today?


----------



## Poledra65

Oh, missed that it was also Dawns birthday, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's great!!!!!!!! Enjoy the birthday video I posted.


----------



## gagesmom

Oh dear Kaye, I am so sad. Poor wicket, but as you say at least he is home and laid to rest. My heart breaks for you my dear. Hugs from Canada for you and DH.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Kaye- I am so sorry to hear this- the mystery is unlikely to be solved- but at least we know he is safe beyond any further hurt. Hugs to you, dear!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so very sorry! I know how painful losing a beloved fur-baby is.
I'm so glad you have little Ryssa to help heal the pain in your heart.
God bless you,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

I have a further long list of thank yous :

Martina
Angela- you were in plenty of time- not yet mid-day!
Lin (TNS)
Kaye (Poledra) Thought the Minions were hilarious and the two cakes lovely!
Sandi, (AZ)
Dawn (Pup lover)
JuneK

Thank you so much everyone for your good wishes! The sun is shining momentarily, I will do my INR blood test tomorrow- I am waiting in for a phone call I know will come from my 'caring caller' (thanks to St John Ambulance service). The Courier dropped off a parcel- but it was only one I had ordered a few days ago- and I think my friend has also forgotten- ah well at least I have masses of well wishes from the Tea Party!


----------



## pacer

Poledra....Sorry to hear of Wicket's passing. I am relieved that you were notified and given an option on his final resting place. At least you have some closure and won't be searching and wondering every day.


----------



## kehinkle

Kate, so sorry to hear about Wicket. Mystery solved. Was he very old? We had a doxey that walked away from the yard while we (Mom and I) were visiting my brother in PA. I looked all over for him but never found him. He was my dad's dog and we think that he was so broken hearted over my dad's death. 

Sam, a ball field seems like a good idea to me, esp with both boys loving the sport and the little one most likely will too. Can't wait to see it. Popcorn and peanuts, please.

Lazy day here. No nap so hopefully I won't get a call. Bought a couple tomatoes, a cucumber, and green pepper from a farm store near here. Mixed them with white balsamic vinegar and olive oil with a bit of salt, pepper and red pepper flakes. So good and refreshing. Also bought strawberries and cherries (from California). Have a tomato left for tomorrow. Was able to work on a piece of crochet that I'm doing. Will post when finished.

Hope everyone has had a good start to their week. Seems the days are going faster all the time. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{Kaye}}}} I am so, so sorry about Wicket.


----------



## nicho

Kaye, so very sorry to hear the sad news about Wicket. Hugs to you.

On a brighter note, happy birthday wishes to Dawn and Julie - enjoy your special day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Denise!


----------



## Designer1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> What an awesome piece-- I've done copper tooling and this one was NOT easy!  You did a beautiful job.


Thankyou so much. When we were in NewZealand in the early 70's I did copper carvings of New Zealand people and carvings. I ended up in business and really enjoyed myself. Pat would frame them and we would sell them in Auckland in different stores, and then I got into doing special requests. We kept the business until we headed back to Canada. We lived just north of where Julie lives, overlooking Manly Bay . Wonderful memories. Lots of stories.

I was very lucky to be featured in the New Zealand Women's weekly which was a very big honor. We went back twice since l973 and my copper pictures were still on the walls of all my friends'homes with copies of the write up framed too. I am still in touch with a lot of them. We lived just north of Julie on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Happy memories. I am posting the article. I think if you click on view and zoom you will be able to read the article.


----------



## ChrisEl

Happy Birthday, Julie, and here's to the start of a very good year!

So sorry about Wicket, but knowing is better. I think you can honor a beloved pet who has passed on by sharing your love with a new one, which is what you are doing. I know you will have much joy from Ryssa.


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie, and here's to the start of a very good year!
> 
> So sorry about Wicket, but knowing is better. I think you can honor a beloved pet who has passed on by sharing your love with a new one, which is what you are doing. I know you will have much joy from Ryssa.


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## gagesmom

Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup: 


Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes. 

Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> The Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


Great job Melody. Hope you find just the eyes you want.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is so cute Melody!


gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


----------



## sassafras123

Dear Julie, wishing you a most happy birthday and many more.
Kaye, I am heartbroken for you on losing Wicket. BLESS the lady from the pound. I am glad you have the comfort of burying him at home.
Sam, I am enchanted with the possibility of the boys having their very own battlefield. Lovely idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Dear Julie, wishing you a most happy birthday and many more.
> Kaye, I am heartbroken for you on losing Wicket. BLESS the lady from the pound. I am glad you have the comfort of burying him at home.
> Sam, I am enchanted with the possibility of the boys having their very own battlefield. Lovely idea.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## flyty1n

Wow Shirley, that is so neat. You are a many talented woman. 
So sorry about Wicket, but so glad you found him and were able to bury him at home. 
It is the International Marathon of indexing in which the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints has people from all over the world setting a new record in indexing records that they have filmed, also from all over the world, so they can be used for family history research. They are hoping for a new record of 50,000 volunteers all indexing in 24 hours. Right now the LDS server is unavailable, so I checked out my favorite knitting group.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much. When we were in NewZealand in the early 70's I did copper carvings of New Zealand people and carvings. I ended up in business and really enjoyed myself. Pat would frame them and we would sell them in Auckland in different stores, and then I got into doing special requests. We kept the business until we headed back to Canada. We lived just north of where Julie lives, overlooking Manly Bay . Wonderful memories. Lots of stories.
> 
> I was very lucky to be featured in the New Zealand Women's weekly which was a very big honor. We went back twice since l973 and my copper pictures were still on the walls of all my friends'homes with copies of the write up framed too. I am still in touch with a lot of them. We lived just north of Julie on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Happy memories. I am posting the article. I think if you click on view and zoom you will be able to read the article.


just wow and more wow! I love the lions.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


Oh, how cute!


----------



## jheiens

ChrisEl said:


> So sorry about Wicket, but knowing is better. I think you can honor a beloved pet who has passed on by sharing your love with a new one, which is what you are doing. I know you will have much joy from Ryssa.


What a lovely turn of phrase, Chris.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider

Oh Kaye I am so sorry. Hug that new little one so tight. At least you can go and visit him and you know where he is.


----------



## iamsam

i'm so sorry poledra - how awful. do you have any idea how he got there and how he died? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

Poledra, just read about Wicket. So sad, but now he's home. {{{ Comforting hugs}}}


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of other KP'ers around! One's like BettyIrene who obviously read the Tea Party- because she does post here from time to time. I think she is involved with a Blue Grass festival that weekend though- Not exactly sure of my facts!


Heather and I decided to leave it at TPers (past or present)-with the exception of course of your friend this year. And if we decide to repeat it maybe widen it to KP rather than TP (and this would make it more complicated to arrange as we would certainly have more). As I said I'm sure some of the Adelaide KPers would come because we are already talking of maybe taking a road trip somewhere.


----------



## darowil

HAppy Birthday indeed JUlie- just as well we had somewhere else keeping track of your birthday. Hope you have a nice day- just do what you want for the rest of the day.

Can't remeber if I said Happy Birthday to Dawn. But I htink you are celebrating at the same time aren't you? Different days but together.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all.

I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them. So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Happy birthday Aran



Aran said:


> I am still alive. Really I am. I just get so busy doing things that I forget to check in. Last Saturday, I went to a farmers market, did laundry, went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge for a good hike, & then still did my usual shopping afterward. Ottawa is a wonderful place in northern Ohio. It's a swamp with dikes built up to separate the swamp into different pools, allowing water levels to be changed as needed. It's a birders paradise. Not that I'm a birder, but I saw a group of 20-30 great egrets in one such pool. They were magnificent, and when I went around one corner, the group thought that I was too close so they all flew away, making another gorgeous vista. I saw a few great blue herons, too, and lots of smaller birds. The deer flies kept biting so much that I cut my walk short.
> 
> Monday was my birthday, and my family bought me a GPS for my car, so hopefully, I won't get lost going to the winery or Sam's house when we gather in October. Ceili & I got so lost going both places last year that we got there long after everyone else had already arrived.
> 
> Next weekend, I'll be with my Quaker Friends all weekend for our annual sessions so you won't hear from me at all. I enjoy this group, but frankly, I get tired of all the reading at times, which is why you don't hear from me.
> 
> On Saturday, my friend Rilma Buckman will turn 99. We are celebrating on Sunday. She taught sociology for many years, and her mind is still pretty wonderful. Here is a "Rilmaism" to ponder: "Wondering leads to wonder."


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got through to page 22 but I didn't finish last week's posts. I'll have to go back and catch up.
> 
> PurpleFi - Sorry about your strawberries. I didn't know that slugs ate these too. The Cosmos are lovely. The town of Uxbridge, Ontario, has adopted these as their flower so there are lots around. I've had Cedar Waxwings flitting around my garden lately. I'm going to try to get a photo of them before they're gone.
> 
> I am going to give up with strawberries. We have plenty of rhubarb and the blackberries are just about ripening, the slugs don't seem to go for those. We get waxwings here in the winter. Uxbridge is a town about 25 miles away from here
> 
> 
> 
> And we lived very close to it-6 stops on the tube.
> Canada seems to have more place names from the UK than we do here and I thought we had a lot.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Time to make some breakfast- the news is all full of the Malaysian Airlines Disaster. I liked the Birthday when men walked on the moon better!


My sisters birthday is the 12th Spetmeber. Which of course over here in real time was 9/11- so she woke up to TV images of the Twin Towers.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i think our students would benefit from a school year like that - no time to forget what you have learned. it would be the parents that would do the most complaining i think. --- sam


Oh no- I would have hated almost all the holidays being at once. How do you keep kids occupied for so long? Maryanne while well and truly ready for holidays as they came would be equally in need of returning by the end of our summer break. If she hadn't had a systme with breaks in it she would have been a total wipe out at school and have been a falure- after about 6 weeks of the year she would have almost stopped learning and been a disruption in the classroom.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry that Wicket has died- but at least you now know which is a relief for you- and you do have your new puppy to help you. I'm sure she is a delight for you.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them. So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


Well at tleast the house is nice and clean now! Won't need to do as much cleaning when you leave. At least it will be easy to move all the small stuff


----------



## Ms. Tess

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuu
Happy Birthday dear Dawn
Happy Birthday to youuuuu!!!

Wishing you a wonderful day where you are spoiled completely and many many more amazing years!! 

Hugssssssssss
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuu
Happy Birthday dear Julie
Happy Birthday to you!!!

Wishing you a day filled with sunshine, love, friends, and of course being spoiled completely. Many many more wonderful years too!

Hugssssss
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Awww I am broken hearted right along with you Poledra. How very sad. At least now you have closure and you know where he is. Never knowing is always the hardest. Hugs to you. Now you know why this new puppy was put in your path. Much love, Tess


----------



## busyworkerbee

You gave me a chuckle with this. It put in mind last Saturday. I helped man a fundraising bbq at one of the local hardware stores (another fundraising venture for the RSL sub branch). A few kids came up with mum and/or dad in sports gear. I was serving and would simply ask if they had had fun. The universal answer was yes. Only then did I enquire if they had won. Some yes, some no, but they had fun (which I thought was more important, especially for the younger kids)



thewren said:


> well - two games down and two - possibly three (depending on how we do)more games to play. tonight was a mixed package. we played defiance first - we won the game 17/3.
> 
> the next game was with Maumee - they were fresh (i'm using this as an excuse you understand) and beat us 4/25 - actually they creamed us.
> 
> however Maumee was then going to play the mavericks (a composit team of four different districts where they can pick the best of the best) - in the same situation we played them. they were fresh for our game but not so for the game with the mavericks. anxious to hear the outcome. none the less - we had a good time and the boys did not seem to take it too heart which is good.
> 
> thank you for the cudos for my opening - four recipes - that is pretty lame in my book - but i intend to wow you throughout the week with what i had found for this week.
> 
> i am hoping it is hot for tomorrows game (11:30AM) - it has been far too cool for july. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


How true is that. HAd many people looking at our things over the weekend and while a fair amount sold a lot was looked at, price looked at tand then put down. Didn't hear anyone actually say anything about the cost . Actually yes one young mother looked at a hat, 100% pure silk and was astounded by the price (I suspect she had very little money, but clearly good taste). But her father simply handed over the money no questions asked. Mind you they didn't even try the hat on!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> You gave me a chuckle with this. It put in mind last Saturday. I helped man a fundraising bbq at one of the local hardware stores (another fundraising venture for the RSL sub branch). A few kids came up with mum and/or dad in sports gear. I was serving and would simply ask if they had had fun. The universal answer was yes. Only then did I enquire if they had won. Some yes, some no, but they had fun (which I thought was more important, especially for the younger kids)


I agree that for the littlies having fun is the most important thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> HAppy Birthday indeed JUlie- just as well we had somewhere else keeping track of your birthday. Hope you have a nice day- just do what you want for the rest of the day.
> 
> Can't remeber if I said Happy Birthday to Dawn. But I htink you are celebrating at the same time aren't you? Different days but together.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them. So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


That is most unfortunate- but glad it can be sorted over such a short distance!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ms. Tess said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuu
> Happy Birthday dear Julie
> Happy Birthday to you!!!
> 
> Wishing you a day filled with sunshine, love, friends, and of course being spoiled completely. Many many more wonderful years too!
> 
> Hugssssss
> Tess =)


Thank you Tess- I know I have a Birthday parcel coming from Bronwen, now- but maybe it will come tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ms. Tess said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuu
> Happy Birthday dear Julie
> Happy Birthday to you!!!
> 
> Wishing you a day filled with sunshine, love, friends, and of course being spoiled completely. Many many more wonderful years too!
> 
> Hugssssss
> Tess =)


Ooooops a gwennie- and what's more the computer did it to me!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like you got to talk to Bronwen on your birthday---I'm so glad....and then knowing a parcel is coming makes it even more delightful.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tess- I know I have a Birthday parcel coming from Bronwen, now- but maybe it will come tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like you got to talk to Bronwen on your birthday---I'm so glad....and then knowing a parcel is coming makes it even more delightful.


I rang them myself- but I know how very busy she is she had to leave home at 8 this morning, and was in the middle of getting the little boy to bed- because he was rubbing his eyes- she had mean't to send a text- but I got there first- and there is the parcel coming.


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Birthday Julie... I hope you have had a nice day. HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Julie... I hope you have had a nice day. HUGS


Quiet! but Zara next door who helps me made me a strawberry and cream cake- most of which I have eaten! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Julie... I hope you have had a nice day. HUGS


Getting bored waiting for the post to go through, and fiddling around on other windows seems to be the answer to 'how to create a Gwennie'


----------



## nicho

Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!

Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang them myself- but I know how very busy she is she had to leave home at 8 this morning, and was in the middle of getting the little boy to bed- because he was rubbing his eyes- she had mean't to send a text- but I got there first- and there is the parcel coming.


wishing you a very happy birthday Julie.........sorry its latexx


----------



## agnescr

Will now go back and see what i have misses over weekend, sun is trying to shine and wind has dropped so might be nice this afternoon


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


Hope you soon feel better- and feel up to knitting again!


----------



## agnescr

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


So sorry that Wicket has gone,but you have the comfort of the new puppy Hugs to you all xx


----------



## agnescr

Pup lover said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! Love the stepping stones Shirley, thank you. Mom, I and two friends went to the flea market, omg so much larger than what we expected and off course this is the first day in the 80s for quite awhile so was pretty warm and sunny. Bought an old moving bank a golfer for DH for our anniversary in October and some placemats and some peaches and tomatoes since ours are not turning. We then went to DS1s condo and then to a Chinese buffet with DS1 and his roommate an honorary son. Had a good day! Totally worn out!
> 
> Prayers n hugs


will add belated birthday wishes xx


----------



## agnescr

gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


----------



## agnescr

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


great pics....nice to see other places if only second hand
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Poledra - So sorry to hear the sad news about Wicket, but I'm glad that you found out what happened to him. What age was he?


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them. So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


Close or far, moving is complete chaos. Hope it goes as smoothly as possible for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That was great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tess- I know I have a Birthday parcel coming from Bronwen, now- but maybe it will come tomorrow!


She must be on American time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang them myself- but I know how very busy she is she had to leave home at 8 this morning, and was in the middle of getting the little boy to bed- because he was rubbing his eyes- she had mean't to send a text- but I got there first- and there is the parcel coming.


Awww, very smart of you to call yourself. Just wish you could have spoken to the grandchildren. I know daughter was busy but it is your birthday and a call means so much. You aren't the only one this happens to. Often, the only way we get to talk with the son and family on or near our birthday is if we arrange a birthday dinner for ourselves and invite them. LOL Life sure is strange in this busy day and age. That said, how lovely that a package is in the mail. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


Fabulous photos and love that window display.

Amazing shot of the glacier. They are all amazing. Thank you so much for sharing. Oooh, fun coming out of that tunnel into the light again.

So sorry you are sick. Often happens on long flights that you pick up something. Perhaps that's how you got sick, but no matter how, I do hope you will soon be over this and feeling better real soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> wishing you a very happy birthday Julie.........sorry its latexx


LOL
Not late our time!!!!

Dawn and Julie's birthdays are on separate days but the same day. Sounds like a riddle doesn't it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


Prayers Dawn. Hope she will be ok. Keep us posted when you can. I do hope your boss will be understanding about this and not put pressure on you.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much. When we were in NewZealand in the early 70's I did copper carvings of New Zealand people and carvings. I ended up in business and really enjoyed myself. Pat would frame them and we would sell them in Auckland in different stores, and then I got into doing special requests. We kept the business until we headed back to Canada. We lived just north of where Julie lives, overlooking Manly Bay . Wonderful memories. Lots of stories.
> 
> I was very lucky to be featured in the New Zealand Women's weekly which was a very big honor. We went back twice since l973 and my copper pictures were still on the walls of all my friends'homes with copies of the write up framed too. I am still in touch with a lot of them. We lived just north of Julie on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Happy memories. I am posting the article. I think if you click on view and zoom you will be able to read the article.


Shirley, you're so talented in everything you do. A true artist in every sense of the word!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


So cute! I'm sure it will be a hit at your craft table!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them. So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


Dart! I hate moving so I completely understand!
5 years ago, I just moved from my 3rd floor apartment to a first floor apartment. 
What made it so hard was the fact that physically I had to depend on my sister and children to move me. In earlier years, I had a hard time finding things I'd put away. You can imagine how hard it was when someone else put them away!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


Love, love, love it!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet! but Zara next door who helps me made me a strawberry and cream cake- most of which I have eaten! Hugs to you!


What a great birthday cake!! I know you enjoyed it. So glad you have a present to look forward to.

Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


Hope you're soon well. I waited too long to see the Dr when I had bronchitis last year. It took me over a month to recover. But you're much younger and you didn't wait too long for the Dr visit. Love the pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Will now go back and see what i have misses over weekend, sun is trying to shine and wind has dropped so might be nice this afternoon


Your flowers are lovely. Thanks for sharing them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


So sorry. I hope you soon have good news to share.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Pup Lover, sending healing energy for your mom.


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> Your Ryssa is a wonderful little puppy..and she is very fortunate to have you as her family. She is a keeper for sure.


Thank you, the cats aren't too sure and Buster gets a little grumpy at her, but Mocha, surpisingly, thinks she nifty. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer...Congratulations on the promotion!!!!
> 
> Purple...Oh no, too bad about the strawberries. Seems if the slugs don't get them the birds do.
> 
> Ohio Joy...So glad you are well enough to do the squares. Sure has not been an easy task and poison ivy can be bad, but sounds like you had one of the worst. Stay well dear friend.
> 
> Shirley...Good tip about the beer and slugs, to save the berries.
> There was a photo posted of you with Nicho in last weeks KTP. Page 28:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-28.html#5678706
> 
> Stella...Dove is such a lovely name. I had a bassett hound named Angel and she really was an Angel.
> 
> Paula...So glad the fossil hunt was so wonderful but I sure can understand why you would be tired.
> 
> Kaye...Your new puppy is so sweet and adorable, as is your niece. If you have shown photos of her before, she has really grown, or was that someone else?
> 
> Sassafras...So surprised when you said you are 5'. I pictured you much taller than me.
> 
> Karena...I'm sure it is absolutely wonderful. I did something similar without the meat. Used fresh tomatoes, onion, olive oil and garlic. Was sooooo good.
> 
> Sam...Doesn't seem fair playing against a team made up with all the best players. Can tell how you love Avery and he is so cute.


I somehow missed that Pacer had gotten a promotion, Congratulations Pacer!!!! Ryssa is trying to help type, she's excited for you too. 

Yes, I have posted at least one pic of her before, she certainly has grown, 12 going on 23. lol... But she's a good girl, a little silly, but that's to be expected of a "preteen" as she is sure to remind us. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


Oh that is fantastic!! I like that, so glad you shared it.


----------



## Poledra65

Ms. Tess said:


> Awww I am broken hearted right along with you Poledra. How very sad. At least now you have closure and you know where he is. Never knowing is always the hardest. Hugs to you. Now you know why this new puppy was put in your path. Much love, Tess


Thank you, that was beautiful. Yes, she was a gift for sure, Wicket will always be missed and never replaced, but it's good to have another life to focus on. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


Beautiful, I have to take David home to Alaska one summer soon, I do miss Alaskan summers, winters, not so much. 
Hope the bronchitis passes soon, not fun at all.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry poledra - how awful. do you have any idea how he got there and how he died? --- sam


No, we are wondering if he thought it was our garden, and if maybe a rattlesnake got him, David wonders if he went to die, as he was an older dog, we'll just never know, he was in the very back corner of the poor ladys garden, so I'm fairly sure he wasn't hit by a car or anything, but at least he's at peace and he was happy and much loved the last couple years of his life.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I made it all the way to p6 of last weeks ktp. I have been head down, bum up doing quarterly inspection clean. Inspection over, then we got call from manager of rental company eith the news that the house is on market. The owners hadn't notified them, the agent with the listing contacted them.  So now the packing and sorting begins. The rental manager has offered a property nearby (right next door) so should not be going too far. But it is disruption I didn't need.


Oh, no fun at all. Hope that the move to the new property is a fairly easy one though and that it works out to be a good one for you.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear about Wicket. Mystery solved. Was he very old? We had a doxey that walked away from the yard while we (Mom and I) were visiting my brother in PA. I looked all over for him but never found him. He was my dad's dog and we think that he was so broken hearted over my dad's death.
> 
> Sam, a ball field seems like a good idea to me, esp with both boys loving the sport and the little one most likely will too. Can't wait to see it. Popcorn and peanuts, please.
> 
> Lazy day here. No nap so hopefully I won't get a call. Bought a couple tomatoes, a cucumber, and green pepper from a farm store near here. Mixed them with white balsamic vinegar and olive oil with a bit of salt, pepper and red pepper flakes. So good and refreshing. Also bought strawberries and cherries (from California). Have a tomato left for tomorrow. Was able to work on a piece of crochet that I'm doing. Will post when finished.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good start to their week. Seems the days are going faster all the time.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Thank you, yes, he was at least 12 years old, maybe even older. 
Your veggies sound fantastic. 
Stay safe out there. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Will now go back and see what i have misses over weekend, sun is trying to shine and wind has dropped so might be nice this afternoon


What a lovely garden you have. Beautiful hydrangeas too and yes, that rose is a gorgeous pure white.,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy, your lunch was my kinda lunch!!

The other day I fixed DH and myself a fast food lunch. Wrapped some big leaves of swiss chard around thick tomato slices with vidalia onion and smoked, flavored tempeh on top and some mustard and parsley, Oh my but it was good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love your photos but so sorry that you got sick. Bronchitis is nothing to mess with so I'm glad you are now on medications. I haven't gotten much knitting done either---both emotional and physical toll of all the running around. I need to be able to focus to knit and being over tired isn't conducive to knitting for me.

Get better soon...enjoy some sleepy time.



nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going out for your Mom....hope she recovers from whatever happened quickly. Hugs.



Pup lover said:


> Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just checking in for the day. Back to hot weather again with nearly 100F degrees today so I'll be staying inside! We'll have DGS all day today -- he is allergic to cats and although he was on antihistamine while around our DS's house before and after his company picnic, DGS developed some wheezing. DD#2 kept him at rest, etc. yesterday, but he was still having breathing issues last night so she's taking him to the doctor this a.m. and then bringing him over. It will be a movie and knitting day.

DD#1 called yesterday and seems bored and generally depressed that she's housebound without being able to drive and feeling over dependent on girlfriends, etc. So, DH will head down there Wednesday and take her to her surgery follow up and keep her company for a couple of days and then I'll head down there the following week for a few days and will do some deep cleaning and more food preparation. She should be able to hobble and even put weight on the leg by then so she can get her own meals from the refrigerator to the microwave, etc. I'll have to miss the Chicago Yarn Crawl (don't need to be spending the money anyway and it's always too much temptation when I see all the beautiful yarns- besides, I'll have ample opportunity to buy at the MW Stitches Show. I'll stay down there until about the 5th or 6th and then head back home. DH will head off for his fishing trip and I'll be going to the Stitches Show. DH is gone all the next week so I'll be here with the DGS after camp every day. Once that week is over, I may go down again before the niece's Texas wedding reception at the end of the month. DD#1 should be ready to start school when it opens---at least I hope so. I would think that she would be able to drive after 6 weeks of rehab...she'll still have the PIC line, but she should still be able to manage that. We'll see.

I'll be stopping in to see niece/nephew and great nephew tomorrow after my doctor's appointment. He's doing very well and the antibiotics are kicking the infection...they're hopeful that once off the antibiotics, that the kidney and liver enzymes will return to normal...the organs are still functioning--just some minor complications. He'll hopefully be home within two weeks.

Whew...lots going on.


----------



## sassafras123

I have lost cauliflower recipe. Thought I bookmarked it. I belief you cut cauliflower into "steaks" marinated and baked. Bought cauliflower. Frustrating. Can anyone help?


----------



## Pup lover

Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers for your MOM and her DH....hope everything comes out okay....hugs and wish I could be there to hold your hand.



Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in for the day. Back to hot weather again with nearly 100F degrees today so I'll be staying inside! We'll have DGS all day today -- he is allergic to cats and although he was on antihistamine while around our DS's house before and after his company picnic, DGS developed some wheezing. DD#2 kept him at rest, etc. yesterday, but he was still having breathing issues last night so she's taking him to the doctor this a.m. and then bringing him over. It will be a movie and knitting day.
> 
> DD#1 called yesterday and seems bored and generally depressed that she's housebound without being able to drive and feeling over dependent on girlfriends, etc. So, DH will head down there Wednesday and take her to her surgery follow up and keep her company for a couple of days and then I'll head down there the following week for a few days and will do some deep cleaning and more food preparation. She should be able to hobble and even put weight on the leg by then so she can get her own meals from the refrigerator to the microwave, etc. I'll have to miss the Chicago Yarn Crawl (don't need to be spending the money anyway and it's always too much temptation when I see all the beautiful yarns- besides, I'll have ample opportunity to buy at the MW Stitches Show. I'll stay down there until about the 5th or 6th and then head back home. DH will head off for his fishing trip and I'll be going to the Stitches Show. DH is gone all the next week so I'll be here with the DGS after camp every day. Once that week is over, I may go down again before the niece's Texas wedding reception at the end of the month. DD#1 should be ready to start school when it opens---at least I hope so. I would think that she would be able to drive after 6 weeks of rehab...she'll still have the PIC line, but she should still be able to manage that. We'll see.
> 
> I'll be stopping in to see niece/nephew and great nephew tomorrow after my doctor's appointment. He's doing very well and the antibiotics are kicking the infection...they're hopeful that once off the antibiotics, that the kidney and liver enzymes will return to normal...the organs are still functioning--just some minor complications. He'll hopefully be home within two weeks.
> 
> Whew...lots going on.


Oh my goodness, I'm dizzy just thinking about all you are keeping up with. Big Hugs to you friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


Thanks so much. It is good for you to know what is going on with your mom and that she is getting the care she needs, although I'm sure it is a worry for you that this time she was scared and not positive like before. Do know I am sending her healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...Pacer posted this in last weeks KTP:

Check out...http://www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/

Sam posted a recipe also so I will see if I can find his too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's the other one from Sam:

here is another recipe --- sam

Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce

Serves 4

An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!

Ingredients:

1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons water
Pinch of sugar
1 green onion, finely minced
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.

2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.

3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.

Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sassafrass was looking for these -- maybe the recipe for your cauliflower wings is what she's look for also. Thanks, Daralene.



Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the other one from Sam:
> 
> here is another recipe --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
> 2 teaspoons water
> Pinch of sugar
> 1 green onion, finely minced
> 1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
> 2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.
> 
> 2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.
> 
> 3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.
> 
> Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/


----------



## Gweniepooh

I waited until I caught up to see if you had posted anything more.....prayers being said for your mom and also for her DH. Prayers for peace and comfort for you too Dawn.


Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dawn, healing and positive thoughts for Mom and family.



Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


He has to keep the herd together! We had a dog who was half shepherd and he did the same thing, trying to keep everyone in the same room (sometimes, he would sit outside the bathroom door and make sure you came back out, lol).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have taken a short nap but am still so tired. Fixed spaghetti last night so will have some leftovers for lunch then maybe sleep a bit more.


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. Wishing you many good things for the year ahead.

Marilyn


----------



## machriste

Oh Kaye, I'm late getting to read here, but wanted to add my "sorries" to you. Unfortunately, so many of us know what it's like to lose pet friend. It's just plain hard! Glad he's resting near you. 

Weekend has been CRAZY here!! Jack needed another biopsy because they didn't get enough tissue the first time. At first that made me want to sock the surgeon, but when it was explained how unpredictable it can be, I calmed down. So first the radiologist said he wouldn't recommend another because of the partially collapsed lung from the first one, then the surgeon talked about the risks and the possibility of a chest tube, but they did it. Of course there was a pneumothorax again and we were in the hospital from 9 am to about 3:30 with hourly chest x-rays after the biopsy. Jack's relatives flew in at 11 am that morning and thankfully, they rented a car. They are at Minnehaha Falls today, going to the Mall of America after that. I'm going to work with my watercolor mentor for a couple hours this afternoon. That should settle me down. The visitors fly out tomorrow am.


----------



## purl2diva

Dawn-prayers for your mom, her DH and you.

Safe journey for the hikers.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, so sorry about Jack's pneumothorax. Pray all well now. Love to see your watercolors.
Rookie and Daralene thank you so much for recipes. I think I'll use the one with ginger and sesame seeds as it looks delicious and one step.
Maya and I had nice walk with just enough breeze to feel good. Did half hour Zumba class. Hope to go to pool later. I'm bound and determined to have a weight loss this week.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sending Jack healing thoughts--hope the watercolor helps you relax.


----------



## iamsam

very true - those that don't do handwork have no idea the time it takes. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


----------



## iamsam

very true - and it is good for them to lose once in a while to teach them good sportsmanship. and our boys did have fun - they were disappointed they didn't get a trophy but they had fun. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> You gave me a chuckle with this. It put in mind last Saturday. I helped man a fundraising bbq at one of the local hardware stores (another fundraising venture for the RSL sub branch). A few kids came up with mum and/or dad in sports gear. I was serving and would simply ask if they had had fun. The universal answer was yes. Only then did I enquire if they had won. Some yes, some no, but they had fun (which I thought was more important, especially for the younger kids)


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, that was beautiful. Yes, she was a gift for sure, Wicket will always be missed and never replaced, but it's good to have another life to
> 
> Oopsie!! A Gwennie or maybe we should start calling them "Junnies" since I'm posting more of them than Gwen these days!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, that was beautiful. Yes, she was a gift for sure, Wicket will always be missed and never replaced, but it's good to have another life to focus on.
> Hugs


you're right.. Ryssa won't replace Wicket but getting another fur-baby does help the healing process.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your mother dawn - hopefully it will not be a long hospital stay. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


----------



## martina

Dawn. Hope your mum recovers soon. The family are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


I'll definitely keep your mom in my prayers!!
And praying for comfort for you.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

what a drag for you nicho - rest up and get well quick. i have had several bouts of bronchitis - not fun - and the cough is around forever - it will eventually leave - honest. but i well understand not wanting to knit - it just wipes my energy and i just want to lay. sending you tons of healing energy and the hopes you are soon back in the pink. --- sam



nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


They have a good crowd for the hiking adventure!
Sidney obviously didn't want her to go. LOL!!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i think the third floor apartment would have been better - you could see out more - just me thinking - i always liked the top floor. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Dart! I hate moving so I completely understand!
> 5 years ago, I just moved from my 3rd floor apartment to a first floor apartment.
> What made it so hard was the fact that physically I had to depend on my sister and children to move me. In earlier years, I had a hard time finding things I'd put away. You can imagine how hard it was when someone else put them away!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Oh Kaye, I'm late getting to read here, but wanted to add my "sorries" to you. Unfortunately, so many of us know what it's like to lose pet friend. It's just plain hard! Glad he's resting near you.
> 
> Weekend has been CRAZY here!! Jack needed another biopsy because they didn't get enough tissue the first time. At first that made me want to sock the surgeon, but when it was explained how unpredictable it can be, I calmed down. So first the radiologist said he wouldn't recommend another because of the partially collapsed lung from the first one, then the surgeon talked about the risks and the possibility of a chest tube, but they did it. Of course there was a pneumothorax again and we were in the hospital from 9 am to about 3:30 with hourly chest x-rays after the biopsy. Jack's relatives flew in at 11 am that morning and thankfully, they rented a car. They are at Minnehaha Falls today, going to the Mall of America after that. I'm going to work with my watercolor mentor for a couple hours this afternoon. That should settle me down. The visitors fly out tomorrow am.


Praying that things will turn out for the best for Jack and that a few hours with your watercolors will comfort you.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i must have missed it Jeanette - what is wrong with dd1? you be safe with all that driving - and safe travels to your dh. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in for the day. Back to hot weather again with nearly 100F degrees today so I'll be staying inside! We'll have DGS all day today -- he is allergic to cats and although he was on antihistamine while around our DS's house before and after his company picnic, DGS developed some wheezing. DD#2 kept him at rest, etc. yesterday, but he was still having breathing issues last night so she's taking him to the doctor this a.m. and then bringing him over. It will be a movie and knitting day.
> 
> DD#1 called yesterday and seems bored and generally depressed that she's housebound without being able to drive and feeling over dependent on girlfriends, etc. So, DH will head down there Wednesday and take her to her surgery follow up and keep her company for a couple of days and then I'll head down there the following week for a few days and will do some deep cleaning and more food preparation. She should be able to hobble and even put weight on the leg by then so she can get her own meals from the refrigerator to the microwave, etc. I'll have to miss the Chicago Yarn Crawl (don't need to be spending the money anyway and it's always too much temptation when I see all the beautiful yarns- besides, I'll have ample opportunity to buy at the MW Stitches Show. I'll stay down there until about the 5th or 6th and then head back home. DH will head off for his fishing trip and I'll be going to the Stitches Show. DH is gone all the next week so I'll be here with the DGS after camp every day. Once that week is over, I may go down again before the niece's Texas wedding reception at the end of the month. DD#1 should be ready to start school when it opens---at least I hope so. I would think that she would be able to drive after 6 weeks of rehab...she'll still have the PIC line, but she should still be able to manage that. We'll see.
> 
> I'll be stopping in to see niece/nephew and great nephew tomorrow after my doctor's appointment. He's doing very well and the antibiotics are kicking the infection...they're hopeful that once off the antibiotics, that the kidney and liver enzymes will return to normal...the organs are still functioning--just some minor complications. He'll hopefully be home within two weeks.
> 
> Whew...lots going on.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i think the third floor apartment would have been better - you could see out more - just me thinking - i always liked the top floor. --- sam


If I weren't confined to the wheelchair to get around, it wouldn't have been bad. But if there were a fire or if the electricity goes out, it's definitely NOT good since the elevators wouldn't work!!
That was a factor plus it was on the back of the building so the only thing I saw was the driveway and the next door apartment building. And it was only a one bedroom and I needed a 2 bedroom since my daughter was moving in with me.
I see much more here at the front of the building. I can be the typical old lady loooking at the goings and comings of the neighbors!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely ad busy day here. 
Firstly I could not get onto the internet this morning, so I have refreshed (what every that means) my computer, swore at it and had several glasses of wine and now it seems to be working.
Mr P an our neighbour have taken down a chimney that was not needed and had started to let in water. I decided to go shopping and when I came back I found Mr P up the ladder (he is band fro using ladders as he fell off one last year and rather hurt himself) so I gave him a lecture and told my neighbour off for letting him go up there. They looked like two naughty school boys and I found it very hard not to laugh.
After lunch I went for a swim, just for some peace and quiet and when I came home I finished the bunting I was making.
DD and her family are at the seaside for a few days and have just skyped us, so now I am going to sit and knit for the rest of the evening.

Sending condolences, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Very very late Monday photos....


----------



## iamsam

here we go joy. --- sam

Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce

Serves 4

An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!

Ingredients:

1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons water
Pinch of sugar
1 green onion, finely minced
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.

2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork. 
3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.

Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/

Cauliflower Fried Rice

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: heaping 1 1/3 cups  Old Points: 2 pt  Points+: 3 pts

Calories: 108  Fat: 3 g  Carbs: 14  Fiber: 6  Protein: 9 g  Sugar: 1

Sodium: 868 mg  Cholesterol: 47 mg

1 medium head (about 24 oz) cauliflower, rinsed 
1 tbsp sesame oil 
2 egg whites 
1 large egg 
pinch of salt 
cooking spray 
1/2 small onion, diced fine 
1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
5 scallions, diced, whites and greens separated 
3 tbsp soy sauce, or more to taste (Tamari for Gluten Free)

Directions:

Remove the core and let the cauliflower dry completely. Coarsely chop into florets, then place half of the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous  don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

Combine egg and egg whites in a small bowl and beat with a fork. Season with salt.

Heat a large saute pan or wok over medium heat and spray with oil. Add the eggs and cook, turning a few times until set; set aside.

Add the sesame oil and saute onions, scallion whites, peas and carrots and garlic about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft.

Raise the heat to medium-high. Add the cauliflower "rice" to the saute pan along with soy sauce. Mix, cover and cook approximately 5 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until the cauliflower is slightly crispy on the outside but tender on the inside. Add the egg then remove from heat and mix in scallion greens.

Cauliflower Watercress Soup

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: 1 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt

Calories: 93  Fat: 3 g  Carb: 12 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 6 g  Sugar: 1 g

Sodium: 623 mg  Cholest: 8 mg

Ingredients:

1 tbsp butter 
1/2 cup chopped onions 
1 tbsp unbleached flour (all purpose is fine too) 
4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth (vegetarians can use vegetable broth) 
1 medium head cauliflower, chopped (about 1 1/2 lbs florets) 
4 cups watercress (3 oz) 
kosher salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

In a medium nonstick saucepan, melt the butter over low heat. Add the onions and saute until soft, about 3 minutes. Add the flour and stir about 1 to 2 minutes.

Add the chicken broth and cauliflower and increase heat to medium-high. Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer over medium-low until vegetables are tender (about 20 minutes.) 
Add the watercress until wilted, about 1 minute and puree with an immersion blender until smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. ---- Makes 7 cups

Cauliflower

1 head cauliflower
juice of one lemon
2 cloves of garlic minced
olive oil 
parmesan cheese

cut cauliflower into pieces (usually separate then cut each large piece in half)

place in a glass dish and pour juice over add garlic

pour a small amount of olive oil over the top just enough to make sure each piece of cauliflower has some

bake in 400 degree oven for 28 minutes

cauliflower should be fork tender.

salt and pepper to taste

sprinkle 1/4 cup cheese over the top...

Annbar/ktp

Cauliwings

I adapt this to my own diet and you can do the same. I don't use the butter and use chick pea flour. Thought many of you could use as is or adapt, but they are delicious. I can vouch for that and my DH who doesn't like cauliflower eats these. She said her burned on the bottom and less time didn't cook through, so you might lightly steam them first. That's what I do. I haven't made them for a while so I don't remember what I did but I would turn the oven down when I put them in.
Ingredients

1 head Cauliflower
1 cup Milk
¾ cups Flour
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
1 Tablespoon Butter
1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce
½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing
http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437

Blue cheese dressing
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons dried parsley
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
garlic salt to taste

Preparation Instructions.

Preheat oven to 450 F.

Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.

In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.

Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.

Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.

Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.

Note: The bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulled off. I tried cooking it for less time and it didnt cook through.



sassafras123 said:


> I have lost cauliflower recipe. Thought I bookmarked it. I belief you cut cauliflower into "steaks" marinated and baked. Bought cauliflower. Frustrating. Can anyone help?


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely ad busy day here.
> Firstly I could not get onto the internet this morning, so I have refreshed (what every that means) my computer, swore at it and had several glasses of wine and now it seems to be working.
> Mr P an our neighbour have taken down a chimney that was not needed and had started to let in water. I decided to go shopping and when I came back I found Mr P up the ladder (he is band fro using ladders as he fell off one last year and rather hurt himself) so I gave him a lecture and told my neighbour off for letting him go up there. They looked like two naughty school boys and I found it very hard not to laugh.
> After lunch I went for a swim, just for some peace and quiet and when I came home I finished the bunting I was making.
> DD and her family are at the seaside for a few days and have just skyped us, so now I am going to sit and knit for the rest of the evening.
> 
> Sending condolences, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Very very late Monday photos....


Hope Mr P got down from the ladder with no mishaps!
Your lovely pictures are welcome any time.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

positive healing enerty and thought zooming to mom and everyone involved - i'm sure the prayer warriors are in high gear as we speak. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


----------



## iamsam

doesn't look like kaje is taking as much as the rest of them - maybe he doesn't have his pack on - who are the girl on the left and the two men on the right? sending positive thoughts their way and hope they have a dill time. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass was looking for these -- maybe the recipe for your cauliflower wings is what she's look for also. Thanks, Daralene.


Ooops, sorry Sassafras. Your avatar is similar to Rookie's, well to me. :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to jack - and lot of calming energy to you. hopefully they did it right this time. --- sam



machriste said:


> Oh Kaye, I'm late getting to read here, but wanted to add my "sorries" to you. Unfortunately, so many of us know what it's like to lose pet friend. It's just plain hard! Glad he's resting near you.
> 
> Weekend has been CRAZY here!! Jack needed another biopsy because they didn't get enough tissue the first time. At first that made me want to sock the surgeon, but when it was explained how unpredictable it can be, I calmed down. So first the radiologist said he wouldn't recommend another because of the partially collapsed lung from the first one, then the surgeon talked about the risks and the possibility of a chest tube, but they did it. Of course there was a pneumothorax again and we were in the hospital from 9 am to about 3:30 with hourly chest x-rays after the biopsy. Jack's relatives flew in at 11 am that morning and thankfully, they rented a car. They are at Minnehaha Falls today, going to the Mall of America after that. I'm going to work with my watercolor mentor for a couple hours this afternoon. That should settle me down. The visitors fly out tomorrow am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> here we go joy. --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce
> Directions:


Thanks Sam...Looks like you covered the steaks and wings!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i hadn't thought about the elevator going out - of course - in a fire - i wasn't thinking. i'm with you - i'm a great people watcher. not much going on at our neighbors though - they pretty much stay to themselves. --- sam



jknappva said:


> If I weren't confined to the wheelchair to get around, it wouldn't have been bad. But if there were a fire or if the electricity goes out, it's definitely NOT good since the elevators wouldn't work!!
> That was a factor plus it was on the back of the building so the only thing I saw was the driveway and the next door apartment building. And it was only a one bedroom and I needed a 2 bedroom since my daughter was moving in with me.
> I see much more here at the front of the building. I can be the typical old lady loooking at the goings and comings of the neighbors!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

was it your chimney? what will you do with the bricks? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely ad busy day here.
> Firstly I could not get onto the internet this morning, so I have refreshed (what every that means) my computer, swore at it and had several glasses of wine and now it seems to be working.
> Mr P an our neighbour have taken down a chimney that was not needed and had started to let in water. I decided to go shopping and when I came back I found Mr P up the ladder (he is band fro using ladders as he fell off one last year and rather hurt himself) so I gave him a lecture and told my neighbour off for letting him go up there. They looked like two naughty school boys and I found it very hard not to laugh.
> After lunch I went for a swim, just for some peace and quiet and when I came home I finished the bunting I was making.
> DD and her family are at the seaside for a few days and have just skyped us, so now I am going to sit and knit for the rest of the evening.
> 
> Sending condolences, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Very very late Monday photos....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> was it your chimney? what will you do with the bricks? --- sam


Hi Sam, yes it was a chimney that used to serve the old boiler, but the new boiler has another chimney. Haven't a clue what he will do with the bricks, at the moment they are stacked down the end of the garden. Maybe another brick path.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> i must have missed it Jeanette - what is wrong with dd1? you be safe with all that driving - and safe travels to your dh. --- sam


She had orthopedic arthroscopic surgery on a knee that had had already 3 surgeries. This time for a torn meniscus. Came through surgery fine and then developed a hospital born infection (staph. auerrus) and had to go back in for several aspirations to remove the fluid and have it analyzed and then a very long day with surgery late in the evening to clean it out and scrape out some of the infected tissue. She stopped breathing for a few seconds when they first put her under anesthetic so they ended up double-tubing her. So right now, she's had a PIC line put in and she'll be giving herself an antibiotic called cefazolin push through the PIC line 3 times a day.

She's now recovering at home--on crutches and no weight bearing for several more days. She's hobbling around on crutches. We're hoping that she will get a boot cast so that she can walk better---she'll probably have the brace until she has the knee total reconstructed. She blew out her ACL in H.S. basket ball and has all kinds of trouble with her right knee. The knee is out of alignment with the upper and lower bones so she'll always have a problem with stability of the knee until she has it redone...that will 
probably happen at the end of this next school year.

She had a very busy summer planned as the director for Bell Braillle camps for the blind in several cities, but she had to cancel all of those and is worried about being able to start this school year on time. Right now, she's basically bored and feeling lonely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi wrote:
Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely ad busy day here. 
Firstly I could not get onto the internet this morning, so I have refreshed (what every that means) my computer, swore at it and had several glasses of wine and now it seems to be working.
Mr P an our neighbour have taken down a chimney that was not needed and had started to let in water. I decided to go shopping and when I came back I found Mr P up the ladder (he is band fro using ladders as he fell off one last year and rather hurt himself) so I gave him a lecture and told my neighbour off for letting him go up there. They looked like two naughty school boys and I found it very hard not to laugh.
After lunch I went for a swim, just for some peace and quiet and when I came home I finished the bunting I was making.
DD and her family are at the seaside for a few days and have just skyped us, so now I am going to sit and knit for the rest of the evening.

Sending condolences, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Very very late Monday photos....



Hope Mr P got down from the ladder with no mishaps!
Your lovely pictures are welcome any time.
Junek

I awoke yesterday to what sounded like Santa and his reindeer on the roof -- DH was up there cleaning and sealing gutters. I had asked that he not do it and have the guys behind us get up there. He fails to remind himself that he's a senior citizen and shouldn't be up there---hope it doesn't take a fall before he realizes it.

Hope Mr. P has recovered completely from his fall last year and is sufficiently chastised so that he doesn't do it again.


----------



## TNS

Hope you soon recover from the bronchitis, Nicho. Lovely and very interesting photos from your trip - that railway looks precarious!


----------



## agnescr

martina said:


> Dawn. Hope your mum recovers soon. The family are in my prayers.


will add my kind thoughts to Dawns Mum x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Machriste...So sorry they didn't take enough and I still think I'm with you, they should have done it right the first time. What a time you have both had. DH with the problem and you with the stress. Hoping this is the last time and they can find something else.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh dear Purple...That's not good that Mr. P fell last year. Hope he had a complete recovery. Of course he needed your reminder and he's lucky to have you to care about him.

Jeanette...It's hard getting older and realizing our limitations, for sure. Especially when we feel young inside. This is the first year DH let me hire someone to do the gutters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Had a hard time finding someone to even return our call to do the job and here I thought people needed work. They came and did the gutters today. Yay. We normally only did the first floor as the 2nd is way too high. Hope your DH will do the same. Cost a little but figure it would cost a lot more if he got hurt. He seemed quite glad to have it done, but then he is busy preparing his concert.


----------



## Sorlenna

Nicho, sorry to hear you're ill--healing thoughts on their way to you.

Glad to hear the gutters got clean, Daralene. It's a job and I'm happy DH had someone else do it--maybe he should talk to Mr. P about staying off of ladders/roofs?

DD and I went and did laundry--so that's done for a bit at least--time to remake the beds and put fresh towels in the bath. Today is my short work day and last night I did finish the "draft" of the boy sweater--need to weave in ends and get a photo. Working on another chart now but think I will knit the Banksia one more time for GD#2. Thanks to my testers for pointing out boo boos!


----------



## angelam

Evening all. Just catching up after a busy day. Very warm here again but I have had a lovely day out at Highclere Castle. For all you Downton Abbey fans you will know this is where Downton is filmed. A lady there was telling me that the film crew just finished filming the next series about two weeks ago. It should be shown sometime towards the end of the year or beginning of next year. I'll try and post a picture soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Keeping you and Mom close to my heart Dawn. Safe travels and check in when you can.


Pup lover said:


> Just got a call from one of the friends we were with yesterday, mom is in the hospital in Bloomington. apparently she went to the ER here last night and they sent her down there. So not working, sure boss wont be happy but such is life. Will update you all when I can.


----------



## Sandy

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sandy! Hope you are feeling better-


It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


----------



## iamsam

all righty folks - it's another run to the garden and gather you some carrots cause you are gonna want to make this. --- sam

North African Spiced Carrots Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 51, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 86mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 7g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g

Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
2 teaspoon paprika 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 teaspoon coriander, ground 
3 cup(s) carrot(s), sliced (4 medium-large) 
1 cup(s) water 
3 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/8 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/4 cup(s) parsley, fresh, chopped

Preparation

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add garlic, paprika, cumin and coriander; cook, stirring, until fragrant but not browned, about 20 seconds.

Add carrots, water, lemon juice and salt; bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to low, cover and cook until almost tender, 5 to 7 minutes.

Uncover and simmer, stirring often, until the carrots are just tender and the liquid is syrupy, 2 to 4 minutes. Stir in parsley. Serve hot or at room temperature

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/north-african-spiced-carrots-2.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthSexualHealth_20140721


----------



## iamsam

oh wow - i think i would have turned that hospital up side down by the time i was done - what a colossal goof on their part - i certainly hope there are no bills from them and if they are i would be seeing a lawyer. no excuse for that. tons and tons of soothing healing energy for her - maybe you could teach her to knit. tell her i am sure she will be ready by the time school starts - hopefully she will start feeling better once she can get around easier. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She had orthopedic arthroscopic surgery on a knee that had had already 3 surgeries. This time for a torn meniscus. Came through surgery fine and then developed a hospital born infection (staph. auerrus) and had to go back in for several aspirations to remove the fluid and have it analyzed and then a very long day with surgery late in the evening to clean it out and scrape out some of the infected tissue. She stopped breathing for a few seconds when they first put her under anesthetic so they ended up double-tubing her. So right now, she's had a PIC line put in and she'll be giving herself an antibiotic called cefazolin push through the PIC line 3 times a day.
> 
> She's now recovering at home--on crutches and no weight bearing for several more days. She's hobbling around on crutches. We're hoping that she will get a boot cast so that she can walk better---she'll probably have the brace until she has the knee total reconstructed. She blew out her ACL in H.S. basket ball and has all kinds of trouble with her right knee. The knee is out of alignment with the upper and lower bones so she'll always have a problem with stability of the knee until she has it redone...that will
> probably happen at the end of this next school year.
> 
> She had a very busy summer planned as the director for Bell Braillle camps for the blind in several cities, but she had to cancel all of those and is worried about being able to start this school year on time. Right now, she's basically bored and feeling lonely.


----------



## iamsam

you know they sell gutter covers - well worth the money. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear Purple...That's not good that Mr. P fell last year. Hope he had a complete recovery. Of course he needed your reminder and he's lucky to have you to care about him.
> 
> Jeanette...It's hard getting older and realizing our limitations, for sure. Especially when we feel young inside. This is the first year DH let me hire someone to do the gutters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Had a hard time finding someone to even return our call to do the job and here I thought people needed work. They came and did the gutters today. Yay. We normally only did the first floor as the 2nd is way too high. Hope your DH will do the same. Cost a little but figure it would cost a lot more if he got hurt. He seemed quite glad to have it done, but then he is busy preparing his concert.


----------



## iamsam

no - we don't want anything to be wrong - think positively sandy - sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam



Sandy said:


> It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 18 July 14
> 
> I have had a case of the sleepies this afternoon  Im not sure why. Hopefully I didnt accidently take a trazodone along with my morning meds  who knows  its just that my eyes dont want to stay open. Ive taken a little nap and hope that will do the trick.
> 
> We start a new tourney tonight here in defiance  the field is about three miles away which will make it quick to get there  it is next week that we go to Antwerp which is about 45 minutes away. We will all go together in one car that time  what with the price of gas.
> 
> Yes  I have my computer back  but oh dear. Ron installed Microsoft Word 2010 and Microsoft Outlook 2010 which is my email program. Just to give you an idea of the learning curve involved here  last night I was working in my email and somehow I deleted almost 2,000 emails in one keystroke  I mean gone  for a minute I didnt realize what had happened  I thought the sort order had changed so I tried to resort  there is no tools to click on which held the resort in my previous email. That was when the trouble started. When I realized what had happened I went in to deleted email and forwards to me several emails I wanted to keep. Now I realize that is a lot of emails but I probably get three or four hundred a day  do you know how many recipe sites there are. Lol
> 
> So  I emailed ron last night and said  is there a tutorial on how to use these programs. I have not heard back  he probably just threw his hands into the air and said  I give up. Rotflmao.
> 
> I had started this weeks knitting tea party last Sunday  just collecting recipes and throwing them in their raw state - all into the same document thinking when I had found what I wanted I would just go in and fix them. I always try to pretty them up a little  remove this and that  even them up and so forth. However  just to prove the plans of mice and men dont always materialize  they still sit there. I do have some of them ready which I will use and will get the rest of them through the week.
> 
> Do not worry  I have a ball collecting recipes for you. If I could I would copy them all I get each week and print all of them  I think the beginning of this sentence is a bit discombobulated  hope none of you are english teachers  but if I did that the first post would be on page 50 or more  so I try to restrain myself. Lol There are so many recipes out there  and knitting patterns  one could spend a life time just hunting those two items and never run out of places to go and patterns and recipes to read.
> 
> Oh yes  I wanted to include in todays opening that Avery learned to ride a bike this week without his training wheels. Gary took him to the catholic church  just up the road here  parking lot where he would have lots of room  and spent an afternoon with him. And he has been outside practically every awake minute of the day riding his bicycle and is doing so well. He is having a ball. That boy is pure sweetness  you just want to hug him to pieces.
> 
> The first recipe I really should retype to get rid of the lines  why do people key in a recipe with the underline app on? I think it is dumb  but the recipe is wonderful. I couldnt stand it  it looked terrible  couldnt stand it. Now I am going to spell a word phonetically  ordurve  so you know what I mean  cant find it in the dictionary because I really dont know how to spell it  but anyhow - think that is what this recipe is  however  dont you think you could serve this cut into four inch squares or just allow people to serve themselves out of the pan  for dinner? I think it would make a great meal with a steamed veggie for a side.
> .
> 
> You all know I love chicken and I love lemon  here is an easy recipe that uses both.
> 
> And with that I am going to close for now  I need to get ready  I am still in what I slept in  yes  four oclock in the afternoon and I have not gotten dressed yet  however  you will be getting recipes in bunches throughout the week.
> 
> I really appreciate the way you roll with the punches where I am concerned  I do try to be better prepared than I am today  Ill do better next week.
> 
> You can send positive thoughts into the ether  we play two games tonight  5:00 and 6:30PM  should be two exciting games  especially the second one  I only hope the team we play has also played a game before ours. I would really hate to play a freshly rested team after we have already played one game. Heidi has lots of stress food ready. Lol
> 
> Sam


~~~~Aw Sam....we love whatever form the recipes come in....you do a fabulous job....every week!

Congrats to Avery! I know what he is feeling....FREEDOM!

Hors d'oeuvres....I'm sure someone else has passed on this info to you....since I am SO SO SO late joining this week. I wonder if I will ever get back on schedule! This os my forst visit this week....and it is MONDAY! good grief.

Tomorrow is a travel day...back to Chicago, and then 4 days until we take off for CA...and other points west. I am excited about visiting the yarn shop in Scottsdale. I'm ready for an addition to the stash!
:lol:

All...you are in my thoughts even tho' I have been fairly absent these past few weeks.....best thoughts & prayers to all!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Sandy

Happy Birthday Sandi!


~~~FROM ME TOO! Best wishes for a happy celebration!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:



> i hadn't thought about the elevator going out - of course - in a fire - i wasn't thinking. i'm with you - i'm a great people watcher. not much going on at our neighbors though - they pretty much stay to themselves. --- sam


I'm so anti-social these days that I'd rather people-watch than socialize with them.
Of course, I'm definitely not anti-social with my TP friends!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a wonderful chance to see that great place. I hope that I'm able to watch the series the same time that it's shown in the UK -- I always hear of "spoilers" before we get to see the episodes here in the States. If I ever get back to England, this is on my "want to see" list as is Cornwall and areas where Doc Martin is filmed.



angelam said:


> Evening all. Just catching up after a busy day. Very warm here again but I have had a lovely day out at Highclere Castle. For all you Downton Abbey fans you will know this is where Downton is filmed. A lady there was telling me that the film crew just finished filming the next series about two weeks ago. It should be shown sometime towards the end of the year or beginning of next year. I'll try and post a picture soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sandy...thinking of you and hope that you have answers soon. I'm hoping that it's something that can be treated successfully and quickly and that you will soon be out of pain and back to good health.



Sandy said:


> It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> maybe you could teach her to knit. tell her i am sure she will be ready by the time school starts - hopefully she will start feeling better once she can get around easier. --- sam


She's been doing cross-stitch and I've taken her some of her Grandma's knitting needles to begin knitting again. She is able to knit and purl, but has only done scarves...she's itching to try something else. She may even try to learn how to crochet while I'm there. She likes watching old movies and has a great supply of them so I'm sure we'll be watching her entire library of musicals and Alfred Hitchcock films.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear Purple...That's not good that Mr. P fell last year. Hope he had a complete recovery. Of course he needed your reminder and he's lucky to have you to care about him.
> 
> Jeanette...It's hard getting older and realizing our limitations, for sure. Especially when we feel young inside. This is the first year DH let me hire someone to do the gutters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Had a hard time finding someone to even return our call to do the job and here I thought people needed work. They came and did the gutters today. Yay. We normally only did the first floor as the 2nd is way too high. Hope your DH will do the same. Cost a little but figure it would cost a lot more if he got hurt. He seemed quite glad to have it done, but then he is busy preparing his concert.


When I had my townhouse, I got the gutter guard whatever the thing is called that keeps leaves, etc out of the gutters. After the second year of paying someone to clean them out, I checked the price. It cost the same thing to have them installed as I paid each year for someone to clean them out. Of course this was over 20 yrs ago.
Those gutters were way too high for me to consider doing it even if I weren't so scared of heights that I couldn't stand on a kitchen chair!!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> oh wow - i think i would have turned that hospital up side down by the time i was done - what a colossal goof on their part - i certainly hope there are no bills from them and if they are i would be seeing a lawyer. no excuse for that.
> I think there is a major misunderstanding here. To have a person stop breathing during or after an anesthetic is not unexpected nor is it negligence. Classically, all anesthetic agents are respiratory depressants. That is why the anesthesia person begins to breathe for the person as soon as the respiratory rate slows or stops. To put an endotracheal tube in is expected, and sometimes, because of a difficult airway, it takes more than one try to see and get the tube correctly placed. This is called a "difficult airway. Be very sure that you get all the facts before you reach possibly wrong conclusions. Very often, because of sluggish breathing after an anesthetic, the endotracheal tube is left in place for the person to "wake up" on it in order to protect the airway. I wasn't there, so I can't speak to this for sure, but as one who does anesthesia daily, this would be a result that was handled correctly. The fact that she is alive with no untoward results speaks well for her care.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> the blue angels - a u.s. air force flying team always put on a show during the hydro races in seattle - and you are right - when they come in low it seems like they come right through the house. --- sam


Sam, when we lived in south Seattle 30 plus years ago, the Blue Angels used to fly over 100 feet our house so close we could see the pilots! Got great photos year after year. I don't know if I have any of them on a disc as they were taken with my 35mm camera and film not digital. I'll have to look. I think we will be gone this year before they arrive. I do miss them flying over head. We would never go to the lake to watch as our view was so spectacular.


----------



## gagesmom

I have had today off and spent most of it doing housework :thumbdown: I had to go to the Laundromat as I needed clean clothes for work and I have been so busy these last two weeks that I haven't got any done. All the machines here in the building were being used. May I just say that for a building with 36 units, 3 washers and 3 dryers are not near enough machines.

I did get some knitting done while at the Laundromat though :thumbup: the football hat I have on the needles is 75% done now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have been trying o catch up but seems like I'm nt making much progress.

Happy belated birthdays to Dawn & Julie hope you enjoyed your days.
Shirley, love the stepping stones & copper plaques, beautiful work.
Thanks for the offer to send the obit from the Calgary paper but no need, saw a copy while down for the funeral & it is the same one as on the funeral card. The funeral went well, quite a crowd there & no one got too upset. I was afraid it would be too much for Aunt Josie but she did well, just tired from the long trip.

Congrats Pacer on the promotion"

Nicho, Agnes & Purple, thanks for sharing your great photos.

Dawn, I see you have been busy preserving your garden abundance. I have a great recipe for frozen corn that tastes like Niblets & is quite easy if anyone wants it PM me as I don't think I will keep up this week. 
I have been trying to get organized to go camping & fishing for a few days, am now parked on the couch for a few minutes waiting on DH to decide if we are going tonight or in the morning.
Kaye, glad you have found Wickett but sorry it was not a happy reunion.
Sam, sounds like your GSs are sure baseball crazy, my sons also were when they were young but here the season is so short they don't have much opportunity to get really good, they only play for about 7 weeks in May & June.
I'm sure there were other things I was going to comment on but read too many pages at once.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> you know they sell gutter covers - well worth the money. --- sam


Oh, Sam, you are SOOO right about gutter covers-- had them at lake and LOVED them. I have some on back part of house and they are not as good as what I had at the lake. When I need to re-roof, I plan to get gutter covers like I had at the lake.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Flyty1n....thanks for weighing in. I haven't thought that she had any bad care or negligence...I think Sam may have been referring to the hospital-borne staph infection...I don't fault the staff for any care in this area either. It's unfortunate, indeed, but something to be anticipated anymore. Yes, it was scary and I surely was upset, but not at the staff or the hospital. I am a little miffed at the surgical nurse whom I called on Friday before heading up here to Chicago. I described the infected site perfectly and she mentioned that she didn't think it could be part of the surgery and said it was fine to come up here. DD ended up in Emergency Room for the first aspiration. I did get to meet the surgical nurse and she was appropriately chagrined and apologetic. I really wish we would have stayed down there to have it taken care of---maybe we would have gotten the clean out surgery done on Saturday rather than on Tuesday....but I understand that that is "hindsight".



flyty1n said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow - i think i would have turned that hospital up side down by the time i was done - what a colossal goof on their part - i certainly hope there are no bills from them and if they are i would be seeing a lawyer. no excuse for that.
> I think there is a major misunderstanding here. To have a person stop breathing during or after an anesthetic is not unexpected nor is it negligence. Classically, all anesthetic agents are respiratory depressants. That is why the anesthesia person begins to breathe for the person as soon as the respiratory rate slows or stops. To put an endotracheal tube in is expected, and sometimes, because of a difficult airway, it takes more than one try to see and get the tube correctly placed. This is called a "difficult airway. Be very sure that you get all the facts before you reach possibly wrong conclusions. Very often, because of sluggish breathing after an anesthetic, the endotracheal tube is left in place for the person to "wake up" on it in order to protect the airway. I wasn't there, so I can't speak to this for sure, but as one who does anesthesia daily, this would be a result that was handled correctly. The fact that she is alive with no untoward results speaks well for her care.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Happy Belated Birthday Dawn and Julie!

Kaye, I'm so sorry about Wicket. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## iamsam

for all you chicken lovers --- sam

Indian Spiced Grilled Chicken

A simple and flavorful grilled chicken recipe, my Indian spiced yogurt marinade tenderizes lean meat to create a juicy end result your whole family will love.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Cuisine: Indian

Serves: 4

Ingredients

four (6 ounce) chicken breasts - boneless, skinless
1 cup plain low fat yogurt
4 garlic cloves - grated
juice of one lemon (about ¼ cup)
2 tablespoons fresh ginger - minced
1 tablespoon garam masala
1 tablespoon turmeric
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon cayenne

Instructions

Place chicken breasts in a large resealable plastic bag or glass dish.

In a small bowl, whisk together marinade: yogurt through cayenne. Pour over the chicken and marinate in the refrigerator for 30 minutes or overnight.

Pre-heat the grill to high and spray with non-stick cooking or grilling spray.

Grill chicken breasts 6-8 minutes per side, turning once, or until chicken reaches internal temperature of 165 degrees F.

Notes: To reduce the amount of sodium, simply use less salt or look for low sodium raw chicken breasts.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 breast Calories: 211 Fat: 3.6 g Saturated fat: .8 g Unsaturated fat: 2.8 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 10.4 g Sugar: 4.5 g Sodium: 972 mg Fiber: 2.2 g Protein: 38 g Cholesterol: 10.4 g

Recipe by The Lemon Bowl at http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/07/indian-spiced-grilled-chicken.html


----------



## iamsam

carol - a safe trip west - buy lots of yarn - come home safe and sound - don't forget to take lots of pictures. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Aw Sam....we love whatever form the recipes come in....you do a fabulous job....every week!
> 
> Congrats to Avery! I know what he is feeling....FREEDOM!
> 
> Hors d'oeuvres....I'm sure someone else has passed on this info to you....since I am SO SO SO late joining this week. I wonder if I will ever get back on schedule! This os my forst visit this week....and it is MONDAY! good grief.
> 
> Tomorrow is a travel day...back to Chicago, and then 4 days until we take off for CA...and other points west. I am excited about visiting the yarn shop in Scottsdale. I'm ready for an addition to the stash!
> :lol:
> 
> All...you are in my thoughts even tho' I have been fairly absent these past few weeks.....best thoughts & prayers to all!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

is there room for me - i'll bring my own knitting - love old movies - especially Hitchcock. who can forget kim novak in vertigo. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She's been doing cross-stitch and I've taken her some of her Grandma's knitting needles to begin knitting again. She is able to knit and purl, but has only done scarves...she's itching to try something else. She may even try to learn how to crochet while I'm there. She likes watching old movies and has a great supply of them so I'm sure we'll be watching her entire library of musicals and Alfred Hitchcock films.


----------



## iamsam

i am well aware of this flyty1n - i didn't stop breathing but i had the head of respiratory at the head of the table the whole time. i was talking about the infection - which i think is unforgivable. i grew up around nurses - my mother was a nurse as was the ex. maybe you didn't hear about them but i don't remember hearing about hospital borne infections then. i really am a good patient flyty1n - but i do stand my ground when i feel it is necessary. I've never had anyone to advocate for me but me so i do it for me. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow - i think i would have turned that hospital up side down by the time i was done - what a colossal goof on their part - i certainly hope there are no bills from them and if they are i would be seeing a lawyer. no excuse for that.
> I think there is a major misunderstanding here. To have a person stop breathing during or after an anesthetic is not unexpected nor is it negligence. Classically, all anesthetic agents are respiratory depressants. That is why the anesthesia person begins to breathe for the person as soon as the respiratory rate slows or stops. To put an endotracheal tube in is expected, and sometimes, because of a difficult airway, it takes more than one try to see and get the tube correctly placed. This is called a "difficult airway. Be very sure that you get all the facts before you reach possibly wrong conclusions. Very often, because of sluggish breathing after an anesthetic, the endotracheal tube is left in place for the person to "wake up" on it in order to protect the airway. I wasn't there, so I can't speak to this for sure, but as one who does anesthesia daily, this would be a result that was handled correctly. The fact that she is alive with no untoward results speaks well for her care.
Click to expand...


----------



## flyty1n

RookieRetiree said:


> Flyty1n....thanks for weighing in. I haven't thought that she had any bad care or negligence...I think Sam may have been referring to the hospital-borne staph infection...I don't fault the staff for any care in this area either. It's unfortunate, indeed, but something to be anticipated anymore. Yes, it was scary and I surely was upset, but not at the staff or the hospital. I am a little miffed at the surgical nurse whom I called on Friday before heading up here to Chicago. I described the infected site perfectly and she mentioned that she didn't think it could be part of the surgery and said it was fine to come up here. DD ended up in Emergency Room for the first aspiration. I did get to meet the surgical nurse and she was appropriately chagrined and apologetic. I really wish we would have stayed down there to have it taken care of---maybe we would have gotten the clean out surgery done on Saturday rather than on Tuesday....but I understand that that is "hindsight".


Good to hear from you. Staph is everywhere, in and out of hospitals, but, because of the weakened condition of many patients and those in the hospital who already have it, they often get a flare up in the weakened state. If there is a staph "abscess" which it sounds like your daughter had in her knee, the incision and drainage was exactly appropriate. But, one must wait until the area is enlarged and a bit fluctuant before doing the draining in order for it to be the right timing. I wish you could have stayed there as well. That would have been a great relief to both of you. Prayers for her complete recovery.


----------



## iamsam

i shouldn't sound off - but i do think i would have raised a fuss - it was inexcusable. --- sam --- now i'm off my soapbox



RookieRetiree said:


> Flyty1n....thanks for weighing in. I haven't thought that she had any bad care or negligence...I think Sam may have been referring to the hospital-borne staph infection...I don't fault the staff for any care in this area either. It's unfortunate, indeed, but something to be anticipated anymore. Yes, it was scary and I surely was upset, but not at the staff or the hospital. I am a little miffed at the surgical nurse whom I called on Friday before heading up here to Chicago. I described the infected site perfectly and she mentioned that she didn't think it could be part of the surgery and said it was fine to come up here. DD ended up in Emergency Room for the first aspiration. I did get to meet the surgical nurse and she was appropriately chagrined and apologetic. I really wish we would have stayed down there to have it taken care of---maybe we would have gotten the clean out surgery done on Saturday rather than on Tuesday....but I understand that that is "hindsight".


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got this recipe in my email that sounds good. Leftover Potato Puffs.

http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/leftover-mashed-potato-puffs/

RookieYou wanted my recipe for corn, here it is.

10 cups corn cut from the cob
2 cups water
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon salt
Put all in a roaster & cover, put in oven at 375
Let come to a boil & stir occasionally.( takes a couple of hours) Let cool overnight, then package including liquid & freeze. 
I usually do about 30 cups at a time.

Dawn, hope your mom is better soon.


----------



## Sandy

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


Here, Here! So very true!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The girl on the left is Ella Rose....Zachary's daughter...Zachary is the heavier man on the right wearing hat...the one whose been working with DH and staying with us when he does...other man is his friend Jack who is the man's brother that DH & DD went camping with several years ago along with his llama. Kaje does have his pack on and it was full just packed very compacted. .

DD was able to get out a text (no call) this evening and they made good time today reaching the first shelter by 6 p.m. Some rain but not constant which is good. Cell phone service very sporadic to nonexistent; was very surprised to have heard from them at all.



thewren said:


> doesn't look like kaje is taking as much as the rest of them - maybe he doesn't have his pack on - who are the girl on the left and the two men on the right? sending positive thoughts their way and hope they have a dill time. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> The girl on the left is Ella Rose....Zachary's daughter...Zachary is the heavier man on the right wearing hat...the one whose been working with DH and staying with us when he does...other man is his friend Jack who is the man's brother that DH & DD went camping with several years ago along with his llama. Kaje does have his pack on and it was full just packed very compacted. .
> 
> DD was able to get out a text (no call) this evening and they made good time today reaching the first shelter by 6 p.m. Some rain but not constant which is good. Cell phone service very sporadic to nonexistent; was very surprised to have heard from them at all.


But reassuring I am sure!


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> I have lost cauliflower recipe. Thought I bookmarked it. I belief you cut cauliflower into "steaks" marinated and baked. Bought cauliflower. Frustrating. Can anyone help?


if no one else has posted it I will when I get to the end here- this will remind me if I need to find it, but I saved it


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was a very familiar picture...I fell in love with Downton Abbey and can wait for season 5 to be ready to watch.



angelam said:


> Evening all. Just catching up after a busy day. Very warm here again but I have had a lovely day out at Highclere Castle. For all you Downton Abbey fans you will know this is where Downton is filmed. A lady there was telling me that the film crew just finished filming the next series about two weeks ago. It should be shown sometime towards the end of the year or beginning of next year. I'll try and post a picture soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for you Sandy. I understand about not knowing what to wish for...praying whatever is going on will be healed quickly. Constant pain is horrible. {{{{HUGS}}}


Sandy said:


> It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in for the day. Back to hot weather again with nearly 100F degrees today so I'll be staying inside! We'll have DGS all day today -- he is allergic to cats and although he was on antihistamine while around our DS's house before and after his company picnic, DGS developed some wheezing. DD#2 kept him at rest, etc. yesterday, but he was still having breathing issues last night so she's taking him to the doctor this a.m. and then bringing him over. It will be a movie and knitting day.
> 
> DD#1 called yesterday and seems bored and generally depressed that she's housebound without being able to drive and feeling over dependent on girlfriends, etc. So, DH will head down there Wednesday and take her to her surgery follow up and keep her company for a couple of days and then I'll head down there the following week for a few days and will do some deep cleaning and more food preparation. She should be able to hobble and even put weight on the leg by then so she can get her own meals from the refrigerator to the microwave, etc. I'll have to miss the Chicago Yarn Crawl (don't need to be spending the money anyway and it's always too much temptation when I see all the beautiful yarns- besides, I'll have ample opportunity to buy at the MW Stitches Show. I'll stay down there until about the 5th or 6th and then head back home. DH will head off for his fishing trip and I'll be going to the Stitches Show. DH is gone all the next week so I'll be here with the DGS after camp every day. Once that week is over, I may go down again before the niece's Texas wedding reception at the end of the month. DD#1 should be ready to start school when it opens---at least I hope so. I would think that she would be able to drive after 6 weeks of rehab...she'll still have the PIC line, but she should still be able to manage that. We'll see.
> 
> I'll be stopping in to see niece/nephew and great nephew tomorrow after my doctor's appointment. He's doing very well and the antibiotics are kicking the infection...they're hopeful that once off the antibiotics, that the kidney and liver enzymes will return to normal...the organs are still functioning--just some minor complications. He'll hopefully be home within two weeks.
> 
> Whew...lots going on.


It's hard to be dependent on others- especially when you are used to helping others!
Your great nephew sounds like he is doing well- didn't they expect him to be in longer than this will be if he goes home in 2 weeks? Antibiotics can mess things up-especially in newborns, but better this than the other option.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


Prayers for you Mum and her DH-how will he manage as she recuperates?


----------



## pacer

Dawn...So sorry to hear of Mom's poor health. I am glad that she was able to get cared for quickly. I will keep her in my prayers.

Sandy...I hope the doctor does figure out what is causing your pain as that is how you will finally be able to tend to the root cause. The sooner the better. I lived with internal inflammation for more than 3 years while we tried to find the cause. I am glad that is over with.

Machriste....Praying for you and Jack that things will get better soon. The journey you two have endured these past few years has been trying. It would be nice for some normalcy for both of you.

Rookie...I know you and DH will take great care of DD. I hope the worst is over now and she is just taking time to heal. I am sure that any freezer you fill will be greatly appreciated. You haven't had much time to utilize that new stove that you got for your house. Do take care of yourself in the midst of all this craziness.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts on my promotion. I now need to get in touch with somebody and increase my retirement contribution so that I will be able to afford my knitting habits after I retire. 

Sam...It is okay for you to share your opinion. I have learned a lot today in the discussion of anesthesia and infections. 

Poledra...I am loving the looks of your new fur baby and will enjoy seeing more pictures of the new addition.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> wishing you a very happy birthday Julie.........sorry its latexx


Very welcome, whichever day!


----------



## iamsam

calling all mothers - you should see this. --- sam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/17/lost-now-found-photos-motherhood_n_5523482.html


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Have taken a short nap but am still so tired. Fixed spaghetti last night so will have some leftovers for lunch then maybe sleep a bit more.


You might well find yourself tired for a few days as you relax after every has left! Enjoy the peace and quite and catch up on well needed rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pacer I keep forgetting to say congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Awww, very smart of you to call yourself. Just wish you could have spoken to the grandchildren. I know daughter was busy but it is your birthday and a call means so much. You aren't the only one this happens to. Often, the only way we get to talk with the son and family on or near our birthday is if we arrange a birthday dinner for ourselves and invite them. LOL Life sure is strange in this busy day and age. That said, how lovely that a package is in the mail. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


DGS rang me at 8 o'clock, after he had had two stories read to him- he got a bit concerned that I might die like his other Nana - who was many years older than me- so we got on to talking of all the different ages- people and pets- I do hope he was reassured. The postie does not come till very late here- so I am waiting till about 4 o'clock to check the letter box.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds so good bonnie - thanks for sharing - my potato cakes never turn out very good but think i could do this. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this recipe in my email that sounds good. Leftover Potato Puffs.
> 
> http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/leftover-mashed-potato-puffs/


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely ad busy day here.
> Firstly I could not get onto the internet this morning, so I have refreshed (what every that means) my computer, swore at it and had several glasses of wine and now it seems to be working.
> Mr P an our neighbour have taken down a chimney that was not needed and had started to let in water. I decided to go shopping and when I came back I found Mr P up the ladder (he is band fro using ladders as he fell off one last year and rather hurt himself) so I gave him a lecture and told my neighbour off for letting him go up there. They looked like two naughty school boys and I found it very hard not to laugh.
> After lunch I went for a swim, just for some peace and quiet and when I came home I finished the bunting I was making.
> DD and her family are at the seaside for a few days and have just skyped us, so now I am going to sit and knit for the rest of the evening.
> 
> Sending condolences, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Very very late Monday photos....


The wine I'm sure was the key to the internet working again.


----------



## iamsam

wow - sounds like they are making good time. how far will you need to drive when you replenish their supplies? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The girl on the left is Ella Rose....Zachary's daughter...Zachary is the heavier man on the right wearing hat...the one whose been working with DH and staying with us when he does...other man is his friend Jack who is the man's brother that DH & DD went camping with several years ago along with his llama. Kaje does have his pack on and it was full just packed very compacted. .
> 
> DD was able to get out a text (no call) this evening and they made good time today reaching the first shelter by 6 p.m. Some rain but not constant which is good. Cell phone service very sporadic to nonexistent; was very surprised to have heard from them at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a great birthday cake!! I know you enjoyed it. So glad you have a present to look forward to.
> 
> Junek


I have just skoffed the last of it! Got to wait a few more hours till postie is likely to have gone through.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right....tonight I am exhausted.....tried playing around with the new sewing/embroidery machine for a few hours....works like a charm but was getting way to tired. Fell asleep in my recliner around 5 and woke up at 7:30. Just fed the animals and made myself a bowl of cereal. Quite frankly I'm now ready for bed and it's only 8:30 pm here. I'm sure I'll go to be quite early. I am looking forward to the quiet for at least a few days.

Last night few had a strange woman ring our door bell at lose to midnight. Asked me if I'd give her a ride to the trailer park behind our property; she had her arm in a cast and was barefoot. Of course I said no but handed her the phone to call someone (wouldn't have done that had I been home alone). She couldn't reach anyone. I said I'd get her some help and she suddenly said no, no, she didn't need help and hurried down my steps, picked up a concealed bag & shoes and left. I called the police and told them what had happened and they came out and did a look around the area. Let me say, I'm not cold hearted but where we live is not the best of areas; since home was built in 1875 some very undesirable folks have moved into the area....crack house less than a mile from our home, etc....hispanic gangs live in much of the trailer parks behind us....just not the area I'd choose to live if not for the fact that this is the family property. You wouldn't believe some of the strange things that have occurred. Anyway, that said, love the prospect of the quiet and know the dogs will be a great protection AND I don't open the door to strangers if I'm home alone. Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though. 



darowil said:


> You might well find yourself tired for a few days as you relax after every has left! Enjoy the peace and quite and catch up on well needed rest.


----------



## Bulldog

SAM, you had plenty of recipes. You have a life besides being the head honcho for KTP. I am so sorry the boys lost, but they gave it their best and had a good time. You tell Avery all his Aunts on here are proud of him. My heart goes out to you on the computer. I have hard enough time keeping up with my windows. Technology is something. Always changing just as you get used to one system.
SANDI, dear heart, a big harty Haooy Birthday.. Prayers continue for you and Alan.
JOY, I am so relieved your poison ivy is better. I know each time the winners of these lapghans, they will not only each person who made the squares but of the kind lady who put them together and the circumstances she was in in doing so. This was truly an act of love, Joy.
ARAN, Happy Birthday. I think the GPS is one of the greatest inventions out there. I just about cant find my closet without help. I am so directionally challenged. I pray you had a good Quakers meeting.
TAMI, prayers for safe and happy travels. I am right there with you in frogging, so my empathy for having to frog Your Colors Shawl. Havent tried lacework yet. Concentrating on socks now. But on my Bucket List.
KAYE, Ryssa is a little darling. I just babysat my granddaughter and granddog today. Allyson just got a Yorkie. It is not a teacup Yorkie, but vet says pretty darn close. She is so cute. They named her Bella.
DENISE, Thank you for the beautiful pictures. I can travel through your eyes. I loved the picture of you and Shirley and you and your DH Havent seen the one with Pat and your husband yet.. I am so sorry your husband had kidney stones but glad he had good care.
GIGI, So glad to little Aron has made it home. I am afraid reality hasnt set in for mom and dad yet. Would love to see it when it does, wouldnt you? LOL! You are such a joy to have on this forum. You bring so much laughter into our homes.
AGNES, the pink purple rose is absolutely gorgeous.Prayers continue for your Colin.
JOSEPHINE, thought I would wet my pants when I read horses doovers.
Dawn, Happy Birthday, sweet lady. My prayers and best wishes to your son for financing for his education and for his new home.
MARY, congratulations on your raise and PTL you found your pills. You stay so over extended (though your loving kindness to others), I am not surprised they were misplaced.
SHIRLEY, I right there with you. I would like to be at KAP too.
CATHY, so sorry to hear ex is so disenchanted with his health care and recognizing he needs medical intervention.
JEANETTE, the picnic sounded wonderful. WOW! Never heard of a company putting on a spread like this. Congratulations to your son for his accomplisnments.
I am only on page 20 and we leave in the morning to go to see our son. I am so excited. Steve has already told me he is going to steal me away from the rest of the family and take me to the LYSs so I can really take my time and look. He is MY boy!
I have done the heel flap, turned the heel flap and am on the foot of one of Allysons socks and when I get to the toe decrease I will stop and do the other heel flap, etc. The toes and grafting will be last (PRAY). I really want to make you proud. These socks have truly been a learning experience for me. I have surely learned how to get my stitches back when having to frog.
I am excited about going into a real LYS. I just pray they will be good ones. I have scarves, socks, and the Ashton Shawl (first lace project) in mind. Have lots of saved scarf patterns. I want some special yarn for my scarf. Maybe angora, silk, or cashmere (mixed with something else). I, of coarse will get the help of the owner as I am new to this.
Will try and catch up after our trip. I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> here we go joy. --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
> 2 teaspoons water
> Pinch of sugar
> 1 green onion, finely minced
> 1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
> 2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.
> 
> 2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.
> 3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.
> 
> Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/
> 
> Cauliflower Fried Rice
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Size: heaping 1 1/3 cups  Old Points: 2 pt  Points+: 3 pts
> 
> Calories: 108  Fat: 3 g  Carbs: 14  Fiber: 6  Protein: 9 g  Sugar: 1
> 
> Sodium: 868 mg  Cholesterol: 47 mg
> 
> 1 medium head (about 24 oz) cauliflower, rinsed
> 1 tbsp sesame oil
> 2 egg whites
> 1 large egg
> pinch of salt
> cooking spray
> 1/2 small onion, diced fine
> 1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> 5 scallions, diced, whites and greens separated
> 3 tbsp soy sauce, or more to taste (Tamari for Gluten Free)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Remove the core and let the cauliflower dry completely. Coarsely chop into florets, then place half of the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous  don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.
> 
> Combine egg and egg whites in a small bowl and beat with a fork. Season with salt.
> 
> Heat a large saute pan or wok over medium heat and spray with oil. Add the eggs and cook, turning a few times until set; set aside.
> 
> Add the sesame oil and saute onions, scallion whites, peas and carrots and garlic about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft.
> 
> Raise the heat to medium-high. Add the cauliflower "rice" to the saute pan along with soy sauce. Mix, cover and cook approximately 5 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until the cauliflower is slightly crispy on the outside but tender on the inside. Add the egg then remove from heat and mix in scallion greens.
> 
> Cauliflower Watercress Soup
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Size: 1 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt
> 
> Calories: 93  Fat: 3 g  Carb: 12 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 6 g  Sugar: 1 g
> 
> Sodium: 623 mg  Cholest: 8 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 tbsp butter
> 1/2 cup chopped onions
> 1 tbsp unbleached flour (all purpose is fine too)
> 4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth (vegetarians can use vegetable broth)
> 1 medium head cauliflower, chopped (about 1 1/2 lbs florets)
> 4 cups watercress (3 oz)
> kosher salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a medium nonstick saucepan, melt the butter over low heat. Add the onions and saute until soft, about 3 minutes. Add the flour and stir about 1 to 2 minutes.
> 
> Add the chicken broth and cauliflower and increase heat to medium-high. Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer over medium-low until vegetables are tender (about 20 minutes.)
> Add the watercress until wilted, about 1 minute and puree with an immersion blender until smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. ---- Makes 7 cups
> 
> Cauliflower
> 
> 1 head cauliflower
> juice of one lemon
> 2 cloves of garlic minced
> olive oil
> parmesan cheese
> 
> cut cauliflower into pieces (usually separate then cut each large piece in half)
> 
> place in a glass dish and pour juice over add garlic
> 
> pour a small amount of olive oil over the top just enough to make sure each piece of cauliflower has some
> 
> bake in 400 degree oven for 28 minutes
> 
> cauliflower should be fork tender.
> 
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> sprinkle 1/4 cup cheese over the top...
> 
> Annbar/ktp
> 
> Cauliwings
> 
> I adapt this to my own diet and you can do the same. I don't use the butter and use chick pea flour. Thought many of you could use as is or adapt, but they are delicious. I can vouch for that and my DH who doesn't like cauliflower eats these. She said her burned on the bottom and less time didn't cook through, so you might lightly steam them first. That's what I do. I haven't made them for a while so I don't remember what I did but I would turn the oven down when I put them in.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 head Cauliflower
> 1 cup Milk
> ¾ cups Flour
> 2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
> 1 Tablespoon Butter
> 1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce
> ½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing
> http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437
> 
> Blue cheese dressing
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 1 cup sour cream
> 4 green onions, finely chopped
> 2 tablespoons dried parsley
> 4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
> garlic salt to taste
> 
> Preparation Instructions.
> 
> Preheat oven to 450 F.
> 
> Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.
> 
> In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.
> 
> Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.
> 
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.
> 
> Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.
> 
> Note: The bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulled off. I tried cooking it for less time and it didnt cook through.


Some of these look good- will look more closely on the computer rather than the iPad when D gets off it. 
If you have a grater blade for your food processor that works really well for cauliflower rice-and you don't need to worry about it ending up a mush.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. Wishing you many good things for the year ahead.
> 
> Marilyn


Thank you so much for the good wishes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

It will be a 2 hour drive. by then they will have traveled only 32 miles but mostly uphill....should take them until Friday.


thewren said:


> wow - sounds like they are making good time. how far will you need to drive when you replenish their supplies? --- sam


----------



## Pup lover

Im finally home, they did the cathaterization and found three blockages, two of which he put stents in the third he said wouldnt benefit from one. This was in the artery on the back of her heart. She had a quadruple bypass in 2006 in Vegas then moved home and in 2010 she had heart issues again and at that point they told us part of the bypass had failed, was completely blocked, nothing they could do for that part, some permanent damage done to her heart and they put a couple of stents in another artery to open some blockages then. Today, the dr. said that those stents are completely blocked, nothing he could do with them, and she has two arteries left. She has finally 90% accepted the fact that her DH has dementia/alzheimers whatever you wish term it and he is having some health issues with psa levels (prostrate) and possibly a failed hernia operation. Some friends brought him to Bloomington today after he went to the local hospital not remembering that she was transferred and when they got there, one friend told me he had been to the bathroom at least twice before they left and at some point on the way down had an accident. Well, I'm not sure he was even aware of the fact that he had the accident and I didn't want to embarrass him so asked the male friend that was with him to run to the mall across the street and get him some new underwear and a pair of shorts. He did and got him to change in bathroom otherwise he would have just been in wet clothes all day and mom would have been completely stressed and upset had she seen him that way. She did come through this really well, and should be home tomorrow and is taking him to see a urologist on Wednesday so I did share that info with her so she can tell the dr. She is wanting me to sign to be his POA if something happens to her and that is just stressing me beyond belief. They have only been married 4 years, I have only known him for 8, 5 of which they lived in Vegas. We dont really know each other, there is no real bond there. He has never been married, has no children, does have a brother. I put a phone call in to his brother this evening and updated him on the real situation going on here and so hopefully he will step in a bit and say if something happens to mom that he will take care of his brother. I don't mean to sound heartless I would never leave him without someone to care for him but I'm just not sure that its my place to be the one to take care of him.

Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.

Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Dawn and Julie!
> 
> Kaye, I'm so sorry about Wicket. Sending prayers your way.


Thanks Sandy! It is nice to keep getting birthday wishes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Give your son a big hug and thank you from me....what a loving boy you have to plan to take you to a LYS....ENJOY!



Bulldog said:


> SI Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Quite understandable Dawn...hopefully his brother will step up. And I'm sure no one thinks you as heartless; actually quite the opposite because you don't have that bond thinking someone else more in tune with wishes, etc. Praying for them both. Do take care of yourself.



Pup lover said:


> Im finally home,
> 
> Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

I kept thinking I was forgetting to say something and just remembered....Carol I hope you have a wonderful trip. Enjoy going to different LYSs.....


----------



## Sandy

Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained. 

Thank you all for your all your well wishes.

With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


----------



## martina

Julie, I am glad that you were able to chat to your grandson and got a nice birthday cake too.
Gwennie, I will keep you in my prayers when you are alone. I know how you can feel unsettled with late night callers, and it was sensible to call the police. I notice that you aren't eating much, this could be one reason you are tired. It is an effort to cook for one, so just make yourself something a bit more nutritious than just cereal. End of lecture!!, 
Take care all. Those requesting them are all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will and thank you.  I did eat left over spaghetti for lunch and a very early sausage & biscuit for breakfast.


martina said:


> Julie, I am glad that you were able to chat to your grandson and got a nice birthday cake too.
> Gwennie, I will keep you in my prayers when you are alone. I know how you can feel unsettled with late night callers, and it was sensible to call the police. I notice that you aren't eating much, this could be one reason you are tired. It is an effort to cook for one, so just make yourself something a bit more nutritious than just cereal. End of lecture!!,
> Take care all. Those requesting them are all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will certainly do Sandy.


Sandy said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained.
> 
> Thank you all for your all your well wishes.
> 
> With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Think I'll pack it in for the night. Will catch up with you dear friends in the morning. Many hugs and positive prayers sent out to you all.


----------



## ChrisEl

Dawn, I am an only child too and understand a little the weight of having so much responsibility for aging parents. I do not think that you need to apologize for your preferences at all.
You must do what is right for you and your family. Hope this situation sorts itself out...thinking of you.


----------



## gagesmom

Just did a quick catch up here.

Julie- so happy that you got to speak with your DGS for your birthday. I am excited for you getting a package in the mail. 

Dawn- My heart goes out to you and my prayers are continuing for you and your mom and her DH.

Gwen-what I wouldn't give to have some peace and quiet for a day or two. lol.

I know I am forgetting someone, sorry everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just did a quick catch up here.
> 
> Julie- so happy that you got to speak with your DGS for your birthday. I am excited for you getting a package in the mail.
> 
> Dawn- My heart goes out to you and my prayers are continuing for you and your mom and her DH.
> 
> Gwen-what I wouldn't give to have some peace and quiet for a day or two. lol.
> 
> I know I am forgetting someone, sorry everyone.


Thanks, Melody- still waiting till it is likely Postie will have been- it is only just 2 pm..


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, we watched State Fair the last time I was down there followed by Music Man and Oklahoma!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Prayers and hugs to all who need them. So many of us have hard things going on right now and the prayers do help. 

Was over 100 today and supposed to be worse tomorrow. No rain in sight. I watered this morning, hope I can at least keep my perennials alive. Most things look OK so far. Humidity is very high. I'm getting nice cucumbers, birds keep getting my larger tomatoes, think I need to net the plants. Blasted cat bird!

I'm making good progress on the "Banksia" pullover test pattern. Everyone who has seen it thinks the lace pattern is pretty.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, be safe. I am sure your brave pets will take care of you. But will say a prayer.
Dawn, prayers for your mom and you are doing the right thing. Hard situation to be in.
Sandy, hope all is ok.
We had a very hot and humid day and storms are hitting all over tonight .
Just being lazy tonight, the days go by so fast and I don't get much done it seems.


----------



## gagesmom

Just reached midnight here so I am posting then off to bed. 11-7 tomorrow at Walmart. 

I cast on yesterday and just finished it. This is my Little Boy football hat. I have already done ones for grown ups and babies.

Night everybody, see you all tomorrow after work.


----------



## iamsam

you have a wonderful time bulldog - and have a super good time in the lys - cudos for the son for stealing you away. he needs to steal you away more often. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I am excited about going into a real LYS. I just pray they will be good ones. I have scarves, socks, and the Ashton Shawl (first lace project) in mind. Have lots of saved scarf patterns. I want some special yarn for my scarf. Maybe angora, silk, or cashmere (mixed with something else). I, of coarse will get the help of the owner as I am new to this.
> Will try and catch up after our trip. I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## iamsam

wonder if you could use a potato ricer? --- sam



darowil said:


> Some of these look good- will look more closely on the computer rather than the iPad when D gets off it.
> If you have a grater blade for your food processor that works really well for cauliflower rice-and you don't need to worry about it ending up a mush.


----------



## iamsam

so they will have ten days to finish to the florida state line - they will need to do some stepping. i so envy them - it sounds like so much fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It will be a 2 hour drive. by then they will have traveled only 32 miles but mostly uphill....should take them until Friday.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to your mom - and the sandman is bringing soothing gentle sleep to you so you wake up rested and calm. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Im finally home, they did the cathaterization and found three blockages, two of which he put stents in the third he said wouldnt benefit from one. This was in the artery on the back of her heart. She had a quadruple bypass in 2006 in Vegas then moved home and in 2010 she had heart issues again and at that point they told us part of the bypass had failed, was completely blocked, nothing they could do for that part, some permanent damage done to her heart and they put a couple of stents in another artery to open some blockages then. Today, the dr. said that those stents are completely blocked, nothing he could do with them, and she has two arteries left. She has finally 90% accepted the fact that her DH has dementia/alzheimers whatever you wish term it and he is having some health issues with psa levels (prostrate) and possibly a failed hernia operation. Some friends brought him to Bloomington today after he went to the local hospital not remembering that she was transferred and when they got there, one friend told me he had been to the bathroom at least twice before they left and at some point on the way down had an accident. Well, I'm not sure he was even aware of the fact that he had the accident and I didn't want to embarrass him so asked the male friend that was with him to run to the mall across the street and get him some new underwear and a pair of shorts. He did and got him to change in bathroom otherwise he would have just been in wet clothes all day and mom would have been completely stressed and upset had she seen him that way. She did come through this really well, and should be home tomorrow and is taking him to see a urologist on Wednesday so I did share that info with her so she can tell the dr. She is wanting me to sign to be his POA if something happens to her and that is just stressing me beyond belief. They have only been married 4 years, I have only known him for 8, 5 of which they lived in Vegas. We dont really know each other, there is no real bond there. He has never been married, has no children, does have a brother. I put a phone call in to his brother this evening and updated him on the real situation going on here and so hopefully he will step in a bit and say if something happens to mom that he will take care of his brother. I don't mean to sound heartless I would never leave him without someone to care for him but I'm just not sure that its my place to be the one to take care of him.
> 
> Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.
> 
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

i noticed on online news quite a number of houses have burned also - let's pray for rain. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained.
> 
> Thank you all for your all your well wishes.
> 
> With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like so much fun. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, we watched State Fair the last time I was down there followed by Music Man and Oklahoma!


----------



## iamsam

do show us a picture when you are finished with the banksia. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers and hugs to all who need them. So many of us have hard things going on right now and the prayers do help.
> 
> Was over 100 today and supposed to be worse tomorrow. No rain in sight. I watered this morning, hope I can at least keep my perennials alive. Most things look OK so far. Humidity is very high. I'm getting nice cucumbers, birds keep getting my larger tomatoes, think I need to net the plants. Blasted cat bird!
> 
> I'm making good progress on the "Banksia" pullover test pattern. Everyone who has seen it thinks the lace pattern is pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> wonder if you could use a potato ricer? --- sam


It would only work if it were designed differently IMHO- you would end up just with squashed cauliflower.


----------



## iamsam

i think every one is in bed so i think i will go to mine. --- sam --- a little early for purplefi to be enjoying her coffee. --- but Julie should be up and around as should darowil.


----------



## Sorlenna

We have awesome knitters here and I am grateful for my testers! 

Caught up quickly--healing thoughts for all in need, and I'm off to bed. I have been trying to keep up with the fire news but it's very widespread right now and I continue to send wishes for rain for us all.


----------



## iamsam

i will definitely keep that in mind. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It would only work if it were designed differently IMHO- you would end up just with squashed cauliflower.


----------



## Bulldog

Just one more little peek before calling it a day. You can tell I am addicted.
Dawn, sweetie, I am so saddened to hear of the stress and probably emotional roller coaster you have been on today. Glad Mom is resting now and she certainly will be prayed for as your SF. It is hard when you are the sole caregiver. I have a sister older than me, but it was left to me to care for Mom and plan she and Dads funerals. We will pray that your SFs brother will step in and make decisions and see to care of his brother. You dont need anything else on your plate.
Sandy, Prayer warriors are on it. We will lift those up effected by this tragedy.
Sandy/Julie, did I miss your birthdays. If so, Happy Birthday! I am so glad you were remembered by family Julie. We love you, dearly.
Carol, I will be thinking of you when I am feeling yarn. Hope you find lots and have good establishments to go to. I am praying for that too. Hope I wont be disappointed.
Goodnight, sweet friends.Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Evening all. Just catching up after a busy day. Very warm here again but I have had a lovely day out at Highclere Castle. For all you Downton Abbey fans you will know this is where Downton is filmed. A lady there was telling me that the film crew just finished filming the next series about two weeks ago. It should be shown sometime towards the end of the year or beginning of next year. I'll try and post a picture soon.


How beautiful. I just watched a documentary on this castle and it is amazing. Thank you for the inside info on Downton Abbey. Great to know there is more coming. Seems to take way to long. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


I hope you can get some answers soon and that it is something not serious that can be helped. Thinking of you dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> all righty folks - it's another run to the garden and gather you some carrots cause you are gonna want to make this. --- sam
> 
> North African Spiced Carrots Recipe


Now this is definitely one I want to somehow figure out a way to combine with cooking on the grill and having that sauce. North African Spiced Carrot Dogs....
Thanks Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you know they sell gutter covers - well worth the money. --- sam


I think they are pretty expensive. We have been talking about getting them sometime in the future since I read here from one of our KTP'ers that they are well worth the money. Can't do it now, but hopefully next year maybe.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Aw Sam....we love whatever form the recipes come in....you do a fabulous job....every week!
> 
> Congrats to Avery! I know what he is feeling....FREEDOM!
> 
> Hors d'oeuvres....I'm sure someone else has passed on this info to you....since I am SO SO SO late joining this week. I wonder if I will ever get back on schedule! This os my forst visit this week....and it is MONDAY! good grief.
> 
> Tomorrow is a travel day...back to Chicago, and then 4 days until we take off for CA...and other points west. I am excited about visiting the yarn shop in Scottsdale. I'm ready for an addition to the stash!
> :lol:
> 
> All...you are in my thoughts even tho' I have been fairly absent these past few weeks.....best thoughts & prayers to all!
> Carol il/oh


Have a safe travel day to Chicago, CA and points along the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been trying o catch up but seems like I'm nt making much progress.
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to Dawn & Julie hope you enjoyed your days.
> Shirley, love the stepping stones & copper plaques, beautiful work.
> Thanks for the offer to send the obit from the Calgary paper but no need, saw a copy while down for the funeral & it is the same one as on the funeral card. The funeral went well, quite a crowd there & no one got too upset. I was afraid it would be too much for Aunt Josie but she did well, just tired from the long trip.
> 
> Congrats Pacer on the promotion"
> 
> Nicho, Agnes & Purple, thanks for sharing your great photos.
> 
> Dawn, I see you have been busy preserving your garden abundance. I have a great recipe for frozen corn that tastes like Niblets & is quite easy if anyone wants it PM me as I don't think I will keep up this week.
> I have been trying to get organized to go camping & fishing for a few days, am now parked on the couch for a few minutes waiting on DH to decide if we are going tonight or in the morning.
> Kaye, glad you have found Wickett but sorry it was not a happy reunion.
> Sam, sounds like your GSs are sure baseball crazy, my sons also were when they were young but here the season is so short they don't have much opportunity to get really good, they only play for about 7 weeks in May & June.
> I'm sure there were other things I was going to comment on but read too many pages at once.


Welcome back Bonnie. I know this was a really hard trip but so glad to hear your aunt did well. Camping will be a nice way to take some time for yourselves out in nature now that you are home. Hugs.

You don't have to ask if people want recipes on here. LOL It is always wanted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sam, you are SOOO right about gutter covers-- had them at lake and LOVED them. I have some on back part of house and they are not as good as what I had at the lake. When I need to re-roof, I plan to get gutter covers like I had at the lake.


Which are the two kinds you have and which are the better of the two?? I would hate to put out all that money and have the ones that aren't as good. Thanks Kansas g-ma.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....tonight I am exhausted.....tried playing around with the new sewing/embroidery machine for a few hours....works like a charm but was getting way to tired. Fell asleep in my recliner around 5 and woke up at 7:30. Just fed the animals and made myself a bowl of cereal. Quite frankly I'm now ready for bed and it's only 8:30 pm here. I'm sure I'll go to be quite early. I am looking forward to the quiet for at least a few days.
> 
> Last night few had a strange woman ring our door bell at lose to midnight. Asked me if I'd give her a ride to the trailer park behind our property; she had her arm in a cast and was barefoot. Of course I said no but handed her the phone to call someone (wouldn't have done that had I been home alone). She couldn't reach anyone. I said I'd get her some help and she suddenly said no, no, she didn't need help and hurried down my steps, picked up a concealed bag & shoes and left. I called the police and told them what had happened and they came out and did a look around the area. Let me say, I'm not cold hearted but where we live is not the best of areas; since home was built in 1875 some very undesirable folks have moved into the area....crack house less than a mile from our home, etc....hispanic gangs live in much of the trailer parks behind us....just not the area I'd choose to live if not for the fact that this is the family property. You wouldn't believe some of the strange things that have occurred. Anyway, that said, love the prospect of the quiet and know the dogs will be a great protection AND I don't open the door to strangers if I'm home alone. Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though.


Gwen, unless I know someone is coming, I don't even answer my door. Will peek to see if I see a delivery truck. I don't know if they have them in your area, but there are home invasions. Glad you called the police. That was quite fishy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


I somehow missed these photos. Love them both. What a great group and have to laugh about Sydney trying to keep Hannah there. Love the walking sticks. I would have loved to do a hike like this and still would, sadly my ankles have really curtailed my walking, but my heart will be out there on the trail with them. Glad they are spending the night at the shelter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> DGS rang me at 8 o'clock, after he had had two stories read to him- he got a bit concerned that I might die like his other Nana - who was many years older than me- so we got on to talking of all the different ages- people and pets- I do hope he was reassured. The postie does not come till very late here- so I am waiting till about 4 o'clock to check the letter box.


Oh Julie, that is too precious. How sweet that he was concerned about you and nice for you to know that it was enough that your daughter let him call you. That must have meant so much to you. What a little sweetheart to be concerned about his Nana. You have a mansion and that is the home you have in his heart. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet kind of mansion you can have. Hope you got your present.

Bulldog...Night dear. I've been asleep and woke up. :shock: Glad to hear about you and DS going to a LYS. That is one nice thing about LYS's. There is someone to help you.

Dawn...I am so sorry to hear about your mom and that the news isn't good. Also, regarding your step-father, I certainly understand how you feel. Hope the brother will start becoming involved. Too much for you to take on. Hugs and prayers.

Sandy...Hope you get the much needed rain and that they will get these fires under control without loss of life. Doesn't sound good.

Melody...Great football hat. Thanks for the photo.

Looking forward to seeing the Banksia tester photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Julie, that is too precious. How sweet that he was concerned about you and nice for you to know that it was enough that your daughter let him call you. That must have meant so much to you. What a little sweetheart to be concerned about his Nana. You have a mansion and that is the home you have in his heart. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet kind of mansion you can have. Hope you got your present.
> ...
> .


I have to go collect the parcel tomorrow- apparently it was too big for my letter box- so that is what I will be doing first thing. The little boy is a real sweetheart by all accounts- of course most of his conversation with me is about his trucks and trains and his lego- he is a great fan of lego- but also very keen to have more Meccano (Erector sets) he is well aware I have several waiting to come down- But they are for 8 year olds two of them- 
I paid for a free call number so that calling Nana j was not a burden on their finances. 
I will be making another call tonight to ask how big the parcel is- I need to plan exactly how I go about go about picking up the parcel.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Just one more little peek before calling it a day. You can tell I am addicted.
> Dawn, sweetie, I am so saddened to hear of the stress and probably emotional roller coaster you have been on today. Glad Mom is resting now and she certainly will be prayed for as your SF. It is hard when you are the sole caregiver. I have a sister older than me, but it was left to me to care for Mom and plan she and Dads funerals. We will pray that your SFs brother will step in and make decisions and see to care of his brother. You dont need anything else on your plate.
> Sandy, Prayer warriors are on it. We will lift those up effected by this tragedy.
> Sandy/Julie, did I miss your birthdays. If so, Happy Birthday! I am so glad you were remembered by family Julie. We love you, dearly.
> Carol, I will be thinking of you when I am feeling yarn. Hope you find lots and have good establishments to go to. I am praying for that too. Hope I wont be disappointed.
> Goodnight, sweet friends.Betty


Thanks for the birthday wishes, Betty. It is me and Dawn (Pup lover) most recently.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It would only work if it were designed differently IMHO- you would end up just with squashed cauliflower.


Can't help thinking squashed cauliflower is funny :shock: :roll: .....must be my childish sense of the absurd.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. I'm off to the shops before it gets too warm and then I am going out to lunch with the coven. A very nice pub by a lake.

Sending lots of peaceful and healing vibes and hugs to all.

Photos for today....


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> poledra - one of the few people i know that would go to the shelter looking for one dog and come home with another - what are you going to name this one. i think sam would be a great name. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a very cold Sydney (well for us Aussies) I have not caught up on last week's news but decided to start this week's TP before I get too far behind. Happy belated birthday wishes to all those I have missed lately. I trust you all enjoyed your special days. And to all those who are not feeling well or have loved ones who are not well I send healing wishes for good health to return soon.
> 
> It has been a busy first week of the school term, made more difficult by the fact that my mind was still on wonderful holiday memories and not on the tasks at hand. Have not even had a chance to see all the photos on the camera yet but managed to download them this morning. Will need some time to go through them and edit where necessary. I will share some from week 1 which was in California. After a night in Solvang, we visited Hearst Castle and then took a couple of days to drive the coast road. It was foggy for a lot of the time but it cleared often enough for spectacular coastal views. We spent some time at Carmel and drove the spectacular 17 Mile Drive before stopping at Monterey. We finished off our week with a couple of days in San Francisco which was beautiful but very windy and cold. Then we flew to Anchorage for the next part of our adventure. So here are some California photos.


Fabulous photos. Good to hear that you had a wonderful trip. Welcome back.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> Happy Friday to all! Happy Birthday Sandi, Aran and anyone I might have missed. Love, hugs and prayers to everyone!
> 
> I have some great news. My new little GS was released from the hospital tonight and the new family is spending their first night together at home. Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes.
> 
> My son was telling me with wonder that Aron won't feed if there is the tiniest bit of anything in his diaper (apart from the bits he was born with of course lol).
> 
> I cheerfully informed him that this comes as no surprise to me as he was the same way when he was a baby. The moment he wet or soiled he had to be changed immediately or he would sing the song of his people at the top of his lungs. Sweet.... sweet, revenge lol.
> 
> When I reminded him to be very patient, he blissfully informed me that Aron was a model baby (in the hospital) and they were looking forward to a quiet evening of admiring their new son and then early to bed for a good nights sleep.
> 
> Ohhhh that boy of mine is operating under a serious delusion. I told him that we had much the same game plan for his first night home ..... and by 2 am we were double checking his ID bracelet convinced they had sent us home with the wrong infant ........
> 
> Any guesses as to what time my phone will start ringing? LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Great news! And I love the revenge parts too. lol. I too could cheerfully have swapped my DS.... he pretty much screamed for the first 3 months.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Which are the two kinds you have and which are the better of the two?? I would hate to put out all that money and have the ones that aren't as good. Thanks Kansas g-ma.


The ones at the lake which I thought worked VERY well were Gutter Helmet. Did not have drip lines on the ground/deck under the eaves. They managed to keep out the tiny leaves and "stems" from the locust trees which were such a pain in the gutters.

The ones on the back of this house were from the local big box lumber stores, probably Home Depot and I have drip lines across the back of the house, showing they aren't catching the rain all the time.

As for cost, my house is single story plus a separate garage and it cost me over $200 to have the leaves pulled out one year and that was just dumping the wet, soggy mess on the ground. I've since found an alternative person, works for a contractor who likes little old ladies, who doesn't charge that much. I will still put on Helmets when the roof needs doing (easier, they tell me, but put on lake house w/o doing roof.)


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> oh wow - i think i would have turned that hospital up side down by the time i was done - what a colossal goof on their part - i certainly hope there are no bills from them and if they are i would be seeing a lawyer. no excuse for that. tons and tons of soothing healing energy for her - maybe you could teach her to knit. tell her i am sure she will be ready by the time school starts - hopefully she will start feeling better once she can get around easier. --- sam


Just because something goes wrong does not mean that someone has been negilent or at fault in any way.
Breathing problems under anaesthesia is not uncommon- thats why they need specialists, not just to give it but even more important to deal with issues like this.
Staph -well I guarentee that you have it on your skin. And while the skin can be disinfected it can't be sterilised- that is not all the bugs can be killed. Therefore despite all the best efforts some people will develop an infection in even the simplest surgery. And giving antibiotics routinely for minor surgery is a reall no-no. Best way out to develop resistant bacteria. Because of the need to so often use antibiotics in hospital there is a greater risk that the staph already present on their skin will become resistant to the antibiotics- so most times the development of MRSA (which Rookie did not say her DD had) is not a fault of the staff but of necessary treatment. Yes it can be transferred from one patient to the next and sometimes it will be poor care from the staff transferring it but not normally as so much emphasis is put on hand hygiene etc now. But normal interactions between patients can also transfer it between themselves.
Why is it more common now (If it is even- I assure you that I nursed many patients with wound infections in my early years)? More surgery is being done and, and in the early decades of antibiotics resistance hadn't developed. And hospitals have much sicker patients now as we are able to keep so many more alive than in previous years- and sick patients mean increased susceptibilty to infections (leading to more antibiotic use and thus increased risk of developing resistance).
There is also no guarantee that the infection was from the hospital- she could have picked it up after discharge. But because hosptials are full of sick people they of course have more bugs around and so it is better to get people out of hospital as soon as possible. Withi ncreased bugs around there is also of course increased risk of picking up an infection, but there is no way of avoiding this. Even if we kept patients away from each other the bugs still travl in various ways often beyond the control of staff.
Of course there are times when things that go wrong are the result of poor care but not always

Sorry Sam- but as a health care worker (well an ex) I find it frustating that so many people jump to the assumption that the hospital is at fault when something goes wrong. If a student fails to learn is it automatically the fault of the school or teacher?

I'd better get of my soap box I guess!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dawn - many prayers and hugs. I hope your Mom is doing better. I believe I remembered that you were planning on them moving closer in town. Hope that works out especially with him being as he is. Hope his brother steps up. Will continue prayers for all of you. 

Sandy - praying for all the firefighters and people with homes in the fire areas. My brother in Oregon is seeing some fires also...they're really widespread. Hope you find some answers to your health issues soon and that things can be set right so that you're out of pain and feeling better.

Betty - hope you have a wonderful trip and I love the idea of your DS whisking you away to a LYS--hope it's a great one with wonderful staff.

Carol - Happy & safe travelling. Hope your drive is uneventful and that you find lots of exciting places to stop along the way.

My computer was giving me "attitude" yesterday so I put it in a timeout..It seems much better this a.m. I'm going to run my virus check through it. I finally purchased a maintenance contract with the Geek Squad and they do a very nice job of keeping it cleaned out and software updated.

I need to get some things done around here -- it's really taken a back seat with all the running around I've been doing. I have to find the bottom of my table and then I will start doing the "homework" for the MW Stitches Show. One of the classes that my SIL wanted to take is on crocheting around pieces and we need to bring in 3-4 swatches already done. I've had Sirdar denim in 4 colors from my sister to make an afghan so I'm using the Great North American Afghan booklet to pick 4 patterns to do 12 x 12 squares. The pattern calls for a size 6 needle, but the designs are popping like I'd like them to so I'm going to go down one size. I also need to do some homework for the phony cable class...Guess I'd better get started.

Caren, thinking of you and sending you prayers and hugs.

Julie, hope you're able to get your parcel without too many issues. 

I'll have to look into those leaf guard gutters also---maybe in next year's budget after landscaping for the front lawn---we've decided that it will be best to wait until next Spring to do that. If we have as bad a winter this year as we did last year, the new plants probably would be lost anyway.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Im finally home, they did the cathaterization and found three blockages, two of which he put stents in the third he said wouldnt benefit from one. This was in the artery on the back of her heart. She had a quadruple bypass in 2006 in Vegas then moved home and in 2010 she had heart issues again and at that point they told us part of the bypass had failed, was completely blocked, nothing they could do for that part, some permanent damage done to her heart and they put a couple of stents in another artery to open some blockages then. Today, the dr. said that those stents are completely blocked, nothing he could do with them, and she has two arteries left. She has finally 90% accepted the fact that her DH has dementia/alzheimers whatever you wish term it and he is having some health issues with psa levels (prostrate) and possibly a failed hernia operation. Some friends brought him to Bloomington today after he went to the local hospital not remembering that she was transferred and when they got there, one friend told me he had been to the bathroom at least twice before they left and at some point on the way down had an accident. Well, I'm not sure he was even aware of the fact that he had the accident and I didn't want to embarrass him so asked the male friend that was with him to run to the mall across the street and get him some new underwear and a pair of shorts. He did and got him to change in bathroom otherwise he would have just been in wet clothes all day and mom would have been completely stressed and upset had she seen him that way. She did come through this really well, and should be home tomorrow and is taking him to see a urologist on Wednesday so I did share that info with her so she can tell the dr. She is wanting me to sign to be his POA if something happens to her and that is just stressing me beyond belief. They have only been married 4 years, I have only known him for 8, 5 of which they lived in Vegas. We dont really know each other, there is no real bond there. He has never been married, has no children, does have a brother. I put a phone call in to his brother this evening and updated him on the real situation going on here and so hopefully he will step in a bit and say if something happens to mom that he will take care of his brother. I don't mean to sound heartless I would never leave him without someone to care for him but I'm just not sure that its my place to be the one to take care of him.
> 
> Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.
> 
> Hugs


Your Mums heart sure sounds like it has gone through a lot. Very worrying for all of you.
Re the POA- Can you mother actually give you POA over your SF? I sure understand how you feel about taking over responsibilty for someone you hardly know. Yet I guess you don't want to upset your mother. lets pray that his brother comes to the party.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm making good progress on the "Banksia" pullover test pattern. Everyone who has seen it thinks the lace pattern is pretty.


I've had the same experience, people love it.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to go collect the parcel tomorrow- apparently it was too big for my letter box- so that is what I will be doing first thing. .


Don't they knock on the door? Our parcels are delivered to the door- only need to pick it up if you aren't home which sounds like you were.


----------



## darowil

quote=sugarsugar]Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.[/quote]

We can always add him to the KTP prayer list- God can work miracles.


----------



## darowil

I got up this morning thinking I had a failry clear couple of days. Phone call from my SIL asking me to go over there, then decided to have lunch with my brother off to my 3 pm appointment and then to pick up keys from my sister. And then off to buy a kindle for my SIL for her 40th from a few family members. Day gone.
Also had a phone call to go and do something for th eGUild which I hope I can do tomorrow but no time today as it turned out. ANd David has asked me to go with hime tomorrow- from early afternoion till late at night. So most of tomorrow is gone. Need to get organised to go away for the weekend and cook the lasagna for Maryanne's birthday lunch Thursday. So somehow tomorrow has filled up as well.
So I don't expect to be on much till Sunday evening or maybe even Monday now. 
This is our family weekend with all surfing family being together for the Saturday night and likely all staying as well. Looking forward to it but will be exhasted after it. Better not forget the camera!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is sooooooo cute. Is this a free pattern and if so where....Ravelry?


gagesmom said:


> Just reached midnight here so I am posting then off to bed. 11-7 tomorrow at Walmart.
> 
> I cast on yesterday and just finished it. This is my Little Boy football hat. I have already done ones for grown ups and babies.
> 
> Night everybody, see you all tomorrow after work.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not to Florida.....to North Carolina......Appalachian Trail starts in GA and ends in Maine.



thewren said:


> so they will have ten days to finish to the florida state line - they will need to do some stepping. i so envy them - it sounds like so much fun. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well by shelter know that this is only like a 3 sided deck...LOL....no beds, etc.....not even doors & windows....more like a lean-to up off the ground. DD was able to get out one more text this morning and they pitched their tents on the ground last night. They were now about to head out again all packed up. (7:30 a.m.). That will most likely be the last I hear from them until Friday; she's starting to lose reception.


Cashmeregma said:


> I somehow missed these photos. Love them both. What a great group and have to laugh about Sydney trying to keep Hannah there. Love the walking sticks. I would have loved to do a hike like this and still would, sadly my ankles have really curtailed my walking, but my heart will be out there on the trail with them. Glad they are spending the night at the shelter.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much. When we were in NewZealand in the early 70's I did copper carvings of New Zealand people and carvings. I ended up in business and really enjoyed myself. Pat would frame them and we would sell them in Auckland in different stores, and then I got into doing special requests. We kept the business until we headed back to Canada. We lived just north of where Julie lives, overlooking Manly Bay . Wonderful memories. Lots of stories.
> 
> I was very lucky to be featured in the New Zealand Women's weekly which was a very big honor. We went back twice since l973 and my copper pictures were still on the walls of all my friends'homes with copies of the write up framed too. I am still in touch with a lot of them. We lived just north of Julie on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Happy memories. I am posting the article. I think if you click on view and zoom you will be able to read the article.


Shirley, that is so neat It's so much fun to see all the things you've accomplished, you really are amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Gwen I used a free pattern for the baby football hat that I have on my project page on Ravelry. Right now the designers name is slipping my mind. I just used larger needles and voila.

Off I go to get a shower and get ready for work. 11-7 today. check in later on.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Shirley that newspaper article is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my hat I have finished and put the face on. Not the right eyes so they are not attached. It says to use googly eyes. Going to search my stash of buttons for just the right eyes.
> 
> Dr. Seuss Lorax Hat by Juanita McLellan on Ravelry, free pattern.


Melody, you really are the knitting ninja.  And the Lorax is adorable, you did a great job on that, hope you find the right eyes that you need, he's just too cute, now you need a Horton.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning everyone, just thought I'd say hi, am trying to catch back up, but we went running yesterday, and Ryssa and her sister Diva that lives with Marla now, had a play date and had just too much fun. 
Ryssa slept through the night last night, YAY!!!! She's getting more used to her kennel. Marla is going to bring Diva over and put her in Ryssas kennel with her when she heads out to work and then I'll have her here until Marla gets off at midnight, if anyone had told me that I'd be running a puppy day care, I would have said they were crazy, LOL. I guess 2 pups a day care does not make, but my hands will be full. 
And tomorrow night I'll have her here again. 
I think I'll just read backwards and see what mischief you've all been up to that a way. 
Hugs and love, hope you all have or are having a great day. 
Kaye Jo


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I have had today off and spent most of it doing housework :thumbdown: I had to go to the Laundromat as I needed clean clothes for work and I have been so busy these last two weeks that I haven't got any done. All the machines here in the building were being used. May I just say that for a building with 36 units, 3 washers and 3 dryers are not near enough machines.
> 
> I did get some knitting done while at the Laundromat though :thumbup: the football hat I have on the needles is 75% done now.


I know what you mean, Mel, about no washer/dryer available. We have about 50 apartments on each floor and 3 washers and 3 dryers on each floor. What makes it bad on our floor, we have one resident who washes every single day!! Barb and I think she's gotten a little senile since her DH died a couple of years ago. How many dirty clothes can one elderly woman have!!!!?
She likes to waste money more than I do. You pay for every load!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I know what you mean, Mel, about no washer/dryer available. We have about 50 apartments on each floor and 3 washers and 3 dryers on each floor. What makes it bad on our floor, we have one resident who washes every single day!! Barb and I think she's gotten a little senile since her DH died a couple of years ago. How many dirty clothes can one elderly woman have!!!!?
> She likes to waste money more than I do. You pay for every load!
> Junek


A friend who lives in large complex had problems with one neighbor who would put clothes in washer and then leave them all day. No table in laundry room to put wet stuff on so someone else could use washer. Thankfully that woman & 2 kids moved.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> The girl on the left is Ella Rose....Zachary's daughter...Zachary is the heavier man on the right wearing hat...the one whose been working with DH and staying with us when he does...other man is his friend Jack who is the man's brother that DH & DD went camping with several years ago along with his llama. Kaje does have his pack on and it was full just packed very compacted. .
> 
> DD was able to get out a text (no call) this evening and they made good time today reaching the first shelter by 6 p.m. Some rain but not constant which is good. Cell phone service very sporadic to nonexistent; was very surprised to have heard from them at all.


Glad you heard from them and the rain hasn't been bad.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I got up this morning thinking I had a failry clear couple of days. Phone call from my SIL asking me to go over there, then decided to have lunch with my brother off to my 3 pm appointment and then to pick up keys from my sister. And then off to buy a kindle for my SIL for her 40th from a few family members. Day gone.
> Also had a phone call to go and do something for th eGUild which I hope I can do tomorrow but no time today as it turned out. ANd David has asked me to go with hime tomorrow- from early afternoion till late at night. So most of tomorrow is gone. Need to get organised to go away for the weekend and cook the lasagna for Maryanne's birthday lunch Thursday. So somehow tomorrow has filled up as well.
> So I don't expect to be on much till Sunday evening or maybe even Monday now.
> This is our family weekend with all surfing family being together for the Saturday night and likely all staying as well. Looking forward to it but will be exhasted after it. Better not forget the camera!


You will be busy, make sure to get the rest you need. Praying that you don't have any migraines, have fun, yes, don't forget the camera.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> calling all mothers - you should see this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/17/lost-now-found-photos-motherhood_n_5523482.html


Thanks, Sam. Some things never change, no matter the time or place!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> DGS rang me at 8 o'clock, after he had had two stories read to him- he got a bit concerned that I might die like his other Nana - who was many years older than me- so we got on to talking of all the different ages- people and pets- I do hope he was reassured. The postie does not come till very late here- so I am waiting till about 4 o'clock to check the letter box.


Shows how much he loves you! I know you were delighted to have him share his concern with you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....tonight I am exhausted.....tried playing around with the new sewing/embroidery machine for a few hours....works like a charm but was getting way to tired. Fell asleep in my recliner around 5 and woke up at 7:30. Just fed the animals and made myself a bowl of cereal. Quite frankly I'm now ready for bed and it's only 8:30 pm here. I'm sure I'll go to be quite early. I am looking forward to the quiet for at least a few days.
> 
> Last night few had a strange woman ring our door bell at lose to midnight. Asked me if I'd give her a ride to the trailer park behind our property; she had her arm in a cast and was barefoot. Of course I said no but handed her the phone to call someone (wouldn't have done that had I been home alone). She couldn't reach anyone. I said I'd get her some help and she suddenly said no, no, she didn't need help and hurried down my steps, picked up a concealed bag & shoes and left. I called the police and told them what had happened and they came out and did a look around the area. Let me say, I'm not cold hearted but where we live is not the best of areas; since home was built in 1875 some very undesirable folks have moved into the area....crack house less than a mile from our home, etc....hispanic gangs live in much of the trailer parks behind us....just not the area I'd choose to live if not for the fact that this is the family property. You wouldn't believe some of the strange things that have occurred. Anyway, that said, love the prospect of the quiet and know the dogs will be a great protection AND I don't open the door to strangers if I'm home alone. Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though.


I will definitely keep your safety and the hikers' safety in my prayers! Having the dogs is great reassurance.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, unless I know someone is coming, I don't even answer my door. Will peek to see if I see a delivery truck. I don't know if they have them in your area, but there are home invasions. Glad you called the police. That was quite fishy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Here we don't have to many problems, but let me tell you, I'm not ever going to be without a big dog when David is driving over the road and gone for days, not that Buster would really do too much, but that barrel bellied woof is usually enough to chase off anyone who should not be around, especially in San Antonio.


----------



## jknappva

Oh, dearest Betty, I'm so excited for you. I have a feeling that darling son will buy anything in that store you want. Have fun!
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Ryssa's trying to get in on the action, I guess she wanted to say good morning too, she was trying to walk on on the key board. lol


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. I'm off to the shops before it gets too warm and then I am going out to lunch with the coven. A very nice pub by a lake.
> 
> Sending lots of peaceful and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today....


Good morning PurpleFi, hope you have a great day at the shops and lunch.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just reached midnight here so I am posting then off to bed. 11-7 tomorrow at Walmart.
> 
> I cast on yesterday and just finished it. This is my Little Boy football hat. I have already done ones for grown ups and babies.
> 
> Night everybody, see you all tomorrow after work.


That's fantastic!!! And with football season, you'll have a great market for those of all the sizes you've done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

My dear PulLover, my prayers are with you. It's a stressful situation.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> We have awesome knitters here and I am grateful for my testers!
> 
> Caught up quickly--healing thoughts for all in need, and I'm off to bed. I have been trying to keep up with the fire news but it's very widespread right now and I continue to send wishes for rain for us all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Im finally home, they did the cathaterization and found three blockages, two of which he put stents in the third he said wouldnt benefit from one. This was in the artery on the back of her heart. She had a quadruple bypass in 2006 in Vegas then moved home and in 2010 she had heart issues again and at that point they told us part of the bypass had failed, was completely blocked, nothing they could do for that part, some permanent damage done to her heart and they put a couple of stents in another artery to open some blockages then. Today, the dr. said that those stents are completely blocked, nothing he could do with them, and she has two arteries left. She has finally 90% accepted the fact that her DH has dementia/alzheimers whatever you wish term it and he is having some health issues with psa levels (prostrate) and possibly a failed hernia operation. Some friends brought him to Bloomington today after he went to the local hospital not remembering that she was transferred and when they got there, one friend told me he had been to the bathroom at least twice before they left and at some point on the way down had an accident. Well, I'm not sure he was even aware of the fact that he had the accident and I didn't want to embarrass him so asked the male friend that was with him to run to the mall across the street and get him some new underwear and a pair of shorts. He did and got him to change in bathroom otherwise he would have just been in wet clothes all day and mom would have been completely stressed and upset had she seen him that way. She did come through this really well, and should be home tomorrow and is taking him to see a urologist on Wednesday so I did share that info with her so she can tell the dr. She is wanting me to sign to be his POA if something happens to her and that is just stressing me beyond belief. They have only been married 4 years, I have only known him for 8, 5 of which they lived in Vegas. We dont really know each other, there is no real bond there. He has never been married, has no children, does have a brother. I put a phone call in to his brother this evening and updated him on the real situation going on here and so hopefully he will step in a bit and say if something happens to mom that he will take care of his brother. I don't mean to sound heartless I would never leave him without someone to care for him but I'm just not sure that its my place to be the one to take care of him.
> 
> Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.
> 
> Hugs


Oh dear, it has to have been a very stressful, long day. Prayers for all and I understand not wanting to be responsible for you stepfather, that is a lot when it's someone you really are not close to and don't know well, hopefully his brother will take over those responsibilities so you won't have to worry about that. Hope you wake up rested and less stressed. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained.
> 
> Thank you all for your all your well wishes.
> 
> With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


Most definitely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. I'm off to the shops before it gets too warm and then I am going out to lunch with the coven. A very nice pub by a lake.
> 
> Sending lots of peaceful and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today....


Lovely banner...you're so creative! And the garden is a joy to see as always!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> DGS rang me at 8 o'clock, after he had had two stories read to him- he got a bit concerned that I might die like his other Nana - who was many years older than me- so we got on to talking of all the different ages- people and pets- I do hope he was reassured. The postie does not come till very late here- so I am waiting till about 4 o'clock to check the letter box.


Awe, what a sweet boy. I'm sure you were able to reassure him.


----------



## Poledra65

Betty, have a great trip. What a wonderful son, I also hope that the LYS is a fabulous one and that the owner or person working is a great help. Can't wait to see what you choose. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend who lives in large complex had problems with one neighbor who would put clothes in washer and then leave them all day. No table in laundry room to put wet stuff on so someone else could use washer. Thankfully that woman & 2 kids moved.


We've had that problem, too. But since this is a building for seniors, independent living for 55 and older, some of the residents have caregivers. And we think a lot of times, they're the ones who forget the laundry. If the clothes set on the dryers for too long, the cleaning woman throws them away. After all, if it's been there a week, obviously no one wants or misses it. My daughter sets the timer so she never leaves ours!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Evening all. Just catching up after a busy day. Very warm here again but I have had a lovely day out at Highclere Castle. For all you Downton Abbey fans you will know this is where Downton is filmed. A lady there was telling me that the film crew just finished filming the next series about two weeks ago. It should be shown sometime towards the end of the year or beginning of next year. I'll try and post a picture soon.


Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> We've had that problem, too. But since this is a building for seniors, independent living for 55 and older, some of the residents have caregivers. And we think a lot of times, they're the ones who forget the laundry. If the clothes set on the dryers for too long, the cleaning woman throws them away. After all, if it's been there a week, obviously no one wants or misses it. My daughter sets the timer so she never leaves ours!
> Junek


The timer is a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> It goes in spurts. Today I'm cramping again. I had my mamogram today and will have the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully will know if there is anything there tomorrow. I don't know which way to hope for something to be there that is causing the pain or not and if not what is causing the pain. I haven't checked in since Friday and now I have over 30 pages to read (hopefully I won't fall asleep while reading). Off to read!


Hoping that they find out fairly quickly what is creating the problem and how to fix it. It is awful to be in pain or discomfort. 
Hugs


----------



## flyty1n

Darowil, thanks for the staph update. I could not have said it better. You are spot on and by one count, I found that I used alcohol rub and washed my hands 62 times in a day at our surgery center. It is required that one use alcohol rub both before and after donning gloves, after taking them off, and wash the hands with soap and water immediately after doing this. We do everything we know possible, including 100% virius, bacteria and spore killing disinfectants between every case change and, of course, sterile technique in all we do. Everything.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sandy, hope the doctors get your problem sorted out soon & get you pain free. Hope the fires in the area are soon controlled. Is the smoke bad in your area? It has been hazy here for over a week now, raising he'll with my allergies. 

Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.

Gwen, great picture of the hikers, hope they have a good time. Glad you have a houseful of dogs to protect you while they're gone.
Well, must get off here. Have a good day.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


Looks like they are quite ready to hit the trail for adventure. 
Poor Sydney, wanted to go too.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> you're right.. Ryssa won't replace Wicket but getting another fur-baby does help the healing process.
> Hugs,
> Junek


And she is definitely a handful.  But she's already fairly well housebroken and has learned "sit".  A smart baby for sure.


----------



## Railyn

Today is a day to get the laundry done. I have been busy with sewing, etc. and the laundry got put aside. No more. Today is the day.
We have had some fun and interesting days. Friday night DD1 and DGS came over for dinner. I cooked for about 10 people and there were only 4 of us. We enjoyed left-overs the rest of the week-end. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday as he had a rather late drs. apt. This was with his diabetic dr. Dr. said that DH is doing good. Liked the 40 plus pound weight loss.
CHurch this week was a concert by a groupe called "Light" from a Baptist University in California. I have never heard such a wonderful group. I was so blessed by their music. They sang old hymns with a new arrangement. So blessed. Took me a long time to unwind. DH wasn't feeling well enough to go do church so being alone, I drove the long way home so I would think and unwind. 
My grandson is getting married Aug 3. They have a tight budget so I am doing the cake. The wedding theme is peacocks. yesterday I found some beautiful peacock feathers, bright colored and with a little glitter on them. I also found a cute little fake glass floral arrangement with the right colors so I am going to use it as the cake topper. Should be a fun project. I am really looking forward to it. The cake will not be huge as there will be less than 50 guests. The grooms cake will be chocolate and shaped like Texas. Borrowed a pan from DD.
I need to attend to the laundry and get the day's chores done. 
Happy knitting one and all.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Today is a day to get the laundry done. I have been busy with sewing, etc. and the laundry got put aside. No more. Today is the day.
> We have had some fun and interesting days. Friday night DD1 and DGS came over for dinner. I cooked for about 10 people and there were only 4 of us. We enjoyed left-overs the rest of the week-end. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday as he had a rather late drs. apt. This was with his diabetic dr. Dr. said that DH is doing good. Liked the 40 plus pound weight loss.
> CHurch this week was a concert by a groupe called "Light" from a Baptist University in California. I have never heard such a wonderful group. I was so blessed by their music. They sang old hymns with a new arrangement. So blessed. Took me a long time to unwind. DH wasn't feeling well enough to go do church so being alone, I drove the long way home so I would think and unwind.
> My grandson is getting married Aug 3. They have a tight budget so I am doing the cake. The wedding theme is peacocks. yesterday I found some beautiful peacock feathers, bright colored and with a little glitter on them. I also found a cute little fake glass floral arrangement with the right colors so I am going to use it as the cake topper. Should be a fun project. I am really looking forward to it. The cake will not be huge as there will be less than 50 guests. The grooms cake will be chocolate and shaped like Texas. Borrowed a pan from DD.
> I need to attend to the laundry and get the day's chores done.
> Happy knitting one and all.


So glad that you've had a good several days, and wonderful on DHs weight loss, that is fantastic. What fun to make the cakes for the wedding, August 3 is a great day for a wedding. 
The concert at church sounds wonderful also, glad you were able to drive and just relax on the way home. 
Have a great day, I'm all caught up here and really have to do a load of laundry and get alllllll of the laundry I've done the last week, put away and do some sweeping and mopping and clearing of clutter. 
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

Although I didn't see all the prep before each surgery, I did witness the nurses and techs and the care they take...there's a bottle of alcohol based germ killer right above the glove station and another one right outside the hospital room door. They cleaned their hands before coming in the room, did whatever they need to do on the computer (scan code for IVs, etc.) then they would clean hands again, put on the gloves, do patient duties, remove gloves, wash hands again, clean up room, clean hands at doorway before going on to other duties. I'm surprised their hands aren't raw from all the alcohol and washing. Great care was taken at home too with the dressing changes...I learned how to do what needed to be doing when I had my major surgeries and was cut from hip bone to hip bone, etc. There was never any contact with the wounds except with sterile gauze -- all the precautions were taken and it still happened. Knowing how prevalent the staph infections are nowdays, I'll probably use surgical gloves when I'm around her the next time I visit just as added precaution.



flyty1n said:


> Darowil, thanks for the staph update. I could not have said it better. You are spot on and by one count, I found that I used alcohol rub and washed my hands 62 times in a day at our surgery center. It is required that one use alcohol rub both before and after donning gloves, after taking them off, and wash the hands with soap and water immediately after doing this. We do everything we know possible, including 100% virius, bacteria and spore killing disinfectants between every case change and, of course, sterile technique in all we do. Everything.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> The ones at the lake which I thought worked VERY well were Gutter Helmet. Did not have drip lines on the ground/deck under the eaves. They managed to keep out the tiny leaves and "stems" from the locust trees which were such a pain in the gutters.
> 
> The ones on the back of this house were from the local big box lumber stores, probably Home Depot and I have drip lines across the back of the house, showing they aren't catching the rain all the time.
> 
> As for cost, my house is single story plus a separate garage and it cost me over $200 to have the leaves pulled out one year and that was just dumping the wet, soggy mess on the ground. I've since found an alternative person, works for a contractor who likes little old ladies, who doesn't charge that much. I will still put on Helmets when the roof needs doing (easier, they tell me, but put on lake house w/o doing roof.)


Thank you. I will see what we can get in this area.

I see that Gutter Helmet is available here but not local, however services this area.

There is another one that is local but is called Gutter Glove???
Probably not the same but playing off the name.


----------



## Designer1234

Railyn said:


> Today is a day to get the laundry done. I have been busy with sewing, etc. and the laundry got put aside. No more. Today is the day.
> We have had some fun and interesting days. Friday night DD1 and DGS came over for dinner. I cooked for about 10 people and there were only 4 of us. We enjoyed left-overs the rest of the week-end. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday as he had a rather late drs. apt. This was with his diabetic dr. Dr. said that DH is doing good. Liked the 40 plus pound weight loss.
> CHurch this week was a concert by a groupe called "Light" from a Baptist University in California. I have never heard such a wonderful group. I was so blessed by their music. They sang old hymns with a new arrangement. So blessed. Took me a long time to unwind. DH wasn't feeling well enough to go do church so being alone, I drove the long way home so I would think and unwind.
> My grandson is getting married Aug 3. They have a tight budget so I am doing the cake. The wedding theme is peacocks. yesterday I found some beautiful peacock feathers, bright colored and with a little glitter on them. I also found a cute little fake glass floral arrangement with the right colors so I am going to use it as the cake topper.  Should be a fun project. I am really looking forward to it. The cake will not be huge as there will be less than 50 guests. The grooms cake will be chocolate and shaped like Texas. Borrowed a pan from DD.
> I need to attend to the laundry and get the day's chores done.
> Happy knitting one and all.


Your idea for the cake sounds great. Please send pictures when you get it finished. I would love to see it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar...Bleeding ulcers can be so serious. Glad he is ok. Hope he can turn his life around too. Heartbreaking.

Railyn...Congrats on DH's weight loss. I imagine you get some of the credit for that. How nice of you to bake the wedding cakes.

Darowil and Flyty1n...Interesting learning more about these things. Thank you. I love medical things and my wish had been to be a nurse. My parents didn't believe in college. They were poor, but they truly wouldn't let me go and not just because of money.


----------



## jknappva

My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
Enjoy,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well by shelter know that this is only like a 3 sided deck...LOL....no beds, etc.....not even doors & windows....more like a lean-to up off the ground. DD was able to get out one more text this morning and they pitched their tents on the ground last night. They were now about to head out again all packed up. (7:30 a.m.). That will most likely be the last I hear from them until Friday; she's starting to lose reception.


Yes,, not quite the shelter I was thinking of. LOL So glad they were able to get through to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Here we don't have to many problems, but let me tell you, I'm not ever going to be without a big dog when David is driving over the road and gone for days, not that Buster would really do too much, but that barrel bellied woof is usually enough to chase off anyone who should not be around, especially in San Antonio.


Yes, there are places where you don't even have to lock your doors. Of course I remember a time when we didn't lock our doors. Perhaps for sleeping at night, but never in the daytime.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, your schedule sounds rather daunting. Have fun and don't get too tired out.

Sam...Not sure if I commented or not but I enjoyed looking at the photos of mothers. Thank you.

Julie...A shame they couldn't leave the package. I suppose it will be rather an ordeal to get it.

Purple...Lovely bunting. Sounds like quite a lovely day. Amazing how private your yard is with the big trees. Like your own little paradise.

Poledra...How wonderful that your puppy is learning so quickly. What do you mean by handful? Chewing?? Oh how I remember that stage. 

June...Those photos made me take a deep breath. Such a relaxing view where your sister lives. I agree with you. I'd want to be out in it or watching it all the time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
> Enjoy,
> JuneK


Oh, yes, such pretty pix. I always enjoy your pix-- well, any pix that get posted. Such fun to see animals, flowers and people from all over.

Posted this once but somehow it didn't come through so will try again. Here is the old Shale shawl I made for friend in asst living, made from variegated yarn which works because of the long color runs.

And then one of part of my edible landscaping-- the 2 dull green boxes on edge of porch have Swiss chard as does the dark green box in foreground. There are also 4 mini-tomato plants in there (bright orange/yellow fruits). earlier I had snow peas in the boxes. The chard never gets very big because of the small amount of dirt but produces enough for me to have it about once a week.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


Great picture of all of you. So nice to see faces to go with names! And sorry the trip had to include medical assistance.

Tami


----------



## iamsam

why is it that when i hear the word bacon i always think of caren. lol --- sam

Bacon-Wrapped Vegetable Skewers with Dill Pickle Relish

Contributed by Paul Berglund

Dill pickleherb oilused as both a marinade and a dipping saucegives smoky oyster mushrooms and cherry tomatoes a double hit of brightness.

Ingredients:

3/4 cup minced dill pickles (from 2 large pickles) 
3/4 cup minced parsley 
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing 
Kosher salt 
3/4 pound oyster mushrooms, sliced and arranged in 2-inch clusters 
20 large cherry tomatoes 
20 thin strips of bacon (1 pound), halved crosswise

Directions:

In a bowl, toss the pickles, parsley and the 3/4 cup of olive oil. Season the relish with salt.

Light a grill.

Wrap each mushroom cluster and cherry tomato in a bacon slice.

Thread the bacon-wrapped vegetables onto skewers. Brush with olive oil and season lightly with salt.

Grill the skewers over moderate heat, turning, until the bacon is cooked and the vegetables are tender, 8 minutes; brush with a little pickle relish during the last minute of grilling.

Transfer to a platter and serve with lemon wedges and the remaining pickle relish.

Make Ahead The skewers can be refrigerated for 2 hours before grilling.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-vegetable-skewers-with-dill-pickle-relish?xid=DAILY072214BaconWrappedVegetable


----------



## tami_ohio

I see I have missed a couple of birthdays again. So wishing you all a collective Belated Happy Birthday! Seems I just can't keep up.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Purple, what camera is it? DH bought me a new one for Christmas, and neither one of us like it. It is very slow, in all functions, and doesn't take the best pictures. Even tho we probably will just put up with it for now, I am looking for suggestions!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> i also want a popcorn machine on wheels - don't know if i can find one or not. it is going to be so fun.
> 
> Sam, try Sam's Club for the popcorn machine on wheels.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


I am so very sorry. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio

nicho said:


> Good evening to everyone. I have spent most of the last four days in bed feeling lousy. I can't seem to get rid of this cough so I finally took myself to the doctor today. Seems I have bronchitis so hopefully some antibiotics and a few more days bed rest will see me back to normal. You would think I could have managed some knitting whilst I've been sick, but I have had no energy to pick up my needles. Hopefully, I'll get my knitting mojo back soon!
> 
> Some more photos from our cruise down the Alaskan coast.


Nicho, Bronchitis is no fun at all. Wishing you a speedy recovery. I am really enjoying your pictures!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


Sending prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, such pretty pix. I always enjoy your pix-- well, any pix that get posted. Such fun to see animals, flowers and people from all over.
> 
> Posted this once but somehow it didn't come through so will try again. Here is the old Shale shawl I made for friend in asst living, made from variegated yarn which works because of the long color runs.
> 
> And then one of part of my edible landscaping-- the 2 dull green boxes on edge of porch have Swiss chard as does the dark green box in foreground. There are also 4 mini-tomato plants in there (bright orange/yellow fruits). earlier I had snow peas in the boxes. The chard never gets very big because of the small amount of dirt but produces enough for me to have it about once a week.


I love your Old Shale shawl. I want to make one using that pattern but never thought of using different colors and variegated yarn. It really makes the pattern pop! What was the variegated yarn you used?
Your mini garden looks perfect for one person. Great idea when you have limited space and aren't able to take care of a large garden
Junek


----------



## iamsam

have we heard if the ganseys fit? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, Betty. It is me and Dawn (Pup lover) most recently.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....tonight I am exhausted.....tried playing around with the new sewing/embroidery machine for a few hours....works like a charm but was getting way to tired. Fell asleep in my recliner around 5 and woke up at 7:30. Just fed the animals and made myself a bowl of cereal. Quite frankly I'm now ready for bed and it's only 8:30 pm here. I'm sure I'll go to be quite early. I am looking forward to the quiet for at least a few days.
> 
> Last night few had a strange woman ring our door bell at lose to midnight. Asked me if I'd give her a ride to the trailer park behind our property; she had her arm in a cast and was barefoot. Of course I said no but handed her the phone to call someone (wouldn't have done that had I been home alone). She couldn't reach anyone. I said I'd get her some help and she suddenly said no, no, she didn't need help and hurried down my steps, picked up a concealed bag & shoes and left. I called the police and told them what had happened and they came out and did a look around the area. Let me say, I'm not cold hearted but where we live is not the best of areas; since home was built in 1875 some very undesirable folks have moved into the area....crack house less than a mile from our home, etc....hispanic gangs live in much of the trailer parks behind us....just not the area I'd choose to live if not for the fact that this is the family property. You wouldn't believe some of the strange things that have occurred. Anyway, that said, love the prospect of the quiet and know the dogs will be a great protection AND I don't open the door to strangers if I'm home alone. Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though.


Of course you have prayers for safety coming! And for safe travels for the hikers!


----------



## iamsam

it is always sad when a person is his own worst enemy - we will hope and pray for a change in attitude and thought. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
> It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog, thanks for the wishes for safe travels. We are home now, and the frogging is complete, with the stockinette all put back in, and the lace re-started. I didn't have to frog the whole thing this time. I am using life lines!!! Enjoy your trip, and the trip to the LYS.

Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I love your Old Shale shawl. I want to make one using that pattern but never thought of using different colors and variegated yarn. It really makes the pattern pop! What was the variegated yarn you used?
> Your mini garden looks perfect for one person. Great idea when you have limited space and aren't able to take care of a large garden
> Junek


TY-- Virginia is quite pleased with it, I think. The yarn came from Michael's and is "Loops & Threads Charisma"
and color was "Holiday". I used 5 skeins and worked very hard to match coloring when adding new skein.

As for the garden, I have stuff all over the property, wherever there is enough sun. Mostly pots but recently added a 8 X 8 garden patch for mostly cucumbers. I grew up on a farm but married a guy who had allergies so we lived on edge of town and I gardened/canned tons each year. Hard to break old habits!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sandy said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained.
> 
> Thank you all for your all your well wishes.
> 
> With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


I have been keeping prayers going up for the fires and firefighters, and those in the paths. I have other friends in those areas, and DN is also a firefighter, tho local to me.


----------



## iamsam

gotcha. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not to Florida.....to North Carolina......Appalachian Trail starts in GA and ends in Maine.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
> It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.


Maybe Serena is the one who can make him consider his lifestyle.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures june - love the swan. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
> Enjoy,
> JuneK


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
> Enjoy,
> JuneK


Just beautiful! What a talented lady she is for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Can't help thinking squashed cauliflower is funny :shock: :roll: .....must be my childish sense of the absurd.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
> It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.


I guess if anyone could effect a change it might be little Serena.


----------



## iamsam

thanks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also want a popcorn machine on wheels - don't know if i can find one or not. it is going to be so fun.
> 
> Sam, try Sam's Club for the popcorn machine on wheels.
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Finally caught up. I think I've been on the computer all day, between paying bills, ordering my T-shirt, and catching up here! Guess I better get something done before DH gets home........


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> Julie, hope you're able to get your parcel without too many issues.
> ...


I have to negotiate a bit of downhill uphill- nothing major- the traffic will be more of a problem maybe- but at least I know it is not large nor heavy- Bronwen says it can only have been a millimetre or two too large- don't know why they did not just put it in the top of the box!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Don't they knock on the door? Our parcels are delivered to the door- only need to pick it up if you aren't home which sounds like you were.


It varies from Postie to Postie- some are much more helpful than others- I have had them bicycle up to the house in the past- and I definitely was at home.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Shows how much he loves you! I know you were delighted to have him share his concern with you.
> Junek


Turns out he had had a story read to him- _Goodbye Mog_ The final in a series about a cat- I am familiar with _Mog the Forgetful Cat_ Mog stays around long enough to settle the new kitten then departs for Heaven- their Katydid is 14 years old so unlikely to be around much longer- Bronwen felt it was a good way to introduce the idea that Katy would not be there for ever. He is a child with a lot of depths- his Nana is rather amazed at the unconditional loving she has from him- just wish I could see him more often- I think I may plan to go down for my 70th birthday in a couple of years.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a sweet boy. I'm sure you were able to reassure him.


I discovered the reason for his being aware of death- see the post a little back!


----------



## Gweniepooh

How wonderful that you are doing the cakes. Please take a picture of them and share with us the finished cakes.


Railyn said:


> Today is a day to get the laundry done. I have been busy with sewing, etc. and the laundry got put aside. No more. Today is the day.
> We have had some fun and interesting days. Friday night DD1 and DGS came over for dinner. I cooked for about 10 people and there were only 4 of us. We enjoyed left-overs the rest of the week-end. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday as he had a rather late drs. apt. This was with his diabetic dr. Dr. said that DH is doing good. Liked the 40 plus pound weight loss.
> CHurch this week was a concert by a groupe called "Light" from a Baptist University in California. I have never heard such a wonderful group. I was so blessed by their music. They sang old hymns with a new arrangement. So blessed. Took me a long time to unwind. DH wasn't feeling well enough to go do church so being alone, I drove the long way home so I would think and unwind.
> My grandson is getting married Aug 3. They have a tight budget so I am doing the cake. The wedding theme is peacocks. yesterday I found some beautiful peacock feathers, bright colored and with a little glitter on them. I also found a cute little fake glass floral arrangement with the right colors so I am going to use it as the cake topper. Should be a fun project. I am really looking forward to it. The cake will not be huge as there will be less than 50 guests. The grooms cake will be chocolate and shaped like Texas. Borrowed a pan from DD.
> I need to attend to the laundry and get the day's chores done.
> Happy knitting one and all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...A shame they couldn't leave the package. I suppose it will be rather an ordeal to get it.
> ...


Not too bad- just will take a bit of time- and the exercise won't do me any harm!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glorious pictures; suitable for framing for sure.


jknappva said:


> My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
> Enjoy,
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Same here....grew up without locking doors. Not now for sure. And thank goodness for my dogs. And I do keep the revolver that DH gave me loaded and within reach with safety on but sure would hate to have to use it. Sydney's bark and size should be all the deterrent needed.


Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, there are places where you don't even have to lock your doors. Of course I remember a time when we didn't lock our doors. Perhaps for sleeping at night, but never in the daytime.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful shawl and lovely edible garden.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, such pretty pix. I always enjoy your pix-- well, any pix that get posted. Such fun to see animals, flowers and people from all over.
> 
> Posted this once but somehow it didn't come through so will try again. Here is the old Shale shawl I made for friend in asst living, made from variegated yarn which works because of the long color runs.
> 
> And then one of part of my edible landscaping-- the 2 dull green boxes on edge of porch have Swiss chard as does the dark green box in foreground. There are also 4 mini-tomato plants in there (bright orange/yellow fruits). earlier I had snow peas in the boxes. The chard never gets very big because of the small amount of dirt but produces enough for me to have it about once a week.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> have we heard if the ganseys fit? --- sam


I know that DGS likes his, but has not yet had an opportunity to wear it, Bronwen wants to keep it for best; DGD was grumbling a bit that she had to turn back the sleeves- but she will grow into them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


tami_ohio said:


> Nicho, Bronchitis is no fun at all. Wishing you a speedy recovery. I am really enjoying your pictures!
> 
> Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point. 

WHOOHOO!!!!

Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


----------



## sassafras123

Kansasgma, love old shale shaw.
Pup lover, understand completely. Hope brother steps up to the plate.
Gwennies,, water jogging yesterday met woman who offered me 9 month Dobie male. I said no thanks. If and when I get another fur baby it will be a German shepherd.
Daralene, Rookie, Sam thank you for recipes. Loved last night cauliflower with sesame seed and soy sauce.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, but I have squashed cauliflower in my mashed potatoes sometimes.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, but I have squashed cauliflower in my mashed potatoes sometimes.


It makes a yummy macaroni cheese- must remember to make it again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kids have such unconditional love---I find their thought processes a wonder!



Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out he had had a story read to him- _Goodbye Mog_ The final in a series about a cat- I am familiar with _Mog the Forgetful Cat_ Mog stays around long enough to settle the new kitten then departs for Heaven- their Katydid is 14 years old so unlikely to be around much longer- Bronwen felt it was a good way to introduce the idea that Katy would not be there for ever. He is a child with a lot of depths- his Nana is rather amazed at the unconditional loving she has from him- just wish I could see him more often- I think I may plan to go down for my 70th birthday in a couple of years.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is wonderful news!!! I think we're getting quite a representation from the "Connections" group that is also on KP.



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point.
> 
> WHOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Kids have such unconditional love---I find their thought processes a wonder!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just got an early taste of our dinner for tonight. I mixed up a harissa spice and marinated and basted some chicken with it. I then also cut up some onion, pepper, mushrooms, etc. and cooked them in a grill pan on the grill. I put these all on a bed or rice & quinoa and it tastes delicious. Yum, I'll be using this spice on pork and seafood. I'm sure I learned about this spice on this forum---I have learned so much and continue to learn. 

I'm starting my "homework" for the MW Stitches Show and have decided to do a few swatches for an afghan. The class is a crochet class to join or trim items so I might as well get a "jump" on making an afghan. I learned so much from making the squares for our KAP afghan. I used a crochet cast on and slipped the first stitch of each row and I have a great foundation for doing the crochet. I'm doing the Great North American Afghan series and the squares are supposed to be 12 x 12. But I thought the 12 x 12 were a bit floppy and changed to a smaller sized needle and am getting about 10 x 10 which I like. I'm hoping that all the patterns hold true that switching to the smaller size will all result in close to the 10 x 10 size. We'll see.


----------



## machriste

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY-- Virginia is quite pleased with it, I think. The yarn came from Michael's and is "Loops & Threads Charisma"
> and color was "Holiday". I used 5 skeins and worked very hard to match coloring when adding new skein.
> 
> As for the garden, I have stuff all over the property, wherever there is enough sun. Mostly pots but recently added a 8 X 8 garden patch for mostly cucumbers. I grew up on a farm but married a guy who had allergies so we lived on edge of town and I gardened/canned tons each year. Hard to break old habits!


Thank you for the information on the color.
When I was growing up and when we lived in the country when our children were small, we always had a large garden.
But now living in an apartment, I really miss the fresh vegetables. Thank goodness, my son has a small garden and grows cucumbers and tomatoes. This year he's having a bumper crop so we're reaping the benefits,too!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear that the chemo did such a good job..that speaks well for him. Prayers for both of you continue.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures june - love the swan. --- sam


I think these are some of the most beautiful she's taken...the golden light is wonderful. I'll be sure to tell her how much you enjoyed them.
They're spending the night at the beach house so plan on looking for the wild ponies tomorrow morning if the weater cooperates. But the Outer Banks have had a lot of rain lately. So it may be too soggy for horse viewing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....grew up without locking doors. Not now for sure. And thank goodness for my dogs. And I do keep the revolver that DH gave me loaded and within reach with safety on but sure would hate to have to use it. Sydney's bark and size should be all the deterrent needed.


the only time I remember our doors being locked when I was growing up was when my younger sister was about 14 yrs. old. She started walking in her sleep for a while, for no apparent reason. After Mom found her in the yard in the middle of the night, the doors were locked and the key put where she couldn't find it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point.
> 
> WHOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


Whoohoo!!!! is right. I've been praying they could get her mom in a home. I'm sure it's a great relief for them.
Have you heard from Marianne this week? HAs she gone home yet or to rehab??
junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that he will be starting a new chemo drug. Praying for great results for him.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## machriste

flyty1n said:


> I am glad to hear that the chemo did such a good job..that speaks well for him. Prayers for both of you continue.


Thank you.

MC


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> It's good that he will be starting a new chemo drug. Praying for great results for him.
> Junek


Thanks, June.

I too just want to tell you how much I love it when you share your sister's pictures. Those swans are so unbelievably lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> Purple, what camera is it? DH bought me a new one for Christmas, and neither one of us like it. It is very slow, in all functions, and doesn't take the best pictures. Even tho we probably will just put up with it for now, I am looking for suggestions!
> 
> Tami


Hi Tami, sorry you are not happy with your new camera. Mine is a Sony cybershot DSC-HX50. It's a bit bigger than a compact but not as big as a SLR. The only thing I don't like is that it does n't have a view finder only a screen, which when it is bright is a bit of a nuisance, but otherwise all the functions seem to be great. You can have a look at it at the KAP an see what you think. x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto!

Also want to say how much I appreciate you Flyty1n and Darowil and all others with nursing for your information you post. It is very educational, professionally given, and appreciated.



flyty1n said:


> I am glad to hear that the chemo did such a good job..that speaks well for him. Prayers for both of you continue.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So excited that Jynx will be coming with her DH. Yippee.

Jynx/Dreamweaver...Glad things are finally happening for you. :thumbup: 

Sassafras...So glad you loved it. We are using up all the food we got from the CSA but that is first on our list. Wow, so surprised you passed up the male dogie. Here's to your future German Shepherd. Think you've fallen for Sydney.  

Machriste...Sorry DH didn't get in the trial, but from flyty-1n's post it sounds positive. Hope the new treatment he will be on is even better. 

LOL re: squashed cauliflower...I see you add it to mashed potatoes and I also make mashed cauliflower in place of mashed potatoes.

Julie...I'm so glad your DGS is part of your life and that special moments like that phone call are part of your life. Warms the heart.

Rookie...I learned about Harissa on here too. Think Sam started it. I remember buying it but now I don't remember which recipe it was. 

Sam...Think I forgot to say that I think the baseball field will be a dream come true.

Kansas g-ma...What a lovely, lush garden

Tami...Glad you are back.

Nicho...Am trying to see if you've posted about how DH is doing with that painful kidney stone. How awful it struck while on the trip. Of course, awful anytime.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne goes home tomorrow; just got off the phone with her. She seems to be healing better than last knee replacement but still having to take pain meds some. She already can bend her knee 94% but can not hold it that way for long. There is still a small chance she will be able to attend the KAP too. Lots to work out on her end though first.



jknappva said:


> Whoohoo!!!! is right. I've been praying they could get her mom in a home. I'm sure it's a great relief for them.
> Have you heard from Marianne this week? HAs she gone home yet or to rehab??
> junek


----------



## iamsam

i have an advertisement staring me in the face - "cute girls across Russia - open the way to Russia girls. blonds, brunettes and acres of fun! hmmmmmm in order to do that i would need to eat a lot of what you make in the following recipe.

Wine-Pickled Beets
Fine Cooking (July 2014)

Yields about 1-1/4 quarts

INGREDIENTS

2 lb. trimmed red beets (about 5 medium)
1 cup dry red wine, such as Cabernet Sauvignon
3/4 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup fresh orange juice
1/4 cup granulated sugar
4 whole allspice berries
2 whole cloves
1 tsp. kosher salt

METHOD

Put the beets in a 4-quart pot, add water to cover, and bring to a boil. Turn the heat down and simmer until the beets are crisp-tender, 20 to 25 minutes. Drain and set aside until cool enough to handle.

Peel and halve the beets. Slice crosswise 1/4 inch thick and distribute among three 1-pint jars or other sealable nonreactive containers.

In a 2- to 3-quart nonreactive saucepan, bring the wine, vinegar, orange juice, sugar, allspice, cloves, and salt to a simmer over medium heat, stirring until the sugar dissolves, 3 to 5 minutes.

Pour the liquid over the beets to cover. Let sit, uncovered, at room temperature for 2 hours to cool and pickle the beets.

Serve, or cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Make Ahead Tips: The pickles can be refrigerated in a covered container for up to 6 weeks

Thebittenword.com


----------



## iamsam

excellent - at least all the work was worth it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know that DGS likes his, but has not yet had an opportunity to wear it, Bronwen wants to keep it for best; DGD was grumbling a bit that she had to turn back the sleeves- but she will grow into them!


----------



## iamsam

that is so exciting - i can hardly wait. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point.
> 
> WHOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam you are too funny!


thewren said:


> i have an advertisement staring me in the face - "cute girls across Russia - open the way to Russia girls. blonds, brunettes and acres of fun! hmmmmmm in order to do that i would need to eat a lot of what you make in the following recipe.
> 
> Wine-Pickled Beets
> Fine Cooking (July 2014)
> 
> Yields about 1-1/4 quarts
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 2 lb. trimmed red beets (about 5 medium)
> 1 cup dry red wine, such as Cabernet Sauvignon
> 3/4 cup red wine vinegar
> 1/2 cup fresh orange juice
> 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> 4 whole allspice berries
> 2 whole cloves
> 1 tsp. kosher salt
> 
> METHOD
> 
> Put the beets in a 4-quart pot, add water to cover, and bring to a boil. Turn the heat down and simmer until the beets are crisp-tender, 20 to 25 minutes. Drain and set aside until cool enough to handle.
> 
> Peel and halve the beets. Slice crosswise 1/4 inch thick and distribute among three 1-pint jars or other sealable nonreactive containers.
> 
> In a 2- to 3-quart nonreactive saucepan, bring the wine, vinegar, orange juice, sugar, allspice, cloves, and salt to a simmer over medium heat, stirring until the sugar dissolves, 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> Pour the liquid over the beets to cover. Let sit, uncovered, at room temperature for 2 hours to cool and pickle the beets.
> 
> Serve, or cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.
> 
> Make Ahead Tips: The pickles can be refrigerated in a covered container for up to 6 weeks
> 
> Thebittenword.com


----------



## iamsam

how do you incorporate the two. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a yummy macaroni cheese- must remember to make it again.


----------



## iamsam

what is connections? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That is wonderful news!!! I think we're getting quite a representation from the "Connections" group that is also on KP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> i have an advertisement staring me in the face - "cute girls across Russia - open the way to Russia girls. blonds, brunettes and acres of fun! hmmmmmm in order to do that i would need to eat a lot of what you make in the following recipe.
> 
> Wine-Pickled Beets
> Fine Cooking (July 2014)


I used to make pickled beets but NEVER with this recipe!! LOL


----------



## iamsam

june - how is your son that was in the hospital? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you for the information on the color.
> When I was growing up and when we lived in the country when our children were small, we always had a large garden.
> But now living in an apartment, I really miss the fresh vegetables. Thank goodness, my son has a small garden and grows cucumbers and tomatoes. This year he's having a bumper crop so we're reaping the benefits,too!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

if the chemo took care of the lung tumor - what is the second round of chemo for? --- sam



machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i remember leaving the house - dad locked the back door and hung the key on a nail beside the door. didn't think it was unusual at the time. --- sam



jknappva said:


> the only time I remember our doors being locked when I was growing up was when my younger sister was about 14 yrs. old. She started walking in her sleep for a while, for no apparent reason. After Mom found her in the yard in the middle of the night, the doors were locked and the key put where she couldn't find it.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

i quite agree - i wish my camera had a view finder - much easier for me to use than looking at the screen - especially in the sun. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Tami, sorry you are not happy with your new camera. Mine is a Sony cybershot DSC-HX50. It's a bit bigger than a compact but not as big as a SLR. The only thing I don't like is that it does n't have a view finder only a screen, which when it is bright is a bit of a nuisance, but otherwise all the functions seem to be great. You can have a look at it at the KAP an see what you think. x


----------



## iamsam

gwenie - what hear you of our Marianne? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Also want to say how much I appreciate you Flyty1n and Darowil and all others with nursing for your information you post. It is very educational, professionally given, and appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just posted an update on page 50 


thewren said:


> gwenie - what hear you of our Marianne? --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point.
> 
> WHOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


I'm so sorry that Jinx's mom has to go to a home, but glad the stress will not be as much for Jinx. And YAY we get to meet her!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep Jack and family in my prayers
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machristie, hope Jack is feeling better soon & gets in the trial.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, Bonnie. As it turns out, Jack is ineligible for the trial. They took 15 tissue samples during the 2nd biopsy last Friday, and none was viable. It looks like chemo really did the job on the primary lung tumor; all the tissue they took was necrotic tissue. A week from Friday, he will start a new chemo drug, the FDA approved one that is used in the trial to compare with the new treatment. It's getting to be like a soap opera--a new trauma every week!! Jack is a trooper, though, and complains very little. His sister and nieces left this am, and I think they all really had a good visit.
> 
> Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder they had troubles with the first biopsy. Sure encouraging that the chemo was so effective
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Tami, sorry you are not happy with your new camera. Mine is a Sony cybershot DSC-HX50. It's a bit bigger than a compact but not as big as a SLR. The only thing I don't like is that it does n't have a view finder only a screen, which when it is bright is a bit of a nuisance, but otherwise all the functions seem to be great. You can have a look at it at the KAP an see what you think. x


Thanks! Usually when M picks out a camera he does a great job but neither of us like this one. He has a Cannon DSLR which we like but isn't easy to carry around and use as a point and shoot. DD has it most of the time for her tiny freelance business. Hers no longer works so she uses dad's.
I also prefer a view finder tho sometimes with my bifocals a screen is better!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what is connections? --- sam


It's the thread that Londy, jynx, Saxon lady,Binkbrice and me are on


----------



## master of none

I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...I'm so glad your DGS is part of your life and that special moments like that phone call are part of your life. Warms the heart.
> ...


I now have a tin of sweeties and a card from the DGK's, the tin will be useful when I have emptied it.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> excellent - at least all the work was worth it. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> how do you incorporate the two. --- sam


Cook the Cauliflower in the Microwave, while you cook the macaroni- smash it, I think the technique was to do it in the processor, add cheese and the the macaroni- and you have a much healthier dish, and not nearly as much dairy. Depends what food type you are trying to eliminate.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's another long running thread of comments on the KP site -- a bit like our Tea Party with quite a group of followers.



thewren said:


> what is connections? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, your schedule sounds rather daunting. Have fun and don't get too tired out.
> 
> Sam...Not sure if I commented or not but I enjoyed looking at the photos of mothers. Thank you.
> 
> Julie...A shame they couldn't leave the package. I suppose it will be rather an ordeal to get it.
> 
> Purple...Lovely bunting. Sounds like quite a lovely day. Amazing how private your yard is with the big trees. Like your own little paradise.
> 
> Poledra...How wonderful that your puppy is learning so quickly. What do you mean by handful? Chewing?? Oh how I remember that stage.
> 
> June...Those photos made me take a deep breath. Such a relaxing view where your sister lives. I agree with you. I'd want to be out in it or watching it all the time.


Overall attitude. lolol...She thinks she all that and is too smart for her own good I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ah, but lots of fun emptying it too!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I now have a tin of sweeties and a card from the DGK's, the tin will be useful when I have emptied it.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Ah, but lots of fun emptying it too!!


Indeed- at the rate I go through sweets that will take ages!


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Thanks, June.
> 
> I too just want to tell you how much I love it when you share your sister's pictures. Those swans are so unbelievably lovely!


I'm glad you enjoy them. I love seeing them, too.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just got home from my annual doctor's appointment. For a change, I didn't have to reschedule due to other things happening. All the test result were great -- Dr. wants me to stay on BP meds until situation with DD is settled and then we'll do another review. I'm okay with that. I like having good results!! He also agrees that I probably don't have to keep visiting the oncologist and that he can add the cancer marker screening to my usual blood work. I have an appointment in October with the oncologist and see what she says, but I think after 8 years clean, I can forego that one visit...and if anything comes up, my Dr. will refer me right back to her. We'll see what she says when I see her in October--but it does seem rather redundant. 

I stopped by to see baby Kyle in the hospital and he's a darling baby and doing very well---has put on 2 lbs. since his birth on 7/6 and seems very healthy. But, there is still an issue with the kidneys where the urine is backing up into them. Doctors haven't figured out what it is yet -- may try to do an MRI to see if that helps pin-point what to do..it may be that they just need more time to develop--but still a waiting game for them. They'll be in the Children's Hospital until they have an action plan...possibly another 10 days or so. The parents look wiped out -- they're trying to tag team each other at the hospital and at home with their 2 year old. Please keep prayers coming.

DH is heading down to be with DD#1 tomorrow. He'll keep her company and help her with meals, etc. She's written down a "Dad's To Do List" so he'll have a few things to keep him busy while he's there.. He'll come home after going to the post-surgical Dr. appointment with her on Monday. I'll then go down to be at the post-surgical -- status update with the Infectious Disease Staff and Home Health Staff on next Thursday and I'll stay through the weekend. Lots of back and forth going on.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne goes home tomorrow; just got off the phone with her. She seems to be healing better than last knee replacement but still having to take pain meds some. She already can bend her knee 94% but can not hold it that way for long. There is still a small chance she will be able to attend the KAP too. Lots to work out on her end though first.


WOW!! 94% flexibility is fantastic so soon after surgery. It would be wonderful if she can make it to KAP!!
That's great news.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - how is your son that was in the hospital? --- sam


Thanks for asking, Sam. At the moment, he's doing ok. With him, it's always up and down!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


That's great news!!!! I'm celebrating with you!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I now have a tin of sweeties and a card from the DGK's, the tin will be useful when I have emptied it.


So great that you got some goodies!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fabulous news!!! I know you and the rest of the family are glad to have him safely back in the USA.



master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


----------



## Sorlenna

Glad to hear Marianne's doing so well--if she sets her mind on it, I'm betting she makes it to the KAP. 

Master of None, happy also that your GS has arrived home. 

Julie, enjoy your sweets!

I've had a head/neck ache all day and to make it worse, the neighbors decided to have their roof tarred today, but at least I'm not smelling it now. 

Hot today--again--and I feel rather sluggish at the moment but I'm sure it'll be better later (eating may help, as it's almost supper time). 

Hugs, healing thoughts & blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers continuing for all....please be extra careful with all the traveling. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from my annual doctor's appointment. For a change, I didn't have to reschedule due to other things happening. All the test result were great -- Dr. wants me to stay on BP meds until situation with DD is settled and then we'll do another review. I'm okay with that. I like having good results!! He also agrees that I probably don't have to keep visiting the oncologist and that he can add the cancer marker screening to my usual blood work. I have an appointment in October with the oncologist and see what she says, but I think after 8 years clean, I can forego that one visit...and if anything comes up, my Dr. will refer me right back to her. We'll see what she says when I see her in October--but it does seem rather redundant.
> 
> I stopped by to see baby Kyle in the hospital and he's a darling baby and doing very well---has put on 2 lbs. since his birth on 7/6 and seems very healthy. But, there is still an issue with the kidneys where the urine is backing up into them. Doctors haven't figured out what it is yet -- may try to do an MRI to see if that helps pin-point what to do..it may be that they just need more time to develop--but still a waiting game for them. They'll be in the Children's Hospital until they have an action plan...possibly another 10 days or so. The parents look wiped out -- they're trying to tag team each other at the hospital and at home with their 2 year old. Please keep prayers coming.
> 
> DH is heading down to be with DD#1 tomorrow. He'll keep her company and help her with meals, etc. She's written down a "Dad's To Do List" so he'll have a few things to keep him busy while he's there.. He'll come home after going to the post-surgical Dr. appointment with her on Monday. I'll then go down to be at the post-surgical -- status update with the Infectious Disease Staff and Home Health Staff on next Thursday and I'll stay through the weekend. Lots of back and forth going on.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So great that you got some goodies!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear Marianne's doing so well--if she sets her mind on it, I'm betting she makes it to the KAP.
> 
> Master of None, happy also that your GS has arrived home.
> 
> Julie, enjoy your sweets!
> 
> I've had a head/neck ache all day and to make it worse, the neighbors decided to have their roof tarred today, but at least I'm not smelling it now.
> 
> Hot today--again--and I feel rather sluggish at the moment but I'm sure it'll be better later (eating may help, as it's almost supper time).
> 
> Hugs, healing thoughts & blessings to all.


I will! Sorry about your headache- I quite enjoy the smell of tar!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


Hooray for both of you! Glad he is home safely. Please give him my thanks for serving our country.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I will! Sorry about your headache- I quite enjoy the smell of tar!


Honestly, I think it is more that I don't enjoy neighbors! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Honestly, I think it is more that I don't enjoy neighbors! :shock:


 :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope your head/neck ache eases up soon. Yuck....having to smell the hot tar. Enjoy your supper...just finished a microwave meal of beef & broccoli...not bad tasting at all. Best thing...few dishes to wash....LOL.


Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear Marianne's doing so well--if she sets her mind on it, I'm betting she makes it to the KAP.
> 
> Master of None, happy also that your GS has arrived home.
> 
> Julie, enjoy your sweets!
> 
> I've had a head/neck ache all day and to make it worse, the neighbors decided to have their roof tarred today, but at least I'm not smelling it now.
> 
> Hot today--again--and I feel rather sluggish at the moment but I'm sure it'll be better later (eating may help, as it's almost supper time).
> 
> Hugs, healing thoughts & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> :?


I know, it sounds terrible...but I am not a city person and quite private in general. The older I get, the harder I find all the noise to tolerate.


----------



## Poledra65

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!!


----------



## darowil

Good to hear how well MArianne is doing- when you expect the worst and things go better you are pl;eased with what for most people may be slow!


----------



## jheiens

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


Praise God!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho

Thanks everyone for your good wishes re my bout of bronchitis. I am slowly getting better, although the cough is hanging around just like you said Sam. I am sure the few days off work have helped me get some strength back, but I will go in tomorrow otherwise I'll drown in the backlog next week.

Re DH's kidney stone attack - apart from the severe pain that first night and some discomfort the next few days, he now feels fine. We presume he has passed the stones with no ill effects. He really should go to a doctor here to have it checked out but he is very good at finding excuses to avoid doctors! I must contact the travel insurance people today to see if they will cover some of the medical expenses. That would be nice but I am a bit worried there will be something in the fine print about not being covered for medical emergencies in wilderness areas.

June, please tell your sister I love her photos. The one of the swan is stunning!

Glad you are enjoying the photos of the trip. Thanks to all who have commented. I'll post some more later as DH has my laptop and all the photos with him at work while his laptop is at the computer hospital! Life was simpler when we had only 1 computer!

Today is warm and sunny - a good day for knitting. I have started one of the little all in one tops that Melody has been knitting - seems like an easy way to get back into knitting.

Have a good day everyone. Will check in again later.

Denise


----------



## pacer

Good evening. 

Julie...glad you heard from the Grandchildren. I say let the boy wear his Gansey often as he will certainly grow and won't be able to wear it then. Glad you got the birthday package.

Rookie...So happy to hear that your appt. went well. I know you have put a lot of energy into getting healthier and it is paying off. Send DD our love and prayers for healing.

Dawn...I am happy to hear that Mom might be home soon but her hands are full taking care of her DH. Praying for all of you.

June...Loved the pictures. Your sister has a real eye for photography.

I had sweet corn on the cob tonight and it was a real treat. Done 3 loads of laundry and am now tire and will put up dinner, have DS#1 take over laundry duties and I will get some sleep. Might have a 3 day weekend but won't know until Thursday if that will be my case. Other possibility would be a 1 day weekend which is what I had last weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so glad you got your tin of sweeties with the tin for a keepsake. How nice of you to pay for the line so they can call you free.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Master of None...How wonderful that your grandson is safely home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Overall attitude. lolol...She thinks she all that and is too smart for her own good I think.


Oh now that sounds like it will make for some funny times. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from my annual doctor's appointment. For a change, I didn't have to reschedule due to other things happening. All the test result were great -- Dr. wants me to stay on BP meds until situation with DD is settled and then we'll do another review. I'm okay with that. I like having good results!! He also agrees that I probably don't have to keep visiting the oncologist and that he can add the cancer marker screening to my usual blood work. I have an appointment in October with the oncologist and see what she says, but I think after 8 years clean, I can forego that one visit...and if anything comes up, my Dr. will refer me right back to her. We'll see what she says when I see her in October--but it does seem rather redundant.
> 
> I stopped by to see baby Kyle in the hospital and he's a darling baby and doing very well---has put on 2 lbs. since his birth on 7/6 and seems very healthy. But, there is still an issue with the kidneys where the urine is backing up into them. Doctors haven't figured out what it is yet -- may try to do an MRI to see if that helps pin-point what to do..it may be that they just need more time to develop--but still a waiting game for them. They'll be in the Children's Hospital until they have an action plan...possibly another 10 days or so. The parents look wiped out -- they're trying to tag team each other at the hospital and at home with their 2 year old. Please keep prayers coming.
> 
> DH is heading down to be with DD#1 tomorrow. He'll keep her company and help her with meals, etc. She's written down a "Dad's To Do List" so he'll have a few things to keep him busy while he's there.. He'll come home after going to the post-surgical Dr. appointment with her on Monday. I'll then go down to be at the post-surgical -- status update with the Infectious Disease Staff and Home Health Staff on next Thursday and I'll stay through the weekend. Lots of back and forth going on.


You could use some good news dear friend and it sounds like all the things you are doing are right. Congratulations on 8 yrs., and hope you are going to find some down time for just you. I couldn't do all that you do. Wonderful that the baby is doing better and hope the remaining kidney problem clears up. DH is a real sweetie to go down and do his Daddy Do list.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Marianne goes home tomorrow; just got off the phone with her. She seems to be healing better than last knee replacement but still having to take pain meds some. She already can bend her knee 94% but can not hold it that way for long. There is still a small chance she will be able to attend the KAP too. Lots to work out on her end though first.
_____________________________

This is wonderful to hear. Also, if she is ever going to get to come to another KAP, this is the one with Purple-fi, London Girl, Pammie, Dreamweaver, and so many others. Hope it is motivation for her recovery. Glad this is going so well.


----------



## iamsam

excellent news master of none - thank you so much for letting us know. have an idea he is in for a lot of welcome home hugs. --- sam --- and thank him for me for his service to our country.



master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


----------



## tami_ohio

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


What good news!!


----------



## iamsam

i will definitely give it a try - i wonder what the proportions should be? equal amounts of cauliflower and macaroni? it does sound good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Cook the Cauliflower in the Microwave, while you cook the macaroni- smash it, I think the technique was to do it in the processor, add cheese and the the macaroni- and you have a much healthier dish, and not nearly as much dairy. Depends what food type you are trying to eliminate.


----------



## iamsam

Jeanette - you and your husband both need to watch your energy level carefully - rest when you need to - exhaustion happens before you know it - i can honestly testify to that. hope dd1 will get a walking cast which should lift her spirits immensely. two more pounds for baby kyle - so he weighs how much now? healing energy zooming both directions. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from my annual doctor's appointment. For a change, I didn't have to reschedule due to other things happening. All the test result were great -- Dr. wants me to stay on BP meds until situation with DD is settled and then we'll do another review. I'm okay with that. I like having good results!! He also agrees that I probably don't have to keep visiting the oncologist and that he can add the cancer marker screening to my usual blood work. I have an appointment in October with the oncologist and see what she says, but I think after 8 years clean, I can forego that one visit...and if anything comes up, my Dr. will refer me right back to her. We'll see what she says when I see her in October--but it does seem rather redundant.
> 
> I stopped by to see baby Kyle in the hospital and he's a darling baby and doing very well---has put on 2 lbs. since his birth on 7/6 and seems very healthy. But, there is still an issue with the kidneys where the urine is backing up into them. Doctors haven't figured out what it is yet -- may try to do an MRI to see if that helps pin-point what to do..it may be that they just need more time to develop--but still a waiting game for them. They'll be in the Children's Hospital until they have an action plan...possibly another 10 days or so. The parents look wiped out -- they're trying to tag team each other at the hospital and at home with their 2 year old. Please keep prayers coming.
> 
> DH is heading down to be with DD#1 tomorrow. He'll keep her company and help her with meals, etc. She's written down a "Dad's To Do List" so he'll have a few things to keep him busy while he's there.. He'll come home after going to the post-surgical Dr. appointment with her on Monday. I'll then go down to be at the post-surgical -- status update with the Infectious Disease Staff and Home Health Staff on next Thursday and I'll stay through the weekend. Lots of back and forth going on.


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you sorlenna - 500 acres with my house in the middle surrounded with trees - blissful peace and quiet. --- sam --- actually 740 acres would be better - a square mile.



Sorlenna said:


> Honestly, I think it is more that I don't enjoy neighbors! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

rest as much as you can nicho - the cough can be really wearing - and drink lots - at least that helped me. --- sam



nicho said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes re my bout of bronchitis. I am slowly getting better, although the cough is hanging around just like you said Sam. I am sure the few days off work have helped me get some strength back, but I will go in tomorrow otherwise I'll drown in the backlog next week.
> 
> Re DH's kidney stone attack - apart from the severe pain that first night and some discomfort the next few days, he now feels fine. We presume he has passed the stones with no ill effects. He really should go to a doctor here to have it checked out but he is very good at finding excuses to avoid doctors! I must contact the travel insurance people today to see if they will cover some of the medical expenses. That would be nice but I am a bit worried there will be something in the fine print about not being covered for medical emergencies in wilderness areas.
> 
> June, please tell your sister I love her photos. The one of the swan is stunning!
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the photos of the trip. Thanks to all who have commented. I'll post some more later as DH has my laptop and all the photos with him at work while his laptop is at the computer hospital! Life was simpler when we had only 1 computer!
> 
> Today is warm and sunny - a good day for knitting. I have started one of the little all in one tops that Melody has been knitting - seems like an easy way to get back into knitting.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Will check in again later.
> 
> Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm really tired again tonight so I'm headed to bed early. Prayers and wishes for a wonderful day/night to all. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

gwenie - it seems like you have been more tired than usual - is there a reason. do take good care of yourself. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm really tired again tonight so I'm headed to bed early. Prayers and wishes for a wonderful day/night to all. TTYL


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> if the chemo took care of the lung tumor - what is the second round of chemo for? --- sam


Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.

After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I know, it sounds terrible...but I am not a city person and quite private in general. The older I get, the harder I find all the noise to tolerate.


I guess I am lucky that the neighbour in front works- so is only home weekends during the day, apart from her holidays. The one at the side is out 'Witnessing' most days, and the others are too far away to make a big impression. This despite living on a busy road.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...glad you heard from the Grandchildren. I say let the boy wear his Gansey often as he will certainly grow and won't be able to wear it then. Glad you got the birthday package.
> ...


I imagine with him going to Pre-school Bronwen does not want to take the risk of having it splattered in paint!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you got your tin of sweeties with the tin for a keepsake. How nice of you to pay for the line so they can call you free.


Daralene, it is either that or I never hear from the GK's when they want to communicate- Far better than a reluctant conversation!


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Joyce flyty1n* I know it is the night before but I will be out in the morning.

I want to thank you personally for all your help and information but mainly for your kindness when I have been so concerned about things I didn't understand during our tests. I will never forget how reassuring you have been and how you have explained things so that I know what is going on. It has helped my husband to agree to another colonoscopy as the doctor recommended he have a specialist try to remove it now rather than wait a year or so. Your information really helped with the decision.

I hope you have a wonderful Birthday and a very happy and productive year, in Beautiful Utah!

Here is a picture of my 2nd hand painted southwestern quilt, which was auctioned for funds to help build a crisis shelter in Strathmore where I lived at the time. We raised $4500. and it paid for a play room and a playground at the shelter for children who were staying there.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i will definitely give it a try - i wonder what the proportions should be? equal amounts of cauliflower and macaroni? it does sound good. --- sam


I would be aiming for about 1/4 the volume of the Cauliflower, in Macaroni- assuming that you would then cook it up. And it is as delicious as the cheese one uses!


----------



## Designer1234

Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.

However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Master of None...How wonderful that your grandson is safely home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is wonderful news, Master of None. So glad to hear when our soldiers are safely home---please extend my thanks to him for his service.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.
> 
> However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


A very wise decision. One of the cases that stick in my memory is of a young man with a condition which required regular colonoscopies because of a greatly increased risk of developing bowel cancer. He hadn't bothered, but finally came in after he got engaged. They did a routine lung X-ray and told him there was no point in the colonoscopy- he had extensive secondaries. they married quickly and he died after only2 months. If he had had the colonoscopies they would have been caught early and have been no risk to his life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> [b
> Here is a picture of my 2nd hand painted southwestern quilt, which was auctioned for funds to help build a crisis shelter in Strathmore where I lived at the time. We raised $4500. and it paid for a play room and a playground at the shelter for children who were staying there.


What a lovely piece-- no wonder it raised so much $$. Great job!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's wonderful news about Marianne...hope the recovery continues at this rate. I hope to see her at KAP if she's up to it of course....just let her know she has plenty of people who will wait on her so that she doesn't have to exert to much energy. I'll bet she's looking forward to being home! All my best to her when you talk to her the next time.



Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Marianne goes home tomorrow; just got off the phone with her. She seems to be healing better than last knee replacement but still having to take pain meds some. She already can bend her knee 94% but can not hold it that way for long. There is still a small chance she will be able to attend the KAP too. Lots to work out on her end though first.
> _____________________________
> 
> This is wonderful to hear. Also, if she is ever going to get to come to another KAP, this is the one with Purple-fi, London Girl, Pammie, Dreamweaver, and so many others. Hope it is motivation for her recovery. Glad this is going so well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just praying that whatever Jack's treatment is that the results continue to show no viable cells....you've both been through so much and we want the progress to continue.



machriste said:


> Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.
> 
> After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> i'm with you sorlenna - 500 acres with my house in the middle surrounded with trees - blissful peace and quiet. --- sam --- actually 740 acres would be better - a square mile.


LOL I've often thought I could have been a mountain man, or should I say lady. Feel more and more like this the older I get.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> rest as much as you can nicho - the cough can be really wearing - and drink lots - at least that helped me. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
And what exactly were you drinking Sam. The brew for the beets.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going up for Pat for the specialist performing the procedure---may it go smoothly and he be polyp free afterwards. I'm glad he decided to go ahead with this now rather than worry about it. I hope all your test results come back with good news too. Keep us posted of how Pat comes through this.



Designer1234 said:


> Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.
> 
> However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm really tired again tonight so I'm headed to bed early. Prayers and wishes for a wonderful day/night to all. TTYL


So nice that you can just go to bed whenever you want with everyone gone.
I'm thinking that it was good you have your dogs as that lady would have seen this and probably why she didn't force her way in and tried to get you to go elsewhere. That was just so fishy. Love to Sydney and all your pets keeping you safe from harm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...Praying for DH that the procedure will go well. I know it is tricky when you are on blood thinners but weighing the risk, they are deciding the polyp, well more than that, needs to come out. Hugs to you. I know this isn't easy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.
> 
> After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


Thank you for explaining to us Machriste. We want you to be able to explain. So kind of you to do so. Please continue to keep us posted. Big Hugs and healing wishes for Jack. This has been quite a journey but so glad he is tolerating the treatments.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going up for Pat for the specialist performing the procedure---may it go smoothly and he be polyp free afterwards. I'm glad he decided to go ahead with this now rather than worry about it. I hope all your test results come back with good news too. Keep us posted of how Pat comes through this.



Designer1234 said:



> Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.
> 
> However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## iamsam

this time when you run to your garden you had better take a basket since there are more than a few items you have to gather. --- sam

Garden-Style Ravioli Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 278, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 379mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 39g, Cholesterol: 26mg, Protein: 13g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Starch: 2, Lean Meat: 0.5, Fat: 1

Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

9 ounce(s) ravioli, light cheese-filled 
1 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell, chopped 
1 medium pepper(s), green, bell, chopped 
1 medium carrot(s), cut into long, thin strips 
1 small onion(s), chopped 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 medium tomato(es), chopped 
1/4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1 tablespoon tarragon, fresh, or 1 teaspoon dried tarragon, crushed 
pepper(s), jalapeno 
tarragon, fresh

Preparation

Cook ravioli according to package directions, except omit any oil or salt. Drain. Return pasta to hot pan.

Meanwhile, in a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat.

Add sweet peppers, carrot, onion, and garlic; cook about 5 minutes or until vegetables are tender.

Stir in tomato, broth, and snipped or crushed tarragon or basil. Cook and stir about 2 minutes more or until heated through.

Add vegetable mixture to the cooked ravioli; toss gently to combine. If desired, garnish with jalapeño pepper and tarragon or basil sprig.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/gardenstyle-ravioli.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20140722


----------



## iamsam

thank you so much machriste for the explanation - and no - it was not too long. how long will this round of chemo last? i know the prayer warriors are busy on jack's behalf - also sending tons of healing energy his way and some soothing energy to you. --- sam



machriste said:


> Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.
> 
> After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming toward pat and yourself Shirley - i'm keeping positive thought that all will work out and everyone will be back in the pink. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.
> 
> However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## iamsam

i will keep that in mind Julie - thanks. --- sam --- the rest of the cauliflower will not go to waste - one of my favorite raw veggies.



Lurker 2 said:


> I would be aiming for about 1/4 the volume of the Cauliflower, in Macaroni- assuming that you would then cook it up. And it is as delicious as the cheese one uses!


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of that - just lot of juice - to which i am addicted - it just helped make my throat feel better - i don't think it helped the cough go away any faster - actually i thought it was with me me permanently before it finally went away. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> And what exactly were you drinking Sam. The brew for the beets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Designer...Praying for DH that the procedure will go well. I know it is tricky when you are on blood thinners but weighing the risk, they are deciding the polyp, well more than that, needs to come out. Hugs to you. I know this isn't easy.


Seconding Daralene's thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i will keep that in mind Julie - thanks. --- sam --- the rest of the cauliflower will not go to waste - one of my favorite raw veggies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!

Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


Now those look like much better sweeties for you-I did think it seemed a bit of an odd thing to send you when you don't eat many of them. All explained. You wil get to use those and enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now those look like much better sweeties for you-I did think it seemed a bot of an odd thing to send you when you don't eat many of them. All explained. You wil get to use those.


I was trying so hard to think generously when I thought they were lollies- I am so much happier with my gift now!!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Masterofnone, great news of your son. Please give him my deepest thanks for his service.
Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers. Love your copper work and Southwestern work. You are so gifted.
Genuine, thank you for update on Marianne. Please give her my love. I hope you get rest these next couple days.
Sorienna, I could not fare well in a city either.
Spent 5 1/2 hrs. In E/R with one of my sponsorsees. Damon doc told her all tests normal we need more tests to see if it's cancer or autoimmune disease. WhAt the h..l. you DO NOT mention cancer to patient if no positive dx. JERK.


----------



## iamsam

it's a lovely gift Julie - anxious to see what you come up with. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was trying so hard to think generously when I thought they were lollies- I am so much happier with my gift now!!!!


----------



## iamsam

a true jerk - i so agree. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Masterofnone, great news of your son. Please give him my deepest thanks for his service.
> Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers. Love your copper work and Southwestern work. You are so gifted.
> Genuine, thank you for update on Marianne. Please give her my love. I hope you get rest these next couple days.
> Sorienna, I could not fare well in a city either.
> Spent 5 1/2 hrs. In E/R with one of my sponsorsees. Damon doc told her all tests normal we need more tests to see if it's cancer or autoimmune disease. WhAt the h..l. you DO NOT mention cancer to patient if no positive dx. JERK.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> a true jerk - i so agree. --- sam


I, too, think that's a jerky thing to say!! Hope all goes well after further tests.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, well i came on here last night and after only 5 minutes the stupid internet went down.  So it is on at the moment at 3.30pm. So I am STILL way behind. :shock: 

We have had a VERY foggy morning here, it only cleared up around 12 o'clock. Our top temperature today has been 7.7c.
Bring on Spring!!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....grew up without locking doors. Not now for sure. And thank goodness for my dogs. And I do keep the revolver that DH gave me loaded and within reach with safety on but sure would hate to have to use it. Sydney's bark and size should be all the deterrent needed.


I too grew up in a home without any locks on the door. We had a latch which was operated by a clothes peg (one leg removed so it fitted through the hole to lever up the latch) and when we went out onto the farm we just took the peg out! Alderney also has a 'safe' reputation so many people leave their doors unlocked all day, and folk just walk in and shout 'hello', also often leave cars unlocked with keys in the ignition, but things are changing as insurance insists on proof that you've locked up if anything happens. Guernsey is much more safety conscious but still safer than the mainland. Sad that such trust in others is being eroded.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney is doing well. His newest trick I will try to catch in a video sometime....really cute. DD tells him to sit, then down, then says "bang, bang" and he flops to his side and/or back with feet in the air playing dead. Such a goofball. Should have named him Goofball.....Have pretty much stopped him from leaping into my lap and waiting to be invited. Lord is he a lapful but such a cuddly big old thing.


lol i can just imagine.


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Yea!! for us. I've got 17 squares of the smaller throw sewn together. Only about half that many more to go and then to add the finishing edge.
> 
> Just might get this done before the end of the summer if the poison ivy doesn't raise its ugly head again. Keep your prayers going up and your fingers crossed, KTP family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess

I'm sorry I have been absent for a couple days, life got in the way of the Tea Party again. Sheesh. When I last looked I was on page 6, then I return and find I had 50 pages to read so I am now caught up. Yayyyy!!

I remember when we never had to lock our doors either, but with the rash of robberies and thefts in this town, if something isn't locked down, it's gone. Last night, we had an unwelcome visitor that got into the back of the truck, opened the tool box and took a bunch of stuff from it. Hubby was horribly upset. He usually locks it up tight but we were busy and it was forgotten. Upon speaking with the neighbor, we found out that their daughter's no good boyfriend was prowling around at 2 am trying to get into their place to sneak their daughter out for a "visit". Apparently he was in the back of the truck looking for something to open her window with. Hillbilly justice would be what this little thief needs to remind him that if something is not yours, leave it the hell alone. Hubby is still fuming about this. Luckily, it was dark and the jerk couldn't see the good stuff that was at the bottom of the tool box! I have been trying to catch up with the weeds in the yard and the garden. Seems like they are winning, so hubby and I reconstructed one of the hoes to turn it from a regular hoe into a dutch hoe. He also took it and got it sharpened razor sharp, so as soon as I am able, I will be back out there decapitating weeds easier than before. That should be fun!

Master of None - Please extend my thanks for serving in Afghanistan for me. Even though I do not live in the USA, I have the greatest respect for all those that serve. Hubby is a retired service man as well.

Melody, that hat is great and will be a hot seller once the fall hits and the playoffs start!

For all those that have health issues, I am praying hard that everything will work out well for you and your health will return ten fold.

If I missed anyone, or any events, I apologize. My eyes are buggy after reading to catch up and it is almost 1:30 am here. My butt is telling me I should have been in bed long ago.

I hope your day will be filled with only good things.

Let's start it off with fresh coffee and tea for everyone!

C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]

Much love and big hugs to everyone.
Tess =) <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Well, here she is, I was going to name her Clothe who is the spinner Hag of Fate, but I think I just like Ryssa better, I'd shorten Clothe to cloclo and while it's not bad, it's not what I want. We'll continue to see if something else makes itself known though instead of Ryssa, never know.


Oh My Goodness.... soooo cute.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well i came on here last night and after only 5 minutes the stupid internet went down.  So it is on at the moment at 3.30pm. So I am STILL way behind. :shock:
> 
> We have had a VERY foggy morning here, it only cleared up around 12 o'clock. Our top temperature today has been 7.7c.
> Bring on Spring!!


Wow that is very cold! Yesterday was a beutiful day here, sunny and 19. Cooler today and drizzly but still 16.

I've unexpecdelly ended up with spare time. 15 minutes before I was due to go with David Maryanne called out. Her finch had literally fallen off the perch. David arrived home 5 minutes later and buried her for us, but Maryanne didn't really want to be left so David went off without me and I have stayed here with Maryanne.


----------



## darowil

Ms. Tess said:


> I have been trying to catch up with the weeds in the yard and the garden. Seems like they are winning, so hubby and I reconstructed one of the hoes to turn it from a regular hoe into a dutch hoe.
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Much love and big hugs to everyone.
> Tess =) <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


HAd never heard of a dutch hoe until this afternoon. David used one to dig enough ground up to put Socks (Maryanne;s finch) in and MAryanne commented on it and asked what it was. It was a Dutch Hoe which David said works much better than a regular hoe. How strange never heard of it and now twice in 3 hours.


----------



## KateB

master of none said:


> I am thrilled! Grandson just call me from Fort Drum, USA. Arrived safe and sound from Afghanistan.


Excellent news! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Flyty1n - Many Happy Returns!

Shirley - Keeping Pat in my thoughts as he goes through this procedure. I'm sure all will go well and I'm very hopeful that you will get good results too.

Machriste - Hoping that Jack's treatment will be successful and please don't worry about writing too much, we like to know all the details.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Wow that is very cold! Yesterday was a beutiful day here, sunny and 19. Cooler today and drizzly but still 16.
> 
> I've unexpecdelly ended up with spare time. 15 minutes before I was due to go with David Maryanne called out. Her finch had literally fallen off the perch. David arrived home 5 minutes later and buried her for us, but Maryanne didn't really want to be left so David went off without me and I have stayed here with Maryanne.


Oh that was a shame about her bird. 

What!! You had 19c :shock: Well that surely didnt come here.
Yesterday morning at 7.30am it was 1c yep 1 !!!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


How lovely, Julie! I must admit I thought, "Only a tin of sweets?" but now I can see a lot more thought has gone into your present...good for Bronwyn! That's a lovely picture of Ringo, you can see the intelligence in his eyes.


----------



## KateB

Darowil - Sorry to hear about Socks.


----------



## KateB

Woke early this morning (just after 7am) as the sun was flooding into the bedroom. We've had a great spell of weather over the last few days and it looks set to last for another couple of days anyway. Yesterday it got up to 25C, (77F) which is really hot for us, and this will be great for the start of the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow tonight. I hope everyone will have a good day today, I'm going to spend it lazing about in the garden, reading, knitting and then going out for tea tonight with 2 pals....it's a hard life! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today as tomorrow I head for the seaside with some of my UK KPers on Connections. Even taking swimming costume as I love swimming in the sea.

Julie, I love your tin of sweets and Ringo looks cute.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## agnescr

Hi from an overcast Fife, sun is trying to get through but to much cloud cover,been out and about last few days so not much time for knitting or TP. kind thoughts and hugs to all
My pics for today


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I was trying so hard to think generously when I thought they were lollies- I am so much happier with my gift now!!!!


It's a true 'surprise' present then! I see some exciting artwork in your future! Will you make jewellery or can the beads be used in knitting too? Lovely photo of Ringo with sad/loyal eyes. He's a darling. Have an extra {{{hug}}} and pass one on to him as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Dawn! (Pup lover)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday from me too  

I hope I havent missed any others.


----------



## nicho

Healing vibes to those needing them. Shirley, you and Pat are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well for Pat.

Today's photos are more from the cruise. We had a lovely sunny and warm day at the little settlement of Hoonah (also known as Icy Strait Point) where there is a lovely walk through
a temperate rainforest and an interesting cannery turned into a museum and local artists' shops. Our final stop was in Ketchikan where we got a close look at lots of bald eagles as they feasted on a fisherman's generous discards. Then it was a day and night sailing through the Inside Passage before we disembarked in Vancouver.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely photos Agnes and Nicho. :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks for sharing the Alaska pictures..brought back fond memories of when I got to be there. 
Thoughts and prayers for Shirley and Pat as they go through tomorrow. May their surgeon's and anesthesiologists hands be guided from Above.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. HUGS to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it's a lovely gift Julie - anxious to see what you come up with. --- sam


It will take a while Sam- the double moss stitch jacket I am working on for my friend Iritana, is proving difficult- the instructions are not easy to follow.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I too grew up in a home without any locks on the door. We had a latch which was operated by a clothes peg (one leg removed so it fitted through the hole to lever up the latch) and when we went out onto the farm we just took the peg out! Alderney also has a 'safe' reputation so many people leave their doors unlocked all day, and folk just walk in and shout 'hello', also often leave cars unlocked with keys in the ignition, but things are changing as insurance insists on proof that you've locked up if anything happens. Guernsey is much more safety conscious but still safer than the mainland. Sad that such trust in others is being eroded.


When we first came here- in 1956 nobody locked their doors- burglary just did not happen. Not so now-a-days- it's all security screens and dead locks, especially in the cities.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Flyty1n - Many Happy Returns!
> 
> Shirley - Keeping Pat in my thoughts as he goes through this procedure. I'm sure all will go well and I'm very hopeful that you will get good results too.
> 
> Machriste - Hoping that Jack's treatment will be successful and please don't worry about writing too much, we like to know all the details.


Adding my birthday wishes for Flyty1n

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> How lovely, Julie! I must admit I thought, "Only a tin of sweets?" but now I can see a lot more thought has gone into your present...good for Bronwyn! That's a lovely picture of Ringo, you can see the intelligence in his eyes.


Bronwen had a really good laugh when I told her, she was so surprised I had not opened it for so many hours- but the silver/copper cored wire is so heavy, it was just the right weight to be sweets! I rather liked the photo of Ringo- he was not scared this time by the flash.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen had a really good laugh when I told her, she was so surprised I had not opened it for so many hours- but the silver/copper cored wire is so heavy, it was just the right weight to be sweets! I rather liked the photo of Ringo- he was not scared this time by the flash.


Just as well you didn't thank her for the delicous sweets before you opened the tin!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today as tomorrow I head for the seaside with some of my UK KPers on Connections. Even taking swimming costume as I love swimming in the sea.
> 
> Julie, I love your tin of sweets and Ringo looks cute.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Hoping you have had a lovely trip to the sea! 
The beads will remain so special! I am getting quite a collection of necklaces I have made, now I must get the confidence to work on earrings.
I wish my rhubarb had survived- I think the slugs got it! Garden photos beautiful as always!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It's a true 'surprise' present then! I see some exciting artwork in your future! Will you make jewellery or can the beads be used in knitting too? Lovely photo of Ringo with sad/loyal eyes. He's a darling. Have an extra {{{hug}}} and pass one on to him as well.


these will definitely be jewelry! Just got to get this jolly jacket out of my life! Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Healing vibes to those needing them. Shirley, you and Pat are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well for Pat.
> 
> Today's photos are more from the cruise. We had a lovely sunny and warm day at the little settlement of Hoonah (also known as Icy Strait Point) where there is a lovely walk through
> a temperate rainforest and an interesting cannery turned into a museum and local artists' shops. Our final stop was in Ketchikan where we got a close look at lots of bald eagles as they feasted on a fisherman's generous discards. Then it was a day and night sailing through the Inside Passage before we disembarked in Vancouver.


It is always great to see other parts of the world- my chances of an Alaskan trip are zilch!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just as well you didn't thank her for the delicous sweets before you opened the tin!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I am sitting here getting chilled- so I better get back to bed- not long till mid night!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sitting here getting chilled- so I better get back to bed- not long till mid night!


Night Night


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet! but Zara next door who helps me made me a strawberry and cream cake- most of which I have eaten! Hugs to you!


Yummy, lucky you.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Adding my birthday wishes for Flyty1n
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Adding My birthday wishes too ...enjoy your day x


----------



## sugarsugar

I am up to page 33... getting there (again LOL). Goodnight everyone. Stay safe and keep smiling


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


What a thoughtful gift for you. Obviously she went to a lot of effort to get this lovely gift together for you. How lovely!

Ringo is a beautiful dog. He looks so intelligent. I know how much he means to you. I hope you enjoy every moment of working with those beautiful beads. Have you decided where you will use them. ( a Shawl? even on another waterfall?)

good job Bronwyn


----------



## Designer1234

machriste said:


> Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.
> 
> After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


you are both surrounded by caring friends here. I think about you and Jack and Pray that things work out well. This group seems to have a direct line - maybe because they are such good people. Thoughts and good wishes to you both as well as all your family.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i'm with you sorlenna - 500 acres with my house in the middle surrounded with trees - blissful peace and quiet. --- sam --- actually 740 acres would be better - a square mile.


Sounds almost like the place we lived in the country when the children were growing up. Although we rented. Fields on three sides with woods on either side of the fields. And woods in the front across the road. The yard, front and back was probably close to an acre. No neighbors within sight or sound. It was a wonderful place for children to grow up. We had a large garden and on one side of the house was a huge pecan tree.
Sadly, about 10 years after we moved, the house burned to the ground. It's grown up so much now, the only way you can tell a house was there is because there are no trees in what was the front yard.
Wonderful memories of that place.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Well, there is no "for sure" that the lung tumor is gone. All we know is that the second biopsy had no viable cells in the sample. Jack's Stage IV lung cancer was diagnosed over a year ago because of back pain. An MRI showed multiple metastatic tumors in his spine, and hip bone area. More targeted scans showed tumors in other boney areas, no metastases in the brain and none in major organs other than the lungs. Doctors thought the primary tumor was in the right lung, and we were told this was not curable, but it was treatable.
> 
> After chemotherapy from July to December, PET scans in December and April showed that the primary tumor had shrunk and the scan showed no bone mets. In early July, the PET showed the bone mets were back. The oncologist then talked with us about options. One was this study where half of the participants would get the new drug which is supposed to break down the protective coating on cancer cells, so that the body's own immune system can fight them. The other half receive the FDA approved chemotherapy drug that Jack will now go on. Sorry to go on so long.


I'm keeping Jack in prayers that the drug will do what is intended. And prayers for you for comfort in all this stress!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Joyce flyty1n* I know it is the night before but I will be out in the morning.
> 
> I want to thank you personally for all your help and information but mainly for your kindness when I have been so concerned about things I didn't understand during our tests. I will never forget how reassuring you have been and how you have explained things so that I know what is going on. It has helped my husband to agree to another colonoscopy as the doctor recommended he have a specialist try to remove it now rather than wait a year or so. Your information really helped with the decision.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Birthday and a very happy and productive year, in Beautiful Utah!
> 
> Here is a picture of my 2nd hand painted southwestern quilt, which was auctioned for funds to help build a crisis shelter in Strathmore where I lived at the time. We raised $4500. and it paid for a play room and a playground at the shelter for children who were staying there.


Beautiful quilt, Shirley. I'll be so glad when all the test results are given to you so you can make some decisions. When is Pat scheduled for the second colonoscopy?
I'm glad Joyce could reassure you and Pat.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Joyce....I hope you have a wonderful birthday and your celebration can extend for several days. May the following years bring all you can wish for!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Prayer warriors -- Please keep dh in your thoughts on Thursday. He is having a 2nd colonoscopy - a flat polyp which is still non cancerous but which is the type that is considered to be much more liable to turn cancerous. He wasn't going to take this one as it is a bit of a hassle with the coumadin he is on (includes injecting stomach with heparin while removing the coumadin (Warfarin). he doesn't mind that part has he has given lots of needles when he was a Paramedic. He has had to deal with so much over the past 3 years he just wasn't going to bother now.
> 
> However his original surgeon phoned him and recommended it be looked at by a specialist in dealing with these kind of polyps. This surgeon is excellent so we hope he will be able to remove it and therefore remove the possibility of it turning into cancer. That will be the LAST procedure for us! My results will be known on the 8th of Aug. I am not too worried as if it was something really serious I would have been told by now. Thank you all again for your prayers and good wishes.


And the prayers will continue for you both.
Hugs, Dearest Shirley.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


So thoughtful of your daughter. Ringo is such a love!!
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess

*sings....
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Joyce
Happy Birthday to you!

Wishing you a day filled with wonder and joy, laughter and happiness today and always. Many many more to look forward to as well!

Just for you C[_] and cake!

Hugss
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

darowil said:


> HAd never heard of a dutch hoe until this afternoon. David used one to dig enough ground up to put Socks (Maryanne;s finch) in and MAryanne commented on it and asked what it was. It was a Dutch Hoe which David said works much better than a regular hoe. How strange never heard of it and now twice in 3 hours.


I knew what they were just not what they were called, so I did some research and found the name Dutch Hoe. With my back issues, pulling a hoe to cut weeds causes extreme pain after a very short time. With a dutch hoe, you sharpen the edge very sharp and you push it along and it cuts the weeds down without much effort at all. Much easier on your back and arms than a regular hoe. Odd how that happens, when you hear of something, then all of a sudden you see it everywhere. =)


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today as tomorrow I head for the seaside with some of my UK KPers on Connections. Even taking swimming costume as I love swimming in the sea.
> 
> Julie, I love your tin of sweets and Ringo looks cute.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


You always have something going on!! LOL!!! Thanks for the garden pictures! Your weather looks great.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Hi from an overcast Fife, sun is trying to get through but to much cloud cover,been out and about last few days so not much time for knitting or TP. kind thoughts and hugs to all
> My pics for today


Your grandchildren are so cute....and Quinn is such a darling little dumpling!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Healing vibes to those needing them. Shirley, you and Pat are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well for Pat.
> 
> Today's photos are more from the cruise. We had a lovely sunny and warm day at the little settlement of Hoonah (also known as Icy Strait Point) where there is a lovely walk through
> a temperate rainforest and an interesting cannery turned into a museum and local artists' shops. Our final stop was in Ketchikan where we got a close look at lots of bald eagles as they feasted on a fisherman's generous discards. Then it was a day and night sailing through the Inside Passage before we disembarked in Vancouver.


Thanks for sharing your adventure!! HOpe the cough is better.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


That's quite a haul-- and Ringo! Oh, my, what a beautiful beastie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Flyty1n (Joyce)! Hope you have many more wonderful days!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Masterofnone, great news of your son. Please give him my deepest thanks for his service.
> Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers. Love your copper work and Southwestern work. You are so gifted.
> Genuine, thank you for update on Marianne. Please give her my love. I hope you get rest these next couple days.
> Sorienna, I could not fare well in a city either.
> Spent 5 1/2 hrs. In E/R with one of my sponsorsees. Damon doc told her all tests normal we need more tests to see if it's cancer or autoimmune disease. WhAt the h..l. you DO NOT mention cancer to patient if no positive dx. JERK.


That doc is on a par with one who told a friend, late Friday, that her mammogram had some problems but he would discuss it with her on Monday. She was in pieces.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice "sweets" for sure.....great picture of Ringo.


Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> HAd never heard of a dutch hoe until this afternoon. David used one to dig enough ground up to put Socks (Maryanne;s finch) in and MAryanne commented on it and asked what it was. It was a Dutch Hoe which David said works much better than a regular hoe. How strange never heard of it and now twice in 3 hours.


OK, someone please explain Dutch hoe??? Is this the triangle shaped one or something else?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Oh that was a shame about her bird.
> 
> What!! You had 19c :shock: Well that surely didnt come here.
> Yesterday morning at 7.30am it was 1c yep 1 !!!


We almost matched you in the opposite direction-- we were 103 yesterday. Just stayed in the house.

Flyty1n-- Happy b-day and many more.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Agnes and Nicho. :thumbup:


Echo that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have dentist appointment is a little bit (old filling came out) so just popped in so I wouldn't get too far behind. Will Ttyl


----------



## machriste

Thanks for all your concern and prayers. Shirley, I'm certainly including both you and Pat in mine. So good he's going in for treatment before the polyps become cancerous.

"Sweet" beads, Julie!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh now that sounds like it will make for some funny times. :wink:


LOL! Indeed. 
The 2 girls together have too much fun and they have mini puppy battles, poor David hadn't witnessed one of those and he came home for the night last night, the pups were together between us on the couch when they decided to have one, I wish I'd have had the video rolling of Davids face, his eyes got huge and he sat back. lolol... I don't think he thought anything like that could come out of 2 such tiny pups. lolol


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, think that's a jerky thing to say!! Hope all goes well after further tests.


There's a name for it! It's called "the brain surgeon syndrome." You tell the patient the worse that can happen, so if it does, they're prepared, and if it doesn't they're elated!


----------



## tami_ohio

Shirley I will certainly keep Pat in my prayers.


----------



## machriste

agnescr said:


> Adding My birthday wishes too ...enjoy your day x


And mine!


----------



## kehinkle

Wednesday greetings,

Got a load yesterday out of Syracrus, NY (was in Buffalo at the time) going to West Springfield, MA. Yeah! My DH lives 12 miles north of there. So am taking two days off to visit with my DDIL and DGC. DS and oldest DGS are on a week-long camping trip with their Boy Scout troop. Will go back to work on Friday so will miss seeing them this trip.

Happy birthday to Flytyn. Many happy returns. 

Shirley, good thoughts to Pat and his doctors. Praying things continue going well for you two. 

Lovely scenery of places I will never see. Like having our own personal tour directors. Keep them coming.

Good thoughts to all. I know some are going through medical conditions with themselves or family members. Prayers for good outcomes.

Lila is not tolerating Chloe (my DH's German shepherd). She is actually barking and snapping at her. Chloe is just a year old and only wants to play but old lady Lila is having none of it. But both dogs listen well when told to stop. No harm done. Funny how Lila almost ignored my DD's two males but it's having a issue with this unspayed female. Chloe goes Friday for her operation.

Treating my DDIL to mani/pedi today. I need one as it has been at least a month. I am so lucky that I have a great DIL. 

Julie, nice birthday surprise! Can't wait to see the beads worked up into something beautiful.

Jynx, so excited that you are coming to KAP with DH. Can't wait to see you again. 

Daralene, when is San Diego trip?. Pm me if you don't want to post it openly.

Have a great on and take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


Ohhhhh what a great gift! Now you can make some jewelry to go with the sweaters you have made!

And Ringo sure is cute!


----------



## martina

machriste said:


> And mine!


And mine.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've never seen one of these before, but it's now on my gardening tool list. It's also called a scuffle hoe.

Maybe for Christmas? I had a personal hoe that I used when "walking beans" which was a summer time job in Iowa where we walked the bean rows and chopped out unwanted weeds (usually cockleburs, mustard weed, thistles, morning glories and volunteer corn stalks) we had both a hoe and a corn knife and would switch out depending on how "dirty" the field was. My hoe was tapered to two sharp points on either end...it worked the best of any out in the field. I don't know where I got it or where it went to after I moved away from the farm...but I would like to find one of those again also.



Ms. Tess said:


> I knew what they were just not what they were called, so I did some research and found the name Dutch Hoe. With my back issues, pulling a hoe to cut weeds causes extreme pain after a very short time. With a dutch hoe, you sharpen the edge very sharp and you push it along and it cuts the weeds down without much effort at all. Much easier on your back and arms than a regular hoe. Odd how that happens, when you hear of something, then all of a sudden you see it everywhere. =)


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I too grew up in a home without any locks on the door. We had a latch which was operated by a clothes peg (one leg removed so it fitted through the hole to lever up the latch) and when we went out onto the farm we just took the peg out! Alderney also has a 'safe' reputation so many people leave their doors unlocked all day, and folk just walk in and shout 'hello', also often leave cars unlocked with keys in the ignition, but things are changing as insurance insists on proof that you've locked up if anything happens. Guernsey is much more safety conscious but still safer than the mainland. Sad that such trust in others is being eroded.


There still are places like that in the States too, but in the country. It will be funny when I say to the person, "Do you want me to lock my door?" They reply, no, and remind me where I am. Last time I was there they told me they were having to start locking things because city people were coming out. So sad. Up till now it has been such a lovely place. The Mennonites had a store that sells used things and the profits go into helping the poor in Haiti and in the States. They had lovely huge planters in front with beautiful flowers and my mother said someone had stolen them the same day she was admiring them. :XD: :XD: :XD: She was worried they would think she had stolen them. I'm laughing not because they were stolen, that is :-( but because my 86 yr. old mother would have had a very hard time taking those flower pots.

I loved it out in the country up north in Canada. I don't even know if they had locks on the door up there. I'm sure they do now, but this was back in a time where even in Toronto you could still leave a baby out in a carriage for fresh air.


----------



## tami_ohio

Happy Birthday Flyty1n!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you have had a lovely trip to the sea!
> The beads will remain so special! I am getting quite a collection of necklaces I have made, now I must get the confidence to work on earrings.
> I wish my rhubarb had survived- I think the slugs got it! Garden photos beautiful as always!


Julie earrings are easy! Have fun with them.


----------



## kehinkle

Pic of Chloe and Lila. My DDIL came down to meet me as I had to wait to be unloaded. Brought me a cold drink and took Lila home with her so she didn't have to wait. She took this pic needle Lila decided that Chloe was getting too close. 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


 :thumbup: That is much better than sugary sweets. 
Ringo is such a handsome fellow.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Masterofnone, great news of your son. Please give him my deepest thanks for his service.
> Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers. Love your copper work and Southwestern work. You are so gifted.
> Genuine, thank you for update on Marianne. Please give her my love. I hope you get rest these next couple days.
> Sorienna, I could not fare well in a city either.
> Spent 5 1/2 hrs. In E/R with one of my sponsorsees. Damon doc told her all tests normal we need more tests to see if it's cancer or autoimmune disease. WhAt the h..l. you DO NOT mention cancer to patient if no positive dx. JERK.


Oh the poor lady, doc should have more sense than that.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Wow that is very cold! Yesterday was a beutiful day here, sunny and 19. Cooler today and drizzly but still 16.
> 
> I've unexpecdelly ended up with spare time. 15 minutes before I was due to go with David Maryanne called out. Her finch had literally fallen off the perch. David arrived home 5 minutes later and buried her for us, but Maryanne didn't really want to be left so David went off without me and I have stayed here with Maryanne.


Condolences to Maryanne on her finch, losing any pet is losing a family member, hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Flyty1n.

Hope it is a wonderful day for you and that you do something special.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today as tomorrow I head for the seaside with some of my UK KPers on Connections. Even taking swimming costume as I love swimming in the sea.
> 
> Julie, I love your tin of sweets and Ringo looks cute.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Very beautiful! Have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Hi from an overcast Fife, sun is trying to get through but to much cloud cover,been out and about last few days so not much time for knitting or TP. kind thoughts and hugs to all
> My pics for today


Awe, they are all so cute.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never seen one of these before, but it's now on my gardening tool list. It's also called a scuffle hoe.


Earlier in life I had quite a collection of garden tools, sold most when I moved to the lake, no place to garden. Well, that didn't last so I needed a hoe. Stupid things made now have a thick 4 inch deep blade that is basically useless unless you are a big hunky man (or woman). I wanted the small blade, about 7 inches wide but only about 2 1/2 inches deep with sharp corners-- finally found one at a flea mkt, handle is not good but at least doesn't splinter me. Works really well. I also have a hoe that has a 1 1/2 inch wide ribbon of cutting edge in a triangle-shape that I think is similar to your Dutch hoe-- you scrub with it. That's very good, too.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Healing vibes to those needing them. Shirley, you and Pat are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well for Pat.
> 
> Today's photos are more from the cruise. We had a lovely sunny and warm day at the little settlement of Hoonah (also known as Icy Strait Point) where there is a lovely walk through
> a temperate rainforest and an interesting cannery turned into a museum and local artists' shops. Our final stop was in Ketchikan where we got a close look at lots of bald eagles as they feasted on a fisherman's generous discards. Then it was a day and night sailing through the Inside Passage before we disembarked in Vancouver.


Just beautiful! I miss home when I see pics, then I remember the realities of winter and then don't miss it so much. lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Pic of Chloe and Lila. My DDIL came down to meet me as I had to wait to be unloaded. Brought me a cold drink and took Lila home with her so she didn't have to wait. She took this pic needle Lila decided that Chloe was getting too close.
> 
> Kathy


Whoa, I'd be leery of that big, galloping thing, too. Lila is just so cute. Chloe is pretty but obviously very young (read that jumps around, active, etc).


----------



## tami_ohio

Good morning everyone. 10:30 and I am caught up! I'm debating calling the dentist. I've got a sore spot around my back tooth. Last night was the first I've had popcorn in a month and she cleaned my teeth two weeks ago so it's not a shell stuck. 

It's been a rainy morning and temps are to be in the 70's the rest of the week. Yay! That's perfect for me tho the humidity will be up . That makes it tougher to breathe. Never have tolerated that even as a kid. 

Prayers for all. 

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...What a lovely double surprise. Some thought was really put into your gift and it's no calorie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be fun for the grandchildren to see what magic you do with their gift. Looks like I can see Ringo's love for you in his eyes. Did he just have a bath? He looks so handsome and regal. Those must be some poorly written instructions for the moss stitch sweater if you are having trouble with them.

This is funny. I just went in after talking to the men here to replace the trees that were so damaged in the car accident and made myself a cup of coffee. Came back in to the computer, and here DH had given me a cup of coffee when I was sitting here. I won't have to go back for a refill. :XD: :XD: Sweet of him and I probably said thank you to him and then totally forgot.

Sassafras...So sorry about the sponsor. She will certainly be under a lot of stress till results come back. I know about autoimmune disease. They had me thinking I was dying when I had my son. I remember thinking how I wanted to live to see him grow up. All those weeks of thinking I was dying from how they acted till a doctor finally explained things. In Germany they told me I had a brain infection and I knew there was a brain barrier so it would be extremely difficult to treat. It was a misinterpretation and just a brain irritation. Praying they will find out what is causing her problems and help her. Please tell her not to pack her suitcases for a journey she might not have to take. Love and Hugs to her.

Sugarsugar...Glad they got your internet fixed. My computer has been freezing up sometimes on a long post and won't let me send or copy so I just lose it. :roll: Your weather sure is different from Darowil's. I thought you must be really far apart with that difference in temperature, but it looks like the distance isn't all that great.

Miss Tess...Thanks for the morning coffee. Have to laugh as instead of drinking one cup down, I do have 2 cups today, I just looked over and both cups are 1/2 gone. Think I may have buggy eyes for a while after 4 cups of coffee as the 2 cups are mugs and hold more. You and DH sound so inventive with making tools adapt to what you need. So sad about the young man stealing tools from you. Not a way, for sure, to ingratiate himself into the hearts of his girlfriend's parents. Hope you can get the tools back. If I had missed as many pages as you did there is no way I would have caught up. BRAVO to you.

Darowil...So sorry for Maryanne. She must have been heartbroken & upset to lose her finch. Nice that you stayed with her but sorry you missed going out. 

Had a strange dream last night. Yuck, hate waking up after something like that, but waking up is better than staying in it.

Purple...Can't wait to hear what you do with your rhubarb. So many wonderful ways to use it.

Agnes...What a sweetheart. He looks so cuddly. Don't you just love those rolls they have. Funny, if we live long enough we get them again, but I don't find them as lovable now. :XD: 

Nicho...Thanks for more photos. Can almost smell the air and water. Those are wonderful photos. Great job and thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
Bronwen had a really good laugh when I told her, she was so surprised I had not opened it for so many hours- but the silver/copper cored wire is so heavy, it was just the right weight to be sweets! I rather liked the photo of Ringo- he was not scared this time by the flash.



darowil said:


> Just as well you didn't thank her for the delicous sweets before you opened the tin!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sitting here getting chilled- so I better get back to bed- not long till mid night!


Do you ever warm a blanket in the dryer to wrap around you. I don't often think of doing it but warming pj's, socks and blanket are such a treat.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> That doc is on a par with one who told a friend, late Friday, that her mammogram had some problems but he would discuss it with her on Monday. She was in pieces.


Oh No........
That was a horribly long weekend.

I really don't think they are aware of what people are going through unless they have gone through it themselves.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Indeed.
> The 2 girls together have too much fun and they have mini puppy battles, poor David hadn't witnessed one of those and he came home for the night last night, the pups were together between us on the couch when they decided to have one, I wish I'd have had the video rolling of Davids face, his eyes got huge and he sat back. lolol... I don't think he thought anything like that could come out of 2 such tiny pups. lolol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KangasGma...That is way too hot! That polar vortex last week brought perfect weather but we are back to hot now also, just not as hot as you.

Gwen...Hope all goes well at the dentist.

Kathy...That is so strange that you are in the area. I thought of you several times yesterday and noticed the sweet little angel you sent me as I have it out in the entryway hall. Wonder if you were driving by and waving as I thought of you. :wink: Hugs dear lady and stay safe. Think the San Diego trip is some time in January. What gorgeous dogs Kathy. Lila rules the roost. I think with being so tiny they have this nature to protect themselves. They also tend to be a one person dog.


----------



## jheiens

machriste said:


> There's a name for it! It's called "the brain surgeon syndrome." You tell the patient the worse that can happen, so if it does, they're prepared, and if it doesn't they're elated!


I remember the neonatologist at Tim's birth telling Tim's father that, if the baby lived, he'd be a vegetable.

Given the family dad was born into, it is no wonder he skipped out when he did. Knowing Michael, I'm certain that his family hounded him as the one who caused everything--as if God had no hand in the circumstances!! I told Michael often that Tim's birth and life were not a result of His not paying attention to one as ''insignificant'' as his child. Sadly the man missed the most loving of children who are supposed to be unable to establish such loving relationships.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Flyty1n (Joyce)! Hope you have many more wonderful days!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Pic of Chloe and Lila. My DDIL came down to meet me as I had to wait to be unloaded. Brought me a cold drink and took Lila home with her so she didn't have to wait. She took this pic needle Lila decided that Chloe was getting too close.
> 
> Kathy


Awe, they are way to much fun and cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I remember the neonatologist at Tim's birth telling Tim's father that, if the baby lived, he'd be a vegetable.
> 
> Given the family dad was born into, it is no wonder he skipped out when he did. Knowing Michael, I'm certain that his family hounded him as the one who caused everything--as if God had no hand in the circumstances!! I told Michael often that Tim's birth and life were not a result of His not paying attention to one as ''insignificant'' as his child. Sadly the man missed the most loving of children who are supposed to be unable to establish such loving relationships.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sorry he missed out on Tim. He is obviously very intelligent and a loving young man.

We were told the same thing with our 2nd grandson and DIL was given the choice to abort. He was born and put in NICU and turns out there is nothing wrong with him other than he has a little problem walking. He has tested way above his other classmates and is top of the class. Shows how wrong they can be. It is a shame these test ruin the pregnancy and the birth. Puts a cloud over everything.

Edit: Also a shame he missed out on the time with your daughter, who is obviously a very, very special person. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already! 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs for all


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 11:30am and I have just got caught up.


Happy Birthday to you flyty1n. Enjoy your day. 


Julie- what a lovely gift you received. I too was concerned that they were sweets and wondered what was going on with that? So happy that Bronwen and the gk's sent you something that you will enjoy. 

Tell Ringo I just placed a kiss on his nose. I kissed the screen right on the tip of his nose. He is sooooo handsome.

Loved all the pics today, my husband was drooling over the rhubarb, loved Nicho's photos from Alaska. Quinns pic was adorable, Chloe is such a cute little do(love her sweater).

I have another hat on the needles and I should go for now. Would like to get it finished today. 

Have a great day/night and I will check in later on.

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


Dawn happy to hear that mom I is home and probably more comfortable now. Don't wear yourself out, take care of yourself too.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


Good to hear that your mom is home, hoping that she continues to improve and that the changes are not too hard on her. 
Cookout sounds great. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Joyce, very happy birthday wish.
Julie, love your beads. Ringo looks so handsome. His white ruff glistens.
Agnes, Quinn is precious as are your other grands.
Darowil, hugs to Maryann. Sad to loose a beloved pet.
Gwennie, good luck at dentist.
Tired can't think. Can someone suggest doctor for my friends possible autoimmune disease? Endocrinologist? This has gone on for two months. Need to get dx and TX. Low grade fever, exhaustion, wt. Loss, no appetite, skin aches from low grade fever.


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy Birthday Flyty1n! *


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


I am glad your mom is home and doing well. Will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Condolences to Maryanne on her finch, losing any pet is losing a family member, hope she's doing okay.


And my condolences, too.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the new avatar picture Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds like my hoe....guess I'll have to look at the flea markets.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Earlier in life I had quite a collection of garden tools, sold most when I moved to the lake, no place to garden. Well, that didn't last so I needed a hoe. Stupid things made now have a thick 4 inch deep blade that is basically useless unless you are a big hunky man (or woman). I wanted the small blade, about 7 inches wide but only about 2 1/2 inches deep with sharp corners-- finally found one at a flea mkt, handle is not good but at least doesn't splinter me. Works really well. I also have a hoe that has a 1 1/2 inch wide ribbon of cutting edge in a triangle-shape that I think is similar to your Dutch hoe-- you scrub with it. That's very good, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely -- hope you have a Happy Day!



Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n! *


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very precious!!! Great photos!



tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you posted this picture from avatar bigger....that gown is gorgeous and what an heirloom! The baby is such a beautiful little girl too.

Darowil so sorry Maryanne lost her finch.

Had the fastest dentist visit ever....got in the chair at 10:45 and was getting into my car by 11:05.....just replacing a filling that had fallen out after close to 50 years. Novacaine already worn off.



tami_ohio said:



> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the new avatar picture Tami


Thanks Gwen! Love that little one to pieces! She is very attached to mommy. The only time she wants anything to do with daddy is first thing in the morning. That stinker let both godmothers (She got two!) and her daddy hold her during service, then let the pastor carry her around and introduce her to the congregation with out one single tear! She was so good all day long. And then we went right back to being mommy's girl again. LOL!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Very precious!!! Great photos!


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted this picture from avatar bigger....that gown is gorgeous and what an heirloom! The baby is such a beautiful little girl too.
> 
> Darowil so sorry Maryanne lost her finch.
> 
> Had the fastest dentist visit ever....got in the chair at 10:45 and was getting into my car by 11:05.....just replacing a filling that had fallen out after close to 50 years. Novacaine already worn off.


The picture doesn't do it justice. Amber hopes to get her backdrops set up and do a studio shot with her in it, so we have really good pics, but hasn't had time to do it yet.

Darowil, I am also sorry to hear that Maryanne lost her finch. Give her a hug from us all, please.

I'm glad you had a quick dentist visit. I hate going. Bad experiences as a kid. The next dentist I had in my teens was great. We had him until about 13-14 years ago, when he retired. I told him he wasn't allowed. If he retired I would never go to another dentist. Darn, he retired anyway. The one we have now is good, but I still hate going!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n! *


And from me too


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


Lovely photos


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple...Can't wait to hear what you do with your rhubarb. So many wonderful ways to use it.
> 
> I usually just stew it up and add a little sugar and have it with ice cream and meringue. Also sometimes make rhubarb and raspberry jam or rhubard crumble.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think my favorite still is plain ole' rhubarb sauce - cooked down with some sugar. My sister and I both like to eat it with some homemade bread -- just sauce and bread....kind of like bread with a bowl of jam on the side!



PurpleFi said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple...Can't wait to hear what you do with your rhubarb. So many wonderful ways to use it.
> 
> I usually just stew it up and add a little sugar and have it with ice cream and meringue. Also sometimes make rhubarb and raspberry jam or rhubard crumble.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I think my favorite still is plain ole' rhubarb sauce - cooked down with some sugar. My sister and I are both liked to eat it with some homemade bread -- just sauce and bread....kind of like bread with a bowl of jam on the side!


You'd like my crrumble then as I make it with bread crumbs, butter and sugar. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Kathy...That is so strange that you are in the area. I thought of you several times yesterday and noticed the sweet little angel you sent me as I have it out in the entryway hall. Wonder if you were driving by and waving as I thought of you. :wink: Hugs dear lady and stay safe. Think the San Diego trip is some time in January. What gorgeous dogs Kathy. Lila rules the roost. I think with being so tiny they have this nature to protect themselves. They also tend to be a one person dog.[/quote]

Funny, as I was going by on I90, I was thinking of you. Figurative wave to the ladies that live along I90. One day I hope to have time to stop by.

Glad that your trip to SD isn't during KAP. Can't wait to see you in October.

Lila is really friendly to almost everyone. Wants to be petted all the time.
Especially loves children. For some reason, she does not like Chloe. Two theories, Chloe isn't sprayed or she thinks Chloe is invading her personal space. Lila isn't into playing and I think Chloe wants her to play. Only a couple days so won't be too bad.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it. 

Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> What a thoughtful gift for you. Obviously she went to a lot of effort to get this lovely gift together for you. How lovely!
> 
> Ringo is a beautiful dog. He looks so intelligent. I know how much he means to you. I hope you enjoy every moment of working with those beautiful beads. Have you decided where you will use them. ( a Shawl? even on another waterfall?)
> 
> good job Bronwyn


The beads are intended for jewelry- there is a clasp for a necklace and silver hooks for earrings- I am looking forward to using the Czechoslovakian beads and the three little Amethysts. There is a bag of purple/blue 'soup' which could be used on a knitted project, although some of the beads are not suitable. My next waterfall will have highlights of red- so not for this lot of beads.
It was nice that I gave Bronwen a laugh with my uncharacteristic slowness in opening my present, and my misapprehension as to what was actually in the tin- and also that she was obviously wanting to talk- instead of being too busy. It is hard being a working Mum- a few weeks ago she was sewing DGD's dress right up to the last minute before the disco at school- she has not yet had a chance to take photos.
Life would be very lonely without my Ringo- he is asleep at the moment- but he often makes a point of coming and demanding my attention- especially when I am talking on the phone.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So thoughtful of your daughter. Ringo is such a love!!
> Junek


All round a time for remembering my blessings.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure I would...I make my crumble with a pastry topping, but have also tried an oatmeal topping and bread crumb topping...they're all delicious!! I like to make a crumble with berries and also with peaches.



PurpleFi said:


> You'd like my crrumble then as I make it with bread crumbs, butter and sugar. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> That's quite a haul-- and Ringo! Oh, my, what a beautiful beastie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wish I could send you some---I found some at a farm stand up in WI and it's the bright red (less sour) variety and I have several 1 cup size packages settling in my freezer right now...I use 1 cup for the muffins that I love so much and I like having it already portioned out.



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish I could send you some---I found some at a farm stand up in WI and it's the bright red (less sour) variety and I have several 1 cup size packages settling in my freezer right now...I use 1 cup for the muffins that I love so much and I like having it already portioned out.


I figure I've lived without this long, it won't do me any harm to wait a little longer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice "sweets" for sure.....great picture of Ringo.


There was also a card from the GK's- mostly decorated by DGS, he is getting enthusiastic about letters- learning to write his name- hard to find lower case apparently- have not looked for a while- I must check the local $2 shops.
I rather like the photo of Ringo too.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Thanks for all your concern and prayers. Shirley, I'm certainly including both you and Pat in mine. So good he's going in for treatment before the polyps become cancerous.
> 
> "Sweet" beads, Julie!


They are, aren't they?!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Wednesday greetings,
> ...
> Julie, nice birthday surprise! Can't wait to see the beads worked up into something beautiful.
> ...
> Kathy


I am afraid it will be a while- I need to work on the moss stitch jacket I have undertaken to make.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Ohhhhh what a great gift! Now you can make some jewelry to go with the sweaters you have made!
> 
> And Ringo sure is cute!


Thanks!

I love your new avatar- you and who is the baby?


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH is headed down to DD#1's house to keep her company and do the Daddy To Do list. While he's gone, I'm on a mission to clean out the refrigerator, freezer and pantry so that the supplies all get rotated out. So for today's dinner, I made a chicken parmesan casserole. I had spiral noodles, tomato sauce, chicken nuggets and cheeses on hand so I mixed them together and it tastes fantastic. I used up the mushrooms, peppers & onions that I had in the crisper and also added the leftover whipped cream cheese to the tomato sauce (very creamy ala vodka sauce without the vodka). I made up my own marinara sauce with garlic and seasonings -- cooked everything and then put it all together with some parmesan and mozzarella cheese. It's so good!! Tomorrow's dinner is going to be a made-up shepherd's pie with frozen mixed vegetables, hamburger and ground turkey, and hash browns. That cleans out the meat from the freezer except for some ham bones and turkey carcass that I'll use for soups and stews when the weather turns cold again. The pantry is cleaned out of everything that wasn't purchased in the last few months and the refrigerator no longer has any fresh vegetables. I finished off the carrots, etc. in the salad that will go with the chicken casserole. It feels good to have this all cleared out..but I'm sure the next grocery bill to be higher than normal when I go to replace the rice, pasta, beans, tomato sauces that I like to keep in the pantry.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie earrings are easy! Have fun with them.


I just have never made any before!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: That is much better than sugary sweets.
> Ringo is such a handsome fellow.


Involves a lot more thought and caring! I am a bit biased when it comes to Ringo!


----------



## machriste

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Thought of you Sunday, Sorlenna. Took our visitors from PA to the Minneapolis Farmer's Market and there was some beautiful, red-stemmed rhubarb bunches!


----------



## iamsam

i know i shouldn't bring it up - however - it is coming - so it is best to start early - it might be something the grandchildren or children would like to do and it is a cheap thing to do. ---- sam

http://www.bhg.com/christmas/crafts/make-a-snow-pal/


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...What a lovely double surprise. Some thought was really put into your gift and it's no calorie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be fun for the grandchildren to see what magic you do with their gift. Looks like I can see Ringo's love for you in his eyes. Did he just have a bath? He looks so handsome and regal. Those must be some poorly written instructions for the moss stitch sweater if you are having trouble with them.
> ...


 :thumbup: Ringo manages to keep himself quite clean these days- no bathing lately. I am not particularly impressed with the instructions- it is annoying when you have difficulty working out what on earth is being mean't.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you ever warm a blanket in the dryer to wrap around you. I don't often think of doing it but warming pj's, socks and blanket are such a treat.


Had not thought of warming a blanket- but I may well do that with my PJ's - my mohair blanket is so warm- it is a real treat just as it is!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11:30am and I have just got caught up.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you flyty1n. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Julie- what a lovely gift you received. I too was concerned that they were sweets and wondered what was going on with that? So happy that Bronwen and the gk's sent you something that you will enjoy.
> 
> Tell Ringo I just placed a kiss on his nose. I kissed the screen right on the tip of his nose. He is sooooo handsome.
> 
> Loved all the pics today, my husband was drooling over the rhubarb, loved Nicho's photos from Alaska. Quinns pic was adorable, Chloe is such a cute little do(love her sweater).
> 
> I have another hat on the needles and I should go for now. Would like to get it finished today.
> 
> Have a great day/night and I will check in later on.
> 
> Love and hugs to all.


I like gifts that will last! I will transfer the kiss to Ringo and tell him it is from you!
Is this another of your football hats?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, very happy birthday wish.
> Julie, love your beads. Ringo looks so handsome. His white ruff glistens.
> Agnes, Quinn is precious as are your other grands.
> Darowil, hugs to Maryann. Sad to loose a beloved pet.
> Gwennie, good luck at dentist.
> Tired can't think. Can someone suggest doctor for my friends possible autoimmune disease? Endocrinologist? This has gone on for two months. Need to get dx and TX. Low grade fever, exhaustion, wt. Loss, no appetite, skin aches from low grade fever.


The beads are lovely! Ringo is definitely a handsome fellow- his kennel name is Hansom Harry!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


What a lovely way to use your wedding dress!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


Looking good!

I crave Rhubarb- seldom buy it, and lost my crowns I had bought, sadly.


----------



## iamsam

i am curious about something purplefi - your garden is surrounded by such beautiful tall trees - did mr p plant those also? have a great time at the seashore - it's one of my favorite places also. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today as tomorrow I head for the seaside with some of my UK KPers on Connections. Even taking swimming costume as I love swimming in the sea.
> 
> Julie, I love your tin of sweets and Ringo looks cute.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


----------



## iamsam

great photos agnes - thanks for sharing. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hi from an overcast Fife, sun is trying to get through but to much cloud cover,been out and about last few days so not much time for knitting or TP. kind thoughts and hugs to all
> My pics for today


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And one more coast photo just for you Gwen.


~~~Thanks for the pictures. We will be driving the same route in about 2 weeks, going from SoCal to SF. I LOVE the coastal drive! I ooooohhhh& aaawwww the whole way! :lol: 
You took beautiful pics.! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

lovely photos nicho - you have a jacket on - how cold was it? --- sam



nicho said:


> Healing vibes to those needing them. Shirley, you and Pat are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well for Pat.
> 
> Today's photos are more from the cruise. We had a lovely sunny and warm day at the little settlement of Hoonah (also known as Icy Strait Point) where there is a lovely walk through
> a temperate rainforest and an interesting cannery turned into a museum and local artists' shops. Our final stop was in Ketchikan where we got a close look at lots of bald eagles as they feasted on a fisherman's generous discards. Then it was a day and night sailing through the Inside Passage before we disembarked in Vancouver.


----------



## iamsam

FYI

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party - 11 july '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274222-1.html


----------



## Ms. Tess

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, someone please explain Dutch hoe??? Is this the triangle shaped one or something else?


A dutch hoe can be either rectangular, the regular half moon shape or triangular, it can even be square or an inverted V shape. The difference between a regular hoe, which you pull toward yourself, and a dutch hoe, is that you push the dutch hoe, which is very sharp and it cuts the weeds off at the ground level without breaking your back. They are also known as a scuttle hoe.

Here's a link that explains better:

http://www.douggreensgarden.com/dutch-hoe.html

Here is a wonderful video that shows how to sharpen those dull garden tools easily! And it does work! =)






Hope this helps clarify things for you!

Hugssssssss
Tess =)


----------



## iamsam

i will definitely come in on the chorus wishing flyty1n many happy returns of the day - hope the day s special for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Adding my birthday wishes for Flyty1n
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ms. Tess

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...What a lovely double surprise. Some thought was really put into your gift and it's no calorie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be fun for the grandchildren to see what magic you do with their gift. Looks like I can see Ringo's love for you in his eyes. Did he just have a bath? He looks so handsome and regal. Those must be some poorly written instructions for the moss stitch sweater if you are having trouble with them.
> 
> This is funny. I just went in after talking to the men here to replace the trees that were so damaged in the car accident and made myself a cup of coffee. Came back in to the computer, and here DH had given me a cup of coffee when I was sitting here. I won't have to go back for a refill. :XD: :XD: Sweet of him and I probably said thank you to him and then totally forgot.
> 
> Sassafras...So sorry about the sponsor. She will certainly be under a lot of stress till results come back. I know about autoimmune disease. They had me thinking I was dying when I had my son. I remember thinking how I wanted to live to see him grow up. All those weeks of thinking I was dying from how they acted till a doctor finally explained things. In Germany they told me I had a brain infection and I knew there was a brain barrier so it would be extremely difficult to treat. It was a misinterpretation and just a brain irritation. Praying they will find out what is causing her problems and help her. Please tell her not to pack her suitcases for a journey she might not have to take. Love and Hugs to her.
> 
> Sugarsugar...Glad they got your internet fixed. My computer has been freezing up sometimes on a long post and won't let me send or copy so I just lose it. :roll: Your weather sure is different from Darowil's. I thought you must be really far apart with that difference in temperature, but it looks like the distance isn't all that great.
> 
> Miss Tess...Thanks for the morning coffee. Have to laugh as instead of drinking one cup down, I do have 2 cups today, I just looked over and both cups are 1/2 gone. Think I may have buggy eyes for a while after 4 cups of coffee as the 2 cups are mugs and hold more. You and DH sound so inventive with making tools adapt to what you need. So sad about the young man stealing tools from you. Not a way, for sure, to ingratiate himself into the hearts of his girlfriend's parents. Hope you can get the tools back. If I had missed as many pages as you did there is no way I would have caught up. BRAVO to you.
> 
> Darowil...So sorry for Maryanne. She must have been heartbroken & upset to lose her finch. Nice that you stayed with her but sorry you missed going out.
> 
> Had a strange dream last night. Yuck, hate waking up after something like that, but waking up is better than staying in it.
> 
> Purple...Can't wait to hear what you do with your rhubarb. So many wonderful ways to use it.
> 
> Agnes...What a sweetheart. He looks so cuddly. Don't you just love those rolls they have. Funny, if we live long enough we get them again, but I don't find them as lovable now. :XD:
> 
> Nicho...Thanks for more photos. Can almost smell the air and water. Those are wonderful photos. Great job and thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.


hahaha I do that with coffee all the time. Hubby usually asks, Now which cup is your go to for today? rofl As for the thief in the neighborhood, believe me, her parents would be delighted if he fell off the planet. I believe he will get his one day. =)


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is headed down to DD#1's house to keep her company and do the Daddy To Do list. While he's gone, I'm on a mission to clean out the refrigerator, freezer and pantry so that the supplies all get rotated out. So for today's dinner, I made a chicken parmesan casserole. I had spiral noodles, tomato sauce, chicken nuggets and cheeses on hand so I mixed them together and it tastes fantastic. I used up the mushrooms, peppers & onions that I had in the crisper and also added the leftover whipped cream cheese to the tomato sauce (very creamy ala vodka sauce without the vodka). I made up my own marinara sauce with garlic and seasonings -- cooked everything and then put it all together with some parmesan and mozzarella cheese. It's so good!! Tomorrow's dinner is going to be a made-up shepherd's pie with frozen mixed vegetables, hamburger and ground turkey, and hash browns. That cleans out the meat from the freezer except for some ham bones and turkey carcass that I'll use for soups and stews when the weather turns cold again. The pantry is cleaned out of everything that wasn't purchased in the last few months and the refrigerator no longer has any fresh vegetables. I finished off the carrots, etc. in the salad that will go with the chicken casserole. It feels good to have this all cleared out..but I'm sure the next grocery bill to be higher than normal when I go to replace the rice, pasta, beans, tomato sauces that I like to keep in the pantry.


Can't believe it Rookie. Exactly what I am doing today..at least the cleaning out the refrigerator part. Don't think I will get the pantry done. It is a good feeling isn't it!!!! I'm eating fresh veggies in the fridge from the CSA with lime juice and roasted pumpkin seed oil. Wow, is it good. Satisfying feeling having it cleaned out before we leave for concerts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> hahaha I do that with coffee all the time. Hubby usually asks, Now which cup is your go to for today? rofl As for the thief in the neighborhood, believe me, her parents would be delighted if he fell off the planet. I believe he will get his one day. =)


Any chance the girlfriend could sweet talk him into returning the tools?

Boy do I need one of those dutch hoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna...IMHO the best way to taste rhubarb for the first time is in a freshly baked rhubarb/strawberry pie.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love your new avatar- you and who is the baby?


The baby is our DGD Arriana. She will be 6 months on the 28th.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Sorlenna said:


> I figure I've lived without this long, it won't do me any harm to wait a little longer. :mrgreen:


Just a thought, but have you tried seed catalogues? They often have "root" crop bulbs available for very reasonable pricing. They will send them to you and if there is a problem, they are very good about replacing them. If you get some, try and get some dirt, and add it to your sandy soil. Perhaps cover the bulb with straw or grass clippings to keep the ground moist so the plant will grow. I know that once you get that stuff started, you can't kill it for love or money! =)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I crave Rhubarb- seldom buy it, and lost my crowns I had bought, sadly.


Julie, when you say you lost your crowns, what do you mean? Is this to do with teeth or rhubarb?


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the pictures. We will be driving the same route in about 2 weeks, going from SoCal to SF. I LOVE the coastal drive! I ooooohhhh& aaawwww the whole way! :lol:
> You took beautiful pics.! :thumbup:


Have a wonderful safe trip Carol. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, when you say you lost your crowns, what do you mean? Is this to do with teeth or rhubarb?


Crowns of rhubarb!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


What a darling baby in a beautiful christening gown!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

here you go kansasg-ma --- sam

http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/dutch-hoe-by-sneeboer/



Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, someone please explain Dutch hoe??? Is this the triangle shaped one or something else?


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> What a darling baby in a beautiful christening gown!
> Junek


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam

i would call it the brainless surgeon syndrome. --- sam



machriste said:


> There's a name for it! It's called "the brain surgeon syndrome." You tell the patient the worse that can happen, so if it does, they're prepared, and if it doesn't they're elated!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


Thanks for the lovely family pictures. It's always great to put a face to the name!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

since when do you have a dh? or am i reading that wrong? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Wednesday greetings,
> 
> Got a load yesterday out of Syracrus, NY (was in Buffalo at the time) going to West Springfield, MA. Yeah! My DH lives 12 miles north of there. So am taking two days off to visit with my DDIL and DGC. DS and oldest DGS are on a week-long camping trip with their Boy Scout troop. Will go back to work on Friday so will miss seeing them this trip.
> 
> Happy birthday to Flytyn. Many happy returns.
> 
> Shirley, good thoughts to Pat and his doctors. Praying things continue going well for you two.
> 
> Lovely scenery of places I will never see. Like having our own personal tour directors. Keep them coming.
> 
> Good thoughts to all. I know some are going through medical conditions with themselves or family members. Prayers for good outcomes.
> 
> Lila is not tolerating Chloe (my DH's German shepherd). She is actually barking and snapping at her. Chloe is just a year old and only wants to play but old lady Lila is having none of it. But both dogs listen well when told to stop. No harm done. Funny how Lila almost ignored my DD's two males but it's having a issue with this unspayed female. Chloe goes Friday for her operation.
> 
> Treating my DDIL to mani/pedi today. I need one as it has been at least a month. I am so lucky that I have a great DIL.
> 
> Julie, nice birthday surprise! Can't wait to see the beads worked up into something beautiful.
> 
> Jynx, so excited that you are coming to KAP with DH. Can't wait to see you again.
> 
> Daralene, when is San Diego trip?. Pm me if you don't want to post it openly.
> 
> Have a great on and take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Kathy...That is so strange that you are in the area. I thought of you several times yesterday and noticed the sweet little angel you sent me as I have it out in the entryway hall. Wonder if you were driving by and waving as I thought of you. :wink: Hugs dear lady and stay safe. Think the San Diego trip is some time in January. What gorgeous dogs Kathy. Lila rules the roost. I think with being so tiny they have this nature to protect themselves. They also tend to be a one person dog.


Funny, as I was going by on I90, I was thinking of you. Figurative wave to the ladies that live along I90. One day I hope to have time to stop by.

Glad that your trip to SD isn't during KAP. Can't wait to see you in October.

Lila is really friendly to almost everyone. Wants to be petted all the time.
Especially loves children. For some reason, she does not like Chloe. Two theories, Chloe isn't sprayed or she thinks Chloe is invading her personal space. Lila isn't into playing and I think Chloe wants her to play. Only a couple days so won't be too bad.

Kathy[/quote]
___________________________________________
Yes, just 20 minutes for me to get down to I 90. I do understand though that when you are on a deadline and trying to get somewhere you need to just go, but as you know, if you ever do need a culpa' right at the time you are going by I will meet you at a rest area or you can have one here. No pressure though as I have done enough traveling and know the need to just keep trucking' on.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


Lovely sweater, that a great pattern on the front. I really like the color.
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess

Cashmeregma said:


> Any chance the girlfriend could sweet talk him into returning the tools?
> 
> Boy do I need one of those dutch hoes.


Well, after a chat with the parents, we have all come to the conclusion that he was looking for something to either smash the daughter's window or pry it open to get her out of the house. I think if they had an amicable relationship she would have walked out the door like a normal human being. I think this is a breakup gone sideways and he just can't accept that she isn't going to jump and dance when he whistles anymore. We saw him earlier in the week out on the street in front of their place, standing there smoking a joint. I am fatally allergic to THC, so I sure didn't appreciate that I had to grab my inhaler before I even got in the door. Freak of nature needs to find somewhere else to hang out for sure!


----------



## Ms. Tess

tami_ohio said:


> The baby is our DGD Arriana. She will be 6 months on the 28th.


She is so beautiful, you are truly blessed! =)


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> i am curious about something purplefi - your garden is surrounded by such beautiful tall trees - did mr p plant those also? have a great time at the seashore - it's one of my favorit. places also. --- sam


Hi sam, our house and the surrounding houses were built in the grounds of an old large house (it is now a care home) and the gardens had been planted with specimen trees. Some are around 200 yrs old The trees have been incorporated into the gardens of the new houses which were built in the 1950s.


----------



## iamsam

tami - love the new avatar - did you make the christening dress? very cute baby. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Julie earrings are easy! Have fun with them.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The beads are intended for jewelry- there is a clasp for a necklace and silver hooks for earrings- I am looking forward to using the Czechoslovakian beads and the three little Amethysts. There is a bag of purple/blue 'soup' which could be used on a knitted project, although some of the beads are not suitable. My next waterfall will have highlights of red- so not for this lot of beads.
> It was nice that I gave Bronwen a laugh with my uncharacteristic slowness in opening my present, and my misapprehension as to what was actually in the tin- and also that she was obviously wanting to talk- instead of being too busy. It is hard being a working Mum- a few weeks ago she was sewing DGD's dress right up to the last minute before the disco at school- she has not yet had a chance to take photos.
> Life would be very lonely without my Ringo- he is asleep at the moment- but he often makes a point of coming and demanding my attention- especially when I am talking on the phone.


Our cats are like that. Well, my cat isn't as bad now as she was when I lived alone. But Barb's cat tries to get between her face and the phone just like mine used to do.
They want our attention on THEM!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our cats are like that. Well, my cat isn't as bad now as she was when I lived alone. But Barb's cat tries to get between her face and the phone just like mine used to do.
> They want our attention on THEM!
> Junek


I am sure Ringo is saying 'talk to ME mum!'


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


Lovely photos. Your mom looks like my one aunt, but don't see any other resemblances. 
Great looking family and all so happy.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely family pictures. It's always great to put a face to the name!
> Junek


You are welcome. It sure is nice to have faces to go with names!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


Thank you for stopping by to let us know. I'm sure she will love being home. Have fun at the cookout and hope things go well for your mom.


----------



## tami_ohio

Ms. Tess said:


> She is so beautiful, you are truly blessed! =)


Thank you. We think so!


----------



## martina

Julie, it is a good job that you didn't hand the sweets to the first child you saw! What a nice surprise you got. Never judge a tin by its lid, eh? Ringo looks like he is an interesting companion. Don't forget a picture of the current project and the jewellery when you have done it.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> tami - love the new avatar - did you make the christening dress? very cute baby. --- sam


No I wouldn't dare cut it! And I am not that talented a seamstress. Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely photos. Your mom looks like my one aunt, but don't see any other resemblances.
> Great looking family and all so happy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, very happy birthday wish.
> Julie, love your beads. Ringo looks so handsome. His white ruff glistens.
> Agnes, Quinn is precious as are your other grands.
> Darowil, hugs to Maryann. Sad to loose a beloved pet.
> Gwennie, good luck at dentist.
> Tired can't think. Can someone suggest doctor for my friends possible autoimmune disease? Endocrinologist? This has gone on for two months. Need to get dx and TX. Low grade fever, exhaustion, wt. Loss, no appetite, skin aches from low grade fever.


I went online and found Dr. Teitelbaum. He then had a listing where I could find a doctor in my area. Hope this helps.

Endocrinologist would be separate, however if you do find a doctor from the above site, they could do a lot of testing for almost everything and recommend a good endocrinologist. The doctor I found on his list was trained at Yale as an MD but also believes in not just treating the problem with meds, but also finding out what is causing the problem and trying to find a way to stop the cause. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> Well, after a chat with the parents, we have all come to the conclusion that he was looking for something to either smash the daughter's window or pry it open to get her out of the house. I think if they had an amicable relationship she would have walked out the door like a normal human being. I think this is a breakup gone sideways and he just can't accept that she isn't going to jump and dance when he whistles anymore. We saw him earlier in the week out on the street in front of their place, standing there smoking a joint. I am fatally allergic to THC, so I sure didn't appreciate that I had to grab my inhaler before I even got in the door. Freak of nature needs to find somewhere else to hang out for sure!


Oh no, he is definitely the scary sort. Guess the tools are lost. Hope their daughter will be safe.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - and good that she is making necessary changes - we are all rooting for her - let me see - rooting = cheering her on - for our brits and southers ktper's - tons of healing energy coming her way. when does dh come home? --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...I remember last year it seemed so early, but when knitting projects, it is the perfect time to get started. Cute snowmen.

Purple...Re: rhubarb...Perfect for the ice cream and meringue. I can actually taste it just thinking of it. Rookie. MMMMMmmmmm

Sorlenna...LOVE the color of that sweater. Great job designing and knitting.

Tami...So nice seeing your lovely face and the beautiful grandchild. What more beautiful christening gown could there be than from your wedding gown!!!! Beautiful baby.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure Ringo is saying 'talk to ME mum!'


Exactly!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, it is a good job that you didn't hand the sweets to the first child you saw! What a nice surprise you got. Never judge a tin by its lid, eh? Ringo looks like he is an interesting companion. Don't forget a picture of the current project and the jewellery when you have done it.


 :thumbup: It was indeed a nice surprise! Interesting and interested- he makes a point of being where I am, most of the time. Even if he is really concentrating on the cats!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Exactly!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

very cute baby. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


----------



## iamsam

that's the best kind of dentist to have. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted this picture from avatar bigger....that gown is gorgeous and what an heirloom! The baby is such a beautiful little girl too.
> 
> Darowil so sorry Maryanne lost her finch.
> 
> Had the fastest dentist visit ever....got in the chair at 10:45 and was getting into my car by 11:05.....just replacing a filling that had fallen out after close to 50 years. Novacaine already worn off.


----------



## gagesmom

3;45pm and I am just finished catching up. Wish I could say that I had spent the day knitting but I didn't.

Greg and I have started at opposite ends of the house and have moved furniture, scoured and washed.

So he has just left for a coffee with friends and Gage and I have put in a movie and I am going to knit.

I have potatoes peeled and in a pot of water, also some asparagus ready to go. Boneless, skinless chicken in the fridge marinating for supper.


----------



## iamsam

great looking family tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great sweater sorlenna - could you please take a closer photo of the pattern - i couldn't make out what it was. what size would you say that was? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


----------



## iamsam

they do make quite a spectacular backdrop for all mr p's work. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi sam, our house and the surrounding houses were built in the grounds of an old large house (it is now a care home) and the gardens had been planted with specimen trees. Some are around 200 yrs old The trees have been incorporated into the gardens of the new houses which were built in the 1950s.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't think it will grow in NM...I know my sister feels deprived that she can't grow it or get it in FL...coming from Iowa, it was a crop that we had each year in early summer.



Ms. Tess said:


> Just a thought, but have you tried seed catalogues? They often have "root" crop bulbs available for very reasonable pricing. They will send them to you and if there is a problem, they are very good about replacing them. If you get some, try and get some dirt, and add it to your sandy soil. Perhaps cover the bulb with straw or grass clippings to keep the ground moist so the plant will grow. I know that once you get that stuff started, you can't kill it for love or money! =)


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've heard that "stalking" is the highest increasing crime and he certainly sounds like one---they can be quite dangerous...be very careful around him.



Ms. Tess said:


> Well, after a chat with the parents, we have all come to the conclusion that he was looking for something to either smash the daughter's window or pry it open to get her out of the house. I think if they had an amicable relationship she would have walked out the door like a normal human being. I think this is a breakup gone sideways and he just can't accept that she isn't going to jump and dance when he whistles anymore. We saw him earlier in the week out on the street in front of their place, standing there smoking a joint. I am fatally allergic to THC, so I sure didn't appreciate that I had to grab my inhaler before I even got in the door. Freak of nature needs to find somewhere else to hang out for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Did you get any resolution to the black mold or is that what you're cleaning---I don't know that you can get rid of it without using commercial products. Best wishes for a good solution.



gagesmom said:


> 3;45pm and I am just finished catching up. Wish I could say that I had spent the day knitting but I didn't.
> 
> Greg and I have started at opposite ends of the house and have moved furniture, scoured and washed.
> 
> So he has just left for a coffee with friends and Gage and I have put in a movie and I am going to knit.
> 
> I have potatoes peeled and in a pot of water, also some asparagus ready to go. Boneless, skinless chicken in the fridge marinating for supper.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> i will definitely come in on the chorus wishing flyty1n many happy returns of the day - hope the day s special for you. --- sam


And so will I! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## purl2diva

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Flyty1n!


From me, as well.


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


love it :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> You'd like my crrumble then as I make it with bread crumbs, butter and sugar. :thumbup:


Your crumble sounds good! I love rhubarb crisp (oats, brn sugar, butter, bit of flour & cinnamon.

Keep forgetting to note in here-- sorry for the loss of the finch-- Maryann surely didn't need another thing to stress her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


Very nice pattern! Very masculine.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> The beads are intended for jewelry- there is a clasp for a necklace and silver hooks for earrings- I am looking forward to using the Czechoslovakian beads and the three little Amethysts. There is a bag of purple/blue 'soup' which could be used on a knitted project, although some of the beads are not suitable. My next waterfall will have highlights of red- so not for this lot of beads.
> It was nice that I gave Bronwen a laugh with my uncharacteristic slowness in opening my present, and my misapprehension as to what was actually in the tin- and also that she was obviously wanting to talk- instead of being too busy. It is hard being a working Mum- a few weeks ago she was sewing DGD's dress right up to the last minute before the disco at school- she has not yet had a chance to take photos.
> Life would be very lonely without my Ringo- he is asleep at the moment- but he often makes a point of coming and demanding my attention- especially when I am talking on the phone.


My cat gets in my lap and meows at the telephone. I have one friend and a daughter who talk to the cat!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ms. Tess said:


> Just a thought, but have you tried seed catalogues? They often have "root" crop bulbs available for very reasonable pricing. They will send them to you and if there is a problem, they are very good about replacing them. If you get some, try and get some dirt, and add it to your sandy soil. Perhaps cover the bulb with straw or grass clippings to keep the ground moist so the plant will grow. I know that once you get that stuff started, you can't kill it for love or money! =)


Yeah, you can kill rhubarb if you never pick it, mow it off every other week and let grass overtake it. Neighbors had lovely rhubarb when I moved here, all gone now. I tried to fence it in a bit when some guy was mowing for them but he just went right over my bright yellow string.


----------



## purl2diva

Tami

Beautiful baby and dress. What a wonderful keepsake.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> here you go kansasg-ma --- sam
> 
> http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/dutch-hoe-by-sneeboer/


TY Sam, I had gotten on and looked it up myself-- very similar to the one I described in a later post. And there are many varieties.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ms. Tess said:


> Just a thought, but have you tried seed catalogues? They often have "root" crop bulbs available for very reasonable pricing. They will send them to you and if there is a problem, they are very good about replacing them. If you get some, try and get some dirt, and add it to your sandy soil. Perhaps cover the bulb with straw or grass clippings to keep the ground moist so the plant will grow. I know that once you get that stuff started, you can't kill it for love or money! =)


Oh, I have given up on gardening in this yard, even with added soil. It is too dry and too hot and I cannot afford the extra water. I'll find it someday.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom-- I, too, have been wondering about the mold situation. Probably take more than bleach to kill it and you should be wearing a really good quality mask when around it.

The baby & christening dress were lovely! 

Prayers and hugs to all those needing them. 

Our heat is down a bit for a couple days, then to be back with a vengeance on Friday and maybe Sat. May get interesting. We have an outdoor wedding Sat evening.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> How many do you have, mj?


Seven rescues. 1 1/2 yrs to 12.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thank you for all the comments on the sweater.



thewren said:


> that is a great sweater sorlenna - could you please take a closer photo of the pattern - i couldn't make out what it was. what size would you say that was? --- sam


It looks rather like "chain links," and it gives the impression of a cable, but it's all knit/purl. This one should be about a 4T (for the GS). I'll try and get a better picture--took that one with my phone.

Love the christening gown made from the wedding dress! What a fabulous idea for an heirloom. Of course, the baby is the best part!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had a bad experience the first time I went to the dentist. Mom switched me to another one immediately and have seen him or since he retired a year ago his son for 50 years. Love them to death. I had told the elder dentist the same thing you told yours about retiring and then his son graduated and the first time they scheduled an appointment with him for me I said "Okay but if he isn't as good as his dad I want only to see his dad". Thank goodness he is JUST LIKE his dad. They are like family to me.


tami_ohio said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice. Amber hopes to get her backdrops set up and do a studio shot with her in it, so we have really good pics, but hasn't had time to do it yet.
> 
> Darowil, I am also sorry to hear that Maryanne lost her finch. Give her a hug from us all, please.
> 
> I'm glad you had a quick dentist visit. I hate going. Bad experiences as a kid. The next dentist I had in my teens was great. We had him until about 13-14 years ago, when he retired. I told him he wasn't allowed. If he retired I would never go to another dentist. Darn, he retired anyway. The one we have now is good, but I still hate going!
> 
> Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami having studio shots in that dress will really be a special thing to do. I hope mom does do that for sure.


tami_ohio said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice. Amber hopes to get her backdrops set up and do a studio shot with her in it, so we have really good pics, but hasn't had time to do it yet.
> 
> Darowil, I am also sorry to hear that Maryanne lost her finch. Give her a hug from us all, please.
> 
> I'm glad you had a quick dentist visit. I hate going. Bad experiences as a kid. The next dentist I had in my teens was great. We had him until about 13-14 years ago, when he retired. I told him he wasn't allowed. If he retired I would never go to another dentist. Darn, he retired anyway. The one we have now is good, but I still hate going!
> 
> Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love these photos.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of my mom with Arriana and her big brother Damien. The second one is my DH, DS, me and my DD, Arriana and Damien's mom.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVE this little boy sweater.


Sorlenna said:


> I didn't find any rhubarb either fresh or frozen. Suppose it just isn't popular enough here. Well, someday I will find a way to taste it.
> 
> Here's the quick shot of the boy's sweater.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam...I remember last year it seemed so early, but when knitting projects, it is the perfect time to get started. Cute snowmen.
> 
> Purple...Re: rhubarb...Perfect for the ice cream and meringue. I can actually taste it just thinking of it. Rookie. MMMMMmmmmm
> 
> Sorlenna...LOVE the color of that sweater. Great job designing and knitting.
> 
> Tami...So nice seeing your lovely face and the beautiful grandchild. What more beautiful christening gown could there be than from your wedding gown!!!! Beautiful baby.


Have you ever tried rhubarb and custard sweets?


----------



## PurpleFi

Ive been watching the opening ceremony of the Commonwealth games. And now I must go tk bed as Im up early to catch the train to the seaside. Night night


----------



## Designer1234

I watched it all too. Excellent! I love to see the opening ceremonies with all the wonderful athletes from around the world. The Commonwealth games are special because a lot of small countries are included. It always amazes me how many people from around the world belong to our Commonwealth of Nations. It is a special thing and we
can be proud, in my opinion, as a Canadian.


The kilts looked pretty good Kate! There is something about a kilt no matter what combination of colors. Wonderful building too.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> great looking family tami. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a bad experience the first time I went to the dentist. Mom switched me to another one immediately and have seen him or since he retired a year ago his son for 50 years. Love them to death. I had told the elder dentist the same thing you told yours about retiring and then his son graduated and the first time they scheduled an appointment with him for me I said "Okay but if he isn't as good as his dad I want only to see his dad". Thank goodness he is JUST LIKE his dad. They are like family to me.


So glad for you!

I have a father son chiropractic team like that. Senior has a trick to clear the fluid build up in my ears. Told him he can't retire until he teaches it to junior! Otherwise I love them both.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Have you ever tried rhubarb and custard sweets?


No, but after the sour cream peach pie I had last week, I think they would be VERY good. And don't forget rhubarb-sour cherry-- yummy.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much for all the sweet wishes. Got a wonderful surprise of cake and ice cream at work today and my favorite In and Out burger for lunch, got to do the little kids, my very favorite, and have even gotten the dog washed. Life is good. Got this neat quote
"The nice thing about being 70 is that the individual from then on is timeless: he cant GET old because he IS old, and any years added from then on are pure gravy, undeserved and received with thanks and surprise. (A Consecrated Life, p. 122 by Hugh Nibley )


----------



## tami_ohio

I think DH is trying to get rid of me! LOL. We ran out of horse radish so I pulled a couple of roots out of the freezer yesterday. As I was going to start supper he decides to unwrap it and wants to know where the food processor is so he can grind it. He says here take a wiff of this! He only got to about 18" from me and I started coughing. Couldn't breathe. Never had that before. I am now out of the kitchen and he will be making it by himself instead of me helping him. We do it outside. Usually he peels it and cuts it up and then I supervise while he runs the food processor and I pour in the vinegar to stop the heat. Not this time! Exhaust fan is on high to clear the fumes from the kitchen. It will be worth it later. He loves horse radish! Fresh home made is best. Forget the store bought. 

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

I absolutely agree---want to grow some of my own this next year. We used to hand crank it through a meat grinder when I was on the farm---we had to take turns as each of us could only stand so much of the fumes. It will be easier with the food processor--but still will clean out the sinuses. I like to make a whipped cream sauce with the fresh horseradish.



tami_ohio said:


> I think DH is trying to get rid of me! LOL. We ran out of horse radish so I pulled a couple of roots out of the freezer yesterday. As I was going to start supper he decides to unwrap it and wants to know where the food processor is so he can grind it. He says here take a wiff of this! He only got to about 18" from me and I started coughing. Couldn't breathe. Never had that before. I am now out of the kitchen and he will be making it by himself instead of me helping him. We do it outside. Usually he peels it and cuts it up and then I supervise while he runs the food processor and I pour in the vinegar to stop the heat. Not this time! Exhaust fan is on high to clear the fumes from the kitchen. It will be worth it later. He loves horse radish! Fresh home made is best. Forget the store bought.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I think DH is trying to get rid of me! LOL. We ran out of horse radish so I pulled a couple of roots out of the freezer yesterday. As I was going to start supper he decides to unwrap it and wants to know where the food processor is so he can grind it. He says here take a wiff of this! He only got to about 18" from me and I started coughing. Couldn't breathe. Never had that before. I am now out of the kitchen and he will be making it by himself instead of me helping him. We do it outside. Usually he peels it and cuts it up and then I supervise while he runs the food processor and I pour in the vinegar to stop the heat. Not this time! Exhaust fan is on high to clear the fumes from the kitchen. It will be worth it later. He loves horse radish! Fresh home made is best. Forget the store bought. Tami


Must admit I giggled. Used to teach with a guy who raised it and managed to convince him to bring me a 1/2 pt each fall-- you are RIGHT-- homemade is MUCH better, just no access to it now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for all the sweet wishes. Got a wonderful surprise of cake and ice cream at work today and my favorite In and Out burger for lunch, got to do the little kids, my very favorite, and have even gotten the dog washed. Life is good. Got this neat quote
> "The nice thing about being 70 is that the individual from then on is timeless: he cant GET old because he IS old, and any years added from then on are pure gravy, undeserved and received with thanks and surprise. (A Consecrated Life, p. 122 by Hugh Nibley )


Wonderful quote-- will share with my group at Sr Center tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

Another hat for the craft sales this winter.

Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I absolutely agree---want to grow some of my own this next year. We used to hand crank it through a meat grinder when I was on the farm---we had to take turns as each of us could only stand so much of the fumes. It will be easier with the food processor--but still will clean out the sinuses. I like to make a whipped cream sauce with the fresh horseradish.


Day's grandma and my mom and grandfather used to hand grate it! I don't like it at all but don't usually have a problem helping him make it except the usual tears from it. Once you plant it you've got it! We planted it in a huge bucket to contain it. Once you plant it you have to wait five years to harvest it. Ours is about 3 years old now. He made a quart this time. The roots weren't quite as big. We buy it in the fall or spring and freeze it if we don't need any when it's in season.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> My cat gets in my lap and meows at the telephone. I have one friend and a daughter who talk to the cat!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

The mold issue is awaiting the return of the landlord who is on vacation. 


Tami- Arriana is absolutely adorable. You are an amazing lady having your wedding dress turned into her christening/baptism gown.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Seven rescues. 1 1/2 yrs to 12.


That is a lot of cats to care for!


----------



## darowil

I've had a quick skim through. Going out to the Adleaide KP morning for only about an hour and picking up a couple of things while there fpr Maryanne's birthday lunch. Then will need to pack but might get back on again later today before MAryanne and I head off tomorrow morning for our family weekend.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Another hat for the craft sales this winter.
> 
> Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Mel, your hats are all just adorable! They should sell well.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Flyty1n. May your day have many blessings.

Julie...What a blessing of a gift from your daughter and grandchildren. I understand now why grandson's sweater will be used for special times. I would not be happy to have paint on my homemade sweaters.

Darowil...Sorry to hear of your daughter's finch passing away. I am sure she is have challenges dealing with it. 

Shirley...Glad to hear that Pat is getting the polyp taken care of. 

Kathy...Happy to hear you are spending time with family. Enjoy the special memories.

Tami...Grandbaby is adorable in her Christianing dress. 

Time to get some sleep. I will probably get a 3 day weekend so I will be able to catch up on some knitting. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...What a blessing of a gift from your daughter and grandchildren. I understand now why grandson's sweater will be used for special times. I would not be happy to have paint on my homemade sweaters.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> Have you ever tried rhubarb and custard sweets?


Rhubarb custard pie is my very favorite way to eat rhubarb--if I can't get in onto a fresh piece of warm, home-made bread.

I've managed to join 27 of the squares for the smaller throw for the KAP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> The mold issue is awaiting the return of the landlord who is on vacation.
> 
> Tami- Arriana is absolutely adorable. You are an amazing lady having your wedding dress turned into her christening/baptism gown.


I sure thought hard about it! I still get chills when I think about doing it. I do love it, tho. Poor DD. She had a panic attack after taking it to the seamstress and picking out a pattern! She asked me about a month before we did it, just before we went to NC. I thought about it the whole trip. When we came home she came over and I sent her to the attic. I had had it cleaned and put in a preservation box. When she opened it up, she said she never would fit in it, even if she did get married. I laughed at her, and told her she still weighs at least 20 pounds less than I did then. She tried it on when she took it to the seamstress and sent me front and back pics. She is a mini me! And yes, she fit. Maude did an astounding job on it. It is even more beautiful in person than it is in the pictures. I almost told her no, but I am very happy we did it.

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

Adorable. You know as fast as you knit you should consider opening a shop on Etsy.



gagesmom said:


> Another hat for the craft sales this winter.
> 
> Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are amazing Joy. Is the poison ivy gone now?


jheiens said:


> Rhubarb custard pie is my very favorite way to eat rhubarb--if I can't get in onto a fresh piece of warm, home-made bread.
> 
> I've managed to join 27 of the squares for the smaller throw for the KAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry didn't mean to loose you. Th Red Arrowsa are a RAF flying display team that are taking part at the Farnborough Air Show, which is the next tkwn to us. They fly very low over our house and it seems like yhey are coming in through the windows.


~~~We get the same feeling during practice days for Chicago's air & water show. The jets fly right over our house! And LOW! They seem to come out of nowhere!
awesome!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for all the sweet wishes. Got a wonderful surprise of cake and ice cream at work today and my favorite In and Out burger for lunch, got to do the little kids, my very favorite, and have even gotten the dog washed. Life is good. Got this neat quote
> "The nice thing about being 70 is that the individual from then on is timeless: he cant GET old because he IS old, and any years added from then on are pure gravy, undeserved and received with thanks and surprise. (A Consecrated Life, p. 122 by Hugh Nibley )


I LOVE YOUR SAYING! I have a few years on you and age is a mindset. My dad hated growing old, he fought it from the time he was sixty. I made up my mind I wouldn't worry about it and it has worked for me. I have never been too worried about something I can't control. At times (recently) I have felt my age, but as time goes by and as things are settling down, I am realizing how lucky I am in compared to others. We both (dh and I) are very fortunate to still be together after a big bump in the road but he is doing well, and therefore i am too.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> You are amazing Joy. Is the poison ivy gone now?


It's pretty much gone, Gwen. Just some red splotches and residual healing where the itching/burning sensations were really bad. It may take a while for the redness to fade away completely.

I'm hoping to get the rest attached tomorrow and then start on the first full-sized afghan by the end of the week--at least, laying them out to see what looks good next to what square; deciding on which sides fit together best; what manner of joining stitches to use, etc.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley...Good tip about the beer and slugs, to save the berries.
> There was a photo posted of you with Nicho in last weeks KTP. Page 28:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-28.html#5678706
> 
> ~~~Thanks for sharing the photos! They are great! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Still trying to catch up on the laundry from the trip so I am late getting to the TP today.
> 
> The second part of our trip was the Alaskan adventure which started with a train trip from Anchorage to Denali, a day in the National Park, then a couple of nights in small towns as we made our way down to Seward to start our cruise. Our trip was almost over before it started as DH had a major medical issue in Denali with no doctors or hospitals closer than Fairbanks, 2 to 3 hours away. He was in terrible pain so we were taken to a medical clinic where he received fantastic treatment from the nursing staff. He had, of all things, kidney stones - very painful! For a time it looked like he needed to be flown out of Denali to hospital so I was thinking we would have to fly straight home as we would not be able to afford a hospital stay in the USA. Fortunately, he responded well to the morphine and he toughed it out for the next few days as we continued on the bus tour to join the cruise. Apart from that drama, the cruise was fabulous. Even though the weather was not the best in Alaska, we saw some magnificent scenery. The animals were elusive, but we saw moose, caribou and lots of bald eagles, and our day spent whale watching was absolutely sensational. What is not to love about such beautiful scenery!


~~~So sorry DH had medical issues....glad he got good treatment. Your pictures and stories are refreshing. I dream of a trip to AK.....maybe in the next few years? As a teacher I used the Iditarod in my Jan-March curriculum for about 15 years. I am SO fascinated by AK. really want to visit. Have you read Peter Jenkins' book "Looking for Alaska"? It is FABULOUS! It is one of my most favorite books. He took his family to AK for a year or so, and the book is several shorter stories about various experiences they had in AK. Very fascinating!


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Just beautiful! I miss home when I see pics, then I remember the realities of winter and then don't miss it so much. lol


Glad you are enjoying the Alaskan photos. I can't remember if I have asked you before, but where in Alaska was home? It is such a beautiful place, I can understand how you must miss it. But those winters sound cruel. I cannot imagine living in those temperatures and not having real daylight for most of the day in wintertime. I'd love to go back to see Denali in better weather and without the worry of a sick husband, but I don't think that is likely to happen! Still, I loved our Alaskan adventure and I have my photos to help me relive the adventure!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I really ust find the floor in my craft room today!
> 
> Happy vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


~~~Boy, do you take wonderful photos! I love each & every one!


----------



## nicho

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


How cute is she! And the christening gown is beautiful. What a great idea to recycle the wedding dress. I'll keep that in mind for a possible future grandchild.


----------



## nicho

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the pictures. We will be driving the same route in about 2 weeks, going from SoCal to SF. I LOVE the coastal drive! I ooooohhhh& aaawwww the whole way! :lol:
> You took beautiful pics.! :thumbup:


Enjoy your trip. It is a wonderful drive - hard to know where to point the camera first!


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> lovely photos nicho - you have a jacket on - how cold was it? --- sam


It was cold for us Aussies but probably not for the locals! It was about 14C in Ketchikan (58ish F) but overcast with a chill wind and drizzle. Just look at my hair!!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. I am going to post the picture of the four of us. the cowboy hat looks pretty huge! I really enjoyed visiting with you and so did Pat. Nice time for all of us.


~~~That hat is HUGE! It could fit all 4 of you at once! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> .
> I am staying home from church today as I woke up this morning feeling sickly. I had misplaced my new prescriptions of two of my meds that I had picked up the day before my vacation. I needed them at the start of this week and could not find them. I went all week without these two medicines and my body did not do well without them. I found them yesterday and took them. Hopefully in a few days everything will be better. I will rest up today and do laundry, dishes, knitting and reading.


~~~Pacer, so sorry you are not feeling well.....you should feel better soon. It was "comforting" to hear that you had misplaced your meds....I'm sorry for you, but it is a "trick" I pull on occasion..."nice" to have company! ;-) :roll: I get so frustrated with myself sometimes....where on Earth have I put things!? :-(


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow is Julie's/Lurker's birthday, the 21st, but I've been thinking and it is already early morning (5:51 AM), the 21st in New Zealand, so perhaps we could wish her Happy Birthday on her New Zealand 21st along with ours, tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing you a Happy Birthday Julie. You add so much to our KTP and birthdays all year round would not be the same without you.


~~~Happy belated Birthday, Julie! Hope you celebrated heartily! SO glad you were born!


----------



## Lurker 2

Today's output- two simple scarves- crocheted chains, knotted together, with overhand knots at intervals- blue for the 6 year old- pink for the 4 year old whose birthday it is today. We are all going out for Tea (Evening Meal)


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy belated Birthday, Julie! Hope you celebrated heartily! SO glad you were born!


Celebration is actually tonight!- plus as you progress you will come across the photo of my beads sent by my daughter!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> firstly i need to wish Julie a happy birthday - hope you have a great day. now i'm trying to figure if it is today your time or my time?
> 
> 81° today - we are getting our warm weather back - yeah.
> 
> i woke up around 8:30 this morning with sounds of avery and gary out playing ball already. Heidi said they were out as soon as avery got up. avery is all suited up in his tiger uniform that Heidi made - right down to the authentic tiger logo. i think they finally went in but not too long ago. Ayden has a lot of natural talent but that only carries you so far - avery is INTO baseball in a big way - works really hard at it and i think will be the better player in the long run - Ayden loves baseball - avery loves, breathes, sleeps, thinks baseball every waking moment. he is becoming an expert on anything tiger related.
> 
> after the tourney is over next weekend gary is going to start building the "moser ballfield" - by the time he is done we will a dirt warning track - green space - bases exactly the correct distance from home plate - it will be a duplicate of what we have been playing at. i'm looking into a set of bleachers and a chalk machine to make all the correct white lines. next year we hope to put lights up so we can play at night. also a big sign that says "moser boy's ballfield" which will also be an old fashioned score board where you hand numbers, etc by hand. it will be a several year project but i think it is great.
> 
> doom and gloom Phyllis mumbles under her breath about the cost - what's it to her. we had a very nice above ground pool for the girls - i finally took it down because she refused to buy the chemicals and whatever to keep it clean - didn't want to spend the money.
> 
> i also want a popcorn machine on wheels - don't know if i can find one or not. it is going to be so fun.
> 
> Bentley is beginning to walk by himself. he will walk between to people if you call to him - however he usually crawls where he wants to go. he also - when he is outside - walks on his hands and feet like a monkey so he doesn't get his knees skinned and dirty. very cute.
> 
> i need to keep reading. i have been lazy today - took a two hour nap. --- sam


~~~Who is going to sell the hot dogs?


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
here you go kansasg-ma --- sam

http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/dutch-hoe-by-sneeboer/

Thanks for that link. I found just what I need to get the weeds to of the cracks in the sidewalk and walkway. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do think it is getting too much for us to be doing all this gardening as DH doesn't have the time and I can't do it, but with the right tools it might be easier.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that we've had sad news, Wickets body was found by a lady in her garden just a couple streets from here, he was in the very back corner and she found him a few hours ago and called animal control. The girl who is the animal control officer said that he'd been gone for a couple days as there was quite a bit of decomposition, but she put him in a bag and called us to see if we wanted him or if we wanted her to dispose of him. She said we could bury him in the backyard as long as she didn't know about it, so he's home and wrapped in a blanket, buried in the quiet corner of the yard, I'm going to make him a stepping stone marker. At least he's safe now and not suffering anywhere, but I just keep crying when I try to type or say anything about him. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes for him to come home, I'm just glad we know and that he's here. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!


~~~So sorry Poledra. It is always hard to say good bye. At least you do have some closure, and you were able to bring him home. I know you will treasure the good memories. Comforting energies being sent your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Have you ever tried rhubarb and custard sweets?


No, but I know it would be wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for all the sweet wishes. Got a wonderful surprise of cake and ice cream at work today and my favorite In and Out burger for lunch, got to do the little kids, my very favorite, and have even gotten the dog washed. Life is good. Got this neat quote
> "The nice thing about being 70 is that the individual from then on is timeless: he cant GET old because he IS old, and any years added from then on are pure gravy, undeserved and received with thanks and surprise. (A Consecrated Life, p. 122 by Hugh Nibley )


Great quote and so glad it has been a lovely birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I think DH is trying to get rid of me! LOL. We ran out of horse radish so I pulled a couple of roots out of the freezer yesterday. As I was going to start supper he decides to unwrap it and wants to know where the food processor is so he can grind it. He says here take a wiff of this! He only got to about 18" from me and I started coughing. Couldn't breathe. Never had that before. I am now out of the kitchen and he will be making it by himself instead of me helping him. We do it outside. Usually he peels it and cuts it up and then I supervise while he runs the food processor and I pour in the vinegar to stop the heat. Not this time! Exhaust fan is on high to clear the fumes from the kitchen. It will be worth it later. He loves horse radish! Fresh home made is best. Forget the store bought.
> 
> Tami


Wow, that is some potent stuff! If you ever come to KAP you will have to bring some home made.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Another hat for the craft sales this winter.
> 
> Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


I think you will have a successful sale with these items.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> You are amazing Joy. Is the poison ivy gone now?


I second that. Joy, thank you so much, but I am thinking that you will never want to put together an afghan again after doing all this work. And after it is together you are doing an edging. Must be wondering if it will ever end.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So sorry DH had medical issues....glad he got good treatment. Your pictures and stories are refreshing. I dream of a trip to AK.....maybe in the next few years? As a teacher I used the Iditarod in my Jan-March curriculum for about 15 years. I am SO fascinated by AK. really want to visit. Have you read Peter Jenkins' book "Looking for Alaska"? It is FABULOUS! It is one of my most favorite books. He took his family to AK for a year or so, and the book is several shorter stories about various experiences they had in AK. Very fascinating!


After I read the Gary Paulsen books I am donating them to the reading program my BFF has teaching at that place for troubled teens from gangs and bad life situations. She tells me I wouldn't believe the things these children on up to young adults in their 20's have gone through. Learning to read will give them a new chance in life. I gave her the two I have already read and she was shocked I knew about these books and was thrilled to have them. She didn't have the two I gave her. I told her there were some violent nature parts in them but she said that helps them to talk about the things they have been through and get things out. Thank you so much for telling me about them.


----------



## gagesmom

How time flies when you are knitting. I am off to bed now as I have to work at 6:30am. Check in tomorrow after work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> How cute is she! And the christening gown is beautiful. What a great idea to recycle the wedding dress. I'll keep that in mind for a possible future grandchild.


Yes, makes me wish I had kept my wedding gown but I eloped and MIL gave away, yes gave away my gown. I had spent $200 hard earned money on that gown. I made so little money that it took a long time to save for a beautiful gown that I never wore and she just gave it away. I didn't have to get married either, just that we felt we couldn't wait any longer to be partners in life. Dh told me tonight that he wants to stay as healthy as he can so he can take are of me. How sweet is that. It doesn't get any better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Celebration is actually tonight!- plus as you progress you will come across the photo of my beads sent by my daughter!


Have a wonderful celebration. That's the best way....stretching it out. Are the scarves for Fofoa's children? Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> How time flies when you are knitting. I am off to bed now as I have to work at 6:30am. Check in tomorrow after work.


That is so early. Are you working at a 24 hr. Walmart????

Or going in early to stock shelves????


----------



## nicho

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, makes me wish I had kept my wedding gown but I eloped and MIL gave away, yes gave away my gown. I had spent $200 hard earned money on that gown. I made so little money that it took a long time to save for a beautiful gown that I never wore and she just gave it away. I didn't have to get married either, just that we felt we couldn't wait any longer to be partners in life. Dh told me tonight that he wants to stay as healthy as he can so he can take are of me. How sweet is that. It doesn't get any better.


Sad you did not get to wear your wedding dress and even sadder your MIL gave it away! But your DH sounds like a keeper. How sweet that he wants to look after you.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Cashmeregma said:


> thewren wrote:
> here you go kansasg-ma --- sam
> 
> http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/dutch-hoe-by-sneeboer/
> 
> Thanks for that link. I found just what I need to get the weeds to of the cracks in the sidewalk and walkway. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do think it is getting too much for us to be doing all this gardening as DH doesn't have the time and I can't do it, but with the right tools it might be easier.


Cashmeregma, I have used white vinegar, salt and dish soap for a long time now, in a spray bottle for weeds in between sidewalk pads and on the driveway. Just spray and leave them alone. When you come back a few hours later you will see they are all crinkly and well on the way to dying if not already dead. Here is a link to a recipe:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a wonderful celebration. That's the best way....stretching it out. Are the scarves for Fofoa's children? Lovely. :thumbup:


Her daughter and Fifita's daughter, my great niece and gt gt niece, on Fale's side. We had a lovely meal- I don't normally have three courses!


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


So sorry to hear, I hope she recovers quickly. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Sending Jack healing thoughts--hope the watercolor helps you relax.


from me too....


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for all the comments on the sweater.
> 
> It looks rather like "chain links," and it gives the impression of a cable, but it's all knit/purl. This one should be about a 4T (for the GS). I'll try and get a better picture--took that one with my phone.
> 
> Love the christening gown made from the wedding dress! What a fabulous idea for an heirloom. Of course, the baby is the best part!


Excuse my ignorance, but what does 4T stand for?


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I watched it all too. Excellent! I love to see the opening ceremonies with all the wonderful athletes from around the world. The Commonwealth games are special because a lot of small countries are included. It always amazes me how many people from around the world belong to our Commonwealth of Nations. It is a special thing and we
> can be proud, in my opinion, as a Canadian.
> 
> The kilts looked pretty good Kate! There is something about a kilt no matter what combination of colors. Wonderful building too.


They did come over better than I had expected, but they could have been so much nicer....and the colour of those socks! :shock: I wasn't overly impressed with the very beginning kitchy sequence with John Barrowman and Karen Dunbar (what is it with her face...she always looks like a cartoon of herself! :lol ) and I think it sent out a big message to all those countries where being gay is against the law when John Barrowman kissed the male dancer. The rest of the ceremony was good, even if they didn't make the Queen jump out of a plane! However that's me finished with it until the closing ceremony as I've really no interest in watching any of the sports, but no doubt DH will!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> That was a very familiar picture...I fell in love with Downton Abbey and can wait for season 5 to be ready to watch.


Me too... love that show.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Another hat for the craft sales this winter.
> 
> Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Really like this one, Mel! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> It's pretty much gone, Gwen. Just some red splotches and residual healing where the itching/burning sensations were really bad. It may take a while for the redness to fade away completely.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the rest attached tomorrow and then start on the first full-sized afghan by the end of the week--at least, laying them out to see what looks good next to what square; deciding on which sides fit together best; what manner of joining stitches to use, etc.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You're a real trooper! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's output- two simple scarves- crocheted chains, knotted together, with overhand knots at intervals- blue for the 6 year old- pink for the 4 year old whose birthday it is today. We are all going out for Tea (Evening Meal)


Very nice, Julie.....the scarves and going out! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> quote=sugarsugar]Hi all, well I have caught up on last week TP.... now to catch this week.
> It turns out that the ex has a bleeding ulcer :roll: , they are fairly happy with his liver. Anyway he probably going home tomorrow... so who knows what will be next. He says he is here for a good time, not a long time. Sad. We took Serena in yesterday and he got quite emotional, there is always hope that he will turn his life around, i guess.


We can always add him to the KTP prayer list- God can work miracles.[/quote]

Thanks..... :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Very nice, Julie.....the scarves and going out! :thumbup:


The kids liked them which was good- but the little boy was not very well- puking- which mean't we left early to take him to the doctor- nice meal though- I had three courses.
I too, won't be watching much Commonwealth Games- not really into brawn- it will depend on how much comes on in the morning news- I manage to avoid most of the Sports News in the evening.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, makes me wish I had kept my wedding gown but I eloped and MIL gave away, yes gave away my gown. I had spent $200 hard earned money on that gown. I made so little money that it took a long time to save for a beautiful gown that I never wore and she just gave it away. I didn't have to get married either, just that we felt we couldn't wait any longer to be partners in life. Dh told me tonight that he wants to stay as healthy as he can so he can take are of me. How sweet is that. It doesn't get any better.


We are lucky- Pat feels the same. But then we feel that way about them too. I am glad you have such a good marriage. It is a blessing.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> And after it is together you are doing an edging. Must be wondering if it will ever end.


Truly, Daralene, I don't even think about what lies ahead of me on this project. Living with Tim all these years and trying to keep him focused on the ''now'' rather than ''next weekend'' or ''after dinner'' when it isn't even noon yet, I've learned to plan for the future but to live in the moment.

If I'd stopped to consider the effort involved in getting this project finished or just how many squares might come in, I likely wouldn't have volunteered to help Gwen by doing it. Knowing the time and effort involved would most likely kept me quiet; but the thought of Gwen being left with no one to help her prompted the offer.

As Tim says often (a line from one of his favorite TV programs), "Friends give friends a hand."

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

So nice that you still have some connection to Fale's family and that you got to stretch out your birthday celebrations. I'll bet the girls loved their scarves.



Lurker 2 said:


> Her daughter and Fifita's daughter, my great niece and gt gt niece, on Fale's side. We had a lovely meal- I don't normally have three courses!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Truly, Daralene, I don't even think about what lies ahead of me on this project. Living with Tim all these years and trying to keep him focused on the ''now'' rather than ''next weekend'' or ''after dinner'' when it isn't even noon yet, I've learned to plan for the future but to live in the moment.
> 
> If I'd stopped to consider the effort involved in getting this project finished or just how many squares might come in, I likely wouldn't have volunteered to help Gwen by doing it. Knowing the time and effort involved would most likely kept me quiet; but the thought of Gwen being left with no one to help her prompted the offer.
> 
> As Tim says often (a line from one of his favorite TV programs), "Friends give friends a hand."
> 
> Ohio Joy


Bless you, Joy!

It is late here - and I am heading back to bed- fairly early morning for you I guess- I am sure everyone will appreciate the work you have put in when they see the finished results. You are not suffering the reaction now? I hope!


----------



## jheiens

KateB--

The size 4T is for a youngster of about the typical size and height of a 4-year-old, here in the States.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

You've probably already been answered -- it's our sizing for children's clothes--size 4 Toddler.



KateB said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does 4T stand for?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no, hope it wasn't some kind of bug that you might catch.



Lurker 2 said:


> The kids liked them which was good- but the little boy was not very well- puking- which mean't we left early to take him to the doctor- nice meal though- I had three courses.
> I too, won't be watching much Commonwealth Games- not really into brawn- it will depend on how much comes on in the morning news- I manage to avoid most of the Sports News in the evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> So nice that you still have some connection to Fale's family and that you got to stretch out your birthday celebrations. I'll bet the girls loved their scarves.


I've deliberately fostered the connection- but notice that I get no news of Fale spontaneously- Fifita would know little of what is going on. Bit involved in the ups and downs of her own life- but I like her which helps. Fofoa and I really have very little to say- the scarves were getting twisted out of recognition the last I saw- but I feel the gesture was the important thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, hope it wasn't some kind of bug that you might catch.


Hadn't thought of that- I won't be ignoring symptoms, just incase!


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-chocolate-cupcakes?keycode=ZFB0714&utm_content=bufferc5c33&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Just got this recipe on Facebook -- sharing for all, but especially thought of Sam and his love for peanut butter. Here you go!


----------



## RookieRetiree

DD was back at ER last night---incision by the knee that held the drain after surgery started bleeding and since she's been on aspirin to thin the blood to prevent blood clots, it wouldn't stop. The surgical nurse took a try and compressing it and re-dressing and wrapping, but it bled through the dressing. ER Dr. got it stopped and she's back home...guess it's something very normal versus all the other stuff that's been happening---but just something more that add so the worries and frustration. Hopefully, her dad will get her in better spirits while he's down there.

A bunch of friends came in with food and cleaned the house so she's feeling loved.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...What a lovely double surprise. Some thought was really put into your gift and it's no calorie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be fun for the grandchildren to see what magic you do with their gift. Looks like I can see Ringo's love for you in his eyes. Did he just have a bath? He looks so handsome and regal. Those must be some poorly written instructions for the moss stitch sweater if you are having trouble with them.
> 
> Sugarsugar...Glad they got your internet fixed. My computer has been freezing up sometimes on a long post and won't let me send or copy so I just lose it. :roll: Your weather sure is different from Darowil's. I thought you must be really far apart with that difference in temperature, but it looks like the distance isn't all that great.
> 
> We are around 8 hours drive apart. We ususally get pretty much their weather the day after them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n! *


Happy Birthday from me too....


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's output- two simple scarves- crocheted chains, knotted together, with overhand knots at intervals- blue for the 6 year old- pink for the 4 year old whose birthday it is today. We are all going out for Tea (Evening Meal)


They're lovely....I really like the colors!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


Aaaw, she is adorable!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The beads are lovely! Ringo is definitely a handsome fellow- his kennel name is Hansom Harry!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> You've probably already been answered -- it's our sizing for children's clothes--size 4 Toddler.


I had figured it was for a 4yo- but had no idea what the T stood for.


----------



## darowil

Just watched the first medals of the Commonwealth Games being won- Gold and bronze to England, silver to Canada.
And now to shut down the computer and think of heading to bed.
May not be back on till after the weekend (well I hope not as it will mean I'm awake during the night!).


----------



## Gweniepooh

You've brought tears to my eyes Ohio Joy. You truly have no idea how much your volunteering meant/means to me as well as your friendship.



jheiens said:


> Truly, Daralene, I don't even think about what lies ahead of me on this project. Living with Tim all these years and trying to keep him focused on the ''now'' rather than ''next weekend'' or ''after dinner'' when it isn't even noon yet, I've learned to plan for the future but to live in the moment.
> 
> If I'd stopped to consider the effort involved in getting this project finished or just how many squares might come in, I likely wouldn't have volunteered to help Gwen by doing it. Knowing the time and effort involved would most likely kept me quiet; but the thought of Gwen being left with no one to help her prompted the offer.
> 
> As Tim says often (a line from one of his favorite TV programs), "Friends give friends a hand."
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

page 65


----------



## Spider

Dear friends from everywhere!! Happy birthday greetings to you if I missed any the last few days. Back at the lake for next few days to work at the store. We have had lots of visitors this summer but not buying yet. Got to the lake at noon yesterday and got right into painting bathroom vanities. One is all done now just to let the oil base paint to really dry hard so will leave it all apart for a couple more days. Then finishe a little old table I found on one of travels and that will go by the extra bed in the office. Love painting like that. Started another bathroom vanity last night. That will take a few coats. Then wall paper will get tore off. Still have two rooms to unpack so I am getting there.
Would love to take pictures of the flowers and hard here but my friends the deer come in at night and have eaten all the flowers down to the ground and the hostas look naked. They haven't found the flowers in the front yard yet. Better get ready for work. Have a wonderful day ,


----------



## ChrisEl

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/recipes/r-penzeysZucchiniCasserole.html
I know there are some fans of Penzeys spices here. I recently got a catalog in the mail and found the above zucchini (courgette) recipe. Made it for dinner tonight and it was easy, tasty and well-received.cant ask for much more than that! I used one of the Penzeys spice blends (Mural of Flavor) but you can use seasoned salt or a salt-free spice blend of your choice. I followed the recipe except that I dotted the bread crumbs with a little butterthey seemed too dry without it. Also steamed the large zucchini I used a little longer...probably wouldn't do that with smaller ones. Thought I would share the recipe since we are in zucchini season

Joy, I am in awe of what you are doing with the squares. Love Tim's favorite quote too.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, her dad will get her in better spirits while he's down there.


With our DD, if better spirits are needed dad is the one to step in...he always manages to get her laughing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I may try this with znoodles - zuchinni spiral cut into thin ribbons..thanks for sharing this.

I, too, am glad that the poison ivy is going away--you are so appreciated.



ChrisEl said:


> http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/recipes/r-penzeysZucchiniCasserole.html
> I know there are some fans of Penzeys spices here. I recently got a catalog in the mail and found the above zucchini (courgette) recipe. Made it for dinner tonight and it was easy, tasty and well-received.cant ask for much more than that! I used one of the Penzeys spice blends (Mural of Flavor) but you can use seasoned salt or a salt-free spice blend of your choice. I followed the recipe except that I dotted the bread crumbs with a little butterthey seemed too dry without it. Also steamed the large zucchini I used a little longer...probably wouldn't do that with smaller ones. Thought I would share the recipe since we are in zucchini season
> 
> Joy, I am in awe of what you are doing with the squares. Love Tim's favorite quote too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

True with DD and her Dad also....she's a great foil to his silly behavior.



ChrisEl said:


> With our DD, if better spirits are needed dad is the one to step in...he always manages to get her laughing.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I had figured it was for a 4yo- but had no idea what the T stood for.


That's something I hadn't realized--that those things needed translating! How does the UK size children's clothing? I might need to try and add the various terms (as we do with needle sizes, yards, and meters) to the pattern.


----------



## jknappva

Some of my pictures my sister took while they were at the Outer Banks. More sunset pictures.
Enjoy!
junek


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> That's something I hadn't realized--that those things needed translating! How does the UK size children's clothing? I might need to try and add the various terms (as we do with needle sizes, yards, and meters) to the pattern.


Here it's a child size 4. Infants we 0000,newborn (a new one since mine where babies.sometimes even 00000 more for premmies or other tiny babies. Then 000, 00 and 0. I think we have something for 18 months,then 2,4,6,8,10,12 corresponding in theory to the age. Gets confusing from there. Heather has nieces in this age group she might have more idea. I was crossing between UK and Aussie when mine were early teens.
From teens meant to be adult with 10 being a small woman (or man), 8 is very small. Very occasionally might see a 6 but this is tiny. However in the shops for young people a 14 would go no where near me- in fact nothing would likely fit me. Shops for older woman 14 fits me. Both of which give unhealthy messages. Young woman must be tiny older woman we are acceptable weight even though our BMI is too high.


----------



## martina

Your sister is a very talented photographer. I love seeing the pictures posted on here.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Here it's a child size 4. Infants we 0000,newborn (a new one since mine where babies.sometimes even 00000 more for premmies or other tiny babies. Then 000, 00 and 0. I think we have something for 18 months,then 2,4,6,8,10,12 corresponding in theory to the age. Gets confusing from there. Heather has nieces in this age group she might have more idea. I was crossing between UK and Aussie when mine were early teens.
> From teens meant to be adult with 10 being a small woman (or man), 8 is very small. Very occasionally might see a 6 but this is tiny. However in the shops for young people a 14 would go no where near me- in fact nothing would likely fit me. Shops for older woman 14 fits me. Both of which give unhealthy messages. Young woman must be tiny older woman we are acceptable weight even though our BMI is too high.


I can see why it's confusing! I've seen older patterns as well that have a 14 as being what an 8 is now (here, don't know about there). 0 is the smallest women's size (very tiny). Gee, it would be nice if it were universal, wouldn't it? I know shoe sizes are all over the place as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Even when the patterns are in the US sizes, I generally go by the actual measurements...I also have a standard sizing chart that I use to estimate sizing for kids that aren't close enough to measure. Maybe include measurements in both US and metric charts?



Sorlenna said:


> That's something I hadn't realized--that those things needed translating! How does the UK size children's clothing? I might need to try and add the various terms (as we do with needle sizes, yards, and meters) to the pattern.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I can see why it's confusing! I've seen older patterns as well that have a 14 as being what an 8 is now (here, don't know about there). 0 is the smallest women's size (very tiny). Gee, it would be nice if it were universal, wouldn't it? I know shoe sizes are all over the place as well.


Wonder if the old 14 is our 14? Would work if it was this way-0=6,2=8,4=8,6=12,8=14.
As you can tell I'm up, its about 1/2 hour into Friday for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> They're lovely....I really like the colors!
> Junek


The little girls wore them all through the meal, so even if they don't survive being twisted and pulled- they have given pleasure!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Even when the patterns are in the US sizes, I generally go by the actual measurements...I also have a standard sizing chart that I use to estimate sizing for kids that aren't close enough to measure. Maybe include measurements in both US and metric charts?


Measurments are best- knitted patterns are normally in either S, M, L etc and/or measurements- rarely do we use 12, 14 etc for patterns. Babies ones usually use the 0s, and childrens will often give the size/age and measurement.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> The little girls wore them all through the meal, so even if they don't survive being twisted and pulled- they have given pleasure!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Wonder if the old 14 is our 14? Would work if it was this way-0=6,2=8,4=8,6=12,8=14.
> As you can tell I'm up, its about 1/2 hour into Friday for me.


I'll have to do some research when my headache finally goes away (and I have to go to work now to boot). I think going by measurements--which is what I do with the adult sizes--could well be more accurate.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> KateB--
> 
> The size 4T is for a youngster of about the typical size and height of a 4-year-old, here in the States.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy! And double thanks for "helping friends" with the squares. Wish I was nearer to give you a hand.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> You've probably already been answered -- it's our sizing for children's clothes--size 4 Toddler.


Ohio Joy answered 46 seconds before you.....great minds! Thank you too.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Your sister is a very talented photographer. I love seeing the pictures posted on here.


ditto!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> DD was back at ER last night---incision by the knee that held the drain after surgery started bleeding and since she's been on aspirin to thin the blood to prevent blood clots, it wouldn't stop. The surgical nurse took a try and compressing it and re-dressing and wrapping, but it bled through the dressing. ER Dr. got it stopped and she's back home...guess it's something very normal versus all the other stuff that's been happening---but just something more that add so the worries and frustration. Hopefully, her dad will get her in better spirits while he's down there.
> 
> A bunch of friends came in with food and cleaned the house so she's feeling loved.


That was a shame that had to happen, but at least she got it sorted. She's obviously got a great bunch of friends - a friend in need....and all that.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Wonder if the old 14 is our 14? Would work if it was this way-0=6,2=8,4=8,6=12,8=14.
> As you can tell I'm up, its about 1/2 hour into Friday for me.


And three hours now, here! I wondered what had happened to your no computer late resolve!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> That's something I hadn't realized--that those things needed translating! How does the UK size children's clothing? I might need to try and add the various terms (as we do with needle sizes, yards, and meters) to the pattern.


I think patterns more often go by chest size or somtimes age.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Your sister is a very talented photographer. I love seeing the pictures posted on here.


I'm glad you're enjoying them!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And three hours now, here! I wondered what had happened to your no computer late resolve!


When I don't sleep I give up keeping of the computer- don't think I was too late shutting down originally but then wasn't sleeping. But it's not that often now so I think it is helping.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though.


Prayers being said


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> When I don't sleep I give up keeping of the computer- don't think I was too late shutting down originally but then wasn't sleeping. But it's not that often now so I think it is helping.


Not that I am one to talk about using it at night! But I am working on a market bag, as well.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Your Mums heart sure sounds like it has gone through a lot. Very worrying for all of you.
> Re the POA- Can you mother actually give you POA over your SF? I sure understand how you feel about taking over responsibilty for someone you hardly know. Yet I guess you don't want to upset your mother. lets pray that his brother comes to the party.


I would be alternate after her is what she is wanting, he would agree to it and sign it. though how much of things like that he actually understands your guess is as good as mine, which is why I want his brother here. He is making plans to come up soon so we will see.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I would be alternate after her is what she is wanting, he would agree to it and sign it. though how much of things like that he actually understands your guess is as good as mine, which is why I want his brother here. He is making plans to come up soon so we will see.


This sounds so familiar- it is such a hard one when the short-term memory is seriously impacted.


----------



## sassafras123

Joy, thank you for volunteering to put squares together. A tuff job. I'm good with making squares and then they sit there and sit there before I can drum up enthusiasm to join them.
Tired today. Took Maya out and threw tennis balls for her. A game she loves. There was a nice breeze so not to hot.
Daralene, thank you for dr. Suggestion. Will look into it when I get rested.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope that all works out best in everyone's interest.



Pup lover said:


> I would be alternate after her is what she is wanting, he would agree to it and sign it. though how much of things like that he actually understands your guess is as good as mine, which is why I want his brother here. He is making plans to come up soon so we will see.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have homework for a couple of the MW Stitches classes -- I'm taking the 'crochet around edging" class and have to have 3 swatches at least 6 x 6 -- so I'm making 10 x 10 afghan squares (Great American Afghan) so I'll not only meet the requirements for the class, but also get started on an afghan that I've been wanting to make for quite some time. I've had the yarn from my sister (previous owner left it in the house--SCORE for me) that is Sirdar Denim DK in 5 different colors plus white so I'm using that. It will take a backseat once the class is over---but at least I'll be learning and accomplishing something at the same time. I'm enjoying the short project time that the squares allow---but really have to get back to socks and getting the border on the baby blanket.


sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you for volunteering to put squares together. A tuff job. I'm good with making squares and then they sit there and sit there before I can drum up enthusiasm to join them.
> Tired today. Took Maya out and threw tennis balls for her. A game she loves. There was a nice breeze so not to hot.
> Daralene, thank you for dr. Suggestion. Will look into it when I get rested.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Sad you did not get to wear your wedding dress and even sadder your MIL gave it away! But your DH sounds like a keeper. How sweet that he wants to look after you.


It was strange because I had my gown for the wedding and dreamt that I got married in the Biblical coat of many colors. When we decided to elope, my nicest dress was a red dress. Not exactly a coat of many colors but definitely a bright color.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> Cashmeregma, I have used white vinegar, salt and dish soap for a long time now, in a spray bottle for weeds in between sidewalk pads and on the driveway. Just spray and leave them alone. When you come back a few hours later you will see they are all crinkly and well on the way to dying if not already dead. Here is a link to a recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...Tess, thank you. I had forgotten all about doing this. Someone gave a recipe for dandelions and it was similar. Think it was Marianne in Georgia, and I hope you get to meet her someday on here. I'm going to check the link right now. Mega-thanks. Sure do wish you could come to KAP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It was strange because I had my gown for the wedding and dreamt that I got married in the Biblical coat of many colors. When we decided to elope, my nicest dress was a red dress. Not exactly a coat of many colors but definitely a bright color.


I wore red when we renewed our vows.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I wore red when we renewed our vows.


Red is also traditional for Chinese brides.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Red is also traditional for Chinese brides.


I have seen photos of Indian Brides in red, too, for part of the ceremony.


----------



## Ms. Tess

RookieRetiree said:


> You've probably already been answered -- it's our sizing for children's clothes--size 4 Toddler.


Our sizing is a little different here. a 4 is for a regular sized 4 year old and a 4T is for a tall 4 year old. It has the same sized waist/body size but longer legs for pants and longer sleeves for tops.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> My sister had a beautiful blog today. She titled it "Things to love...." and these are the really lovely pictures she posted. I had to share them with you because I know you'll enjoy them as much as I do. If I lived where she does, I'd be on the back deck all the time in good weather and by a window in bad weather!!!
> Enjoy,
> JuneK


Beautiful pictures


----------



## darowil

Ms. Tess said:


> Our sizing is a little different here. a 4 is for a regular sized 4 year old and a 4T is for a tall 4 year old. It has the same sized waist/body size but longer legs for pants and longer sleeves for tops.


Just to con fuse matters- makes more sense as well as I really don't think of 4 year olds as toddlers- and they are very different in heights.

And now I am heading back to bed.


----------



## jknappva

I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just to con fuse matters- makes more sense as well as I really don't think of 4 year olds as toddlers- and they are very different in heights.
> 
> And now I am heading back to bed.


Where as I am going to get some Pasta started- and possibly a loaf of bread!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
> Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
> Junek


Will do!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got a phone call from hiking DD; she is ready to come home. I imagine she will come home with me tomorrow when I go meet them at Mountaiin Crossing with supplies....she said she misses me & all the dogs. She also said she & GS and Zachary's DD are way ahead of the "old folks" and are having to sit and wait on them. Of course I'm sure they aren't complaining having to rest either....LOL
DD says her DH is struggling but I'm so proud of him for doing this with her that it really doesn't matter if he goes the entire distance or not; in fact I kept suggesting they only do the first 32 +/- miles anyway. I hope he also will come on home but it is up to him.

I'm sitting here working on the bags for KAP.....I can't wait for you guys to see them....but Shhhhhhhhhh....they are a surprise!!! Evil aren't I.....LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Especially when you have DGS who register in the 98th percentile of the height charts! It's hard to remember, but I think the Toddler sized clothes had more room in the diaper area...so you could have a tall 2-1/2 year old in a size 4T.



darowil said:


> Just to con fuse matters- makes more sense as well as I really don't think of 4 year olds as toddlers- and they are very different in heights.
> 
> And now I am heading back to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm always so fearful for people out in the elements camping, etc. when storms come through. Prayers going up to all the families and businesses affected by the storms.
Thanks for bringing this to our attention...the prayer warriors on this site are very powerful. I know from first-hand experience.



jknappva said:


> I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
> Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a phone call from hiking DD; she is ready to come home. I imagine she will come home with me tomorrow when I go meet them at Mountaiin Crossing with supplies....she said she misses me & all the dogs. She also said she & GS and Zachary's DD are way ahead of the "old folks" and are having to sit and wait on them. Of course I'm sure they aren't complaining having to rest either....LOL
> DD says her DH is struggling but I'm so proud of him for doing this with her that it really doesn't matter if he goes the entire distance or not; in fact I kept suggesting they only do the first 32 +/- miles anyway. I hope he also will come on home but it is up to him.
> 
> I'm sitting here working on the bags for KAP.....I can't wait for you guys to see them....but Shhhhhhhhhh....they are a surprise!!! Evil aren't I.....LOL


You'll have to be ready to display them when we hook up via skype! Nice to be missed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


That is great! does it work with the new machine?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it will work with the new machine but must use old computer......


Lurker 2 said:


> That is great! does it work with the new machine?


----------



## iamsam

i think i am up for the day - was up way too late last night - definite early night tonight. in case some of you are going to have a bbq or going to a bbq - you might like these to be in the offerings. --- sam --- you really need to go to the url to see the actual cookie.

Watermelon Slice Cookies Recipe

MAKES:36 servings

Ingredients

¾ cup butter, softened
¾ cup sugar
1 egg
½ teaspoon almond extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
¼ teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
Red and green gel food coloring
1/3 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips or raisins, chopped
1 teaspoon sesame seeds, optional

Directions

In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy.

Beat in egg and extract.

In another bowl, whisk flour, baking powder and salt; gradually beat into creamed mixture.

Reserve 1 cup dough.

Tint remaining dough red; shape into a 3-1/2-in.-long roll. Wrap in plastic wrap.

Tint 1/3 cup of reserved dough green; wrap in plastic wrap.

Wrap remaining plain dough. Refrigerate 2 hours or until firm.

On a lightly floured surface, roll plain dough into an 8-1/2x3-1/2-in. rectangle.

Unwrap red dough and place on a short end of the plain dough; roll up.

Roll green dough into a 10x3-1/2-in. rectangle. Place red and plain roll on a short end of the green dough; roll up. Wrap in plastic wrap; refrigerate overnight.

Preheat oven to 350°. Unwrap and cut dough into 3/16-in. slices (just less than 1/4 in.).

Place 2 in. apart on ungreased baking sheets. If desired, lightly press chocolate chips into red dough to resemble watermelon seeds.

Bake 9-11 minutes or until firm.

Immediately cut cookies in half. Remove to wire racks to cool. Yield: about 3 dozen.

1 cookie equals 82 calories, 4 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 16 mg cholesterol, 52 mg sodium, 11 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 1 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/watermelon-slice-cookies#ixzz38POBGeHN


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it will work with the new machine but must use old computer......


Wow! that is SO great!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> It was strange because I had my gown for the wedding and dreamt that I got married in the Biblical coat of many colors. When we decided to elope, my nicest dress was a red dress. Not exactly a coat of many colors but definitely a bright color.


Red is the traditional wedding color in China. And I see someone already told you that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yummy sounding cookies Sam.

Just heard from oldest DGD and have been invited to dinner tonight. Sweet!


----------



## iamsam

very cute hat melody. -- sam



gagesmom said:


> Another hat for the craft sales this winter.
> 
> Despicable Edith knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## iamsam

you sure are moving right along on the squares. how is the poison ivy? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Rhubarb custard pie is my very favorite way to eat rhubarb--if I can't get in onto a fresh piece of warm, home-made bread.
> 
> I've managed to join 27 of the squares for the smaller throw for the KAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Glad to hear that, love your pup.


----------



## iamsam

at 58° i would have had a heavier coat on than you did - that is cold in anyone's mind i think. --- sam



nicho said:


> It was cold for us Aussies but probably not for the locals! It was about 14C in Ketchikan (58ish F) but overcast with a chill wind and drizzle. Just look at my hair!!


----------



## Pup lover

If your able to stop for coffee let me know!



RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from my annual doctor's appointment. For a change, I didn't have to reschedule due to other things happening. All the test result were great -- Dr. wants me to stay on BP meds until situation with DD is settled and then we'll do another review. I'm okay with that. I like having good results!! He also agrees that I probably don't have to keep visiting the oncologist and that he can add the cancer marker screening to my usual blood work. I have an appointment in October with the oncologist and see what she says, but I think after 8 years clean, I can forego that one visit...and if anything comes up, my Dr. will refer me right back to her. We'll see what she says when I see her in October--but it does seem rather redundant.
> 
> I stopped by to see baby Kyle in the hospital and he's a darling baby and doing very well---has put on 2 lbs. since his birth on 7/6 and seems very healthy. But, there is still an issue with the kidneys where the urine is backing up into them. Doctors haven't figured out what it is yet -- may try to do an MRI to see if that helps pin-point what to do..it may be that they just need more time to develop--but still a waiting game for them. They'll be in the Children's Hospital until they have an action plan...possibly another 10 days or so. The parents look wiped out -- they're trying to tag team each other at the hospital and at home with their 2 year old. Please keep prayers coming.
> 
> DH is heading down to be with DD#1 tomorrow. He'll keep her company and help her with meals, etc. She's written down a "Dad's To Do List" so he'll have a few things to keep him busy while he's there.. He'll come home after going to the post-surgical Dr. appointment with her on Monday. I'll then go down to be at the post-surgical -- status update with the Infectious Disease Staff and Home Health Staff on next Thursday and I'll stay through the weekend. Lots of back and forth going on.


----------



## iamsam

lovely scarves Julie - they will be loved i know. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Today's output- two simple scarves- crocheted chains, knotted together, with overhand knots at intervals- blue for the 6 year old- pink for the 4 year old whose birthday it is today. We are all going out for Tea (Evening Meal)


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Julie...glad you heard from the Grandchildren. I say let the boy wear his Gansey often as he will certainly grow and won't be able to wear it then. Glad you got the birthday package.
> 
> Rookie...So happy to hear that your appt. went well. I know you have put a lot of energy into getting healthier and it is paying off. Send DD our love and prayers for healing.
> 
> Dawn...I am happy to hear that Mom might be home soon but her hands are full taking care of her DH. Praying for all of you.
> 
> June...Loved the pictures. Your sister has a real eye for photography.
> 
> I had sweet corn on the cob tonight and it was a real treat. Done 3 loads of laundry and am now tire and will put up dinner, have DS#1 take over laundry duties and I will get some sleep. Might have a 3 day weekend but won't know until Thursday if that will be my case. Other possibility would be a 1 day weekend which is what I had last weekend.


Hoping you get the three day weekend! You need some down time for yourself


----------



## iamsam

you are right - hmmm - maybe we need a refreshment stand. --- sam --- a kiosk on wheels maybe



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Who is going to sell the hot dogs?


----------



## iamsam

you can also spray full strength vinegar on the grass in the cracks in your sidewalk - that's good for about three months. --- sam --- actually - just drizzle in and walk down the crack



Cashmeregma said:


> thewren wrote:
> here you go kansasg-ma --- sam
> 
> http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/dutch-hoe-by-sneeboer/
> 
> Thanks for that link. I found just what I need to get the weeds to of the cracks in the sidewalk and walkway. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do think it is getting too much for us to be doing all this gardening as DH doesn't have the time and I can't do it, but with the right tools it might be easier.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely scarves Julie - they will be loved i know. --- sam


If they survive! the little girl who is now 4 was twisting and pulling it mightily- but the yarn was cheap and they did not involve a lot of work.


----------



## iamsam

it is a clothing size for children - i would say for a four year old - although i think avery and Ayden still wear 4t's - but they are short. they have the "moser body" - long torso - short legs - and gary is only 5'3" so i think the boys will be not too tall. sam



KateB said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does 4T stand for?


----------



## iamsam

they look very yummy Jeanette - thanks for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-chocolate-cupcakes?keycode=ZFB0714&utm_content=bufferc5c33&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Just got this recipe on Facebook -- sharing for all, but especially thought of Sam and his love for peanut butter. Here you go!


----------



## iamsam

it would be hard to be in good spirits with all that going on. tons of healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DD was back at ER last night---incision by the knee that held the drain after surgery started bleeding and since she's been on aspirin to thin the blood to prevent blood clots, it wouldn't stop. The surgical nurse took a try and compressing it and re-dressing and wrapping, but it bled through the dressing. ER Dr. got it stopped and she's back home...guess it's something very normal versus all the other stuff that's been happening---but just something more that add so the worries and frustration. Hopefully, her dad will get her in better spirits while he's down there.
> 
> A bunch of friends came in with food and cleaned the house so she's feeling loved.


----------



## iamsam

one thing i really enjoy with your sister's pictures is her skill at capturing the sky like she does - mine never quite look like that. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some of my pictures my sister took while they were at the Outer Banks. More sunset pictures.
> Enjoy!
> junek


----------



## iamsam

i think going by measurement is the best way to get a sweater that fits - at least for me it does. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'll have to do some research when my headache finally goes away (and I have to go to work now to boot). I think going by measurements--which is what I do with the adult sizes--could well be more accurate.


----------



## iamsam

does that mean you are finished with the consigned piece? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not that I am one to talk about using it at night! But I am working on a market bag, as well.


----------



## iamsam

had to check with Heidi - and this is the way things are marked here - i think the boys are moving into 5t but the pants will still be 4t. i might add here that regardless of what they have on - they are mighty cute little grandboys. lol --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Our sizing is a little different here. a 4 is for a regular sized 4 year old and a 4T is for a tall 4 year old. It has the same sized waist/body size but longer legs for pants and longer sleeves for tops.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> does that mean you are finished with the consigned piece? --- sam


No, I am taking a break!


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy heading their way - campers and tents do not fare well in tornado weather. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
> Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

explain again - what is a dongle? maybe a picture? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> explain again - what is a dongle? maybe a picture? --- sam


They are a small transmitter- usually (always?) Bluetooth. They slot into the USB socket.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I wore red when we renewed our vows.


Julie, how sweet. We wore the same color. Sisters at heart.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, how sweet. We wore the same color. Sisters at heart.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Red is also traditional for Chinese brides.


I had forgotten that. So interesting. I read where white only became traditional in later years. Well, not our years but throughout history rather later. I hadn't known that about red in European culture till I read this below
:
The tradition of a white wedding is commonly credited to Queen Victoria's choice to wear a white wedding dress at her wedding to Prince Albert in 1840.[1][2]

Queen Victoria and Prince Albert
Royal brides before Victoria did not typically wear white, instead choosing "heavy brocaded gowns embroidered with white and silver thread," with red being a particularly popular colour in Western Europe more generally.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> one thing i really enjoy with your sister's pictures is her skill at capturing the sky like she does - mine never quite look like that. --- sam


Whenever anyone mention what a great photographer she is, she always credits her camera. Have no idea what kind it is but I think it's one of the pricier ones.
But I still say you have to know what to take a picture of in the first place!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I absolutely would love to stop to see you and grab a coffee or cold drink!! Driving on #55 has been a real pain with all the construction so I'm usually focused about getting to where I want to be. I'll send you an email or call you when I have the plans more set.

DH let me know that he's got all the windows and screens cleaned for her...I asked when he's going to do them here?



Pup lover said:


> If your able to stop for coffee let me know!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Whenever anyone mention what a great photographer she is, she always credits her camera. Have no idea what kind it is but I think it's one of the pricier ones.
> But I still say you have to know what to take a picture of in the first place!!
> Junek


The camera helps technically but the image and choices are all up to the photographer. Without your sister it would just be a piece of equipment sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen photos of Indian Brides in red, too, for part of the ceremony.


Wow, so we weren't out of sync. Of course mine wasn't by choice. I just didn't have any money and that was my one nice dress.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
> Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
> Junek


So tragic. Sorry to hear about this June.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, so we weren't out of sync. Of course mine wasn't by choice. I just didn't have any money and that was my one nice dress.


I needed something warm- being winter- and it was the nicest I could see that I could afford. Called Pompeii Red- merino wool.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a phone call from hiking DD; she is ready to come home. I imagine she will come home with me tomorrow when I go meet them at Mountaiin Crossing with supplies....she said she misses me & all the dogs. She also said she & GS and Zachary's DD are way ahead of the "old folks" and are having to sit and wait on them. Of course I'm sure they aren't complaining having to rest either....LOL
> DD says her DH is struggling but I'm so proud of him for doing this with her that it really doesn't matter if he goes the entire distance or not; in fact I kept suggesting they only do the first 32 +/- miles anyway. I hope he also will come on home but it is up to him.
> 
> I'm sitting here working on the bags for KAP.....I can't wait for you guys to see them....but Shhhhhhhhhh....they are a surprise!!! Evil aren't I.....LOL


So wonderful that they have MOM to the rescue. It can be quite exhausting and I'm sure not really as much fun sitting and waiting as they could travel the distances so much faster, although if DH is having trouble, she probably would have him with her even if her dad and friend weren't along. Wonderful that she knows relief is on the way. Might be too hot too?

Yes, torture about the bags. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


WOW
:shock: :shock: :shock:

Yes, it always waits till you buy the new one. Glad you aren't upset. Where was it??


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam - I didn't know about "dongles" either so I checked out one on eBay---it's looks like a thumb drive -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teletrol-software-dongle-/161143114312?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item2584e0ca48

While out there on eBay, I saw some of the embroidery machines and software---boy, sure could get to be a pricey hobby!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Red is the traditional wedding color in China. And I see someone already told you that!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Maybe I'm reincarnated Chinese. Have always had very small feet. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Where was it? Can I lay a bet that it was someplace you had already looked?! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - I didn't know about "dongles" either so I checked out one on eBay---it's looks like a thumb drive -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teletrol-software-dongle-/161143114312?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item2584e0ca48
> 
> While out there on eBay, I saw some of the embroidery machines and software---boy, sure could get to be a pricey hobby!!


Does anyone else get that link in RUSSIAN?


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree wrote:
DD was back at ER last night---incision by the knee that held the drain after surgery started bleeding and since she's been on aspirin to thin the blood to prevent blood clots, it wouldn't stop. The surgical nurse took a try and compressing it and re-dressing and wrapping, but it bled through the dressing. ER Dr. got it stopped and she's back home...guess it's something very normal versus all the other stuff that's been happening---but just something more that add so the worries and frustration. Hopefully, her dad will get her in better spirits while he's down there.

A bunch of friends came in with food and cleaned the house so she's feeling loved.


thewren said:


> it would be hard to be in good spirits with all that going on. tons of healing energy zooming her way. --- sam


Sorry to hear this. Glad she is feeling loved though and she sure has lots of support. Don't let her forget about her KTP prayers for her.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> at 58° i would have had a heavier coat on than you did - that is cold in anyone's mind i think. --- sam


Cold??? That's a nice spring day! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Cold??? That's a nice spring day! :lol:


Normal mild winter's day here!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> The camera helps technically but the image and choices are all up to the photographer. Without your sister it would just be a piece of equipment sitting on a shelf.


How true!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I needed something warm- being winter- and it was the nicest I could see that I could afford. Called Pompeii Red- merino wool.


Sounds lovely and harking back to earlier times with Pompeii Red. Do you have any pictures??? I don't think I have any of mine. All our pictures we took on our honeymoon were stolen and there were perhaps a few of me in the dress. I saved it for years but finally let it go. It was really winter here too and mine had wool in it also. Eloped during a blizzard heading north to Michigan. Not smart.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone else get that link in RUSSIAN?


Nope, it's in English for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone else get that link in RUSSIAN?


I got English.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds lovely and harking back to earlier times with Pompeii Red. Do you have any pictures??? I don't think I have any of mine. All our pictures we took on our honeymoon were stolen and there were perhaps a few of me in the dress. I saved it for years but finally let it go. It was really winter here too and mine had wool in it also. Eloped during a blizzard heading north to Michigan. Not smart.


Didn't think to ask anyone to take a photo- regretted it later!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nap time...just not getting much done today. Was 11am by the time we finished reading this morning, so no reading tomorrow. I have to get things done. Bathroom 1/2 way cleaned. One time I went home my mom came back with us to move in. :shock: :shock: :shock: Now that was a surprise and nothing was done and she noticed all. :XD: :XD: :XD: Even if nobody comes home with me this time it will be so nice to come home to a clean house. Hair appointment soon so want to close my eyes a bit as it will be late when I get out.

Hugs all....


----------



## Pup lover

I am so far behind, have been trying to catch up while the boss is out, this is one of those weeks where he is here more than he is gone :thumbdown: 

Our list of prayers unfortunately seems to keep growing, there are too many for me to list individually right now please just know that as I read each comment or in the course of my day I do think of each of you and wonder how things are for you and I pray for all you special needs or not. 

So glad Jynx is getting her mom taken care of and that Marianne is recovering quick! 

I may have finally found a brand of shoe that is easier on my feet with the neuropathy, Jambu. Has anyone else tried them? Only ordered one pair so far to try and they seem to be pretty good. A day and a half and they dont hurt anymore than they normally do most shoes bother me before the day is over!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> What my tin of sweeties actually turned out to hold- I was going to divide them in half, for the 4 year old whose birthday I will go to tomorrow- but I won't be dividing these!!!!
> 
> Plus Ringo taking an interest in the camera.


Isn't Ringo a sweetie posing for us?! What great "sweets" will give you something different to work on and keep your creative side going for a while!


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Masterofnone, great news of your son. Please give him my deepest thanks for his service.
> Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers. Love your copper work and Southwestern work. You are so gifted.
> Genuine, thank you for update on Marianne. Please give her my love. I hope you get rest these next couple days.
> Sorienna, I could not fare well in a city either.
> Spent 5 1/2 hrs. In E/R with one of my sponsorsees. Damon doc told her all tests normal we need more tests to see if it's cancer or autoimmune disease. WhAt the h..l. you DO NOT mention cancer to patient if no positive dx. JERK.


definitely needs to work on his bedside manner!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Isn't Ringo a sweetie posing for us?! What great "sweets" will give you something different to work on and keep your creative side going for a while!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe I'm reincarnated Chinese. Have always had very small feet. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have that problem too. Though I have now found a great shop that sell small shoes only. Wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I am so far behind, have been trying to catch up while the boss is out, this is one of those weeks where he is here more than he is gone :thumbdown:
> 
> Our list of prayers unfortunately seems to keep growing, there are too many for me to list individually right now please just know that as I read each comment or in the course of my day I do think of each of you and wonder how things are for you and I pray for all you special needs or not.
> 
> So glad Jynx is getting her mom taken care of and that Marianne is recovering quick!
> 
> I may have finally found a brand of shoe that is easier on my feet with the neuropathy, Jambu. Has anyone else tried them? Only ordered one pair so far to try and they seem to be pretty good. A day and a half and they dont hurt anymore than they normally do most shoes bother me before the day is over!


I will have to look into these since today I can only stand for about 15 min. at a time.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Indeed.
> The 2 girls together have too much fun and they have mini puppy battles, poor David hadn't witnessed one of those and he came home for the night last night, the pups were together between us on the couch when they decided to have one, I wish I'd have had the video rolling of Davids face, his eyes got huge and he sat back. lolol... I don't think he thought anything like that could come out of 2 such tiny pups. lolol


I can imagine that I looked the same way when Trixie went after Daisy, I was flabbergasted that such a tiny little thing (she was maybe 6 months old) was not afraid of a dog that was 100 times her size she just went right after her jumping at her face and trying to bite her. It was sooo funny!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> I am so far behind, have been trying to catch up while the boss is out, this is one of those weeks where he is here more than he is gone :thumbdown:
> 
> Our list of prayers unfortunately seems to keep growing, there are too many for me to list individually right now please just know that as I read each comment or in the course of my day I do think of each of you and wonder how things are for you and I pray for all you special needs or not.
> 
> So glad Jynx is getting her mom taken care of and that Marianne is recovering quick!
> 
> I may have finally found a brand of shoe that is easier on my feet with the neuropathy, Jambu. Has anyone else tried them? Only ordered one pair so far to try and they seem to be pretty good. A day and a half and they dont hurt anymore than they normally do most shoes bother me before the day is over!


Are these Jambu shoes something a diabetic could wear? I have a friend who has a terrible time getting shoes. must be lace-ups and able to build a heel on one. TY for more info.


----------



## Pup lover

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


How cute! "Mum give me that gooey sweet stuff!" Her gown is gorgeous.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just had a call from DD that they had to put down her beloved dog, Remi. He was a lhaso apso, loyal family dog but a bit obnoxious with other dogs. I used to go down and babysit when they went on cruises because vet hated having him and dog hated being there. He was 14 yrs old, diabetic, having trouble getting around, so probably needed to be done, just very hard for DD#1. I will miss him, too.

We've got a much nicer day today-- not so hot again but tomorrow is to be the hottest yet. I have a fair to judge in the morning, then DD#2 and DGD#3 are coming for the weekend. You may not hear much from me over the weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here is a the dongle plugged into my computer; looks like a flash or thumb drive but is programed to work as a security key for the embroidery programing.


thewren said:


> explain again - what is a dongle? maybe a picture? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

On the top shelf where I couldn't see pushed way back....just happened to fall down when I pulled out a storage box with thread in it.


Cashmeregma said:


> WOW
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Yes, it always waits till you buy the new one. Glad you aren't upset. Where was it??


----------



## gagesmom

4:15pm and I have just caught up.

Got to run for now but will be back on later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it can become pricey.....but then so can yarn if you become a "yarn snob" so to speak.....When I began embroidery I did the shirts for the school and sold them. Would love to get an Etsy shop going for some of the In-the Hoop projects I do. But just like knitting, folks do NOT want to pay what it costs. Most embroidery charges $1 per 1000 stitches and most small embroideries run a minimum of 10,000 stitches.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - I didn't know about "dongles" either so I checked out one on eBay---it's looks like a thumb drive -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teletrol-software-dongle-/161143114312?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item2584e0ca48
> 
> While out there on eBay, I saw some of the embroidery machines and software---boy, sure could get to be a pricey hobby!!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> that is good news - and good that she is making necessary changes - we are all rooting for her - let me see - rooting = cheering her on - for our brits and southers ktper's - tons of healing energy coming her way. when does dh come home? --- sam


He has always been home, was just at the hospital with her.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday flyty1n!!


----------



## Pup lover

tami_ohio said:


> I think DH is trying to get rid of me! LOL. We ran out of horse radish so I pulled a couple of roots out of the freezer yesterday. As I was going to start supper he decides to unwrap it and wants to know where the food processor is so he can grind it. He says here take a wiff of this! He only got to about 18" from me and I started coughing. Couldn't breathe. Never had that before. I am now out of the kitchen and he will be making it by himself instead of me helping him. We do it outside. Usually he peels it and cuts it up and then I supervise while he runs the food processor and I pour in the vinegar to stop the heat. Not this time! Exhaust fan is on high to clear the fumes from the kitchen. It will be worth it later. He loves horse radish! Fresh home made is best. Forget the store bought.
> 
> Tami


I have the same reaction with any kind of hot peppers.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had a call from DD that they had to put down her beloved dog, Remi. He was a lhaso apso, loyal family dog but a bit obnoxious with other dogs. I used to go down and babysit when they went on cruises because vet hated having him and dog hated being there. He was 14 yrs old, diabetic, having trouble getting around, so probably needed to be done, just very hard for DD#1. I will miss him, too.
> 
> We've got a much nicer day today-- not so hot again but tomorrow is to be the hottest yet. I have a fair to judge in the morning, then DD#2 and DGD#3 are coming for the weekend. You may not hear much from me over the weekend.


Sorry to hear this, but it is the last favour we can do for them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is some potent stuff! If you ever come to KAP you will have to bring some home made.


I am planning on going this year. It's only about 2 1/2 hours from me. I will try to bring some if I can remember. I already don't remember what I signed up for!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does 4T stand for?


Kate I am just getting here today so maybe this has already been answered but the T in the 4T is for Toddler size. Usually there isn't quite as much room in the seat assuming that toddlers aren't wearing diapers (nappies) anymore.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I absolutely would love to stop to see you and grab a coffee or cold drink!! Driving on #55 has been a real pain with all the construction so I'm usually focused about getting to where I want to be. I'll send you an email or call you when I have the plans more set.
> 
> DH let me know that he's got all the windows and screens cleaned for her...I asked when he's going to do them here?


Arent our own things the last to always be done? And I have to agree my dad can always raise my spirits easier than my mom can, not sure why that is.

Just shout when your coming through one way or the other I will be around!


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Are these Jambu shoes something a diabetic could wear? I have a friend who has a terrible time getting shoes. must be lace-ups and able to build a heel on one. TY for more info.


I would think so. They have different styles so would have to look through, though I remember seeing in a review about someone having one shoe built up, which I believe would be the same thing. I read the reviews for numerous pairs and looked at tons, I have two more pair saved to order after a couple more days of wearing these. If you look at them on Amazon just be careful that even in the same style different colors are different prices. And the reviews said to order a half size bigger, which I did. With this style they are fine as they are a summer shoe so no socks but for the pairs to wear with socks I will be going up one whole size to make sure Im not smooshed.


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had a call from DD that they had to put down her beloved dog, Remi. He was a lhaso apso, loyal family dog but a bit obnoxious with other dogs. I used to go down and babysit when they went on cruises because vet hated having him and dog hated being there. He was 14 yrs old, diabetic, having trouble getting around, so probably needed to be done, just very hard for DD#1. I will miss him, too.
> 
> We've got a much nicer day today-- not so hot again but tomorrow is to be the hottest yet. I have a fair to judge in the morning, then DD#2 and DGD#3 are coming for the weekend. You may not hear much from me over the weekend.


So sorry to hear this, hard thing to do for our furry loved ones.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW...Tess, thank you. I had forgotten all about doing this. Someone gave a recipe for dandelions and it was similar. Think it was Marianne in Georgia, and I hope you get to meet her someday on here. I'm going to check the link right now. Mega-thanks. Sure do wish you could come to KAP.


The one we just used is 1 gallon white vinegar 2 cups Epsom salt 
and 1/4 cup blue dawn dish soap


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I'm asking the prayer warriors to step up once again. We've had a devastating storm (possibly a tornado) on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It hit a large campground earlier this morning. At least 2 people are confirmed dead and many injuries. At least one child at the Children's Hospital. Huge devastation to campers. After seeing the damage from the news helicopter, I'm surprised there weren't more casualties.
> Please pray for healing for the injured and comfort for all of them.
> Junek


Prayers sent


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG You will not believe this! Remember my dongle I've searched for 2 years for? Just found it! Of course I can't use it on the Mac but can still use it on the other laptop. I am stunned! Sam....you said to throw it out into the universe and it would be returned......well......LOLOLOL. Definitely not upset but doesn't it always work like that!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Glad you found it!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> i think i am up for the day - was up way too late last night - definite early night tonight. in case some of you are going to have a bbq or going to a bbq - you might like these to be in the offerings. --- sam --- you really need to go to the url to see the actual cookie.
> 
> Watermelon Slice Cookies Recipe
> 
> MAKES:36 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ¾ cup butter, softened
> ¾ cup sugar
> 1 egg
> ½ teaspoon almond extract
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> ¼ teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> Red and green gel food coloring
> 1/3 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips or raisins, chopped
> 1 teaspoon sesame seeds, optional
> 
> Directions
> 
> In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy.
> 
> Beat in egg and extract.
> 
> In another bowl, whisk flour, baking powder and salt; gradually beat into creamed mixture.
> 
> Reserve 1 cup dough.
> 
> Tint remaining dough red; shape into a 3-1/2-in.-long roll. Wrap in plastic wrap.
> 
> Tint 1/3 cup of reserved dough green; wrap in plastic wrap.
> 
> Wrap remaining plain dough. Refrigerate 2 hours or until firm.
> 
> On a lightly floured surface, roll plain dough into an 8-1/2x3-1/2-in. rectangle.
> 
> Unwrap red dough and place on a short end of the plain dough; roll up.
> 
> Roll green dough into a 10x3-1/2-in. rectangle. Place red and plain roll on a short end of the green dough; roll up. Wrap in plastic wrap; refrigerate overnight.
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°. Unwrap and cut dough into 3/16-in. slices (just less than 1/4 in.).
> 
> Place 2 in. apart on ungreased baking sheets. If desired, lightly press chocolate chips into red dough to resemble watermelon seeds.
> 
> Bake 9-11 minutes or until firm.
> 
> Immediately cut cookies in half. Remove to wire racks to cool. Yield: about 3 dozen.
> 
> 1 cookie equals 82 calories, 4 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 16 mg cholesterol, 52 mg sodium, 11 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 1 g protein.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/watermelon-slice-cookies#ixzz38POBGeHN


Yum!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> I would think so. They have different styles so would have to look through, though I remember seeing in a review about someone having one shoe built up, which I believe would be the same thing. I read the reviews for numerous pairs and looked at tons, I have two more pair saved to order after a couple more days of wearing these. If you look at them on Amazon just be careful that even in the same style different colors are different prices. And the reviews said to order a half size bigger, which I did. With this style they are fine as they are a summer shoe so no socks but for the pairs to wear with socks I will be going up one whole size to make sure Im not smooshed.


TY for the info. Wonder if Medicare pays for these for diabetics? That would be a factor for Connie.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 4:15pm and I have just caught up.
> 
> Got to run for now but will be back on later.


Don't know if you do ravelry or not but this hat turned up and I thought it was REALLY cute. It is free pattern.
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> I have the same reaction with any kind of hot peppers.


I never had a problem before this.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas, sorry to hear of Remi's passing, but at least there's no more suffering. It is hard to lose a fur baby.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you for that, I am going to see if I can bookmark it.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you do ravelry or not but this hat turned up and I thought it was REALLY cute. It is free pattern.
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you do ravelry or not but this hat turned up and I thought it was REALLY cute. It is free pattern.
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html


I really like that one.


----------



## gagesmom

Kansas G-ma thank you for thinking of me with this hat. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you do ravelry or not but this hat turned up and I thought it was REALLY cute. It is free pattern.
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

Flyty1n hope you have a happy birthday.

We came home from the lake last night, had went to visit neighbors who were camped nearby, a terrible storm came up, dropped 3" rain in 1.5 hrs, we had left the roof vents open as the camper was so hot, when we got back the bed & mattress were soaked & the floor awash. Note to self, never leave roof vents open if not at camp!!! The weather is supposed to e u settled today & tomorrow too so will go back on Sunday & take the GKs as I am to keep them Monday, Tuesday while parents work so they should like that.
I was working out in the yard but I,n the last 1/2 a storm has come up, no rain yet but lots of thunder, lightning & wind, we are under a seve storm watch. I sure hope we don't get hail as the crops, garden & flowers are looking really good.
We don't lock the house unless we are going away for a long time & the same with vehicle keys, you cannot see our house from the road so rarely get visitors unless we know them. 

Tami, the christening gown is beautiful, what a family heirloom. Great pictures of the family.
Purple, have a great vacation at the sea.
Julie, what a great gift from your family, too funny you thought it was candy. Cute scarfs you made, I had a bag full of odds & ends of that same yarn, I combined them & made a couple of gypsycream bears. 

Am makng some socks for my kitchen chairs, I had bought some felt thngs for them but they don't seem to stay on.

Dawn, glad your mom is doing better. I had POA for my stepfather as I was the one who lived closest so it was handiest. All went well & no stress but his mind was good until the end, he just couldn't move or write.


----------



## sassafras123

Kansas, so sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had a call from DD that they had to put down her beloved dog, Remi. He was a lhaso apso, loyal family dog but a bit obnoxious with other dogs. I used to go down and babysit when they went on cruises because vet hated having him and dog hated being there. He was 14 yrs old, diabetic, having trouble getting around, so probably needed to be done, just very hard for DD#1. I will miss him, too.
> 
> We've got a much nicer day today-- not so hot again but tomorrow is to be the hottest yet. I have a fair to judge in the morning, then DD#2 and DGD#3 are coming for the weekend. You may not hear much from me over the weekend.


I know your DD is heartbroken. It's so hard to say goodbye to one of our fur-babies even when we know it's best for them.
Junek


----------



## marlark

To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as 
the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
Marlark Marge. MJW


----------



## pacer

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


A hearty welcome back to the group. Sorry to hear of the troubles with the nerves in your hand, but delighted that you can join us once again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> We came home from the lake last night, had went to visit neighbors who were camped nearby, a terrible storm came up, dropped 3" rain in 1.5 hrs, we had left the roof vents open as the camper was so hot, when we got back the bed & mattress were soaked & the floor awash. Note to self, never leave roof vents open if not at camp!!! The weather is supposed to e u settled today & tomorrow too so will go back on Sunday & take the GKs as I am to keep them Monday, Tuesday while parents work so they should like that.
> I was working out in the yard but I,n the last 1/2 a storm has come up, no rain yet but lots of thunder, lightning & wind, we are under a seve storm watch. I sure hope we don't get hail as the crops, garden & flowers are looking really good.
> We don't lock the house unless we are going away for a long time & the same with vehicle keys, you cannot see our house from the road so rarely get visitors unless we know them.
> ...
> Julie, what a great gift from your family, too funny you thought it was candy. Cute scarfs you made, I had a bag full of odds & ends of that same yarn, I combined them & made a couple of gypsycream bears.
> ...


That is not so good, having soaking a mattress, etc! Hope you come through the storm OK!
Admittedly I leave my back door open a lot- because it can't be seen from the street, and next door at the back is up a long right of way- I sort of rely on Ringo's ears, although it was safer when we had Lock there- he went awol and got run over, three weeks back- so Ringo has lost his mate. He is alone on cat alert. I did once go out and forget to lock up, so I am a bit more careful to double check- cities do have limits.
The beads are great. Bronwen was most amused at my mistake. I have never afforded pay for patterns, so that cuts out Gypsycream, for me. Kate has made several.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


Sam will post the link tomorrow at about 5 pm., EDT- so good you found us!


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Hoping you get the three day weekend! You need some down time for yourself


Nope...found out today that I am working tomorrow but only for 6 hours and then knitting group in the afternoon. I started on tomorrow's project today and it is an important one so I don't mind doing it. I still get Saturday and Sunday off at this point.


----------



## Sorlenna

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


And we are so happy you are back! A big hug for you!


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Thanks Joy! And double thanks for "helping friends" with the squares. Wish I was nearer to give you a hand.


I wish you were, too, Kate, so that we could chat up a storm while working on the squares.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> you sure are moving right along on the squares. how is the poison ivy? --- sam


Poison ivy blisters all gone now; some healing spots from places where the itching got out of hand before the trip to Urgent Care on Tim's birthday. AND plenty of reddish, darker spots that may take some weeks to lighten up or disappear altogether.
I'd hoped to finish up the last 3 squares on that smaller throw today but never even got to them.

I did manage to mend several small holes in a boughten sweater of DGGD's mom's. I couldn't find any crochet thread small enough to use but managed using sewing thread and a sewing needle--even managed to hide the light colored thread within the orange yarn in a stripe.

Transporting goslings tomorrow mid-day before DGGD comes for a few hours while all of her grown-ups must go to or haven't gotten off from work yet. Will pick up SIL and take them both home-- then back with Tim to prep dinner.

A neighbor shared a bunch of zucchini, yellow crook-neck squash and a very nice cucumber with us today. Tim and I found a very large and lovely eggplant and some Roma tomatoes at the grocer's today. That will make a lovely meal tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now. 

We still hope to move.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam will post the link tomorrow at about 5 pm., EDT- so good you found us!


Welcome back Marj! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


Welcome back dear friend. I have a different avatar name from when you were on before but I do remember you and the adventures of Hobo. Sorry about the hand but congratulations on the new computer. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


Hooray for the good news!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> The one we just used is 1 gallon white vinegar 2 cups Epsom salt
> and 1/4 cup blue dawn dish soap


So Epsom or table salt...Yay...I have both. DH went down and got a 2 gallon sprayer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto
Welcome back!


pacer said:


> A hearty welcome back to the group. Sorry to hear of the troubles with the nerves in your hand, but delighted that you can join us once again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for the info. Wonder if Medicare pays for these for diabetics? That would be a factor for Connie.


With having so much trouble with my feet I am thinking about getting these also. I can't wear the special shoes that have the raised arches and raised area around the toes though. Wonder if these are like that?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, sorry the camping trip was cut short with things getting soaked. A wet bed is definitely not good. Hope things dry out well for you and that you have a wonderful time camping with the grandchildren.

Here's to NO hail. Not what you need for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, so sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


Awwww, I'm sorry too Kansasg-ma. Heartbreaking to lose a pet. Sounds like a ripe-old age and I'm sure had a life filled with love. A nice tribute that this pet will be so missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> On the top shelf where I couldn't see pushed way back....just happened to fall down when I pulled out a storage box with thread in it.


Think you are going to have to buy a special tin just for your dongles. Maybe something pretty and decorative that will be noticeable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I am planning on going this year. It's only about 2 1/2 hours from me. I will try to bring some if I can remember. I already don't remember what I signed up for!
> 
> Tami


Have to laugh as I'm  also embarrassed to say I have forgotten. I'm wondering if it is still on the form we filled in and sent back to Gwen as a PDF. Maybe it is still on that????

Almost forgot, that is fantastic that you are coming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:

Maybe I'm reincarnated Chinese. Have always had very small feet.



martina said:


> I have that problem too. Though I have now found a great shop that sell small shoes only. Wonderful!


They did get bigger with age but mainly in width. Now if I leave footprints in the sand my foot is as wide as it is long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I miss Caren. I'm sure she is so busy but do think of her and pray all are ok.


----------



## iamsam

i really dislike being cold - i have been known to turn on the heat when it gets that low. --- sam



KateB said:


> Cold??? That's a nice spring day! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

i told you - just toss it out into the universe - if it is meant to come back it will. --- sam --- glad it decided to fall out of the closet.



Gweniepooh said:


> On the top shelf where I couldn't see pushed way back....just happened to fall down when I pulled out a storage box with thread in it.


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for the info. Wonder if Medicare pays for these for diabetics? That would be a factor for Connie.


They are just regular shoes so i don't know about that


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> Welcome back dear friend. I have a different avatar name from when you were on before but I do remember you and the adventures of Hobo. Sorry about the hand but congratulations on the new computer. :thumbup:


She may not recognise your name either


----------



## machriste

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


Glad it's over for Pat, and your results will be back to you very soon.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry Kansas g-ma - that is a hard thing to do - healing energy zomming to wrap themselves around all of you. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had a call from DD that they had to put down her beloved dog, Remi. He was a lhaso apso, loyal family dog but a bit obnoxious with other dogs. I used to go down and babysit when they went on cruises because vet hated having him and dog hated being there. He was 14 yrs old, diabetic, having trouble getting around, so probably needed to be done, just very hard for DD#1. I will miss him, too.
> 
> We've got a much nicer day today-- not so hot again but tomorrow is to be the hottest yet. I have a fair to judge in the morning, then DD#2 and DGD#3 are coming for the weekend. You may not hear much from me over the weekend.


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> With having so much trouble with my feet I am thinking about getting these also. I can't wear the special shoes that have the raised arches and raised area around the toes though. Wonder if these are like that?


These do not have a high arch as i cant wear those either and they don't curve up at the toe like tennis shoes do


----------



## iamsam

good gracious miss marge - what a treat - welcome back. so glad you got a new computer and can once again visit us as often as you have in the past. we still have your empty chair with your name on it so sit down - have a cuppa and tell us what you have been doing. --- sam



marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


----------



## Sorlenna

Glad you found your dongle, Gwen--and still have the old computer that it works with!

I finally got enough in my paypal account to order the new yarn for the revised pattern on the Charlotte--will use the Swish for something else (after two froggings and washings, it seems a bit "infirm" for the design). So I plan to start on that again when the yarn arrives. Meanwhile, working on another toddler sweater and then we shall see. I still need to get the pattern for the chain links (the last one I posted) polished up and get some better pictures.


----------



## iamsam

excellent news Shirley - we all know yours it going to be good news also. if you move - how much yarn are you needing to pack after all the sweaters you have been making? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


----------



## iamsam

heard from caren yesterday - busy yes - the barn isn't going up yet but when it does it should go quickly. stepfather is at home - she is holding it together - has been resting more. don't know when we will hear from her on the forum. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I miss Caren. I'm sure she is so busy but do think of her and pray all are ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, great to hear that Pat is doing well.

It has been pouring for over an hour & still lots of thunder but thankfully no hail. The radar shows a huge storm so it will keep raining for a while.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everybody, It looks like I have missed quite a bit of this this week. My DD and I just took a trip and ended up staying a week. Today I was busy taking an injured bird to a nature center, what an adventure that was! I just didn't think is was so far away. I have been so exausted from taking Benadryl for my poison ivy I just wish it would go away!
Anyway, It looks like some good news for you and DH Designer! Caren I hope the work on the barn gets going soon. I'm glad you step dad is home. Hang in there. We do miss you.
I have to keep reading and find out what else is happening here. Prayers and hugs nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've been keeping it hanging from my tall thread spool holder or plugged into my computer for now but you are right....need to find a place it WILL NOT disappear on me again.....LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> Think you are going to have to buy a special tin just for your dongles. Maybe something pretty and decorative that will be noticeable.


----------



## nittergma

Welcome back! Maybe I joined after you left so I will be looking forward to reading your posts and getting to know you. What sort of hand work to you like to do? No fun about nerve problems! nittergma


thewren said:


> good gracious miss marge - what a treat - welcome back. so glad you got a new computer and can once again visit us as often as you have in the past. we still have your empty chair with your name on it so sit down - have a cuppa and tell us what you have been doing. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear of an update---pretty much what I suspected. She knows we miss her and send her our best and think and pray for her and her family every day.



thewren said:


> heard from caren yesterday - busy yes - the barn isn't going up yet but when it does it should go quickly. stepfather is at home - she is holding it together - has been resting more. don't know when we will hear from her on the forum. --- sam


----------



## purl2diva

Great news about Pat. I'm sure you'll be happy when all the tests results are in and you can begin to make plans for your move.


----------



## flyty1n

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


So glad that ordeal is over for a few months and all is well. I have high hopes you will shortly be "in the pink" as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Check your email Cashmeregma....I just sent you a copy of your registration form....LOL



Cashmeregma said:


> Have to laugh as I'm  also embarrassed to say I have forgotten. I'm wondering if it is still on the form we filled in and sent back to Gwen as a PDF. Maybe it is still on that????
> 
> Almost forgot, that is fantastic that you are coming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got an email from her and she said that SF was moving home and they were alternating caring for him. Very stressful and tiring I'm sure.


Cashmeregma said:


> I miss Caren. I'm sure she is so busy but do think of her and pray all are ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will we be able to purchase the boy sweater you recently posted on your revelry page?



Sorlenna said:


> Glad you found your dongle, Gwen--and still have the old computer that it works with!
> 
> I finally got enough in my paypal account to order the new yarn for the revised pattern on the Charlotte--will use the Swish for something else (after two froggings and washings, it seems a bit "infirm" for the design). So I plan to start on that again when the yarn arrives. Meanwhile, working on another toddler sweater and then we shall see. I still need to get the pattern for the chain links (the last one I posted) polished up and get some better pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley --- that's excellent news on Pat's good report. I'm sure he'll be diligent in the follow up--good idea. I hope you get equally good news on your test results. I'm sure you're now firmly planning to move when you can. Wish I were around to help you out===it's such hard work.

Welcome back, Marge. Glad to have you with us again.

Joy--hope the hassles of the poison ivy will be over soon. I can't even take Benadryl; it makes me hyper rather than sleepy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You may need to go to the doctor for that poison ivy. I believe Ohio Joy ended up having to do that.


nittergma said:


> Hi everybody, It looks like I have missed quite a bit of this this week. My DD and I just took a trip and ended up staying a week. Today I was busy taking an injured bird to a nature center, what an adventure that was! I just didn't think is was so far away. I have been so exausted from taking Benadryl for my poison ivy I just wish it would go away!
> Anyway, It looks like some good news for you and DH Designer! Caren I hope the work on the barn gets going soon. I'm glad you step dad is home. Hang in there. We do miss you.
> I have to keep reading and find out what else is happening here. Prayers and hugs nittergma


----------



## Railyn

We made a trip to Dallas today as DH had to visit an eye dr. at the request of the VA. DH is trying to get his disability upped. He has several problems from Viet Nam and Agent Orange. Then we went to an organic food store. Got some vegetabables. I wanted to get some fish but knew it wasn't wise as we had about an hour drive home and it was hot. Actually we stopped for lunch too so it was more like 2 hours. We missed the bad traffic which was good. Poor DH doesn't like my driving but that is OK 'cause I don't like him either.
We are still feeding 6 or 7 cats, depending who shows up for dinner. We haven't been able to touch any of them. Momma Cat is the most friendly but the kittens are still very stiddish. They are cute but definately aren't pets. I am enjoying watching them play so get some pleasure out of them.


----------



## nittergma

Joy, did you find out it was poison ivy and not something from the squares? I had it too and still itch but it'll be gone soon. I can still help when you're ready.


jheiens said:


> Poison ivy blisters all gone now; some healing spots from places where the itching got out of hand before the trip to Urgent Care on Tim's birthday. AND plenty of reddish, darker spots that may take some weeks to lighten up or disappear altogether.
> I'd hoped to finish up the last 3 squares on that smaller throw today but never even got to them.
> 
> I did manage to mend several small holes in a boughten sweater of DGGD's mom's. I couldn't find any crochet thread small enough to use but managed using sewing thread and a sewing needle--even managed to hide the light colored thread within the orange yarn in a stripe.
> 
> Transporting goslings tomorrow mid-day before DGGD comes for a few hours while all of her grown-ups must go to or haven't gotten off from work yet. Will pick up SIL and take them both home-- then back with Tim to prep dinner.
> 
> A neighbor shared a bunch of zucchini, yellow crook-neck squash and a very nice cucumber with us today. Tim and I found a very large and lovely eggplant and some Roma tomatoes at the grocer's today. That will make a lovely meal tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider

Have just caught up with you all. One day and so much happens. Glad to hear Pats test went so well and just know your results will be good and then packing up the yarn and away you will go. 
Julie, wish I was there for the fresh bread and pasta. You are some cook.
Sam, love the cooler temps, I just love 60 and 70 degrees. 
Puplover, glad you found some shoes, I will check them out. My feet always bother me and with work I am on them all day and they are so fussy about what shoes we wear. 
Rain in the camper, not good!!! Doesn't make for pleasant dreams.
Sorry to hear about the fur baby being put to sleep. Have had to do that to many times?
Love the brides in red!! 
Gwen, anything you make I know will be so special. I so wish I could join you all and meet everyone. Someday!!! 
Another slow day at the antique store, keep forgetting to bring my IPad to take pictures. Junes sister takes such beautiful pictures. 
Hope caren is ok. As Dawn said I read each entry and say a prayer for all as I read .


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Will we be able to purchase the boy sweater you recently posted on your revelry page?


I'll have it up as soon as I get the polishing done on the writing part and add the pictures--would you be interested in testing?


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much. When we were in NewZealand in the early 70's I did copper carvings of New Zealand people and carvings. I ended up in business and really enjoyed myself. Pat would frame them and we would sell them in Auckland in different stores, and then I got into doing special requests. We kept the business until we headed back to Canada. We lived just north of where Julie lives, overlooking Manly Bay . Wonderful memories. Lots of stories.
> 
> I was very lucky to be featured in the New Zealand Women's weekly which was a very big honor. We went back twice since l973 and my copper pictures were still on the walls of all my friends'homes with copies of the write up framed too. I am still in touch with a lot of them. We lived just north of Julie on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Happy memories. I am posting the article. I think if you click on view and zoom you will be able to read the article.


~~~That same beautiful smile! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> We made a trip to Dallas today as DH had to visit an eye dr. at the request of the VA. I wanted to get some fish but knew it wasn't wise as we had about an hour drive home and it was hot.


When I lived in TX, we would carry a cooler in the trunk and if we bought something frozen, we'd buy a bag of ice and put it all in there--it came in handy when we were going south and passed by the shrimp trucks that sometimes sold on the side of the road. 

Caren, you're in my thoughts, dear. I know it's not easy.

Shirley, glad for your good news.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would love to BUT I am working my dogs off so to speak with making the totes and other things for the KAP so I don't know when I'd get around to doing it. Thank you for the offer though. I will be getting it once it is on your site. I hope to make it and one I other pattern for a little boy of a former colleagues. He is just 1 1/2 yrs so I have time still.



Sorlenna said:


> I'll have it up as soon as I get the polishing done on the writing part and add the pictures--would you be interested in testing?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Starting to burn out.....sitting at the machine all day my back is tired so I'm going to go sit in the massaging recliner a bit and then hit the hay. Tomorrow will try to check in in the a.m. but will head up to the mountains around 1:30ish to deliver DH & DD their care package....do expect DD to come home with me. 
According to her text she's pooped.....LOL

Prayers for everyone. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this posted on facebook by one of my dear author friends. I thought it was worth sharing here because it uses crochet as the example....enjoy! =)


~~~Good story. DH used a similar story line when he was teaching (he was a business prof), but he used farmers. Another group that really uses skill and hard work to produce....plus they have the added vargaries of nature, over which they have absolutely no control! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> A hearty welcome back to the group. Sorry to hear of the troubles with the nerves in your hand, but delighted that you can join us once again.


Marlark, wonderful to hear from you again and sorry about computer and health problems. Here's hoping you will be able to join us each week now!


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Will now go back and see what i have misses over weekend, sun is trying to shine and wind has dropped so might be nice this afternoon


~~~LOVE the hydrangeas. We don't have any blossoms this year. I think the hard winter did us in. We have leaves but no blooms. :-(


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Have to laugh as I'm  also embarrassed to say I have forgotten. I'm wondering if it is still on the form we filled in and sent back to Gwen as a PDF. Maybe it is still on that????
> 
> Almost forgot, that is fantastic that you are coming. :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If you kept a copy of what you sent, then you k now what you signed up for.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


Thank you for the good news on Pat, and good luck with your results. It's been a long tiring and rather rough road hasn't it? Your positive outlook is such a good example to the rest of us. Hugs, Lin


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in for the day. Back to hot weather again with nearly 100F degrees today so I'll be staying inside! We'll have DGS all day today -- he is allergic to cats and although he was on antihistamine while around our DS's house before and after his company picnic, DGS developed some wheezing. DD#2 kept him at rest, etc. yesterday, but he was still having breathing issues last night so she's taking him to the doctor this a.m. and then bringing him over. It will be a movie and knitting day.
> 
> DD#1 called yesterday and seems bored and generally depressed that she's housebound without being able to drive and feeling over dependent on girlfriends, etc. So, DH will head down there Wednesday and take her to her surgery follow up and keep her company for a couple of days and then I'll head down there the following week for a few days and will do some deep cleaning and more food preparation. She should be able to hobble and even put weight on the leg by then so she can get her own meals from the refrigerator to the microwave, etc. I'll have to miss the Chicago Yarn Crawl (don't need to be spending the money anyway and it's always too much temptation when I see all the beautiful yarns- besides, I'll have ample opportunity to buy at the MW Stitches Show. I'll stay down there until about the 5th or 6th and then head back home. DH will head off for his fishing trip and I'll be going to the Stitches Show. DH is gone all the next week so I'll be here with the DGS after camp every day. Once that week is over, I may go down again before the niece's Texas wedding reception at the end of the month. DD#1 should be ready to start school when it opens---at least I hope so. I would think that she would be able to drive after 6 weeks of rehab...she'll still have the PIC line, but she should still be able to manage that. We'll see.
> 
> I'll be stopping in to see niece/nephew and great nephew tomorrow after my doctor's appointment. He's doing very well and the antibiotics are kicking the infection...they're hopeful that once off the antibiotics, that the kidney and liver enzymes will return to normal...the organs are still functioning--just some minor complications. He'll hopefully be home within two weeks.
> 
> Whew...lots going on.


~~~WOW.....right - LOTS going on! At least things seem to be on an up-swing and improving. Comforting & healing energies all wending toward you & family! Being a mom...it doesn't end at 18, does it. :thumbup: Don't forget yourself!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Mom did have another heart attack last night. They are doing a catheterization right now and he will take care of what he finds hopefully. She was worried and scared going in this time always before she has been positive and upbeat. Some friends have her DH and they are on their way down. He does not remember being told that she would be sent to Bloomington etc I did not tell her that as she doesn't need that stress right now. Thank you and please keep the prayers coming.will update you when I can.


~~~Prayers and all sorts of healing energies coming to you and your mom! She will recover...she has a positive attitude toward life, and that helps a lot! Take care....we are all in your corner!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...Pacer posted this in last weeks KTP:
> 
> Check out...http://www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/
> 
> Sam posted a recipe also so I will see if I can find his too.


~~~I like this recipe because it deals with the issue I had when I tried them before.....they fall apart very easily! It has hints as to how to deal with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> excellent news Shirley - we all know yours it going to be good news also. if you move - how much yarn are you needing to pack after all the sweaters you have been making? --- sam


When I get all my yarn and sweaters in 'tubs' I will take a picture. unbelievable. Pat walked in the door and i was packing up the sweaters. He went and brought me in two more tubs so that I wouldn't have to 'push my sweaters' so that it might hurt the shape' He really is a keeper.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up a 4 am and was headed out with the hikers by 5. They got headed out about 8 a.m. The first day is just hiking to the Appalachian Trail head (beginning). It is 8 miles in. Everyone was excited. When Hannah was trying to take her backpack out to load into the car Sydney knew something was up and was doing his best to keep her from going out the door.


~~~Impressive group! Proud of them & their adventure!
Have any of them read Bill Bryson's book about the Appalacian Trail....A Walk in the Woods? An AWESOME book....and a MUST for anyone walking the App. Trail. Might make a good b'day or Christmas gift for any of these adventurers. Bill Bryson is one of America's real treasures! Fantastic author!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Have taken a short nap but am still so tired. Fixed spaghetti last night so will have some leftovers for lunch then maybe sleep a bit more.


~~~Just actching up on missed sleep. It is said you need to catch up on it. Can't just toss the missed hours aside.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Oh Kaye, I'm late getting to read here, but wanted to add my "sorries" to you. Unfortunately, so many of us know what it's like to lose pet friend. It's just plain hard! Glad he's resting near you.
> 
> Weekend has been CRAZY here!! Jack needed another biopsy because they didn't get enough tissue the first time. At first that made me want to sock the surgeon, but when it was explained how unpredictable it can be, I calmed down. So first the radiologist said he wouldn't recommend another because of the partially collapsed lung from the first one, then the surgeon talked about the risks and the possibility of a chest tube, but they did it. Of course there was a pneumothorax again and we were in the hospital from 9 am to about 3:30 with hourly chest x-rays after the biopsy. Jack's relatives flew in at 11 am that morning and thankfully, they rented a car. They are at Minnehaha Falls today, going to the Mall of America after that. I'm going to work with my watercolor mentor for a couple hours this afternoon. That should settle me down. The visitors fly out tomorrow am.


~~~Sure hope things are getting back on an even keel for all of you. Surounding hugs and prayers for you & Jack. Relax with the watercoloring....it's good to take time out.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> very true - and it is good for them to lose once in a while to teach them good sportsmanship. and our boys did have fun - they were disappointed they didn't get a trophy but they had fun. --- sam


~~~Also....a win is a great celebration, but no real analysis. When one loses....you tend to think about the game in detail, and think about what "went wrong" or how the other team did better, etc. It can be more of a learning experience in the long run. Which, in turn can only improve the next game, IF the kids can see it that way. All part of turning a negative into a positive.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> She had orthopedic arthroscopic surgery on a knee that had had already 3 surgeries. This time for a torn meniscus. Came through surgery fine and then developed a hospital born infection (staph. auerrus) and had to go back in for several aspirations to remove the fluid and have it analyzed and then a very long day with surgery late in the evening to clean it out and scrape out some of the infected tissue. She stopped breathing for a few seconds when they first put her under anesthetic so they ended up double-tubing her. So right now, she's had a PIC line put in and she'll be giving herself an antibiotic called cefazolin push through the PIC line 3 times a day.
> 
> She's now recovering at home--on crutches and no weight bearing for several more days. She's hobbling around on crutches. We're hoping that she will get a boot cast so that she can walk better---she'll probably have the brace until she has the knee total reconstructed. She blew out her ACL in H.S. basket ball and has all kinds of trouble with her right knee. The knee is out of alignment with the upper and lower bones so she'll always have a problem with stability of the knee until she has it redone...that will
> probably happen at the end of this next school year.
> 
> She had a very busy summer planned as the director for Bell Braillle camps for the blind in several cities, but she had to cancel all of those and is worried about being able to start this school year on time. Right now, she's basically bored and feeling lonely.


~~~Does she know how to knit? :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> carol - a safe trip west - buy lots of yarn - come home safe and sound - don't forget to take lots of pictures. --- sam


~~~Thanks, Sam. I have several needle projects to work on during the trip....hope I can get used to knitting in the car.
I'll take lots of pictures...not guaranteeing the quality. There are some very good photographers on the KTP! Hope to share along the way.


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> since when do you have a dh? or am i reading that wrong? --- sam


Should have been DS. No DH for a very long time. Now, just thank God he is someone else's problem!

Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> calling all mothers - you should see this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/17/lost-now-found-photos-motherhood_n_5523482.html


~~~Not only the last 50 years, but all around the world! :thumbup: Thanks, Sam


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I keep forgetting to say congratulations on the promotion.
> 
> ~~~Me, too....but we all know it is very well deserved! AND long overdue! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....tonight I am exhausted.....tried playing around with the new sewing/embroidery machine for a few hours....works like a charm but was getting way to tired. Fell asleep in my recliner around 5 and woke up at 7:30. Just fed the animals and made myself a bowl of cereal. Quite frankly I'm now ready for bed and it's only 8:30 pm here. I'm sure I'll go to be quite early. I am looking forward to the quiet for at least a few days.
> 
> Last night few had a strange woman ring our door bell at lose to midnight. Asked me if I'd give her a ride to the trailer park behind our property; she had her arm in a cast and was barefoot. Of course I said no but handed her the phone to call someone (wouldn't have done that had I been home alone). She couldn't reach anyone. I said I'd get her some help and she suddenly said no, no, she didn't need help and hurried down my steps, picked up a concealed bag & shoes and left. I called the police and told them what had happened and they came out and did a look around the area. Let me say, I'm not cold hearted but where we live is not the best of areas; since home was built in 1875 some very undesirable folks have moved into the area....crack house less than a mile from our home, etc....hispanic gangs live in much of the trailer parks behind us....just not the area I'd choose to live if not for the fact that this is the family property. You wouldn't believe some of the strange things that have occurred. Anyway, that said, love the prospect of the quiet and know the dogs will be a great protection AND I don't open the door to strangers if I'm home alone. Would appreciate prayers of safety while everyone gone though.


~~~Absolutely protective prayers surrounding you. Be cautious.....don't let people see inside....she was possibly "casing the joint". I would not give her the phone to use, but dial the phone for her, etc. She could so easily have run off with your phone. Glad you are safe. STAY that way!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> ...
> Julie, wish I was there for the fresh bread and pasta. You are some cook.
> ...
> Love the brides in red!!
> ...


Just trying to make something interesting, out of simple ingredients- my larder is very bare compared with former times- not looking forward to the rent increase- that happens in September- I will be paying off my teeth till late next year- that will make a difference when I don't have that bill. And this trip to Sydney will take about 2 1/2 years to pay back- it won't be a regular feature of my life.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Im finally home, they did the cathaterization and found three blockages, two of which he put stents in the third he said wouldnt benefit from one. This was in the artery on the back of her heart. She had a quadruple bypass in 2006 in Vegas then moved home and in 2010 she had heart issues again and at that point they told us part of the bypass had failed, was completely blocked, nothing they could do for that part, some permanent damage done to her heart and they put a couple of stents in another artery to open some blockages then. Today, the dr. said that those stents are completely blocked, nothing he could do with them, and she has two arteries left. She has finally 90% accepted the fact that her DH has dementia/alzheimers whatever you wish term it and he is having some health issues with psa levels (prostrate) and possibly a failed hernia operation. Some friends brought him to Bloomington today after he went to the local hospital not remembering that she was transferred and when they got there, one friend told me he had been to the bathroom at least twice before they left and at some point on the way down had an accident. Well, I'm not sure he was even aware of the fact that he had the accident and I didn't want to embarrass him so asked the male friend that was with him to run to the mall across the street and get him some new underwear and a pair of shorts. He did and got him to change in bathroom otherwise he would have just been in wet clothes all day and mom would have been completely stressed and upset had she seen him that way. She did come through this really well, and should be home tomorrow and is taking him to see a urologist on Wednesday so I did share that info with her so she can tell the dr. She is wanting me to sign to be his POA if something happens to her and that is just stressing me beyond belief. They have only been married 4 years, I have only known him for 8, 5 of which they lived in Vegas. We dont really know each other, there is no real bond there. He has never been married, has no children, does have a brother. I put a phone call in to his brother this evening and updated him on the real situation going on here and so hopefully he will step in a bit and say if something happens to mom that he will take care of his brother. I don't mean to sound heartless I would never leave him without someone to care for him but I'm just not sure that its my place to be the one to take care of him.
> 
> Im exhausted and cant think anymore. Im going to bed thank you all for the prayers! I appreciate all of you so much.
> 
> Hugs


~~~{{{{{{comforting hugs}}}}}} surrounding you. Lots to take in and readjust to. I'm glad you will call on others to help, instead of trying to do it all yourself. Wise, you are, to realise your limitations and the need for others to contribute....and for you to care for you and yours.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I kept thinking I was forgetting to say something and just remembered....Carol I hope you have a wonderful trip. Enjoy going to different LYSs.....


~~~Thanks! We are excited about the trip. We have plans to see so many friends and family. A "new" baby (9 mos old) we have never met, another we first saw at 4 months, and is now 4 years old! Another baby only 1 month old! SO many babies! And I still have SO much knitting to get done! Plus...so many friends to see. Among them....lots of people I lived with in Liberia....45 years ago! We were an eclectic group....Peace Corps, Ford Foundation, Fulbrights, missionaries, and miscellaneous others....all together on a college campus in the middle of the bush. Needless to say, we got to know each other well. Really looking forward to that reunion!
Hope I get some good pictures.


----------



## cmaliza

Sandy said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. I would like to ask for prayers for all of the forest fires in Washington, Oregon, Canada and Idaho to be put out soon. We aren't hearing any news of any of the fires other than ours and they are the worst in the state's history. The largest one (Carlton complex) has burned over 243,000 acres ( 5 times the size of Seattle) sand 0% contained. The other fires are 10% and 75% contained.
> 
> Thank you all for your all your well wishes.
> 
> With that I am caught up! Off to find something for dinner.


~~~absolutely! And also protective prayers for the firefighters out there doing battle.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, we watched State Fair the last time I was down there followed by Music Man and Oklahoma!


~~~All great shows! Did you sing along? I would have. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Welcome back! Maybe I joined after you left so I will be looking forward to reading your posts and getting to know you. What sort of hand work to you like to do? No fun about nerve problems! nittergma


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Today is a day to get the laundry done. I have been busy with sewing, etc. and the laundry got put aside. No more. Today is the day.
> We have had some fun and interesting days. Friday night DD1 and DGS came over for dinner. I cooked for about 10 people and there were only 4 of us. We enjoyed left-overs the rest of the week-end. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday as he had a rather late drs. apt. This was with his diabetic dr. Dr. said that DH is doing good. Liked the 40 plus pound weight loss.
> CHurch this week was a concert by a groupe called "Light" from a Baptist University in California. I have never heard such a wonderful group. I was so blessed by their music. They sang old hymns with a new arrangement. So blessed. Took me a long time to unwind. DH wasn't feeling well enough to go do church so being alone, I drove the long way home so I would think and unwind.
> My grandson is getting married Aug 3. They have a tight budget so I am doing the cake. The wedding theme is peacocks. yesterday I found some beautiful peacock feathers, bright colored and with a little glitter on them. I also found a cute little fake glass floral arrangement with the right colors so I am going to use it as the cake topper. Should be a fun project. I am really looking forward to it. The cake will not be huge as there will be less than 50 guests. The grooms cake will be chocolate and shaped like Texas. Borrowed a pan from DD.
> I need to attend to the laundry and get the day's chores done.
> Happy knitting one and all.


~~~We want a picture of the cake! It sounds lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Carol, sounds like you have a fun trip planned, hope all goes well. Enjoy visiting all your old & new(babies) friends.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note....just heard from Jynx....is situating mom in a home AND she and DH will be attending the KAP! So excited with all the new and former folks planning on attending. Think we will be up around 23-25 at this point.
> 
> WHOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Don't forget deadline to register and sign up for shirts is absolutely July 31st! If you need a registration for PM me with your email address and I'll send you the form.


~~~Good news all around!


----------



## gagesmom

Made this one up tonight to go with the other hats for the craft table.
Going back to catch up, but posting my hat I made up tonight.

Jayne Cobb hat by Carissa Browning on Ravelry.


Caught up and probably off to bed soon.

Welcome back Marlark Marj. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Just jumping on really quick to thank you all for the prayers. Mom is home got home last night about 7:30 p.m. took forever for them to process her discharge from the hospital. She is doing pretty good, and is coming around to some of the changes that she needs to make. Will try and catch up later, though we have a family cookout on Saturday and this is my week to work all week so lots to get done before Saturday and I lost two days already!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs for all


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I would post a picture or two from DGD's Christening on July 6. Her gown was made from my wedding gown.


~~~Beautiful gown! Beautiful baby! Beautiful G'ma! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a wonderful safe trip Carol. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~That's the plan! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Rhubarb custard pie is my very favorite way to eat rhubarb--if I can't get in onto a fresh piece of warm, home-made bread.
> 
> I've managed to join 27 of the squares for the smaller throw for the KAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> After I read the Gary Paulsen books I am donating them to the reading program my BFF has teaching at that place for troubled teens from gangs and bad life situations. She tells me I wouldn't believe the things these children on up to young adults in their 20's have gone through. Learning to read will give them a new chance in life. I gave her the two I have already read and she was shocked I knew about these books and was thrilled to have them. She didn't have the two I gave her. I told her there were some violent nature parts in them but she said that helps them to talk about the things they have been through and get things out. Thank you so much for telling me about them.


~~So glad you enjoyed them. He is one of my favorite authors. Glad the books will be going to a good home.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, sounds like you have a fun trip planned, hope all goes well. Enjoy visiting all your old & new(babies) friends.


~~~Thanks Bonnie....that's our plan! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Wow....can't believe I caught up....just in time for a new TP. Tomorrow is packing day.....hope I don't get too far behind....but I probably will. oh well.....g'nite all. Prayers & hugs for all!


----------



## KateB

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


So nice to see you back Marge! :thumbup: I'll happily PM you the link for the KTP.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. 

I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise! 
We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
photo from yesterday...


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely protective prayers surrounding you. Be cautious.....don't let people see inside....she was possibly "casing the joint". I would not give her the phone to use, but dial the phone for her, etc. She could so easily have run off with your phone. Glad you are safe. STAY that way!


My DH is so suspicious of people he won't even ask someone to use our camera to take a photo of the two of us in case they hop it with said camera! Leads to many photos of 'him on holiday' or 'me on holiday'! Reminds me of a story when I was in York on holiday with the girls, and an American girl very kindly asked if we wanted her to take a photo of the 4 of us together. I'm afraid the 'common language' got in the way as when my friend replied, "Aye, go on then," the poor girl went! She must have thought we were so rude! By the time we figured out why she had walked off so abruptly she had disappeared so we never got to explain and apologise!


----------



## sugarsugar

I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL

In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a wonderful time was had by all....great to see everyone in the photo...I think I've seen these ladies post in the Connections thread.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable == wouldn't it be nice to be able to get her and my little DGD together? DS sent me a text message the other day of DGD up on all 4's ready to crawl. She was attempting it when I was up there last week-end....the photo proved she succeeded although the look on her face was so determined--it didn't look like she was enjoying it at all.



sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So nice to see you back Marge! :thumbup: I'll happily PM you the link for the KTP.


As you say Kate, great minds think alike- now I know how to cut and paste using Ctrl I was going to have sent Marge the link! I may still do it on email, just in case!


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable == wouldn't it be nice to be able to get her and my little DGD together? DS sent me a text message the other day of DGD up on all 4's ready to crawl. She was attempting it when I was up there last week-end....the photo proved she succeeded although the look on her face was so determined--it didn't look like she was enjoying it at all.


It sure would. I bet she thinks she is very clever now. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


Has Saxon Lady been to her Garden Party to meet the Queen, yet? Your day sounds idyllic!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> My DH is so suspicious of people he won't even ask someone to use our camera to take a photo of the two of us in case they hop it with said camera! Leads to many photos of 'him on holiday' or 'me on holiday'! Reminds me of a story when I was in York on holiday with the girls, and an American girl very kindly asked if we wanted her to take a photo of the 4 of us together. I'm afraid the 'common language' got in the way as when my friend replied, "Aye, go on then," the poor girl went! She must have thought we were so rude! By the time we figured out why she had walked off so abruptly she had disappeared so we never got to explain and apologise!


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


You can see where the family gets their looks!


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> Joy, did you find out it was poison ivy and not something from the squares? I had it too and still itch but it'll be gone soon. I can still help when you're ready.


Noni, it is getting better but the doctor made the diagnosis of poison ivy definite. She prescribed meds and everything is much improved now.

I know that I got it from yarn--just don't know which one(s). It started when I was working with the squares and got much worse when working with some rug yarns I'd been given from an elderly woman's estate. I haven't been working outdoors nor has anyone been burning in the area.

Now I'm using a cloth between my arms and the squares for the smaller throw. Since I don't know just where the problem lies, I'm being careful.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's output- two simple scarves- crocheted chains, knotted together, with overhand knots at intervals- blue for the 6 year old- pink for the 4 year old whose birthday it is today. We are all going out for Tea (Evening Meal)


 :thumbup: Great job Julie. I hope you enjoyed your outing and meal.


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> To all: I am returning once more to the tea party after finally being able to get a new computer which is a windows 7 and so far has been someone difficult adjustment please add me to the list as I cannot find where the watched topics is. I have written to Lurker 2 regarding my absence and was able to get her on my phone e-mail. Most of the oldies kmow me as marlark marge which I have shortened when rejoining on as a new member. I have not replaced my wander8ng Hobo amd he has not returned so there will be no more adventures. I am glad to reestablish contact. I am not doing much hand work these days due to trouble with the
> nerves in my hand. I still go to the senior ctr. mostly twice a week and go on trips when possible. I have resigned as secretary of the project advisor committee as
> the loss of computer contact became unsurpassible.I will try to link up with them when they meet at the local ctr.
> Marlark Marge. MJW


So good to hear from you once again, Marge. I hope your health has improved since you were last visited the Tea Party.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


What good news, Shirley!!! I thought about you and Pat all day yesterday. And I continue to keep you both in my heart and my prayers.
I wish you could get your results earlier. It's hard to wait when all of your tests are finished. 
I'm praying you can move before the snow flies!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> heard from caren yesterday - busy yes - the barn isn't going up yet but when it does it should go quickly. stepfather is at home - she is holding it together - has been resting more. don't know when we will hear from her on the forum. --- sam


Glad Caren had time to send you a quick note. I know she's hoping she can get the barn built before bad weather sets in. 
I know she's tired....she's had a lot on her shoulders in the last few months.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


Such good news to wake up to!

Tami


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


Lovely ladies. Sounds like the perfect day. Thank you for sharing it.
Junek


----------



## Spider

What a beautiful granddaughter and grandmother. Purplefi, the day sounds like so much and the group looked like wonderful. 
Enjoying the morning coffee made it to weak this morning so will definetly need more when I get to work. They bought me my own coffee pot this year so I can sit and have coffee all day. So that was nice. Now if I could find someone to bring my favorite donut once in awhile to go with the coffee.!!!!! Better do a quick pick up before I have to go to work. Take care all.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


Lovely picture. The love just shines through. Serena is such a darling baby.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Have to laugh as I'm  also embarrassed to say I have forgotten. I'm wondering if it is still on the form we filled in and sent back to Gwen as a PDF. Maybe it is still on that????
> 
> Almost forgot, that is fantastic that you are coming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gwen was kind enough to send me an email. I've got desserts. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio

Pg 86. Quick breakfast and off to dr


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
She's having our family reunion Sat of next week. Praying for good weather. My chair does NOT like rain.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone else get that link in RUSSIAN?


 :shock: Nope, English for me.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.


That is so good to hear Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Purple-Fi , glad you had a good day with your group.you all look like you are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> i really dislike being cold - i have been known to turn on the heat when it gets that low. --- sam


Re 14c... me too Sam. There is NO way I could cope with the winters that you have over there. If I ever travel to the US it would have to be in the Summer. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> heard from caren yesterday - busy yes - the barn isn't going up yet but when it does it should go quickly. stepfather is at home - she is holding it together - has been resting more. don't know when we will hear from her on the forum. --- sam


Thanks for the update...


----------



## Gweniepooh

All of my family read it. Also, they are making a movie of it and they did some filming at the airport across the road from our home. Brantley walked over and met Nick Nolte, saw Robert Redford and Emma Thomson. They also have done some filming up at Amicalola Falls which is where I dropped everyone off.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Impressive group! Proud of them & their adventure!
> Have any of them read Bill Bryson's book about the Appalacian Trail....A Walk in the Woods? An AWESOME book....and a MUST for anyone walking the App. Trail. Might make a good b'day or Christmas gift for any of these adventurers. Bill Bryson is one of America's real treasures! Fantastic author!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture. It is so nice to put faces and names together. The LYS looks well stocked; a fun place to browse.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this picture....you should frame it.



sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm on day 4 with this stupid headache. I took some aspirin already but did not sleep well at all last night. :thumbdown: Still, gotta go to work. 

Hope it's gone by the end of today. At least it's not a true migraine.

Love the pic of you and Serena, Sugarsugar. 

June, I would love to have some of those swan feathers--not sure if that's allowed, though. Some birds are under strict protection.

Off into the day now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Note to those already registered for KAP or going to register* I will go through an do my best to place everyone on a committee for the cookout but can not guarantee you will get your #1 choice. Will do my best to get you on your 1st or 2nd choice but again can not guarantee that....remember we have almost 25 folks and only 4 categories.....I will then send everyone an email letting them know which committee they are on. The *chairperson* of each committee will be given your names and then you will be in contact with them concerning what you are contributing. For those flying in know that there are several grocery stores you can get something from rather than bringing something on the plane.

I know folks are getting excited but *Please respect this process*....this is the best way to make sure that we don't end up with all desserts or not taking into consideration dietary issues. (any food allergies were to be listed on the registration form).

I also will have a spread sheet and the original registration forms at the KAP in case you forget what you signed up for...and some last minute changes will most likely be an option if not overcrowded. I have kept the registration forms in order of having received them too. Remember the classes have size limits so unless the instructor allows more participants you also may not get all of the classes. Of course we can always get together after dinner on Friday or after the cookout on Saturday in the meeting room and those that learned in a class can show others the techniques, etc. We do have access to this room all weekend 24hrs a day as long as we don't become a rowdy bunch of knitters and disturb other patrons!

*Hugs to everyone. Also any last minute registrations needs to be done by JULY 31st. It's not too late to join in the fun!*


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry this headache is still lingering....not good. Any chance it could be a sinus infection or something? If you have any pepperment essential oil try sniffing (smell only) and see if it helps. It is suppose to help open the blood vessels; have a friend that uses it for migraines.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm on day 4 with this stupid headache. I took some aspirin already but did not sleep well at all last night. :thumbdown: Still, gotta go to work.
> 
> Hope it's gone by the end of today. At least it's not a true migraine.
> 
> Love the pic of you and Serena, Sugarsugar.
> 
> June, I would love to have some of those swan feathers--not sure if that's allowed, though. Some birds are under strict protection.
> 
> Off into the day now.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Welcome back, Marge!!! We've missed you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry this headache is still lingering....not good. Any chance it could be a sinus infection or something? If you have any pepperment essential oil try sniffing (smell only) and see if it helps. It is suppose to help open the blood vessels; have a friend that uses it for migraines.


I'm sure it's not an infection (pretty sure I know what's triggered it, but not much I can do about it at the moment, just try to relax and keep anxiety at bay). I haven't had one last this long for quite some time--it's in my neck/shoulders/back of the head. I did have some extra strong chamomile tea and I have lavender, too. I'll try the peppermint.


----------



## gagesmom

Fantastic photos from everyone. So happy that we all post pictures and we get to see what is going on in eachothers lives. Watch all our KP babies grow and change.

Prayers for all who are in need of them, also hugs for everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Noni, it is getting better but the doctor made the diagnosis of poison ivy definite. She prescribed meds and everything is much improved now.
> 
> I know that I got it from yarn--just don't know which one(s). It started when I was working with the squares and got much worse when working with some rug yarns I'd been given from an elderly woman's estate. I haven't been working outdoors nor has anyone been burning in the area.
> 
> Now I'm using a cloth between my arms and the squares for the smaller throw. Since I don't know just where the problem lies, I'm being careful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~All the squares should be washable....all are acryllic, right? Maybe you could do that? I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Is the rug yarn washable?
Please do be careful!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> What good news, Shirley!!! I thought about you and Pat all day yesterday. And I continue to keep you both in my heart and my prayers.
> I wish you could get your results earlier. It's hard to wait when all of your tests are finished.
> I'm praying you can move before the snow flies!
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~DITTO! Protective hugs & prayers to you!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren wrote:
heard from caren yesterday - busy yes - the barn isn't going up yet but when it does it should go quickly. stepfather is at home - she is holding it together - has been resting more. don't know when we will hear from her on the forum. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Glad Caren had time to send you a quick note. I know she's hoping she can get the barn built before bad weather sets in.
> I know she's tired....she's had a lot on her shoulders in the last few months.
> Junek


~~~If you write to her be sure to extend all our best wishes and hugs and prayers!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> All of my family read it. Also, they are making a movie of it and they did some filming at the airport across the road from our home. Brantley walked over and met Nick Nolte, saw Robert Redford and Emma Thomson. They also have done some filming up at Amicalola Falls which is where I dropped everyone off.


~~~Didn't know about the movie.....should be fantastic!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure it's not an infection (pretty sure I know what's triggered it, but not much I can do about it at the moment, just try to relax and keep anxiety at bay). I haven't had one last this long for quite some time--it's in my neck/shoulders/back of the head. I did have some extra strong chamomile tea and I have lavender, too. I'll try the peppermint.


I use Japanese mint oil & it really helps for both migraines & sinuses & you can also put it on the back of your neck to loosen the muscles. It has a potent smell but it sure helps.
I use it for migraines & only rarely have to use other drugs.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I'm on day 4 with this stupid headache. I took some aspirin already but did not sleep well at all last night. :thumbdown: Still, gotta go to work.
> 
> Hope it's gone by the end of today. At least it's not a true migraine.
> 
> Love the pic of you and Serena, Sugarsugar.
> 
> June, I would love to have some of those swan feathers--not sure if that's allowed, though. Some birds are under strict protection.
> 
> Off into the day now.


I've never heard of any restriction but it never came up.
There's a family with a large property several miles from where my sister lives. They had a lot of exotic animals you don't see in VA. That was years ago...I think they still have some. When my grandson was in pre-school, his class went there to see all the animals and birds. He's now 27 so it was a while ago. They had to stop having the classes come because of insurance regulations. I'm pretty sure the swans were originally theirs but with the creeks and waterways, they swim wherever they choose.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, Serena is growing like a weed & so cute, what a great picture.

June, your sisters photos are always so great. Someday I hope to get to that part of the world if I can get the farmer off the farm for more than 10 days at a time!

Purple, sounds like you had a great day. 

We are having another dreary day here, got another inch of rain last evening so no outside work today. We are soon going to have webbed feet. It's a good thing it has been getting very hot between rains so the ground doesn't get water logged. I'm sure my corn has grown a foot in the last week we were only gone to the lake for a day & a half & I could see the difference when we got home. Hard to believe it can jump so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:
Welcome back dear friend. I have a different avatar name from when you were on before but I do remember you and the adventures of Hobo. Sorry about the hand but congratulations on the new computer.



Pup lover said:


> She may not recognise your name either


Quite true as I was fairly new on KTP when she left. I did so enjoy her posts and have never forgotten her. At least Julie let us know how she was from time to time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 wrote:
Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now. 

We still hope to move.
___________________________________________

Shirley, so glad the procedure went well. Is he still in the hospital??? An answer to prayer for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Hi everybody, It looks like I have missed quite a bit of this this week. My DD and I just took a trip and ended up staying a week. Today I was busy taking an injured bird to a nature center, what an adventure that was! I just didn't think is was so far away. I have been so exausted from taking Benadryl for my poison ivy I just wish it would go away!
> Anyway, It looks like some good news for you and DH Designer! Caren I hope the work on the barn gets going soon. I'm glad you step dad is home. Hang in there. We do miss you.
> I have to keep reading and find out what else is happening here. Prayers and hugs nittergma


You have poison ivy too. Were you over gardening with Ohio Joy??? Hope you go to get some of the things they gave her that gave her relief and got it under control. How lovely of you to take the time to care for that injured bird. I often wished I could run a place like that myself. Sounds like you had a nice stay wherever you went since you decided to stay longer. Nice to have you back but so sorry it is with poison ivy.


----------



## purl2diva

This is what I worked on after my surgery. It took about two weeks as I frogged it about halfway through because I didn't like the color combinations. It is the Magic Cake Ruffled Shawl purchased on Ravelry. It uses sock yarn so you can do your own thing as far as adding colors, whether to do garter stitch or stockinette, etc. It's like a crazy quilt in knitting. Fun to do but hardly made a dent in my sock yarn leftovers. Still needs to blocked.

As usual, the colors are not true but you get the idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been keeping it hanging from my tall thread spool holder or plugged into my computer for now but you are right....need to find a place it WILL NOT disappear on me again.....LOL


That sounds like a good spot. Guess you would just need a special container if you move it from there. And now you have two. My goodness they are expensive though but it does sound like you earned money back with the things you made. I'm impressed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Marge, welcome back.
Left leg still bothering me. Back of knee feels like it does not want to straighten. Leg feels numb and achy at same time if that makes sense.
Down to one car. We really need to do something about that. Or rather DH has to. Old Prius won't stay in gear. Have offered to buy him new Prius. I have money in savings to buy cash. 
Being Friday he goes garage sailing. Since I didn't get ittogether early I missed window to take Maya out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Check your email Cashmeregma....I just sent you a copy of your registration form....LOL


Thanks for the heads-up since I'm so bad with email.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Re: Designers newspaper article when she lived in New Zealand.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~That same beautiful smile! :thumbup:


Yes, the smile and expression of the eyes. So lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Such beautiful talented lady.,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> When I lived in TX, we would carry a cooler in the trunk and if we bought something frozen, we'd buy a bag of ice and put it all in there--it came in handy when we were going south and passed by the shrimp trucks that sometimes sold on the side of the road.
> 
> Caren, you're in my thoughts, dear. I know it's not easy.
> 
> Shirley, glad for your good news.


I like to keep a cooler in my trunk also for those unexpected times. Can always buy a bag of ice if it is unexpected, but this allows me to shop and maybe stop somewhere else on the way home, etc. Now if I just could get DH to put it back after he takes it out for some reason or another. :wink: It really makes grocery shopping so much easier in summer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Starting to burn out.....sitting at the machine all day my back is tired so I'm going to go sit in the massaging recliner a bit and then hit the hay. Tomorrow will try to check in in the a.m. but will head up to the mountains around 1:30ish to deliver DH & DD their care package....do expect DD to come home with me.
> According to her text she's pooped.....LOL
> 
> Prayers for everyone. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


You should be leaving soon unless you meant am, which I doubt you did. Will be fun to see how many come back. Could be more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you kept a copy of what you sent, then you k now what you signed up for.


I know. Just sent it off but Gwenie to the rescue. I realized after I sent it what I had done.    When you fill it out one must be thinking (me)  that they would never forget. I actually think I remember, think it was appetizers, dying yarn, and one class - I have forgotten. I'll check the email and see if I'm correct.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Great job Julie. I hope you enjoyed your outing and meal.


It was good- although the baby was sick (literally) and we had to keep it short.


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> This is what I worked on after my surgery. It took about two weeks as I frogged it about halfway through because I didn't like the color combinations. It is the Magic Cake Ruffled Shawl purchased on Ravelry. It uses sock yarn so you can do your own thing as far as adding colors, whether to do garter stitch or stockinette, etc. It's like a crazy quilt in knitting. Fun to do but hardly made a dent in my sock yarn leftovers. Still needs to blocked.
> 
> As usual, the colors are not true but you get the idea.


It's lovely! I really like scrappy/leftover projects. They're always unique.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I've never heard of any restriction but it never came up.
> There's a family with a large property several miles from where my sister lives. They had a lot of exotic animals you don't see in VA. That was years ago...I think they still have some. When my grandson was in pre-school, his class went there to see all the animals and birds. He's now 27 so it was a while ago. They had to stop having the classes come because of insurance regulations. I'm pretty sure the swans were originally theirs but with the creeks and waterways, they swim wherever they choose.
> Junek


DD says it's probably a no-no to have them; depending on the type of swan, one has to have permission, so it's better just to avoid that. Oh well. There are lots of others I can have.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good- although the baby was sick (literally) and we had to keep it short.


Oh no, that's too bad. So hard on a wee one, but I sure hope it wasn't catching.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I'm on day 4 with this stupid headache. I took some aspirin already but did not sleep well at all last night. :thumbdown: Still, gotta go to work.
> 
> Hope it's gone by the end of today. At least it's not a true migraine.
> 
> Love the pic of you and Serena, Sugarsugar.
> 
> June, I would love to have some of those swan feathers--not sure if that's allowed, though. Some birds are under strict protection.
> 
> Off into the day now.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, you are doing such a fantastic job. Your talents are sure showing in your organization and keeping of records. I didn't get your email but the copy I still have on my computer is saying my computer can't read the PDF anyway. :roll: 
Since you will have a write-out of everything I'm not going to worry. Obviously, I am not as well organized as you.

Just a huge thank you for all you are doing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure it's not an infection (pretty sure I know what's triggered it, but not much I can do about it at the moment, just try to relax and keep anxiety at bay). I haven't had one last this long for quite some time--it's in my neck/shoulders/back of the head. I did have some extra strong chamomile tea and I have lavender, too. I'll try the peppermint.


A lot of times that is the prelude to worse, so I hope it goes no further. Mine often start like that. Big Hugs dear. Wish you didn't have to work and could use a massager on your back, shoulders, and neck. I agree about the peppermint oil or tiger balm. Nothing really works for me but my medication though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is lovely. What size needles did you use?


purl2diva said:


> This is what I worked on after my surgery. It took about two weeks as I frogged it about halfway through because I didn't like the color combinations. It is the Magic Cake Ruffled Shawl purchased on Ravelry. It uses sock yarn so you can do your own thing as far as adding colors, whether to do garter stitch or stockinette, etc. It's like a crazy quilt in knitting. Fun to do but hardly made a dent in my sock yarn leftovers. Still needs to blocked.
> 
> As usual, the colors are not true but you get the idea.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> A lot of times that is the prelude to worse, so I hope it goes no further. Mine often start like that. Big Hugs dear. Wish you didn't have to work and could use a massager on your back, shoulders, and neck. I agree about the peppermint oil or tiger balm. Nothing really works for me but my medication though.


It's not as bad as it was, actually (hoping that means it's on its way out). The last couple of days, it was all in my shoulders, neck, and whole head, but now it seems to be settled between my shoulder blades and my head has that "headache hangover" feeling (where it hurts to brush your hair, but it's no longer throbbing). DD gave me her hot pack which helped some. I'm keeping the peppermint oil on my desk. I'm sure it will go with time. It's just annoying to have it hang around so long. I am planning on getting some knitting done no matter what!


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> that is lovely. What size needles did you use?


It called for a 5 but couldn't find mine (interchangeable needles) so I used a 4 and kept increasing until I thought it was long enough. I had over 400 stitches before doubling for the ruffle.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> DD says it's probably a no-no to have them; depending on the type of swan, one has to have permission, so it's better just to avoid that. Oh well. There are lots of others I can have.


She may very well be right. But, like I said, it had never come up!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> She may very well be right. But, like I said, it had never come up!
> Junek


Yes, I can see that--not everyone collects the strange things I/we do around here. LOL


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> It's not as bad as it was, actually (hoping that means it's on its way out). The last couple of days, it was all in my shoulders, neck, and whole head, but now it seems to be settled between my shoulder blades and my head has that "headache hangover" feeling (where it hurts to brush your hair, but it's no longer throbbing). DD gave me her hot pack which helped some. I'm keeping the peppermint oil on my desk. I'm sure it will go with time. It's just annoying to have it hang around so long. I am planning on getting some knitting done no matter what!


Sure hope you're soon feeling better. In years past, if I was in the sun for a long time, I'd get a horrible headache. I can remember the summers after I got my driver's license, my sister and I would go to the beach almost every day.. then I'd spend almost the same length of time in bed in a dark room with a horrid headache.
I seldom have one now but I'm not in the sun much anymore!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


Gorgeous photo of two gorgeous girls.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> It's not as bad as it was, actually (hoping that means it's on its way out). The last couple of days, it was all in my shoulders, neck, and whole head, but now it seems to be settled between my shoulder blades and my head has that "headache hangover" feeling (where it hurts to brush your hair, but it's no longer throbbing). DD gave me her hot pack which helped some. I'm keeping the peppermint oil on my desk. I'm sure it will go with time. It's just annoying to have it hang around so long. I am planning on getting some knitting done no matter what!


I have used Salonpas patches for that kind of pain, they help alot


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


Nice photo and that looks like a great shop!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


Just lovely!


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> With having so much trouble with my feet I am thinking about getting these also. I can't wear the special shoes that have the raised arches and raised area around the toes though. Wonder if these are like that?


Have yu tried the ones QVC(TV) has they have several brands of moderate prices: Clarks, Vionic,Aerpsol.Softees and most are approved by the American college of Podietry- If you wear them and fdon't find them comfortable you can return wthn 30 days. 
Marlark


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> As you say Kate, great minds think alike- now I know how to cut and paste using Ctrl I was going to have sent Marge the link! I may still do it on email, just in case!


Good idea Julie, you cover e-mail and I'll do a PM and between us we'll get Marge sorted! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
> She's having our family reunion Sat of next week. Praying for good weather. My chair does NOT like rain.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures. Hope you have good weather for the reunion


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
> She's having our family reunion Sat of next week. Praying for good weather. My chair does NOT like rain.
> Junek


We definitely need pictures from that!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been keeping it hanging from my tall thread spool holder or plugged into my computer for now but you are right....need to find a place it WILL NOT disappear on me again.....LOL


Gwen what are the measurments of the dongles?


----------



## marlark

No I do remember your avatar. I do knitting, crocheting, sewing and I made aquilt featuring butterflies. I work and advise newbys at the local senior ctr. I also served for 2 years on a advisory counsel for the mayor regarding senior issue( as secretary). My avatar was marlark marge then. I have always owned Shelties and had an active kennel prior to my disabling medical problems. I remain very devoted to animals; however do not have them at present. I also had apair of goudian finches who were avid breeders. Marlark


----------



## marlark

What is a dongle?


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I'm on day 4 with this stupid headache.
> .


Hope it shifts very soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


Beautiful ladies! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> My DH is so suspicious of people he won't even ask someone to use our camera to take a photo of the two of us in case they hop it with said camera! Leads to many photos of 'him on holiday' or 'me on holiday'! Reminds me of a story when I was in York on holiday with the girls, and an American girl very kindly asked if we wanted her to take a photo of the 4 of us together. I'm afraid the 'common language' got in the way as when my friend replied, "Aye, go on then," the poor girl went! She must have thought we were so rude! By the time we figured out why she had walked off so abruptly she had disappeared so we never got to explain and apologise!


There should be a setting for a timer so you can both be in pictures. My DH uses it a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Noni, it is getting better but the doctor made the diagnosis of poison ivy definite. She prescribed meds and everything is much improved now.
> 
> I know that I got it from yarn--just don't know which one(s). It started when I was working with the squares and got much worse when working with some rug yarns I'd been given from an elderly woman's estate. I haven't been working outdoors nor has anyone been burning in the area.
> 
> Now I'm using a cloth between my arms and the squares for the smaller throw. Since I don't know just where the problem lies, I'm being careful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh no! I hope it wasn't from any of our squares. I do know mine weren't near any poison ivy or smoke from it. I'm sorry you got it from yarn


----------



## KateB

I (the person who was not interested in the Commonwealth Games) have just been shouting at the TV as Dan Wallace won gold for Scotland in the swimming (Men's 400m Individual Medley)His dad works beside my DS, and they sold their house to help pay for his training in Florida. So pleased for them all!


----------



## KateB

I hate to say it (especially as I know the weather has not to be as good over the weekend) but it was just too hot here today. At one point it got to 29C/84F and that for us is roasting! I'm sitting her wearing very little(not a pretty sight! :lol: ) and holding a small battery powered fan up at my face...and I'm still stewing. We're really not geared up for hot weather over here and we don't get enough of it to justify air conditioning...but what I would give for some right now! :shock:


----------



## martina

I love the heat, but I know a lot don't. It makes my friend Val feel ill which is why I haven't seen her this week. However she phoned to invite me to go with her and her husband to Saltram 's Summer Fair tomorrow. Am looking forward to it, especially afternoon tea in the new dining room. Saltram is a local National Trust house and gardens. Should be a good day out, and I bought her a new parasol so she is going to test it out while we walk in the grounds. She will be quite the lady I told her.


----------



## marlark

Good morning all: I have been up since 3:00Am. The house is very warm now. As to my health it has been very difficult since last Jam. flare with Crohn's followed by very long siege with fibro. leaving me very weakened. For a while I have had periods when I can not stand bearing weight and have had no let up in the pain levels despite max. levels of morphine and others. I spend alternate periods of sitting and trying to stand and walk and haven't been able to reestablish tai chi which has been helpful in the past. I see some intermittent lessening of weakness and neuralgias, but almost all act. has to be brief or done from my scooter or walker. In Jan. I hemorrhaged from my nasal prob. and lost 1/2 of my blood in the process. The doctor was appalled by my stand against blood transfusions due to moral issues as a Jehovah Witness. I had some problems related to the low hemoglobin, but knew that my blood pressure was adequate and that with caution and faith I would make it through. When they last checked my blood it had elevated from 8- 10gms not quite nl, but improvement.
My problem with diabetes,renal issues and blood disorder may be hindering total recovery and replacement of cells, plus my poor appetite is not helping I'm sure. Thanks to every one for such a warm welcome back. Im very grateful for the computer and my ability to fill the time I must be idle with contact with you all whom I view as friends. I so had wished that I might find a way to join the knitapalooza this year somehow as it seemed so much fun. Maybe next year will be more possible. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> I hate to say it (especially as I know the weather has not to be as good over the weekend) but it was just too hot here today. At one point it got to 29C/84F and that for us is roasting! I'm sitting her wearing very little(not a pretty sight! :lol: ) and holding a small battery powered fan up at my face...and I'm still stewing. We're really not geared up for hot weather over here and we don't get enough of it to justify air conditioning...but what I would give for some right now! :shock:


So, I shouldn't tell you it's 92F here and we haven't hit our high yet? or that it might hit 100F tomorrow? :mrgreen:

Actually, I prefer temps between about 75 and 90...guess that's not from my Scots heritage! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

Marge, we are glad you are back! And I continue to send good thoughts your way. With an amazing recovery like that from the blood loss, I wouldn't be surprised if you did get to the Knit-a-palooza next year.  I hope to make it one day myself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear that you're still experiencing all these health issues...he bleeding from the nose sounds very similar to what my DBIL has been going through. He's been diagnosed with Waldenstrom disease which is a fairly rare type of cancer similar in some regards to Multiple Myeloma. I know how serious your symptoms can be and hope you continue to take care and take it easy.



marlark said:


> Good morning all: I have been up since 3:00Am. The house is very warm now. As to my health it has been very difficult since last Jam. flare with Crohn's followed by very long siege with fibro. leaving me very weakened. For a while I have had periods when I can not stand bearing weight and have had no let up in the pain levels despite max. levels of morphine and others. I spend alternate periods of sitting and trying to stand and walk and haven't been able to reestablish tai chi which has been helpful in the past. I see some intermittent lessening of weakness and neuralgias, but almost all act. has to be brief or done from my scooter or walker. In Jan. I hemorrhaged from my nasal prob. and lost 1/2 of my blood in the process. The doctor was appalled by my stand against blood transfusions due to moral issues as a Jehovah Witness. I had some problems related to the low hemoglobin, but knew that my blood pressure was adequate and that with caution and faith I would make it through. When they last checked my blood it had elevated from 8- 10gms not quite nl, but improvement.
> My problem with diabetes,renal issues and blood disorder may be hindering total recovery and replacement of cells, plus my poor appetite is not helping I'm sure. Thanks to every one for such a warm welcome back. Im very grateful for the computer and my ability to fill the time I must be idle with contact with you all whom I view as friends. I so had wished that I might find a way to join the knitapalooza this year somehow as it seemed so much fun. Maybe next year will be more possible. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> So, I shouldn't tell you it's 92F here and we haven't hit our high yet? or that it might hit 100F tomorrow? :mrgreen:
> 
> Actually, I prefer temps between about 75 and 90...guess that's not from my Scots heritage! LOL


And I really shouldn't say we just hit 104, not sure what humidity is but afraid to look. At least I am home until DD#2 and DGD#3 arrive and we go for supper. Not cooking in this, even with AC. NOT looking forward to that outdoor wedding tomorrow, hope Salina to our west has had the cooling wave hit and it is only 90 there at 7 PM.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> And I really shouldn't say we just hit 104, not sure what humidity is but afraid to look. At least I am home until DD#2 and DGD#3 arrive and we go for supper. Not cooking in this, even with AC. NOT looking forward to that outdoor wedding tomorrow, hope Salina to our west has had the cooling wave hit and it is only 90 there at 7 PM.


Do you also have the temps where it's not at the high until 5 p.m. or so and then it doesn't cool down at night? That makes it hard to sleep--65F or lower is the best for me to sleep, but sometimes it's still 85 when we go to bed. :thumbdown:

Hope it cools off for you for the wedding--or that at least there is sufficient shade.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Do you also have the temps where it's not at the high until 5 p.m. or so and then it doesn't cool down at night? That makes it hard to sleep--65F or lower is the best for me to sleep, but sometimes it's still 85 when we go to bed. :thumbdown:
> 
> Hope it cools off for you for the wedding--or that at least there is sufficient shade.


I think I would melt in those sorts of temperatures! However ours is a very dry heat so no humidity to speak of.


----------



## iamsam

i was baby sitting Bentley this afternoon so Heidi and gary could go to bryan to pick up gary's truck that was in the shop - not sure what time they got home - someone had given them a small container of macaroni salad that no one wanted so - i sat in the kitchen eating the macaroni salad - drinking coffee and talking to gary and Heidi. all of a sudden i noticed it was six o'clock - oh my goodness says me - i best get home. so that is why i am over an hour late - i wonder if our across the pond friends have gone to bed having gotten too tired waiting on me. mea culpa.

so without further ado........

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274789-1.html#5747740


----------



## iamsam

when you are not used to carrying a pack and walking up and down hills you can get tired really quick. my uncle Russell and his daughter jane hiked to the bottom of the grand canyon and then back up the next day - i think jane wore you hiking shoes every day and carried her pack around as often as she could all in getting prepared - even so - they both had to work really hard to complete the hike. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Starting to burn out.....sitting at the machine all day my back is tired so I'm going to go sit in the massaging recliner a bit and then hit the hay. Tomorrow will try to check in in the a.m. but will head up to the mountains around 1:30ish to deliver DH & DD their care package....do expect DD to come home with me.
> According to her text she's pooped.....LOL
> 
> Prayers for everyone. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have used Salonpas patches for that kind of pain, they help alot


I find they're just as effective as the prescription Lidocaine pain patches! And my insurance won't cover the Lidocaine patches for some odd reason!

Junek


----------



## iamsam

i can't read in a car but for some reason i can knit in the car - i think you should be able to also. your pictures will be fantastic -- anxious to see them - travel safe. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Sam. I have several needle projects to work on during the trip....hope I can get used to knitting in the car.
> I'll take lots of pictures...not guaranteeing the quality. There are some very good photographers on the KTP! Hope to share along the way.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful pictures. Hope you have good weather for the reunion


Thanks, Tami. Last year it poured rain so I couldn't go. But it's not the same since all the aunts and uncles passed away. But there are still a lot of cousins left.
It's funny that it seemed before the aunts and uncles passed, everyone had more incentive to come!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> We definitely need pictures from that!


If she thinks to take pictures, I'll share. But since she's hosting, she may not take the time. But my daughter and grandson from TX will be here so I'm definitely getting some pictures before they head home!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> There should be a setting for a timer so you can both be in pictures. My DH uses it a lot.


My sister uses that, too. But she also has a tripod that she uses.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I (the person who was not interested in the Commonwealth Games) have just been shouting at the TV as Dan Wallace won gold for Scotland in the swimming (Men's 400m Individual Medley)His dad works beside my DS, and they sold their house to help pay for his training in Florida. So pleased for them all!


That's an excellent reason to be excited!!! Congratulations to him!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

looks like you ladies were having a good time - how much yarn did you buy? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I hate to say it (especially as I know the weather has not to be as good over the weekend) but it was just too hot here today. At one point it got to 29C/84F and that for us is roasting! I'm sitting her wearing very little(not a pretty sight! :lol: ) and holding a small battery powered fan up at my face...and I'm still stewing. We're really not geared up for hot weather over here and we don't get enough of it to justify air conditioning...but what I would give for some right now! :shock:


And we love it when our temperature is in the low 80's in July. It's all relative, isn't?
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that looks like a proud grandma - and a very cute baby. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Good morning all: I have been up since 3:00Am. The house is very warm now. As to my health it has been very difficult since last Jam. flare with Crohn's followed by very long siege with fibro. leaving me very weakened. For a while I have had periods when I can not stand bearing weight and have had no let up in the pain levels despite max. levels of morphine and others. I spend alternate periods of sitting and trying to stand and walk and haven't been able to reestablish tai chi which has been helpful in the past. I see some intermittent lessening of weakness and neuralgias, but almost all act. has to be brief or done from my scooter or walker. In Jan. I hemorrhaged from my nasal prob. and lost 1/2 of my blood in the process. The doctor was appalled by my stand against blood transfusions due to moral issues as a Jehovah Witness. I had some problems related to the low hemoglobin, but knew that my blood pressure was adequate and that with caution and faith I would make it through. When they last checked my blood it had elevated from 8- 10gms not quite nl, but improvement.
> My problem with diabetes,renal issues and blood disorder may be hindering total recovery and replacement of cells, plus my poor appetite is not helping I'm sure. Thanks to every one for such a warm welcome back. Im very grateful for the computer and my ability to fill the time I must be idle with contact with you all whom I view as friends. I so had wished that I might find a way to join the knitapalooza this year somehow as it seemed so much fun. Maybe next year will be more possible. Marlark Marge.


So sorry to hear that you've had major health issues.
My prayers are with you for more strength and lessening of pain.
Gentle hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Do you also have the temps where it's not at the high until 5 p.m. or so and then it doesn't cool down at night? That makes it hard to sleep--65F or lower is the best for me to sleep, but sometimes it's still 85 when we go to bed. :thumbdown:
> 
> Hope it cools off for you for the wedding--or that at least there is sufficient shade.


I couldn't live without a/c. But I sure do hate spending the money for it. But I'll eat beans a couple of times a week to pay for staying cool!!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my KP friends. We met for coffee in a lovely pavillion overlooking the sea. It was beautifully sunny so 3 of us decided to go for a swim. The water was lovely and we could have stayed in a long time, but our stomachs thought otherwise!
> We decided that fish and chips was the order of the day and of course anice glass of rose wine.
> After lunch Saxon Lady, whose home town we were visiting, took us to her lys where we were made most welcome and given coffee. We spent a long time there just chatting.
> After that we had a stroll through the town, stopping for coffee and cakes before making our way home. It was a really lovely day.
> sorry I am miles behind on catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> photo from yesterday...


So lovely to see all you beautiful ladies!! I love seeing all of the friendships all over the world that are being made through KP


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> I am determined to catch up on here tonight... LOL
> 
> In the meantime here is another photo, but this time its me with Serena.


beautiful grandma and granddaughter


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I find they're just as effective as the prescription Lidocaine pain patches! And my insurance won't cover the Lidocaine patches for some odd reason!
> 
> Junek


We had some of the Salonpas but I can't find 'em...


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I couldn't live without a/c. But I sure do hate spending the money for it. But I'll eat beans a couple of times a week to pay for staying cool!!
> Junek


I never turn on the a/c here. All it does is run up the bill and only cools one spot. Swamp coolers don't work when the humidity goes up, either.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use Japanese mint oil & it really helps for both migraines & sinuses & you can also put it on the back of your neck to loosen the muscles. It has a potent smell but it sure helps.
> I use it for migraines & only rarely have to use other drugs.


~~~I have a friend who uses it regularly and it helps her a lot!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Designer1234 wrote:
> Pats procedure went very well. He has to be a bit careful for the next few days, but the surgeon says he got it all. He wants him to have another one in four months just to make absolutely sure. Thanks for the good thoughts and Prayers. That is it for him and I just have to get my results and hopefully we will know where we are. I am very confident now.
> 
> We still hope to move.
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Shirley, so glad the procedure went well. Is he still in the hospital??? An answer to prayer for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~DITTO! DITTO! DITTO!


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> This is what I worked on after my surgery. It took about two weeks as I frogged it about halfway through because I didn't like the color combinations. It is the Magic Cake Ruffled Shawl purchased on Ravelry. It uses sock yarn so you can do your own thing as far as adding colors, whether to do garter stitch or stockinette, etc. It's like a crazy quilt in knitting. Fun to do but hardly made a dent in my sock yarn leftovers. Still needs to blocked.
> 
> As usual, the colors are not true but you get the idea.


~~~Love the ruffle! Nice work...as usual! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> i can't read in a car but for some reason i can knit in the car - i think you should be able to also. your pictures will be fantastic -- anxious to see them - travel safe. --- sam


I can't read in the car either. I can knit because I can feel the stitches and where the needles are going. Like Braille.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Tami. Last year it poured rain so I couldn't go. But it's not the same since all the aunts and uncles passed away. But there are still a lot of cousins left.
> It's funny that it seemed before the aunts and uncles passed, everyone had more incentive to come!
> Junek


It's sad but I find the same thing.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I know. Just sent it off but Gwenie to the rescue. I realized after I sent it what I had done.    When you fill it out one must be thinking (me)  that they would never forget. I actually think I remember, think it was appetizers, dying yarn, and one class - I have forgotten. I'll check the email and see if I'm correct.


~~~Yikes! Were we supposed to sign up for the yarn dying in advance???? IS it too late?


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are doing such a fantastic job. Your talents are sure showing in your organization and keeping of records. I didn't get your email but the copy I still have on my computer is saying my computer can't read the PDF anyway. :roll:
> Since you will have a write-out of everything I'm not going to worry. Obviously, I am not as well organized as you.
> 
> Just a huge thank you for all you are doing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~DITTO! DITTO! DITTO! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that looks lovely purl2diva - i like the color combination. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> This is what I worked on after my surgery. It took about two weeks as I frogged it about halfway through because I didn't like the color combinations. It is the Magic Cake Ruffled Shawl purchased on Ravelry. It uses sock yarn so you can do your own thing as far as adding colors, whether to do garter stitch or stockinette, etc. It's like a crazy quilt in knitting. Fun to do but hardly made a dent in my sock yarn leftovers. Still needs to blocked.
> 
> As usual, the colors are not true but you get the idea.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> i can't read in a car but for some reason i can knit in the car - i think you should be able to also. your pictures will be fantastic -- anxious to see them - travel safe. --- sam


~~~Thanks! We'll give it a go!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I couldn't live without a/c. But I sure do hate spending the money for it. But I'll eat beans a couple of times a week to pay for staying cool!!
> Junek


~~~a/c....the BEST thing since sliced bread! (IMHO)...keeps me civil! :?


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes! Were we supposed to sign up for the yarn dying in advance???? IS it too late?


Gwen extended the sign up until July 31st so just get in contact with her. Matthew and I are going to do the yarn dyeing. We would love to have you do it with us. If you did not get my message yet, check the bottom of page 1 of the new tea party. Matthew posted his progress on the dog drawing on that page.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I find they're just as effective as the prescription Lidocaine pain patches! And my insurance won't cover the Lidocaine patches for some odd reason!
> 
> Junek


They are quite expensive in stores here, about $12 for 8 large ones(about4X8) but I bought them on EBay $20 including shipping for 120 small ones- about2X3inches & they are big enough & work well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> when you are not used to carrying a pack and walking up and down hills you can get tired really quick. my uncle Russell and his daughter jane hiked to the bottom of the grand canyon and then back up the next day - i think jane wore you hiking shoes every day and carried her pack around as often as she could all in getting prepared - even so - they both had to work really hard to complete the hike. --- sam


We talked about riding a mule down to the bottom but have not been back to do that, I would sure hate to get thrown off, might be a long way to fall :lol: 
While we were in BC, my DH wanted to go see the Headley mine historic site, you have to take a bus to the top of a mountain, then walk down 589 steps to the site, then back up after the tour, would be quite a hike in extreme heat.
http://hedleybc.ca/go-to/mascot-mine-tour/

Probably better to go in a cooler time of year. We didn't end up passing by there this year. Our neighbor had been there last year & said it was very interesting.

I think I will have to get in better shape before we go or might have a heart attack
 :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Do you also have the temps where it's not at the high until 5 p.m. or so and then it doesn't cool down at night? That makes it hard to sleep--65F or lower is the best for me to sleep, but sometimes it's still 85 when we go to bed. :thumbdown:
> 
> Hope it cools off for you for the wedding--or that at least there is sufficient shade.


It is often that way. Back in the early 1980s we had 3 wks where temp never dropped below 80 at night and was over 100 most days, we had no AC, I reached the point where I had the shakes from lack of sleep and we managed to find a window AC for the dining room and slept on the living room floor. Haven't been w/o AC since. Like you, really need cool nights. Next week is 20 degrees cooler! We hope.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that's too bad. So hard on a wee one, but I sure hope it wasn't catching.


So far I am OK!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Tami. Last year it poured rain so I couldn't go. But it's not the same since all the aunts and uncles passed away. But there are still a lot of cousins left.
> It's funny that it seemed before the aunts and uncles passed, everyone had more incentive to come!
> Junek


Our family worked that way, too. Second and third generations just didn't have the connections.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have a friend who uses it regularly and it helps her a lot!


Sounds interesting-- where can you get it? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning.

Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).



tami_ohio said:


> Gwen what are the measurments of the dongles?


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is like a thumb drive or flash drive that acts as a security key for opening embroidery programs used with my embroidery machine.


marlark said:


> What is a dongle?


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 11:30pm here and I am caught up. I have to go back and find the link to new tea party.

Then off to bed as I have to work tomorrow 11am-7pm and the same shift on Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning.
> 
> Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).


Congratulations to DD for having done as much as she did! You will be glad to have someone at home, apart from the animals!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> It is like a thumb drive or flash drive that acts as a security key for opening embroidery programs used with my embroidery machine.


My dongle is the link to the computer for my wireless mouse.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just after 11:30pm here and I am caught up. I have to go back and find the link to new tea party.
> 
> Then off to bed as I have to work tomorrow 11am-7pm and the same shift on Sunday.


This is at the Pizza Parlour? or Walmart? hoping it is the latter!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva wrote:
Thanks, Tami. Last year it poured rain so I couldn't go. But it's not the same since all the aunts and uncles passed away. But there are still a lot of cousins left.
It's funny that it seemed before the aunts and uncles passed, everyone had more incentive to come!
Junek


It's sad but I find the same thing.



I no longer have aunts & uncles in Ontario &since I left there in 1970 I don't know the younger relatives. I still keep in touch with some of my cousins.
We are very close with my DH fathers family,it was them we saw at the anniversary in early July. My kids are interested in knowing their extended family so obviously I taught them the importance of family, thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> You can see where the family gets their looks!


  Why,thank you Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Why,thank you Julie.


I just speak it as I see it!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I love this picture....you should frame it.


LOL Maybe in a little frame. I dont like photos of me.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I just speak it as I see it!


Ah, there you are... how are you?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, there you are... how are you?


Doing OK! Had a good trip down to Hamilton in the morning- Ringo is such a good boy! He waits patiently for me to come home- and is curled up again on the sofa (he is spoilt - I know!)


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Doing OK! Had a good trip down to Hamilton in the morning- Ringo is such a good boy! He waits patiently for me to come home- and is curled up again on the sofa (he is spoilt - I know!)


He is gorgeous and SO good for you. Glad that you had a nice outing.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> He is gorgeous and SO good for you. Glad that you had a nice outing.


Life would be very lonely without him! It is good to be with people- I went most of the week on my own- apart from phonecalls to Bronwen.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Life would be very lonely without him! It is good to be with people- I went most of the week on my own- apart from phonecalls to Bronwen.


Well thankgoodness you have us... heading to the new TP now


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are quite expensive in stores here, about $12 for 8 large ones(about4X8) but I bought them on EBay $20 including shipping for 120 small ones- about2X3inches & they are big enough & work well.


I did the same thing after you mentioned buying yours on EBay. I find that you can buy a lot of things much cheaper there than retail !
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning.
> 
> Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).


That is close enough for a measurement for my idea. Thanks

I am glad the hikers are doing so well. I think maybe your DD was wise to stop now if she has classes starting that soon. She wouldn't want to be exhausted to start with.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> jknappva wrote:
> Thanks, Tami. Last year it poured rain so I couldn't go. But it's not the same since all the aunts and uncles passed away. But there are still a lot of cousins left.
> It's funny that it seemed before the aunts and uncles passed, everyone had more incentive to come!
> Junek
> 
> It's sad but I find the same thing.
> 
> I no longer have aunts & uncles in Ontario &since I left there in 1970 I don't know the younger relatives. I still keep in touch with some of my cousins.
> We are very close with my DH fathers family,it was them we saw at the anniversary in early July. My kids are interested in knowing their extended family so obviously I taught them the importance of family, thank goodness.


This is actually why I joined Face Book. I live within 20 minutes or less of most of my cousins with a few just a couple of hours away, but after my grandfather passed away in 1966, we all drifted apart, even tho grandma was still with us. Now I get to keep up with them and their kids and grand kids. Even tho it's online only most of the time, it makes us feel closer. And sometimes families just grow so much and are so busy trying to keep up with their own smaller family it is just too hard to connect with the larger family.

Tami (who did get hacked on face book yesterday.  )


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> This is actually why I joined Face Book. I live within 20 minutes or less of most of my cousins with a few just a couple of hours away, but after my grandfather passed away in 1966, we all drifted apart, even tho grandma was still with us. Now I get to keep up with them and their kids and grand kids. Even tho it's online only most of the time, it makes us feel closer. And sometimes families just grow so much and are so busy trying to keep up with their own smaller family it is just too hard to connect with the larger family.
> 
> Tami (who did get hacked on face book yesterday.  )


That's exactly why I joined too.


----------



## darowil

marlark said:


> No I do remember your avatar. I do knitting, crocheting, sewing and I made aquilt featuring butterflies. I work and advise newbys at the local senior ctr. I also served for 2 years on a advisory counsel for the mayor regarding senior issue( as secretary). My avatar was marlark marge then. I have always owned Shelties and had an active kennel prior to my disabling medical problems. I remain very devoted to animals; however do not have them at present. I also had apair of goudian finches who were avid breeders. Marlark


Welcome back Marge- I wasn't commenting here as I am on last weeks TP.But ealier this week I commented on Maryanne's finch falling off its perch. She was the female of the pair of Gouldian Finches (Mister had died already). The female was called Socks becuase I thought that they (especially the male) looked like Noro SOck Yarn. Maryanne has reached th epoint of finding relief at laughing at the idea of Socks literally falling off her perch. Helped when telling Vicky Vicky ended laughing madly at the idea of Socks falling off her perch when she died.

Will be back later on the new TP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nicho...Loved the photos and they myth about the 3 sisters.

Jheiens...Nearing the end. That certainly was a lot more work than anticipated. Glad you have some help finally. What a job. Thank you for putting together our afghans. Sorry to hear about the mortgage pymt. going up. Ours goes up in NY too and sometimes by $100 or more, then the next year they take it down, but not down to where it was, so still higher. Maybe they raise it too much and should do $30. Can't figure it out but yes, it sure does make it difficult when you are budgeted right to the limit. Hope you will be able to make it.

Darowil...I'm so excited for you to make this trip and have your own special KAP. To meet all of you would be a dream come true for me. So sorry Heather can't make it but if I ever get rich, I would love to see Australia and New Zealand and could time it for the Downunder KAP.

Caren...The barn is looking wonderful. So glad it is finally moving along. Can't tell you what a nice feeling to see your cuppa' posted again and sure is a cute one.

Agnes...Can't wait to see Quinn crawling.

Busyworkerbee...So glad sis let you have those clothes to sell. Someone will get a very good deal and it will help with the move. Also glad she seems more settled now. What is a lolly bar? Thinking lollipops.

Sassafrass...That is wonderful that you are up to the walk today. Funny but last night at the end of our dinner out and on the way home I was so achy I was sure I had a fever, but no fever, just the FM. Tired today. Haven't accomplished a thing. Oops! I can't say that. Am getting more KTP read.YAY


----------



## Cashmeregma

I finally bought my cauliflower and made the Cauliflower Steaks that Sam gave us on page #35 July 18th KTP. DH and I think they are delicious. I added a little more aminos, what I use for soy by pouring some on directly and I used black sesame seeds, chives and instead of one green onion, I used 4. Added fresh garlic diced to the sauce and sadly my ginger had molded so I used instant ginger tea. Topped it with a nasturtium (edible flower) and a few pieces of lettuce from the patio. Those weird red things are some very tiny dark red lettuce leaves. I am thinking next time I might cook the steaks in the aminos sauce and then add the other things later on top. DH and I both want to thank Sam and me especially as DH was quite impressed with the beauty and flavor.


----------

